# Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft ?



## JesperMP (13 August 2021)

Hallo

Eine von unsere deutsche Unterlieferanten will ein Servicemonteur nach Polen senden.
Sie schreiben:
"Er ist nicht Covid geimpft, er wird einen PCR-Test machen.
Er wird mit dem Auto reisen"

Ich denke es ist ein Problem.
Er kommt über die Grenze ohne ein Corona Pass, aber muss sich dann für einen Zeit selbstisolieren.
Wenn der Servicemonteur nur 1-mal geimpft wurde, wäre es genug. Besser wäre 2-mal.
Ich wundere, in Dänemark ist den gesammte Bevölkering (ausser Kindern) 1-mal oder 2-mal geimpft. Ist das auch nicht so in Deutschland ?


----------



## MFreiberger (13 August 2021)

Moin Jesper,

eben noch gelesen: In Deutschland liegen wir derzeit bei einer Impfquote von ~55%. Man hofft auf ~75% bis Mitte Herbst.

VG

Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 August 2021)

Tja, tatsächlich fragt man sich, warum sich derzeit so viele Leute mit dem Impfen schwer tun.

Ist es Gleichgültigkeit? Einfach anderes im Kopf ...

Oder Egotrip? Wenn sich alle anderen impfen lassen, erreichen wir ja auch diese Herdenimmunität ...

Oder Zauderer und Skeptiker, die sich einfach nicht entscheiden können? Klassisch deutsch ...

Die furchtbare Politik hier und die unsäglichen "Experten" wie Lauterbach und Streeck tragen auch ihre Anteil.

Wer logisch denken kann, müsste zum Ergebnis kommen, dass die Impfrisiken pillepalle sind im Vergleich zu einer ernsthaften Infektion.









						Coronavirus: So viele sind bereits geimpft in Baden-Württemberg und Rheinland-Pfalz
					

In Baden-Württemberg und Rheinland-Pfalz wird seit Ende Dezember gegen das Coronavirus geimpft. Hier finden Sie die aktuellen Impfzahlen.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Heinileini (13 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist das auch nicht so in Deutschland ?


Bei uns werden fest vergebene ImpfTermine nicht wahrgenommen. Die Termine verfallen und die ImpfÄrzte und die freiwilligen Helfer sitzen herum und drehen Däumchen. Wir bleiben auf ImpfStoff sitzen, der reserviert wurde.
Er wartet und gammelt vor sich hin. Initiativen, ihn an Interessenten in anderen Ländern rechtzeitig zu verkaufen/spenden/verschenken wurden niedergeknüppelt. Die Bürokratie steht sich selbst irgendwie im Wege. 
Wenn den Leuten keine kostenlose Bratwurst geboten wird, haben sie es einfach nicht mehr nötig, zum Impfen zu gehen. So weit sind wir gekommen.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn man sich online impfen lassen könnte.


----------



## vollmi (13 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn man sich online impfen lassen könnte.


Also wenn da wenigstens n NFC Chip mit Bluetooth und App dabei wär...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> .. Wenn sich alle anderen impfen lassen, erreichen wir ja auch diese Herdenimmunität ...


Das wird bei Fortführung der bisherigen Maßnahmen allerdings noch ein paar Jahrzehnte dauern. Wenn wir eine Herdenimmunität nicht durch Impfung erreichen können, bleibt uns nur die Durchseuchung als Alternative. Global betrachtet ist das letztendlich wahrscheinlich ohnehin der einzige Weg aus der Pandemie. Das ginge dann etwas schneller.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Die furchtbare Politik hier und die unsäglichen "Experten" wie Lauterbach und Streeck tragen auch ihre Anteil.
> 
> Wer logisch denken kann, müsste zum Ergebnis kommen, dass die Impfrisiken pillepalle sind im Vergleich zu einer ernsthaften Infektion...


Ich glaube nicht, dass Lauterbach anderer Meinung ist. Oder wie meinst du das?



Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Wahrscheinlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn man sich online impfen lassen könnte...


Aus heutiger Sicht wäre es hilfreicher, wenn man den Virus online übertragen könnte.


----------



## GLT (13 August 2021)

Gewisse Skeptik an schnell entwickelten Impfstoffen finde ich erstmal völlig normal - wer spielt denn gerne Versuchskarnikel?
Aber inzwischen sollte man da ausreichend "Sicherheit" gewonnen haben.

Das Impfen wäre schon lange weiter, wenn unsere Regierung nicht so dämlich rumeiern würde - hätte man z.B. verabschiedet...

Wer in Urlaub fährt, sollte, als Ungeimpfter, automatisch 14Tage Quarantäne *ohne Lohnzahlung* verpflichtend einhalten müssen.
Wer nicht qualifiziert nachweisen kann, warum er noch nicht geimpft ist, sollte jeden PCR-Test selber bezahlen müssen u. nein, nicht für 12,50, sondern z.B. 100,--/Test; auf eigene Kasse, ohne Ersatzanspruch.
Wer nicht 2-fach geimpft ist, darf keine Flugreise buchen
Dazu rechtzeitig vor der Urlaubszeit in Kraft treten lassen - man hätte den Ansturm wohl nur mühsam bewältigen können.

Der Urlaubs- u. Freizeitwahn hat bislang jegliche Maßnahme ad absurdum geführt - hier hätte man die Leute tatsächlich "packen" können.


----------



## Captain Future (13 August 2021)

Na dann schreibe ich mal

Ich bin nicht geimpft und habe das auch noch nicht vor.…. Mal sehen wie lange ich mich noch davor drücken kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

Ich habe morgen meine erste Impfung, wollte eigentlich 
schon früher, allerdings hat meine Frau etwas dagegen,
da Sie den Impfstoff nicht traut. 
Da unsere Regierung jetzt diesen Indirekten Zwang eingeführt 
hat und Sie demnächst nicht mehr zum Sport, Friseur und mit
schick zum Essen gehen kann, ging es auf einmal ganz schnell
und meine Regierung hat zugestimmt.


----------



## GLT (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sie demnächst nicht mehr zum Sport, Friseur und mit
> schick zum Essen gehen kann, ging es auf einmal ganz schnell
> und meine Regierung hat zugestimmt.


So ist es dann mit Prinzipien u. Prioritäten - werden schnell über'n Haufen geworfen, wenn's die Freizeitgestaltung betrifft.

Bin 2x geimpft, aber nicht wegen drohender Gefährdung vermeintlich wichtiger Freizeitgestaltung.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Ich hab mit dem Impfen gewartet, so lange bis jeder der es echt nötig hat, eine Chance bekam. Leute aus Risikogruppen, Leute mit vielen Kontakten, "Systemrelevante"...

Nachdem es dann hieß die Impfbereitschaft nimmt ab, haben wir die ganze Familie angemeldet, aber nur alle 18+ haben einen Termin bekommen.
Zwei Wochen später hieß es die Impfbereitschaft nimmt ab, man kann jetzt ohne Termin hin. Also auch die <18 hin.

Jedenfalls gut, dass wir nicht gleich am Anfang hin sind weil inzwischen gibt es eine ganze Latte an Extras, z.B. ein gratis Burgermenü innerhalb von 48h nach dem Impfen...

Im Endeffekt kann jetzt jedes Hirn selber entscheiden für wie schützenswert es sich hält. 

Der andere Aspekt ist halt der, dass jeder der sich nicht impfen lässt, früher oder später zur Variantenbildung beitragen wird. Aber auch das darf jedes Hirn selber entscheiden - gut so! Vielleicht auch gar nicht schlecht, wenn so 40% ungeimpft bleiben. Falls es doch Nebenwirkungen gibt, dann gibts wenigstens noch Pflegepersonal.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine von unsere deutsche Unterlieferanten will ein Servicemonteur nach Polen senden.
> Sie schreiben:
> ...


Also bin seit einigen Tagen in Polen und hier scheint COVID ausgestorben zu sein. Kaum Masken, Händeschütteln, volle Läden…. alles wie immer. Bei der Einreise nach Polen hab ich auch noch nix von einer Kontrolle gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also bin seit einigen Tagen in Polen und hier scheint COVID ausgestorben zu sein. Kaum Masken, Händeschütteln, volle Läden…. alles wie immer. Bei der Einreise nach Polen hab ich auch noch nix von einer Kontrolle gesehen oder gehört.


Ich war da letztes Jahr und kann ähnliches berichten....die ham mich mitleidig angeschaut weil ich die Maske auf hatte und dachten ich sei erkrankt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Der andere Aspekt ist halt der, dass jeder der sich nicht impfen lässt, früher oder später zur Variantenbildung beitragen wird.



Warum sollte das der Fall sein? Denn auch geimpfte können sich anstecken und das Virus weiterhin weiterverbreiten, denn durch die Impfung mit den aktuell vorhandenen Impfstoffen bist du nicht immun (wie z.B. bei einer Masern-Impfung) sondern nur gegen schwere Erkrankung geschützt. Eher tragen doch diese schlecht wirkenden Impfstoffe zur Variantenbildung bei, bei Biontech spricht man durch die Erkenntnisse in Israel beispielsweise von 35-65% Wirksamkeit gegen schwere Verläufe. D.h. bei diesen Personen haben neue Varianten einen Vorteil bei der Verbreitung.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das der Fall sein? Denn auch geimpfte können sich anstecken und das Virus weiterhin weiterverbreiten, denn durch die Impfung mit den aktuell vorhandenen Impfstoffen bist du nicht immun (wie z.B. bei einer Masern-Impfung) sondern nur gegen schwere Erkrankung geschützt.


Warum ein Impfschutz meiner Meinung nach was hilft?
Der Befall ist schwächer, weil das Immunsystem früher reagiert.  Die Chance auf einen schweren Verlauf ist geringer.
Jede Zelle, die nicht befallen wird, stellt Millionen weniger Viren her als eine befallene. Wie beim Lotto spielen mehr oder weniger CHancen auf den Jackpott.
Auch die Virenbeladung in der ausgeatmeten Luft ist geringer.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eher tragen doch diese schlecht wirkenden Impfstoffe zur Variantenbildung bei, bei Biontech spricht man durch die Erkenntnisse in Israel beispielsweise von 35-65% Wirksamkeit gegen schwere Verläufe. D.h. bei diesen Personen haben neue Varianten einen Vorteil bei der Verbreitung.


hä?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Warum ein Impfschutz meiner Meinung nach was hilft?



Du hast behauptet, dass nicht geimpfte mehr zur Variantenbildung beitragen als geimpfte, zumindest mit den aktuell vorhandenen Impfstoffen durch die du nicht immun bist. Das stelle ich so mal in Frage, und nicht, dass die Impfung für dich selber etwas bringt.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, dass nicht geimpfte mehr zur Variantenbildung beitragen als geimpfte, zumindest mit den aktuell vorhandenen Impfstoffen durch die du nicht immun bist. Das stelle ich so mal in Frage, und nicht, dass die Impfung für dich selber etwas bringt.


Okay, wir werden sehen  🤠

Davon abgesehen, was ist so unverständlich daran?
Variante A: 
- Man wählt selbst den Zeitpunkt. 
- Körper lernt Merkmale seines neuen Feinds im Frieden kennen ohne ihn zu replizieren, und ein bisschen zeitverzögert (je nachdem wie fit man halt so ist) Antikörper gegen die neuen Feinde.
Variante B: 
- Der Zeitpunkt wird unabhängig eigener Wünsche gewählt. 
- Körper lernt seinen neuen Feind im Kampf kennen, während er täglich exponentiell wachsend neue Feinde herstellt, und ein bisschen zeitverzögert (je nachdem wie fit man halt so ist) Antikörper gegen die neuen Feinde.

Man muss kein Meister der Stochastik sein, um zu erraten ob A oder B mehr Varianten erzeugen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Okay, wir werden sehen  🤠


Was willst du denn sehen?
Du hast eine unbegründete Behauptung in den Raum gestellt, und ich habe begründet warum ich der Meinung bin, dass deine Behauptung so nicht überzeugend ist. Jetzt könntest du wie in einer Diskussion üblich, die Begründung für deine Behauptung nachlegen.


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> etzt könntest du wie in einer Diskussion üblich, die Begründung für deine Behauptung nachlegen.


Damit sich das Klima weiter aufheizt?
Wir verfehlen aber auch überall Klimaziele


----------



## s_kraut (14 August 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn sehen?


Danke der Nachfrage, du bist der Erste in diesem Jahr, der vorgibt wissen zu wollen, was ich sehen will. Denke wir werden sehen, was zu sehen sein wird.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das der Fall sein? Denn auch geimpfte können sich anstecken und das Virus weiterhin weiterverbreiten, denn durch die Impfung mit den aktuell vorhandenen Impfstoffen bist du nicht immun (wie z.B. bei einer Masern-Impfung) sondern nur gegen schwere Erkrankung geschützt.



Schutz vor schwerem Verlauf ist doch durchaus ein Argument. Oder?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eher tragen doch diese schlecht wirkenden Impfstoffe zur Variantenbildung bei,


Glaube das ist mir unverständlich, daher die fundamentale Rückfrage bayrisch formuliert mit HÄ`?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> bei Biontech spricht man durch die Erkenntnisse in Israel beispielsweise von 35-65% Wirksamkeit gegen schwere Verläufe. D.h. bei diesen Personen haben neue Varianten einen Vorteil bei der Verbreitung.



35%-65% klingt so wie 50/50 +-15%...aber ohne nach den Zahlen zu fragen, lass sie mal annehmen.
50:50-Joker ... besser als nix.

Wenn ich meiner Tochter Fahrradfahren beibringe und ein Helm schützt sie im Fall eines Sturzes zu 50% vor einem Hirntrauma, dann hat sie den Helm halt auf. Auch wenn Thomas sagt in 50% der Fälle hilft der Helm nix.


----------



## ducati (14 August 2021)

Bei Bakterien und Antibiotika ist es ja so, dass schlecht wirkende Antibiotika bzw. zu frühes Absetzen die Verbreitung von resistenten Bakterien begünstigen, da diese im Körper sich besser verbreiten können, da die anderen Bakterien alle tot sind.
Ob man das aber so auf Viren und Impfstoff übertragen kann, weiss ich nicht.
Ich denke, diese Argumentationsschiene meint Thomas...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen meine erste Impfung, wollte eigentlich
> schon früher, allerdings hat meine Frau etwas dagegen,
> da Sie den Impfstoff nicht traut...


Und du durftest dir keine zweite Meinung einholen?
Sei tapfer, Helmut 😂 !


----------



## Oberchefe (14 August 2021)

Bei der ganzen Geschichte spielt die Wahrscheinlichkeit wie oft imLeben eine große Rolle. Die Varianten entstehen wahrscheinlicher, je mehr gerade infiziert sind und je länger das Ganze dauert. Um Varianten zu vermeiden sollte idealerweise das Virus vorher aussterben. Dies erreicht man, indem der R-Wert unter 1 ist(weltweit!), je kleiner, desto schneller. Jetzt kommen wir zu den ganzen Maßnahmen. Wenn ich jetzt Virustyp X habe, bei dem üblicherweise ohne weitere Maßnahmen ein Infizierter 10 weitere Personen ansteckt, dann kann eine Schutzmaske diese Zahl reduzieren. Wenn die Maske vom Infizierten getragen wird und reduziert beispielsweise die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er einen anderen ansteckt, auf 1/3, dann werden im Schnitt nur noch 3,33 Personen von ihm angesteckt. Wenn die Maske dagegen die nicht Infizierten Kontaktpersonen aufhaben und der Infizierte nicht, dann verringert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit angenommen ebenfalls auf 1/3, dann sind wir wiederum bei 3,33 Personen. Wenn allerdings alle die Maske aufhaben, reduziert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf 1/3 * 1/3 -> 1/9, was dann noch 1,11 angesteckten entspricht. Wenn jetzt etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Bevölkerung geimpft ist (und dadurch eine stark verringerte Wahscheinlichkeit haben, sich anzustecken bzw.  jemanden anderes anzustecken, dann reduziert sich diese Zahl wiederum auf die Häfte und dann sind wir bei 0,56, die Anzahl der Infizierten nimmt ab, das Virus kann aussterben. Blöderweise kommen die Mutationen, sie können die Erkrankungen und Langzeitfolgen verschlimmern und auch ansteckender werden, so dass ohne Maßnahmen statt 10 plötzlich 20 angesteckt werden. Daher sollte so schnell wie möglich das Virus weltweit besiegt werden um die weitere Bildung von Mutationen zu verhindern, und dazu muss der R-Wert unbedingt unter die 1.
Zu argumentieren, dass die Impfung keinen 100 prozentigen Schutz bietet und sich deshalb nicht impfen lassen zu wollen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das wäre ja so, als ob man Sicherheitsgurt und Airbags aus dem Auto ausbaut weil das auch keinen 100 Prozent Schutz bei Unfällen garantiert. Ebensowenig kann ich nachvollziehen, wie man sich nicht impfen lassen will weil ja die Gefahr besteht, es könnte ja Langzeitschäden geben oder dergleichen. Sicherlich besteht theoretisch diese Möglichkeit, man muss diese Wahrscheinlichkeit aber in Relation zur Wahrscheinlichkeit setzen, an Covid ernsthaft zu erkranken und entsprechende Schäden inclusive Langzeitfolgen zu bekommen, und dann gibt es für mich keinen Zweifel mehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2021)

Ich denke auch die Schlimmen Bilder aus Italien, Spanien, Frankreich 
und sogar USA haben wir ja alle noch vor Augen.
Ich glaube es gibt keine Alternativen wie AHA und Impfen, wir werden 
es sonst nicht mehr los. 
Im Pest Zeitalter war das einfacher, da war das Reisen beschwerlicher.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ... Zu argumentieren, dass die Impfung keinen 100 prozentigen Schutz bietet ...


Über so etwas sollte man heute eigentlich nicht mehr diskutieren müssen. Das Erstaunlichste an Erkenntnissen, welche mir die Pandemie erbracht hat, ist die enorme Anzahl an Vollpfosten. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass es so viele sind.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 August 2021)

Ein Problem sind die sogenannten sozialen Medien. Da kann jeder alles ungeprüft behaupten und es finden  sich genügend Menschen, die das unüberlegt und ungeprüft weiter geben. Wie z.B. die Magnettheorie für das Impfen. Wer etwas mehr Hirn hat, informiert sich außerhalb den sogenannten sozialen Medien und erfährt dann, warum der Löffel wirklich am Arm haftet https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/2...s-nichts-mit-der-covid-19-impfung-zu-tun-hat/

Die Frage ist, warum man solche Aussagen in den Umlauf bringt. Da mag sicherlich der eine oder andere dabei sein, der das als Spass sieht, zu schauen, wie sich solch ein Schmarrn verbreitet. Die Mehrheit dürfte aber mittlerweile politisch gesteuert sein, man will das breite Volk verunsichern, damit man bei der nächste Wahl selber eine Chance hat, gewählt zu werden.


----------



## ducati (14 August 2021)

Was ich bei dem ganzen Impfthema aktuell mal wieder komisch finde: das vielgelobte Israel als Impfweltmeister ist grad zum Hochrisikogebiet erklärt.
Solche Nachrichten kommen dann doch vielleicht dem einen oder anderen komisch vor, wenn sie nicht nachvollziehbar erklärt werden.

Also für mich ist DAS Hauptproblem die katastrophale Informationspolitik der Regierung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und du durftest dir keine zweite Meinung einholen?
> Sei tapfer, Helmut 😂 !


ich hab ja nur eine Frau und ehrlich gesagt reicht mir das auch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2021)

Jaja, und hier der Knochenbrecher 😆 ! Da sieht man mal wieder, wer die Welt beherrscht!


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2021)

Die Meinung der eigenen Frau/Freundin gilt doppelt. Somit ist das mit der zweiten Meinung in einem Aufwasch erledigt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2021)

Ihr habt wohl keine Nachbarin, Cousine oder so?


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2021)

Die Meinung meiner Freundin darf ich meiner Frau keinesfalls als Zweitmeinung präsentieren.
Das verstößt gegen Arbeitsschutzvorschriften (AuS) und ist lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Tommi (14 August 2021)

AuS, Arbeiten unter Spannung...... muss man mögen...😂


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also bin seit einigen Tagen in Polen und hier scheint COVID ausgestorben zu sein. Kaum Masken, Händeschütteln, volle Läden…. alles wie immer. Bei der Einreise nach Polen hab ich auch noch nix von einer Kontrolle gesehen oder gehört.


Da hast du recht. Wenn ich die Einreise-Regeln checke dann ist Polen einer von die "grüne" Länder, d.h. keine Zwang um vakziniert zu sein oder um selbstisolation.
Ich bin mehrmals in die vergangene Monate unterwegs gewesen, Bosnien, Ungarn und Slovakei. Damals (2 Monate her) musste man überall entweder geimpft werden oder man musste sich selbstisolieren. Vielleicht hat es sich geändert in die Zwischenzeit. Zwischen Ungarn und Slovakei musste ich das Corona Pass präsentieren.


----------



## Captain Future (14 August 2021)

Leute nicht vergessen wir leben noch in einer Demokratie....
Und da gibt es auch Meinungen die einem nicht Schmecken aber deshalb
sind für mich die anderen keine Vollpfosten.

Viele von euch sind schon voll auf dem Trip "Gute Menschen" und "Böse Menschen" man merkt
die ständige Berieselung durch die Medien zeigt Wirkung.

Die meisten die ich kenne haben sich Impfen lassen nicht wegen der Gesundheit sondern weil die
Freizeit aktivitäten sehr beschränkt sind. Dann sind viele auch noch so Feige nach dem Motto

"Eigentlich wollte ich nicht" aber wir fahren ja jetzt nach Malle.....
Ist eine Art Gruppenzwang oder Mitläufereffekt.

Für mich ist der Sinn einer Impfung
1. Ein Schutz vor Ansteckung und damit vor der Erkrankung
2. Ein Schutz vor Übertragung auf andere Personen

Das alles scheint aber nicht der Fall bei der COVID Impfung zu sein.
Hier muß man nur einen Blick nach Israel oder andere Staaten werfen wo die Bevölkerung
fast zu 100% geimpft ist.
Leider zeigt sich immer mehr das die Impfung nicht der große Gamechanger ist und es
nicht bei zwei Impfungen bleiben wird. Wahrscheinlich kommen da noch viele Impfungen.
Die Pharmalobby wird dafür schon sorgen... Ist ja eine Gelddruckmaschine.

Die Politik sagt jetzt den Test sollen die ungeimpften selber zahlen.
Das geht doch nicht das der Steuerzahler dafür bezahlen soll.....
Ich frage  mich warum wird jetzt hier der Steuerzahler thematisiert wird ?

Wer hat denn jemals die Steuerzahler gefragt oder thematisiert wenn es
um die folgenden Punkte geht:

Asylkosten 48 Milliarden
Bankenrettung
Griechische Staatsschuldenkrise
Fast 10 Milliarden Euro seit 1979 Entwicklungshilfe für China
Fast 22 Milliarden Euro von 2004 bis 2018 Entwicklungshilfe für Indien
usw. man kann hier noch schreiben bis der Arzt kommt.

Meine Meinung:
Lasst euch bitte nicht in eine 2 Klassengesellschaft führen der
Geimpften und Ungeimpft das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden können.

Und wenn der Impfstoff so toll ist na dann brauchen die Geimpften auch keine Angst vor 
den Ungeimpften zu haben.

In dem Sinn...... habt euch LIEB


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2021)

Dieses „Gut & Böse“ habe ich gestern noch erlebt,
bei einer Diskussion mit einen Arbeitskollege.
Ich bin der Meinung das Impfen wichtig ist, aber
nichts durch den Zwang der uns gerade Auferlegt
wird. Ich möchte das schon gerne selber endscheiden.

Er ist eher von der Kategorie “Zwang“.

Den Zwang hat unsere Regierung ja jetzt beschlossen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 August 2021)

Bin nun mittlerweile auch geimpft - aber auch aus den Gründen der amtlich befohlenen Erpressung und den bald zu erwartetenden Einschnitten in die Freizeitgestaltung etc. - nicht aber weil ich davon überzeugt bin ...!!!
Ich bin, genau wie interessanterweise viele hier, der Meinung, dass das Impfen nur der Pharmaindustrie hilft - die haben ja jetzt eine Gelddruckmaschine.
Wenn man aber, seitens der Regierung, eine hohe Impfquote hätte erreichen wollen so hätte man, so auch meine Meinung dazu, nicht eine derartig desatröse Politik (vor Allem Informations - und Maßnahmen-Politik) fahren dürfen und man hätte ruhig bei getroffenen Entscheidungen ein ganz klein bisschen den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen können.
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, welche neuen Brüller und Kapriolen uns erst NACH der Wahl erwarten ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Leute nicht vergessen wir leben noch in einer Demokratie....
> Und da gibt es auch Meinungen die einem nicht Schmecken aber deshalb
> sind für mich die anderen keine Vollpfosten...


Für mich schon. Ich werde das aber nicht näher spezifizieren.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 August 2021)

Moin,

ich kann vieles vom Gesagten nachvollziehen. Einiges sehe ich aber differenzierter...

Informationspolitik seitens der Regierung: stark verbesserungsbedürftig, um es freundlich zu sagen. Allerdings muß sich jeder von uns mal in die Lage versetzen: zum einen sind “die da oben“ genau so ahnungslos, wie wir. Darüber hinaus haben Sie aber 1000de von Einzelinteressen zu berücksichtigen, jede Lobby rennt ihnen die Tür ein. Ich vermute auch daher sind die Corona-Regeln so kompliziert und teilweise widersprüchlich. Wer von uns möchte DEN Job machen?

Zur Impfung:
Es nötigt mir Respekt ab, dass überhaupt irgendwelche Medikamente / Impfungen so schnell gefunden / erfunden wurden.
Warum werden viele andere Medikamente nicht erforscht? Weil es kein Return des Investments gibt. Nehmen wir seltene Krankheiten: Potentiell gibt es für vieles Heilung, aber die Medikamente werden nicht erforscht, weil man mit 1000 kranken Menschen weltweit kein Geld verdienen kann. Zynisch, aber Marktwirtschaft. Ändern würde das nur staatlich finanzierte Forschung in dem Bereich.
Ich glaube auch jetzt nicht, dass die Firmen nach der Impfstoffherstellung in Geld schwimmen. Die Forschung bis zum Verkauf muß rückwirkend finanziert werden, die Forschung geht weiter für die Virusvarianten, Impfstoff muß am arme Länder zu vergünstigten Preisen verkauft werden.

Viel mehr ärgert mich, wenn Konzerne im Rahmen der Corona-Nothilfe unterstützt werden und am Ende hohe Boni auszahlen oder trotzdem großzügig Stellen abbauen.

Die Forschung war schnell, die Tests so gründlich wie nötig und so schnell wie möglich. Dass wir alle nicht wissen, welche Langzeitfolgen die Impfung haben kann: klar.
Allerdings machen wir nichts Anderes, als ein Virus im Körper auch tun würde: Oberflächenproteine herstellen, um die Antikörper zu trainieren. Ich denke, gravierende Langzeitfolgen werden da wohl nicht auftreten können. Ich war eher skeptisch bei den spontanen Impfkomplikationen.

Ich sehe es so: ohne zu zögern lassen wir uns gehen Grippe, Menengitis, Hepatitis & Co. impfen. Das eine jährlich wieder, weil es Varianten gibt, das andere in regelmäßigen Abständen.  Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund, warum ich die Corona-Impfung nicht mit einer Grippe-Impfung vergleichen soll. Wenn Sie mir eine Intubation ersparen kann: gekauft...

Mit den in Zukunft zu bezahlenden Tests sehe ich das ähnlich. Natürlich soll ein Druck auf Unentschlossene ausgeübt werden.
Aber wer hat denn ernsthaft geglaubt, dass die Tests auf Dauer kostenlos bleiben?
Wie viele sinnvolle Vorsorge-Untersuchungen gibt es beim Arzt, die ich trotzdem selbst bezahlen muß? Darunter fällt dann in Zukunft auch der Corona-Test.

Wir sind verwöhnt und erwarten immer, dass “der Staat“ alles für uns erledigt.
Auf der anderen Seite fühlt sich aber immer jemand benachteiligt, weil sein Einzel-Interesse nicht berücksichtigt wurde.

Viele von Euch haben Auslandserfahrung. Guckt Euch doch mal außerhalb Europas um, wie die Menschen dort teilweise vom Staat im Stich gelassen werden.
In dem Sinne möchte ich gerne sagen: Sie froh über alles, was “der Staat“ für Euch bisher getan hat und akzeptiert, dass “der Staat“ nicht jeden an der Hand nehmen kann und auch manchem auf die Füße tritt.

Ich bin weiß Gott nicht mit allem einverstanden, was in diesem unserem Lande läuft! Aber wenn ich mir einen Augenblick Zeit nehme und überlege, wie ich entschieden hätte, komme ich meistens zu dem Schluß, dass es verdammt schwierig ist, die “richtige“ Entscheidung zu treffen.

In dem Sinne: seid freundlich zueinander und respektiert Entscheidungen, die zum Wohle von 80Mio Menschen getroffen werden 😁


----------



## s_kraut (14 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ein Problem sind die sogenannten sozialen Medien. Da kann jeder alles ungeprüft behaupten und es finden  sich genügend Menschen, die das unüberlegt und ungeprüft weiter geben. Wie z.B. die Magnettheorie für das Impfen. Wer etwas mehr Hirn hat, informiert sich außerhalb den sogenannten sozialen Medien und erfährt dann, warum der Löffel wirklich am Arm haftet https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/2...s-nichts-mit-der-covid-19-impfung-zu-tun-hat/
> 
> Die Frage ist, warum man solche Aussagen in den Umlauf bringt. Da mag sicherlich der eine oder andere dabei sein, der das als Spass sieht, zu schauen, wie sich solch ein Schmarrn verbreitet. Die Mehrheit dürfte aber mittlerweile politisch gesteuert sein, man will das breite Volk verunsichern, damit man bei der nächste Wahl selber eine Chance hat, gewählt zu werden.


Wie geil ist das denn?

Mangetische Chips, jetzt weiß ich warum ich immer am Laptop kleb....

Dass sich Faktencheck sowas ernsthaft annehmen muss, lässt böses ahnen!


----------



## zako (14 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ...Die Politik sagt jetzt den Test sollen die ungeimpften selber zahlen.
> Das geht doch nicht das der Steuerzahler dafür bezahlen soll.....



Nachdem nun jeder die Möglichkeit hat sich impfen zu lassen, warum soll dann die Allgemeinheit auch noch die Tests für diejenigen bezahlen sollen, die nichts dafür tun, dass diese Pandemie endlich überwunden werden kann, die dadurch weitere weitere Virusvarianten eine Chance geben, die irgendwelchen Dummschwätzern auch noch politischen Aufwind verschaffen, die mal schön Ihre Mitmenschen als Versuchskaninchen ansehen und selbst den Schwanz einziehen....
Man sieht das ja jetzt ganz gut in Israel. Auch wenn der Impfstoff zu über 90% vor schweren Verläufen schützt, dann ist deren aktuelle Impfquote von ca. 60% einfach zu niedrig. Im Auslandjournal war kürzlich ein Bericht über die USA, wo Impfverweigerer auf der Intensivstation liegen und dann um eine Impfung betteln (naja, nicht jeder Amerikaner ist ne Leuchte).


----------



## Captain Future (15 August 2021)

Wenn die Impfung mal wirkt dann bezahle ich den Test gerne selber. Aber solange auch die Geimpften
verteilen können und erkranken brauchen wir alle den Test.
ich finde das schon lustig das die Steuern für jede erdenkliche Scheiße in der Welt aus dem Fenster mit vollen Händen geworfen
werden und keiner regt sich auf…. Aber jetzt die Tests die sind es.

Und wem verschaffen die politischen Aufwind…. Der Zahnfee Lauterbach & Co.?
Warten wir mal ab was nach der Wahl noch alles kommt…. Ist ja eine tolle Auswahl da die man wählen kann


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wenn die Impfung mal wirkt dann bezahle ich den Test gerne selber.


Je nach Impfstoff Wirksamkeit zwischen 60% (Astra) und 90%+ Biontech, Moderna, Johnson.......Test kostet 80 Cent, ist bezahlbar.


Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber solange auch die Geimpften
> verteilen können und erkranken brauchen wir alle den Test.


Niemand kann sich vorstellen, dass Geimpfte im vergleichbaren Umfang oder mehr verteilen können als Ungeimpfte.


Captain Future schrieb:


> ich finde das schon lustig das die Steuern für jede erdenkliche Scheiße in der Welt aus dem Fenster mit vollen Händen geworfen
> werden und keiner regt sich auf…. Aber jetzt die Tests die sind es.
> 
> Und wem verschaffen die politischen Aufwind…. Der Zahnfee Lauterbach & Co.?
> Warten wir mal ab was nach der Wahl noch alles kommt…. Ist ja eine tolle Auswahl da die man wählen kann


So wie das klingt, besser nicht wählen gehen, sonst profitiert die AFD....


----------



## Mrtain (15 August 2021)

Zum Glück ist das Wählen, genauso wie das Impfen, nicht nur Eine persönliche Entscheidung, sondern auch eine, die man nur vor seinem eigenen Gewissen verantworten muss.


----------



## Mrtain (15 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Niemand kann sich vorstellen, dass Geimpfte im vergleichbaren Umfang oder mehr verteilen können als Ungeimpfte.



Ich sehe das anders. Nur weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit eventuell geringer ist, sollte das kein Freibrief sein.

Die Allgemeinheit finanziert viel unnützere Dinge. Da währen kostenlose Tests mal wenigstens etwas sinnvolles und nützliche.

Und bei den selbst durchgeführten Tests habe ich auch gemischten Gefühle. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie viele bereits mit der richtigen Benutzung einer Maske  überfordert sind ....


----------



## Captain Future (15 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> So wie das klingt, besser nicht wählen gehen, sonst profitiert die AFD....



ja stimmt.….. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht gehen und die Zeit anders nutzen.

Dir scheint es ja egal zu sein wofür die Steuergelder der Allgemeinheit verwendet werden.
Du bist bestimmt der Meinung wir haben es ja und besser erst die Rente ab 68+ Weil wir im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten leben
 … ist natürlich nur einer Vermutung

Von diesen unterirdisch schlechten Politiker gefällt mir keiner.  
Und zur AFD das ist ein Kind der schlechten Merkel Politik sonst gäbe es diese Partei nicht.

Wie gesagt wir warten mal ab nach der Wahl. Wenn man uns wieder mit ein paar Tricks in den Geldbeutel greift.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ja stimmt.….. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht gehen und die Zeit anders nutzen.
> 
> Von diesen unterirdisch schlechten Politiker gefällt mir keiner.
> Und zur AFD das ist ein Kind der schlechten Merkel Politik sonst gäbe es diese Partei nicht.


nicht wählen ist keine Lösung, dann besser das kleinere Übel.

Das macht mir auch Angst, auf das was der Frau Dr. Merkel folgt,
ich bin mir sicher das wir ihr noch hinterher trauern werden.

Der AFD kann man nur den Leuten anlasten die so *„Dumm“*
sind die Sie wählen.


----------



## Captain Future (15 August 2021)

Mit der Merkel-Politik war ich bis 2012-2013 auch zufrieden.
Danach hat sich die Politik von Frau Merkel um 180° gedreht und ist nicht mehr das was ich haben will.
Die CDU macht keine Konservative Politik mehr, die SPD ist nicht mehr die Arbeiter Partei, die Grünen sind komplett verblödet,
die SED Nachfolger Partei dürfte erst garnicht im Bundestag sitzen und ein FDP-Fan war ich noch nie.

Noch schlimmer sieht es mit dem Machtgeilen Söder von der CSU aus. Der Mann mit dem Motto was interessiert es mich was ich
letzte Woche gesagt habe.

Also ist für mich nichts mehr da und bevor ich das kleinere Übel wähle will ich mit dem Müll lieber nichts zu tun haben.
Freuen wir uns lieber das nach der Wahl so ein kleines Land wie Deutschland über 700 Abgeordnete hat.

Die Partei der Nichtwähler ca. 14 Millionen wäre sofort die stärkste Partei im Bundestag……


----------



## JSEngineering (15 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mit der Merkel-Politik war ich bis 2012-2013 auch zufrieden.
> Danach hat sich die Politik von Frau Merkel um 180° gedreht und ist nicht mehr das was ich haben will.
> Die CDU macht keine Konservative Politik mehr, die SPD ist nicht mehr die Arbeiter Partei, die Grünen sind komplett verblödet,
> die SED Nachfolger Partei dürfte erst garnicht im Bundestag sitzen und ein FDP-Fan war ich noch nie.
> ...


Kann ich allem zustimmen, aber wie Rostiger Nagel schon schrieb: nicht wählen, ist keine Lösung. Je mehr Gewicht bekommen die kleinen Parteien, die ihre Anhänger mobilisieren. Damit hast Du am Ende doch noch 30% AfD.
Besser das kleinere Übel wählen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2021)

Dann jetzt mal das Wort zum Sonntag von
John F. Kennedy (1917-1963); US-Präsident 


> Es ist das Schicksal jeder Generation,
> in einer Welt unter Bedingungen leben zu müssen,
> die Sie nicht geschaffen hat.


----------



## kp400 (15 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für mich schon. Ich werde das aber nicht näher spezifizieren.


Bei der Antwort fragt man sich doch, wer hier der Vollpfosten ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2021)

kp400 schrieb:


> Bei der Antwort fragt man sich doch, wer hier der Vollpfosten ist.


Ich hatte doch schon angekündigt, dass ich das nicht näher erörtern werde!


----------



## zako (15 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann jetzt mal das Wort zum Sonntag von
> John F. Kennedy (1917-1963); US-Präsident


... ein anderer Spruch von JFK ist ja, "Frage nicht was Dein Land für Dich tun kann, sondern was Du für Dein Land tun kannst".
Alle Impfgegner können sich ja mal überlegen was der Spruch mit Impfen zu tun hat...


----------



## Captain Future (15 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... ein anderer Spruch von JFK ist ja, "Frage nicht was Dein Land für Dich tun kann, sondern was Du für Dein Land tun kannst".
> Alle Impfgegner können sich ja mal überlegen was der Spruch mit Impfen zu tun hat...


Nichts..... Und wenn Du geimpft bist.... schön für Dich und deine freie eigene Entscheidung oder mehr der  Lemming Effekt
Also lass den anderen auch ihre Entscheidung.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wenn die Impfung mal wirkt dann bezahle ich den Test gerne selber. Aber solange auch die Geimpften
> verteilen können und erkranken brauchen wir alle den Test.


Den Test brauchen wir, solange wir in der Pandemie leben. Durch Leute wie dich wird das noch sehr sehr sehr lange dauern.



Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Das alles scheint aber nicht der Fall bei der COVID Impfung zu sein.
> Hier muß man nur einen Blick nach Israel oder andere Staaten werfen wo die Bevölkerung
> fast zu 100% geimpft ist...


Na wenigstens erkennst du schon mal, was auf dich zukommen wird.



Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Meine Meinung:
> Lasst euch bitte nicht in eine 2 Klassengesellschaft führen..


"euch"?
Du bist nicht von dieser Welt? Soll ich dir mal was verraten, Captain Future? Ich bin in Wirklichkeit gar nicht der Onkel Dagobert  .



Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Also lass den anderen auch ihre Entscheidung.


So sei es! Ich erkläre dir mal, wofür du dich entschieden hast. Du scheinst noch immer nicht begriffen zu haben, worum es beim Impfen in erster Linie eigentlich geht. Ich hatte es in #6 schon einmal kurz erwähnt. Da du es nicht verstehen möchtest, versuche ich es gerne noch einmal etwas ausführlicher. Vielleicht begreifst du irgendwann doch noch, wofür du dich entschieden hast. Das Impfen ist (bzw. war) neben der Durchseuchung unsere einzige Chance, die Pandemie in absehbarer Zeit in den Griff zu bekommen. Impfen kann natürlich nur helfen, wenn man sich auch impfen lässt! Wir haben in Deutschland noch zig Millionen Zeitgenossen, die nicht geimpft sind. Und auch von den Geimpften können einige erneut erkranken, wie wir inzwischen alle wissen. Bei der ganzen Betrachtung dürfen wir natürlich auch den Rest der Welt nicht vergessen. Zudem sind Mutationen noch einmal sehr große und unbekannte Faktoren. Je länger die Pandemie noch andauert, um so mehr Mutationen werden entstehen. Du kannst selbst einmal überschlagen, wie lange wir nach heutigem Ermessen noch Masken tragen werden, wenn sich in Deutschland täglich im Schnitt z.Bsp. 5000 Leute anstecken. Sehr viele von uns werden das Ende der Pandemie nicht mehr erleben! So wie es nun leider aussieht, werden wir, dank vermeintlich selbstsüchtiger Leute wie dir, es nicht schaffen, eine Herdenimmunität durch Impfung zu erreichen. *Von daher hoffe ich sehr darauf, dass alle Maßnahmen baldigst beendet werden!* Auch unsere Experten werden keinen anderen Ausweg mehr finden. Du hast dich übrigens gegenüber Lauterbach und Co. nicht lustig zu machen! Wir werden wie im Mittelalter die Infektionen austragen müssen. Wenigstens wird sehr bald wirksame Medikamente geben. Natürlich wird daran auch wieder jemand verdienen, Captain Future. Bei medizinischen Engpässen sollte es für Impfverweigerer selbstverständlich sein, sich demütigst hinten anzustellen. Das ist völlig logisch und nicht diskussionswürdig. Diese Situation haben sie dank ihrer heutigen Entscheidung schließlich selbst zu verantworten. Ich hoffe nur, die Kinder kommen einigermaßen glimpflich davon. Denke auch mal an die heute geborenen Kinder, die ein normales Leben während ihrer gesamten Jugend nicht kennen werden.

Das Kurioseste an Leuten wie dir ist, dass sie am lautesten schreien und nichts, aber auch gar nichts, dafür tun wollen. Stattdessen wird sich über all diejenigen lustig gemacht, die etwas beitragen. Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man eine alte Frau die Treppe hinunter schubst, und dann fragt wo sie denn so schnell hin will. Schäme dich, Captain Future!

Und jetzt du! Welche Möglichkeiten siehst du, die Pandemie zu beenden? Oder auch nur, die aktuelle Lage für alle zu verbessern, bzw. mit deinen begrenzten Mitteln dazu beizutragen? Das Impfen ist für dich bereits abgehakt. Was gibt es aus deiner Sicht sonst noch, was man beitragen könnte?


----------



## JSEngineering (15 August 2021)

Jedem, der Zweifel zum Impfen hat, empfehle ich dem Artikel “Impfen! Oder etwa nicht?“ aus der Ausgabe 03/2019.
Also vor Corona geschrieben. Aber aktuell wie nie.
Hier wird ausführlich und neutral auf das Für und Wider eingegangen und die Wirkung von Impfungen, Herdenimmunutät etc. eingegangen.

Wirklich für JEDEN lesenswert.


----------



## Captain Future (15 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Den Test brauchen wir, solange wir in der Pandemie leben. Durch Leute wie dich wird das noch sehr sehr sehr lange dauern.
> 
> 
> Na wenigstens erkennst du schon mal, was auf dich zukommen wird.
> ...



Danke für deine schöne Erklärung.... jetzt sehe ich alles mit anderen Augen


----------



## Frohnius (15 August 2021)

impfen oder nicht .. schwer sich eine meinung zu bilden ...
kommt wohl darauf an was man an medien konsumiert ...

ich hatte vor 2 jahren eine schlimme grippe .. war wohl damals covid 18 pro  ... 
schön wäre ein verlässlicher antikörper nachweis .. immunitätsnachweis ...  

darauf hoffe ich im moment .. bis dahin lass ich mir den dreck nicht spritzen,


----------



## Plan_B (15 August 2021)

Wie bitte soll ein Immunitätsnachweis gehen?
Den wird es nicht geben, denn weder durch eine überstandene Infektion noch durch eine Impfung wird man immun nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand.
Lediglich die Widerstandskraft des Körpers gegen eine erneute Infektion ist individuell anders.

Wenn man sich aber nicht an Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung beteiligen will, wird man immer Argumente Gründe finden.


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Jedem, der Zweifel zum Impfen hat, empfehle ich dem Artikel “Impfen! Oder etwa nicht?“ aus der Ausgabe 03/2019.
> Also vor Corona geschrieben. Aber aktuell wie nie.
> Hier wird ausführlich und neutral auf das Für und Wider eingegangen und die Wirkung von Impfungen, Herdenimmunutät etc. eingegangen.
> 
> Wirklich für JEDEN lesenswert.


Wo ist der Artikel?


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Wie bitte soll ein Immunitätsnachweis gehen?
> Den wird es nicht geben, denn weder durch eine überstandene Infektion noch durch eine Impfung wird man immun nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand.
> Lediglich die Widerstandskraft des Körpers gegen eine erneute Infektion ist individuell anders.
> 
> Wenn man sich aber nicht an Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung beteiligen will, wird man immer Argumente Gründe finden.


Bin kein Mediziner, aber in der Schule haben sie uns das Immunsystem so erklärt:
- es gibt Antikörper, die werden nach einer Infektion oder Impfung gebildet - so lange sie gebraucht werden. Danach werden sie wieder abgebaut.
- es gibt Gedächtniszellen, die merken sich wie die Antikörper hergestellt werden. Die werden richtig alt. 

Je nachdem auf was man zielt, eine akute Immunität (dann braucht man einen hohen Pegel aktive Antikörper; alle paar Monate Auffrischungsimpfung) oder Schutz vor schwerem Verlauf (dann reichen die Gedächtniszellen; man erkrankt zwar aber kann schnell Antikörper aufbauen).


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> impfen oder nicht .. schwer sich eine meinung zu bilden ...
> kommt wohl darauf an was man an medien konsumiert ...
> 
> ich hatte vor 2 jahren eine schlimme grippe .. war wohl damals covid 18 pro  ...
> ...


kannst ja zum Arzt deines Vertrauens gehen und dich anzapfen lassen. Antikörpertest..


----------



## JSEngineering (15 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wo ist der Artikel?


https://www.geo.de/magazine/geo-magazin/34420-geo-nr-03-2019-impfen


----------



## JSEngineering (15 August 2021)

https://www.geo.de/wissen/gesundhei...alle-antworten-fuer-die-richtige-entscheidung


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Danke für deine schöne Erklärung.... jetzt sehe ich alles mit anderen Augen


Was zu erwarten war.


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> kannst ja zum Arzt deines Vertrauens gehen und dich anzapfen lassen. Antikörpertest..


klappt leider noch nicht ... nur kurz nach der impfung oder genesung ist man aktuell in der lage antikörper nachzuweisen


----------



## Captain Future (16 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> klappt leider noch nicht ... nur kurz nach der impfung oder genesung ist man aktuell in der lage antikörper nachzuweisen


Na dann bleibt doch nur die Impfung oder keine Impfung. Oder was für eine Möglichkeit siehst du noch ?


----------



## vollmi (16 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> https://www.geo.de/wissen/gesundhei...alle-antworten-fuer-die-richtige-entscheidung


Das war jetzt ne wirklich super interessante Abendlektüre. Danke dafür.


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Na dann bleibt doch nur die Impfung oder keine Impfung. Oder was für eine Möglichkeit siehst du noch ?


vorerst keine impfung ... notfalls einschränkungen in kauf nehmen ...
einerseits besteht die gefahr evtl folgenschwer zu erkranken ...
andererseits wird die wirksamkeit der impfstoffe ständig nach unten korrigiert und es werden immer mehr nebenwirkungen bekannt ...
ich kann niemanden zu dem einen oder anderen raten ... muss jeder selber wissen ... 
für mich spricht mehr gegen das impfen ... schon die tatsache, dass die hersteller immunität gegen ansprüche aus impfschäden erhalten haben ...


----------



## vollmi (16 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> für mich spricht mehr gegen das impfen ... schon die tatsache, dass die hersteller immunität gegen ansprüche aus impfschäden erhalten haben ...


Bei Empfohlenen Impfungen hat doch schon immer der Staat die Risiken der Impfschäden getragen.


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei Empfohlenen Impfungen hat doch schon immer der Staat die Risiken der Impfschäden getragen.


dazu kann ich nichts sage - kann möglich sein ...

anfangs war die aussage der experten, dass die entwicklung eines impfstoffes 10 jahre dauern wird ...
dann war er plötzlich da ... 

ich bin ja jetzt kein revulutionärer impfgegner ... 
nur gibt mir die berichterstattung in den öffentlich rechtlichen medien durchaus grund zum zweifeln - irgendwelchen mist, der im internet zu lesen ist, konsumiere ich gar nicht.

ich habe im näheren umfeld genug beispiele wo die impfung gut und auch sehr schlecht vertragen wurde ...
die meisten hatten keine probleme mit der impfung ...
einige waren 3-5 wochen schlimm erkrankt ..
und einer ist aufgrund der impfung verstorben (wurde trotz einer entzündung geimpft ) 

freunde die beruflich in krankenhäusern tätig sind, erklären, dass es viele schlaganfälle aufgrund der impfung gibt ...

ein großer teil der neuinfektionen sind geimpfte ...

für mich sind das genug gründe um noch etwas abzuwarten ... 
und natürlich möchte ich mich nicht selbst infizieren und vor allem niemanden anstecken, so dass ich aktuell lieber beschränkungen zu meinem schutz und dem schutz der anderen in kauf nehme.


----------



## ducati (16 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ein großer teil der neuinfektionen sind geimpfte ...


Die meisten Ungeimpften haben ja bei einer Infektion kaum oder keine Symptome und gehen daher aktuell nicht zum Arzt/Test und tauchen somit aktuell in keiner Statistik auf.

Bei einer Infektion eines Geimpften sieht das vermutlich anders aus, da das Imunsystem gleich voll losballert...

Wenn dann bald wieder voll losgetestet wird, weil man sonst nicht zum Einkaufen darf, verschiebt sich das Verhältnis wieder...


----------



## Captain Future (16 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nichts sage - kann möglich sein ...
> 
> anfangs war die aussage der experten, dass die entwicklung eines impfstoffes 10 jahre dauern wird ...
> dann war er plötzlich da ...
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... 
Ich habe in meinem Freudeskreis auch Ärzte die in drei verschiedenen Helios Kliniken arbeiten. 
Die Aussagen decken sich zum Teil mit deinen Aussagen. 
Außerdem waren in 2020 die Corona Intensivbetten wieder reduziert worden weil keine Corona Patienten in 
ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden waren und man diese für andere OPs brauchte. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt ging laut Medien aber richtig die Post ab.

Letztens habe ich noch in einer Disskusionsrunde im TV gehört das 2020 mal gerade 4% der Intensivbetten
mit Corona Patienten belegt waren... 

Ich trage Maske, wasche meine Hände, verzichte auf private Auslandsreisen, gehe nicht in die Disco oder ins Restaurant.
Also nur Arbeiten, Einkaufen, mit den Hunden im Wald und im eigenen Garten und natürlich 2x in der Woche die Tests
die mal selber machen kann.... also keinen genetischen Fingerabdruck im Testzentrum.

Mein Sport beschränkt sich auf 5x die Woche 10-15 km laufen und bei meinen Wutausbrüchen in den Sandsack im Keller treten.
Damit komme ich auch ganz gut über die Runden.

Das die Nerven bei viele blank liegen kann ich gut verstehen aber ich warte auch noch etwas ab.


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Außerdem waren in 2020 die Corona Intensivbetten wieder reduziert worden weil keine Corona Patienten in
> ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden waren und man diese für andere OPs brauchte.
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt ging laut Medien aber richtig die Post ab.


und im anschluss war vor einigen wochen in der ARD zu vernehmen, dass die kliniken die belegung der intensivbetten kräftig nach oben korrigiert haben, da ihnen steuererleichterungen zugesagt wurden ...

dass hier ausreichend raum für verschwörungstheoretiker entsteht is ja logisch


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

Also in meinem erweiterten Bekannten/Kollegen/Kundenkreis haben wir 1 Todesfall, 3 mittelschwere Verläufe und einige, die ohne Beschwerden durchkamen (Dunkelziffer unbekannt) - mit dem Virus.
Beschwerden mit dem Impfstoff: Moderna und Astra Fieber, Mattheit für 1-2 Tage, Biontech: Kopfweh, Mattheit, Fieber. Todesfälle 0, mittelschwere Verläufe 0
Viel Spass in Eurer Traumwelt!


----------



## Captain Future (17 August 2021)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.
Den letzten Satz hättest du dir aber verkneifen können.

Ich glaube nicht das Frohnius oder ich andere Leute brauchen die uns erklären was Richtig oder Falsch ist und
mit dummen Bemerkungen versuchen jemanden in eine bestimmte Ecke zu stellen.

Schönen Gruß vom Aluhutträger, Nazi, Extrem Rechten, AFD Wähler oder für was du mich auch immer hältst.


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.
> Den letzten Satz hättest du dir aber verkneifen können.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Frohnius oder ich andere Leute brauchen die uns erklären was Richtig oder Falsch ist und
> ...


Wahnsinn, wie das Thema polarisiert.....sorry wenn ich jemand zu nahe getreten bin. Den vorletzten und letzten Satz hab ich mir übrigens schon verkniffen, das hätte irgendwas mit Darwin zu tun gehabt


----------



## NBerger (17 August 2021)

> Schönen Gruß vom Aluhutträger, Nazi, Extrem Rechten, AFD Wähler oder für was du mich auch immer hältst.



Flacherdler fehlt da noch...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie das Thema polarisiert.....sorry wenn ich jemand zu nahe getreten bin. Den vorletzten und letzten Satz hab ich mir übrigens schon verkniffen, das hätte irgendwas mit Darwin zu tun gehabt



Das ist doch klar und vollkommen logisch, dass dieses Thema polarisiert.
Wir hatten dazu auch schon eine andere Diskussion in der es so ähnlich ist / war.
Da ich das persönlich auch "ein wenig" differenziert sehe (also ich stelle die Dinge in Frage) bin ich hier auch durchaus der Meinung, dass man die Meinung derer, die anders Denken (und auch hinterfragen) nicht verteufeln sollte - sonst haben wir nämlich ganz insgesamt in unserer Gesellschaft ein Problem.
Speziell in diesem konkreten Fall ist es ja ohnehin so, dass wir da eher ARD als ZDF haben (speziell und vor Allem im politischen Bereich) - sehe ich jedenfalls so. Somit sollte also jedem seine Meinung gegönnt sein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2021)

Hmm, ich habe auch eine Meinung zu ob Impfung Bürgerpflicht ist oder nicht.
Ja, ist es.

Ich denke wir können diesen Thread schliessen.


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

Klar, jedem seine Meinung.

Mir tun nur die Kiddies wieder Leid, wenn im Herbst wieder jeglicher Indoor-Sport gecancelt wird. Die fragt keiner nach ihrer Meinung.

-Ende-


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe auch eine Meinung zu ob Impfung Bürgerpflicht ist oder nicht.
> Ja, ist es.
> 
> Ich denke wir können diesen Thread schliessen.


Warum so kleinlaut zwischen den Zeilen? Auch du darfst natürlich deine Meinung vertreten.
Warum willst du den Thread schließen? Die verschiedenen Meinungen sind doch sehr interessant amüsant.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen wie weit die Bevölkerung in DE geimpft ist. Ich habe den Gefühl dass die Diskurs schnell in persönliche Angriffe leitet.

Dass Impfung so umgestritten ist finde ich überraschend, sogar enttäuschend.
Hatte gedacht es gehört zu USA.
Ich frage, die von euch die noch nicht geimpft sind und Kinder haben, lassen ihr auch ihre Kinder ohne Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten rum gehen ?
Nicht persönlich nehmem, aber eine ernste Frage.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die meisten Ungeimpften haben ja bei einer Infektion kaum oder keine Symptome und gehen daher aktuell nicht zum Arzt/Test und tauchen somit aktuell in keiner Statistik auf.
> 
> Bei einer Infektion eines Geimpften sieht das vermutlich anders aus, da das Imunsystem gleich voll losballert...
> 
> Wenn dann bald wieder voll losgetestet wird, weil man sonst nicht zum Einkaufen darf, verschiebt sich das Verhältnis wieder...


Das bedeutet, Geimpfte neigen stärker dazu, zu erkranken als Ungeimpfte? Weil das Immunsystem beim Geimpften den Virus bekämpft und beim Ungeimpften nicht? Das klingt durchaus logisch, ducati!


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2021)

solange die öffentliche sicherheit, das wohl der bevölkerung oder wie immer man es nennen möchte ... nicht gefährdet ist, 
finde ich es absolut richtig dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob er sich impfen lassen möchte oder nicht.
zur entscheidungsfindung kann man ja gerne seinen hausarzt hinzuziehen ....

als beispiel hat mein hausarzt gesagt: zeckenschutzimpfung in jedem fall - wir sind risikogebiet ...
bei covid war er anderer meinung ...


----------



## infomike (17 August 2021)

Jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Ich habe mich für das Impfen entschieden, weil ich selbst gesehen habe was Covid mit Menschen die Kerngesund waren anstellen kann.
Die haben jetzt (8 Monate nach der Erkrankung) noch immer Probleme und Nachwirkungen. Die können Aufgrund Ihrer Langzeitfolgen aktuell nicht arbeiten gehen und versuchen jetzt irgendwie zu Überleben (in Finanzieller hinsicht).

Ich kann die Menschen die sich nicht Impfen lassen wollen verstehen und respektiere Ihre Meinung. 

Aktuell finde ich die Entwicklung eben schade das die Impfbereitschaft nicht mehr so groß ist.
Als es nicht genügend Impfstoff gab wollte gefühlt jeder zur Impfung ..... jetzt wo es genügend Impfstoff da hat, muss er entsorgt werden weil er nicht mehr verwendet werden kann.

Was ich als FALSCH empfinde ist jemanden mit Druck versuchen sanft zu drängen. Leider ist unsere Regierung und das RKI nicht in der Lage die Menschheit sachlich und Faktisch aufzuklären und die unsicheren Menschen dadurch zu überzeugen.


----------



## Benjamin (17 August 2021)

Da gab es doch schon was im letzten Jahr zu dem Thema

Und *duck und weg*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 August 2021)

Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Eine ganz normale Patientenverfügung hätte es auch getan. Oder will hier jemand speziell an Corona sterben? Und begründen muss man in einer Patientenverfügung seinen Wunsch auch nicht, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Benjamin (17 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn? Eine ganz normale Patientenverfügung hätte es auch getan. Oder will hier jemand speziell an Corona sterben? Und begründen muss man in einer Patientenverfügung seinen Wunsch auch nicht, so weit ich weiß.



Noch mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Wenn dann immer noch der Puls auf 180 ist, setze ich es noch mal unter <satire> </satire> neu ein. 😆


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 August 2021)

Du kannst den Dreck unter der Rubrik "Für Vollpfosten" noch einmal einstellen, für "Satire" ist es zu traurig. Meine Fresse, was wird hier noch alles kommen?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 August 2021)

> als beispiel hat mein hausarzt gesagt: zeckenschutzimpfung in jedem fall - wir sind risikogebiet ...
> bei covid war er anderer meinung ...


Ich würde den Hausarzt wechseln. Bin gegen Corona geimpft, die Zeckenimpfung habe ich (trotz dass ich im "Risikogebiet" wohne) bewusst abgelehnt. Wo wir wieder bei der Wahrscheinlichkeit wären. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Corona zu bekommen und zu sterben, ist um einiges höher, als das Thema mit Zecken.
Bei FSME reden wir von ca. 500 Fällen pro Jahr in Deutschland, bei ungefähr einem Prozent davon endet es tödlich, also ca. 5 Menschen in ganz Deutschland pro Jahr. Zum Vergleich: allein diesen Monat (also in gut zwei Wochen) meldet das RKI 241 Corona-Tote in Deutschland.

Ich zitiere:
Das Robert-Koch-Institut empfiehlt die FSME-Impfung für Personen, die in FSME-Risikogebieten mit Zecken in Kontakt kommen können. Das gilt etwa für Förster und Landwirte, die viel in der Natur unterwegs sind, aber auch für Urlauber, die wandern oder radeln.

Und bei Borreliose gibt es keine Impfung, dagegen hilft aber mit etwas Glück Antibiotika.


----------



## Hesse (17 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei FSME reden wir von ca. 500 Fällen pro Jahr in Deutschland, bei ungefähr einem Prozent davon endet es tödlich, also ca. 5 Menschen in ganz Deutschland pro Jahr


Was aber bestimmt auch damit zu tun hat das sich die „FSME-Risikogruppen“ größtenteils impfen lassen.


----------



## ducati (18 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, Geimpfte neigen stärker dazu, zu erkranken als Ungeimpfte? Weil das Immunsystem beim Geimpften den Virus bekämpft und beim Ungeimpften nicht? Das klingt durchaus logisch, ducati!


Mann muss halt unterscheiden...

Infiziert und keine Symptome -> ohne Impfung häufig mit Impfung selten

Infiziert und leichte Symptome -> ohne Impfung häufig mit Impfung häufig

Infiziert und schwere Symptome -> ohne Impfung selten mit Impfung (fast) nie

Infiziert und tot -> ohne Impfung sehr selten mit Impfung (fast) nie

jetzt kann man natürlich noch über die Definition  von selten und häufig sowie von schwer und leicht diskutieren...

Es gab ja mal diesen Massentest in der Slowakei, und da waren an diesem Tag 4% der Bevölkerung Infiziert aber ohne Symptome.


----------



## ducati (18 August 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Was aber bestimmt auch damit zu tun hat das sich die „FSME-Risikogruppen“ größtenteils impfen lassen.


Und das die eh schon vorerkrankte Bevölkerungsgruppe eher selten im Unterholz durch den Wald kriecht...

So ist das halt mit der Statistik...


----------



## kp400 (18 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du kannst den Dreck unter der Rubrik "Für Vollpfosten" noch einmal einstellen, für "Satire" ist es zu traurig. Meine Fresse, was wird hier noch alles kommen?


Warst du vor der Impfung auch schon so verbittert?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 August 2021)

kp400 schrieb:


> Warst du vor der Impfung auch schon so verbittert?


Du meinst, es könnten Nebenwirkungen der Impfung sein? Nein, aber ich bin tatsächlich enttäuscht und verbittert über die endlose Dummheit sehr vieler Mitbürger. Und nein, damit meine ich nicht die Noch-Impfverweigerer, obwohl ich deren Meinung in den meisten Fällen auch nicht akzeptieren teilen kann. Ich meine aber definitiv die Leute, die Covid-19 für einen Schnupfen, und ihre Morgenlatte für exponentielles Wachstum halten, um es mal unmissverständlich auszudrücken.


----------



## Frohnius (18 August 2021)

Wer zahlt bei Impfschäden?
					

Im Kampf gegen die Pandemie zählt die Impfung eines jeden Einzelnen. Was aber, wenn dieser Einzelne Schäden davonträgt? Experten sehen gleich mehrere Parteien in der Verantwortung - und einige Hürden im Prozess.




					www.n-tv.de
				




^^ ganz aktuell .. also auch so etwas gibt es ....


----------



## zako (18 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wer zahlt bei Impfschäden?
> 
> 
> Im Kampf gegen die Pandemie zählt die Impfung eines jeden Einzelnen. Was aber, wenn dieser Einzelne Schäden davonträgt? Experten sehen gleich mehrere Parteien in der Verantwortung - und einige Hürden im Prozess.
> ...


Das ist gut zu wissen, dass der Staat haftet, da er auch die  Impfung empfiehlt - wobei ich den genannten Geldbetrag als viel zu niedrig erachte. 
Wenn man sich mit "Long Covid" sein Leben versaut, dann hat man keine derartigen Ansprüche. Zumindest gibt es Unterstützung je nach Pflegegrad.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2021)

Für den Papst ist eine Corona Impfung ein „Akt der Liebe“


----------



## acid (25 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich frage, die von euch die noch nicht geimpft sind und Kinder haben, lassen ihr auch ihre Kinder ohne Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten rum gehen ?



Alleine diese Fragestellung ist irgendwie provozierend.
Ich bin kein Impfverweigerer, ich lasse natürlich meine Kinder nicht ohne Impfung gegen gefährliche Krankheiten herumlaufen, wenn es eine sichere und erprobte Impfung gibt. 
Vektor und mRNA-Impfungen wurden bisher noch nie großflächig verwendet und mRNA Produkte haben es bisher noch fast nie zur Marktreife geschafft. Ich denke eine gewisse Skepsis ist hier durchaus angebracht. 

Warum ich aber ein Kind mit einer kaum erprobten Impfung behandeln lassen soll, wenn die Gefahren für das Kind quasi nicht vorhanden sind, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wie viele Kinder sind bisher an oder mit Covid-19 gestorben oder hatten einen schweren Verlauf? 
Warum müssen Jugendliche, die Erfahrungsgemäß auch kaum durch die Krankheit gefährdet sind, sich impfen lassen? Dass hier schon häufig erhebliche Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten sind, wird ja kaum thematisiert. 

Wo doch ohnehin die Risikogruppen/Risikopatienten schon geimpft sind, wozu dann die gesamte Bevölkerung zu einer Impfung zu drängen? Hier werden schon lange keine Wissenschaftlichen Entscheidungen mehr getroffen, sondern wirtschaftliche und politische. 

Warum erhalten in der EU nur Vektor und mRNA-Impfstoffe eine Zulassung, und auch hier nicht alle? Warum werden keine konventionellen Impfstoffe zugelassen, obwohl es diese auch in ausreichender Menge gibt? Mal sehen wie lange es wieder dauert, bis Novavax und Valneva das offizielle ok der EMA bekommen. Wenn Menschen sich nicht impfen lassen wollen, weil sie diesen neumodernen Vakzinen nicht vertrauen, dann sollte man doch schnellstmöglich für Alternativen sorgen, oder nicht?


----------



## JesperMP (25 August 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Alleine diese Fragestellung ist irgendwie provozierend.


Gut


acid schrieb:


> Vektor und mRNA-Impfungen wurden bisher noch nie großflächig verwendet und mRNA Produkte haben es bisher noch fast nie zur Marktreife geschafft. Ich denke eine gewisse Skepsis ist hier durchaus angebracht.


?? Es ist die grösste Impfungsprojekt in moderne Zeiten. Ich kenne die Anteile von die unterschiedliche Impfungen nicht, aber zur Zeit sind mehr als 5 milliarden Impfungen ausgegeben.
Oder wartest du bis alle Anderen geimpft sind, dann wagst du es selber ?



acid schrieb:


> Wo doch ohnehin die Risikogruppen/Risikopatienten schon geimpft sind, wozu dann die gesamte Bevölkerung zu einer Impfung zu drängen? Hier werden schon lange keine Wissenschaftlichen Entscheidungen mehr getroffen, sondern wirtschaftliche und politische.


Einfach quatsch.



acid schrieb:


> Warum erhalten in der EU nur Vektor und mRNA-Impfstoffe eine Zulassung, und auch hier nicht alle? Warum werden keine konventionellen Impfstoffe zugelassen, obwohl es diese auch in ausreichender Menge gibt? Mal sehen wie lange es wieder dauert, bis Novavax und Valneva das offizielle ok der EMA bekommen. Wenn Menschen sich nicht impfen lassen wollen, weil sie diesen neumodernen Vakzinen nicht vertrauen, dann sollte man doch schnellstmöglich für Alternativen sorgen, oder nicht?


Die Prüfung von Pharma in EU, USA ist äusserst aufwendig, wenn ein Pharmaprodukt die Zulassung bekommen hat, ist es mit sehr hohen wahrscheinlichkeit sicher. Die Risiko wird nie Null, auch nicht für zugelassene Pharmaprodukte. Es hat sich schon bewiesen dass die Pfizer Biontec und Moderna sind sicher, Astra Zeneca haben Probleme aber diese sind klein in Verhältniss zu die Vorteil sich impfen zu lassen.



acid schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Impfverweigerer, [..]


Ich denke etwas anders.


----------



## acid (25 August 2021)

Hast du auch irgendwelche Argumente oder Antworten zur Hand?

Aber ich stelle dir gerne die Frage nochmal:
Warum genau müssen Kinder und Jugendliche geimpft werden, wenn die Krankheit für diese keine Gefahr darstellt?

Ahja, und auch wenn es dich nichts angeht, wurde mir von Ärzten dringend abgeraten, mich mit den derzeit zugelassenen Impfstoffen impfen zu lassen. Sieh zu dass konventionelle Impfstoffe zugelassen werden, und ich habe nichts dagegen mich Impfen zu lassen.


----------



## JesperMP (25 August 2021)

acid
1. Meine Frage war ob du auch die Meinung ist das Kindern gegen Kinderkrankheiten nicht geimpft werden sollen.
2. Es schockiert mich dass du denkst dass Kinder von Covid nicht betroffen sein können.
3. Es schockiert mich, dass ein Arzt so eine Meinung haben kann. Ich hätte ihn gefragt, worauf er diese Meinung stützt. Wie gesagt, Milliarden Impfungen sind ausgegeben, wo sind die negativen Folgen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2021)

Das hier ist ein schönes polarisierendes Thema - und genau so sollte man es auch sehen. Es gibt immer Leute (wie bei jedem anderen Thema auch), die es so sehen und Leute, die es anders sehen.

Was man vielleicht bedenken sollte ist, dass anscheinend die Impfung die Ausbreitung nicht verhindert oder erschwert. Wenn dem so ist (oder so 
sein sollte) dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso man sich darüber aufregen kann, wenn jemand eine kontroverse Meinung zu diesem Thema hat oder es einfach nur hinterfragt ...

Aber bitte ... to be continued ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> 3. Es schockiert mich, dass ein Arzt so eine Meinung haben kann. Ich hätte ihn gefragt, worauf er diese Meinung stützt. Wie gesagt, Milliarden Impfungen sind ausgegeben, wo sind die negativen Folgen?



wenn man das mal im Internet verfolgt dann gibt es tatsächlich so einige Ärzte, die in dieser Sache auch skeptisch sind ... und die können diese ihre Meinung sogar begründen ...


----------



## MFreiberger (25 August 2021)

Moin,

mein Senf:

Ich hoffe Niemand denkt, dass eine Impfung verhindert, das man sich anstecken kann?
Die Impfung ist ja dafür gemacht, um Viren, *die schon eingedrungen sind* zu bekämpfen. Damit reduziert die eigene Immunabwehr (die duch die Impfung mit der neuen Virusgefahr bekannt gemacht wurde) die Anzahl der Viren, bis sie sie eliminiert hat.
Durch die Reduktion der Viranlast ist man dann weniger (aber nicht gar nicht) ansteckend.
Also das Impfen soll in erster Linie den Geimpften selber schützen und weiters die Ausbreitung reduzieren. In wie weit was wie gut funktioniert sein mal dahingestellt. Auch, dass es Nebenwirkungen gibt ist so. Wie bei jedem anderen Medikament halt auch. Es ist eine Risikoabschätzung, wobei meiner Meinung nach die Impfung weniger Risiko birgt, als Covid.

Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass man sich impfen lassen sollte. Gegengründe kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen, respektiere aber, wenn sich Jemand gegen die Impfung entscheidet.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## acid (25 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> acid
> 1. Meine Frage war ob du auch die Meinung ist das Kindern gegen Kinderkrankheiten nicht geimpft werden sollen.
> 2. Es schockiert mich dass du denkst dass Kinder von Covid nicht betroffen sein können.
> 3. Es schockiert mich, dass ein Arzt so eine Meinung haben kann. Ich hätte ihn gefragt, worauf er diese Meinung stützt. Wie gesagt, Milliarden Impfungen sind ausgegeben, wo sind die negativen Folgen?



2. Wo habe ich das gesagt? Wie viele Kinder, welche nicht erhebliche Vorerkrankungen hatten, haben starke gesundheitliche Probleme durch Covid 19 bekommen?

3. Es schockiert dich also, dass mehrere Ärzte mir aufgrund meiner derzeitigen gesundheitlichen Situation von einer Impfung abraten? Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich denke es ist die Pflicht eines Arztes, den Patienten über die möglichen Risiken aufzuklären und ihn vor Gefahren einer Behandlung zu schützen. Und meine Ärzte haben sehr wohl gute Gründe um mir diesen Rat zu geben.
Es schockiert mich, dass du scheinbar nur mehr in eine Richtung blicken kannst und nicht registrierst, was links und rechts passiert.

Wo die negativen Folgen sind? Du musst nur Google bemühen, um etwas über die Nebenwirkungen der Impfstoffe zu finden. Das wird leider kaum in den Abendnachrichten deines bevorzugten Fernsehsenders vermeldet. 
Wir sind hier im SPS-Forum, da geht es regelmäßig um das Thema Risikobeurteilung. Bei medizinischen Behandlungen muss man auch abwägen, ob man das Risiko von schweren Nebenwirkungen der Impfung (auch wenn diese selten sind) eingeht, wenn diese Person eine Infektion wohl problemlos überstehen würde. 

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass es quasi schon normal ist, öffentlich Menschen zu diskreditieren oder in ihren Grundrechten einzuschränken, nur weil diese einer Impfung nicht zustimmen. Ich dachte in einer Demokratie sollte so etwas nicht passieren?


----------



## JesperMP (25 August 2021)

acid schrieb:


> 2. Wo habe ich das gesagt?


Hier, meine Hervorrufung.


acid schrieb:


> Warum genau müssen Kinder und Jugendliche geimpft werden, wenn die Krankheit für diese *keine Gefahr* darstellt?





acid schrieb:


> Wo die negativen Folgen sind? Du musst nur Google bemühen, um etwas über die Nebenwirkungen der Impfstoffe zu finden. Das wird leider kaum in den Abendnachrichten deines bevorzugten Fernsehsenders vermeldet.


Wie gesagt, selbst für geprüfte Pharmaprodukte ist die Risiko nicht null. Wenn Nebenwirkungen eine Argument gegen Impfung sein muss, müssen die *markante* negative Nebenwirkungen häufig sein, sind sie aber nicht. Kannst du auch googlen.


acid schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass es quasi schon normal ist, öffentlich Menschen zu diskreditieren oder in ihren Grundrechten einzuschränken, nur weil diese einer Impfung nicht zustimmen. Ich dachte in einer Demokratie sollte so etwas nicht passieren?


Demokratische Argumention habe ich nichts dagegen.
Aber Impfung oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach kein persönlichen Wahl. Das ist eine Frage von Pflicht und Solidarität. 
Genau wenn ein Kind die Impfungen gegen Kinderkrankheiten nicht bekommen hat, dann kommt es auch nicht in die Kindergarten.


----------



## kp400 (25 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber Impfung oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach kein persönlichen Wahl.



Ahja, damit ist wohl alles gesagt.. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2021)

Laßt es gut sein - wie ich schon geschrieben habe :
Nichts polarisiert im Augenblick augenscheinlich mehr als dieses Thema. Interessanterweise versagt hier auch die Logik sehr oft.
Wenn man also mit der Impfung gegen Covid in erster Linie nur sich selbst schützt (im Unterschied zur Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten : hier schütze ich nicht nur mein Kind sondern auch die Gesellschaft) ... wieso ist es dann unsolidarisch wenn man sich nicht impfen läßt ? Naja ... und weshalb muss man sich dann anfeinden lassen ? Aber Logik ist halt so eine Sache ... jedenfalls bei diesem Thema ...


----------



## vollmi (25 August 2021)

kp400 schrieb:


> JesperMP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber Impfung oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach kein persönlichen Wahl. Das ist eine Frage von Pflicht und Solidarität.
> ...


Hm die Persönliche Wahl wird einem doch an so vielen Stellen genommen. Warum ist es hier gerade so ein Problem?

Ohne Impfung gefährdet man halt andere stärker, als mit. Und wenn der Staat entscheidet das die Gefährdung eine Einschränkung der Freiheit rechtfertigt, dann ist das halt so.

Wäre bei einer Pockenepidemie deiner Meinung nach eine Impfpflicht auch nicht gerechtfertigt?

Sollte ein Mensch der HIV positiv ist, immer noch die Freiheit haben ungeschützten Verkehr ohne Aufklärung mit jedem zu haben? Wieso darf man da seine Freiheit einschränken?

Wenn ich an Ebola erkranke, sollte ich mich noch frei durch die Gegend bewegen dürfen? Ist doch mein Recht auf Freiheit.


----------



## JesperMP (25 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn man also mit der Impfung gegen Covid in erster Linie nur sich selbst schützt (im Unterschied zur Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten : hier schütze ich nicht nur mein Kind sondern auch die Gesellschaft) ... wieso ist es dann unsolidarisch wenn man sich nicht impfen läßt ?


Warum denkst du dass Impfung gegen Covid unterschiedlich ist zu Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten wenn es um die Weiterverbreitung von die Virus an andere geht ?
Mir handelt es genau darum andere zu schützen, und die Virus unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Nicht um den eigene Schutz.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum denkst du dass Impfung gegen Covid unterschiedlich ist zu Impfung gegen Kinderkrankheiten wenn es um die Weiterverbreitung von die Virus an andere geht ?


weil die Impfung gegen Masern, Windpocken, Kinderlähmung etc. dagegen schützt, dass ich diese Krankheit überhaupt erst bekomme.
Bekomme ich eine Krankheit nicht so kann ich sie auch nicht verbreiten.
Die Impfung gegen Covid verhindert es aber eben genau nicht, dass man die Krankheit bekommen kann - naja ... und dann kann ich sie natürlich auch weiter verbreiten. Ich kann sie ja sogar haben, ohne es zu merken, und somit dann richtig gut verbreiten ...


----------



## vollmi (25 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> weil die Impfung gegen Masern, Windpocken, Kinderlähmung etc. dagegen schützt, dass ich diese Krankheit überhaupt erst bekomme.
> Bekomme ich eine Krankheit nicht so kann ich sie auch nicht verbreiten.
> Die Impfung gegen Covid verhindert es aber eben genau nicht, dass man die Krankheit bekommen kann - naja ... und dann kann ich sie natürlich auch weiter verbreiten. Ich kann sie ja sogar haben, ohne es zu merken, und somit dann richtig gut verbreiten ...


Auch die anderen Impfungen schützen nicht unbedingt davor die Krankheit zu bekommen, man bemerkt sie bloss kaum, da der Körper leichtes Spiel mit den Erregern hat. Aber man ist trotzdem kurzzeitig Ansteckend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2021)

Ich wiederhole es, aber wir haben immer noch die Bilder vor Augen,
wie in Italien Militär LKWs die Toten aus den Städten fahren mussten.
Wie in New-York Massengräber ausgehoben wurden.

Normal muss das doch reichen, als begründung sich Impfen zu lassen.


----------



## Frohnius (25 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole es, aber wir haben immer noch die Bilder vor Augen,
> wie in Italien Militär LKWs die Toten aus den Städten fahren mussten.
> Wie in New-York Massengräber ausgehoben wurden.
> 
> Normal muss das doch reichen, als begründung sich Impfen zu lassen.


nüchtern betrachtet ...(war es betrunken besser) ... 
ist in deutschland die todesrate nicht gestiegen 

im ersten corona-jahr war die sterberate sogar niedriger als in den jahren davor ...(lt. statistisches bundesamt)

jeden tag sterben deutlich mehr als 2500 menschen in deutschland .. jeden tag ...

die vll 500 corona-todesfälle bisher in diesem jahr sind kein grund so zu tun als würde die pest in deutschland wüten ...
evtl sterben sogar im straßenverkehr jährlich ähnlich viele menschen ...
und viel mehr menschen sterben an krebs ...

und tatsächlich wurde kürzlich die wirksamkeit der impfung deutlich nach unten korrigiert ... und jetzt gibts keine zahlen mehr darüber ...
ARD berichtete kürzlich dass 60% der neuinfektionen geimpfte sind ?

nur so als beispiel ....
glyphosat ist krebserregend, tötet insekten, vögel, gelangt ins trinkwasser ....
wird noch viele jahre in der eu eingesetzt ....
wo liegt da wohl das interesse der politik ....

nein .. das reicht mir nicht als begründung mich impfen zu lassen ... es gibt genug fakten für begründete zweifel ...


----------



## vollmi (25 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> im ersten corona-jahr war die sterberate sogar niedriger als in den jahren davor ...(lt. statistisches bundesamt)


Hattet ihr im ersten corona Jahr nicht auch schon einen Lockdown? Das hat sicher einen Einfluss auf die Sterberate gehabt. Denn Verkehrstote und wegen anderer Krankheiten (Influenza) gingen darum sicher auch ein ganzes stück zurück.

Klar jetzt hätte man das so regeln können, dass die Toten etwa gleich bleiben. Aber da du dich in der Gruppe hier befindest, dürfte dir bekannt sein, wie schwierig eine Stabile Regelung sein kann, vor allem wenn die Reaktionszeiten jenseits der 2 Wochen liegt.

Ich möchte keine Heizgruppe regeln wo ei Messgrösse erst zwei wochen nach Veränderung der Stellgrösse reagiert und bei überschreiten eines Limits die ganze Anlage an Arsch geht. Das kriegt man ja nie stabil.


----------



## Aweeller (25 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet ...(war es betrunken besser) ...
> ist in deutschland die todesrate nicht gestiegen
> 
> im ersten corona-jahr war die sterberate sogar niedriger als in den jahren davor ...(lt. statistisches bundesamt)
> ...


Etwa 10 Prozent der in Deutschland an Korona Erkrankten leiden an Long Covid.
Wenn bis heute keiner geimpft worden wäre, hätten wir wohl schon einen guten Anteil der Bevölkerung durchseucht.
Ein Teil davon wäre gestorben (viel mehr als bislang)
Ein Teil davon müsste ein Leben lang an den Folgen der Erkrankung leiden
Sicherlich wäre auch ein Teil trotz erlittener Erkrankung hinterher beschwerdefrei

Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, was wir ohne Impfstoff heute machen würden.
Völliger Lockdown
Schulen und Kitas geschlossen
Kollaps der Krankenhäuser

Das mit der Statistik und den Prozentzahlen ist nicht ganz so einfach zu verstehen:
Je mehr in Deutschland bereits geimpft sind, desto höher ist logischerweise die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das bei entdeckten Erkrankungen auch geimpfte dabei sind.
Damit weiß man jedoch noch nicht, wie schwer die Geimpften an Covid erkrankt sind und ob sie im Krankenhaus intensiv behandelt werden müssen.

Also bitte immer vorsichtig mit den Zahlen umgehen und diese genau hinterfragen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Ahja, und auch wenn es dich nichts angeht, wurde mir von Ärzten dringend abgeraten, mich mit den derzeit zugelassenen Impfstoffen impfen zu lassen. Sieh zu dass konventionelle Impfstoffe zugelassen werden, und ich habe nichts dagegen mich Impfen zu lassen.



Mich würde mal Interessieren was deine Ärzte von Beruf sind?
Schamanen?

Ich habe in diesen Jahr so einiges an Ärzten durch, inklusive
Intensiv-Behandlung und jetzt regelmäßiger Kontrolle.
Da war nicht einer dabei der gesagt hat „Ach lassen Sie das mal mit der Impfung“.
Im Gegenteil es wurde mir jedes Mal angeraten dieses so
schnell wie möglich zu machen.

Und noch eins, eine Intensiv Station möchte ich nie wieder von innen sehen,
nicht als Besucher und schon gar nicht mit Corona.


----------



## acid (25 August 2021)

Ich habe in diesem Jahr auch so einiges durch, was mein Leben total umgekrempelt hat.

Es handelt sich um Neurologen mit einem speziellen Fachgebiet der Neurologie.
Und ich habe mehrere Meinungen, aus unterschiedlichen Instituten. Alle raten mir derzeit von einer Impfung ab.

Edit: Ich finde es absolut unverschämt von dir, dass du meine behandelnden Ärzte als Scharlatane bezeichnest. Woher nimmst du dir diese Freiheit? 
Bei allem Verständnis für deine Situation soweit ich sie mitbekommen habe, nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich, und eine Behandlung ist individuell. 
Nur weil in deinem Fall eine Impfung sinnvoll wäre, trifft das nicht automatisch auf mich zu!


----------



## Frohnius (25 August 2021)

Aweeller schrieb:


> Etwa 10 Prozent der in Deutschland an Korona Erkrankten leiden an Long Covid.


 
es gibt keine zahlen dazu .. .experten sprechen von 10-20 und andere von 60-70%
bisher lediglich schätzungen ....
wir wissen über covid so wenig wie über den impfstoff ...


> Wenn bis heute keiner geimpft worden wäre, hätten wir wohl schon einen guten Anteil der Bevölkerung durchseucht



in der ARD wurde ein professor xy zu dem thema befragt ... und er hat gesagt, dass es die größte dummheit ist ...
erste goldene regel: impfe NIE in eine pandemie ...
und seiner aussage nach gab es bereits 5 bewährte medikamente ... die den einsatz eines riskanten impfstoffes nicht erklärbar machen ...
er hat auch exakt erklärt was den auf dna-basierten impfstoff so unberechenbar macht ... und es ist das allererste medikament auf der basis ...
und wir wissen erst in 10-15 jahren was der impfstoff alles anrichtet ...

und .. .ich will hier niemanden überzeugen ... 
und finde es durchaus interessant andere meinungen zu lesen ...
auch bin ich überrascht, dass es auch völlig überzeugte impfer gibt !!!


----------



## acid (25 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und seiner aussage nach gab es bereits 5 bewährte medikamente ... die den einsatz eines riskanten impfstoffes nicht erklärbar machen ...


Ja, es gibt mehrere renomierte Mediziner, die das so sehen. Aber es ist nicht gewünscht zu behandeln, sondern man muss mit biegen und brechen den Willen der Bevölkerung brechen und eine Impfung durchbringen, koste es was es wolle. Denn die Impfung ist der einzige Ausweg. Der Ausweg, einem Virus zu entkommen, mit dem man lernen muss zu leben. Wer glaubt Covid-19 verschwindet einfach so, der hat relativ wenig Ahnung.
Alleine diese Tatsache sollte rational denkende Menschen zum Nachdenken anregen. Warum will man mit erpresserischen Methoden Menschen zu einer medizinischen Behandlung bringen? 

Wäre diese Krankheit so enorm gefählich, würden doch alle um die Impfung kämpfen? Die Zahlen sprechen aber nun mal eine andere Sprache.
Die Zahlen bezogen auf die Wirtschaft der europäischen Länder sprechen eine sehr deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Captain Future (25 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und .. .ich will hier niemanden überzeugen ...
> und finde es durchaus interessant andere meinungen zu lesen ...



Mit dem überzeugen würde es auch nicht klappen und das ist auch gut so.
Demokratie ist anstrengend sie lebt vom Streit.

Das die Befürworter viel aggressiver sind als die Impfgegner ist aber doch etwas erschreckend 
obwohl gleich auch nicht verwunderlich. In der Politik und den angeschlossenen Medien ist es ja ähnlich.
Bist du nicht auch der richtigen Spur versucht man dich in eine Ecke zu stellen.



Frohnius schrieb:


> auch bin ich überrascht, dass es auch völlig überzeugte impfer gibt !!!



Das bin ich auch. Die Jungs wissen eigentlich nur den Müll den sie rund um die Uhr 7 Tage die Woche
erzählt bekommen..... Hoffen wir mal das alles stimmt.... Politik kann ja so ehrlich sein ;-)

Gestern war eine lustige Situation.... Also ich (John Rambo) sprinte alleine wie fast jeden Tag durch den Wald.
Das Rauchen macht mich fertig da muß man was tun... 
Da kommt mir eine Dame mit Hund entgegen.... Systemtreu absolut Merkelkonform mit FFP2 Maske.
Ja zwei Menschen und ein paar Rehe + Wildschweine + Hund ganz alleine im Wald bei 24°C und Sonnenschein.
Einen dummen Spruch konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.... Sorry

Ich: Mit Maske... schön schön  
Die Dame: Ja selbstverständlich
Ich: Und schon geimpft
Die Dame: Ja vor 6 Wochen die 2te Impfung gehabt.
Ich: Und warum rennen Sie geimpft mit Maske alleine im Wald rum ?
Die Dame: Achselzucken
Ich: Jetzt verstehe ich immer mehr was Propaganda für ein mächtiges Werkzeug ist...... schönen Tag noch

Schönen Abend noch für geimpfte und natürlich auch für ungeimpfte wir sind ja nicht beim Regional-Stammtisch NRW


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2021)

acid schrieb:


> ... Die Zahlen bezogen auf die Wirtschaft der europäischen Länder sprechen eine sehr deutliche Sprache.


Erkläre mal bitte.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Das Rauchen macht mich fertig da muß man was tun...


Rauchen und körperliche Anstrengung führt zu Herzinfarkt. Aber auch das glaubt man erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist, John Rambo.

PS: Ich kann mich gar nicht entsinnen, dass Rambo geraucht hat.


----------



## Captain Future (25 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Rauchen und körperliche Anstrengung führt zu Herzinfarkt. Aber auch das glaubt man erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist, John Rambo.


schön das wenigstens einer sich Gedanken macht …… Du kannst auch nett sein….


----------



## Frohnius (25 August 2021)

> In der Politik und den angeschlossenen Medien ist es ja ähnlich.
> Bist du nicht auch der richtigen Spur versucht man dich in eine Ecke zu stellen.


richtig .. schon das wort - "corona-leugner" ist ein witz ...
und aktuell "impf-gegner" ... ich bin kein impf-gegner ... jeder kann tun und lassen was er will ... und ich möchte mich eben nicht impfen lassen 









						COVID-19: Autoantikörper könnten Patienten langfristig schaden
					

New Haven/Connecticut –Eine Erkrankung mit COVID-19 führt nicht nur zur Bildung von Antikörpern, die das Virus neutralisieren und zukünftige Infektionen... #Studie #COVID19 #Autoantikoerper




					www.aerzteblatt.de
				




^ also auch so etwas wird veröffentlicht ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> schön das wenigstens einer sich Gedanken macht …… Du kannst auch nett sein….


Jaja


----------



## JSEngineering (29 August 2021)

Aus der NWZ vom vergangenen Freitag einmal ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema "Geimpft und trotzdem infiziert", der möglicherweise auch einige Fragen hier im Thread beantwortet...


----------



## Heinileini (29 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aus der NWZ vom vergangenen Freitag ...


NWZ? Göppingen? Oldenburg?


----------



## JSEngineering (29 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> NWZ? Göppingen? Oldenburg?


Nordwest-Zeitung Oldenburg


----------



## Mrtain (29 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Da kommt mir eine Dame mit Hund entgegen.... Systemtreu absolut Merkelkonform mit FFP2 Maske.


Auch wenn ich bezüglich der eigenen Entscheidung zum Impfen mit dir konform bin, aber so aussagen kann man sich auch sparen.

Davon mal abgesehen, willst du nicht wegen deiner Ansichten dumm von der Seite angemacht werden, aber warum machst du das dann bei der Spaziergängrein?

Es gibt halt auch durchaus gute Gründe, sich vorers nicht impfen lassen. Schwangere und Stillende zum Beispiel.


----------



## MFreiberger (30 August 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch durchaus gute Gründe, sich vorers nicht impfen lassen. Schwangere und Stillende zum Beispiel.


Ja, aber...
...schwanger sein und Stillen ist üblicherweise kein Dauerzustand. Männer sind schon einmal außen vor. 
WENN eine Frau schwanger ist und/oder Stillt, ist sie auch seltener in Lokalitäten bzw. Menschenansammlungen unterwegs, bei denen 3G erforderlich ist.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Captain Future (30 August 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich bezüglich der eigenen Entscheidung zum Impfen mit dir konform bin, aber so aussagen kann man sich auch sparen.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, willst du nicht wegen deiner Ansichten dumm von der Seite angemacht werden, aber warum machst du das dann bei der Spaziergängrein?
> 
> Es gibt halt auch durchaus gute Gründe, sich vorers nicht impfen lassen. Schwangere und Stillende zum Beispiel.



Vielleicht hast du Recht und man kann es auch lassen .....
Aber für mich ist es total lächerlich alleine im Wald mit einer Maske spazieren zu gehen.
Das gleiche gilt auch für alle die alleine im Auto Maske tragen was außerdem verboten ist
davon sehe ich auch jeden Tag ein paar.


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt auch für alle die alleine im Auto Maske tragen was außerdem verboten ist


Das ist nur den Fahrern verboten wegen der Blitzer.  
Als "Beifahrer" alleine maskiert im Auto sitzen darf man (vielleicht nicht gerade vor einer Bank/Sparkasse), aber man kommt dann nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Plan_B (30 August 2021)

Ich gehe regelmäßig maskiert in meine Bankfiliale, sage zum Automaten: "Das ist ein Banküberfall!", tippe die Banküberfallskennung auf die Tastatur und dann bekomme ich Geld. Kleine Scheine kann ich bei Bedarf wählen. Sehr bankräuberfreundlich 
Da kommt die Frage: "Geimpft oder Genesen?" garnicht auf.


----------



## TheLevel (30 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt auch für alle die alleine im Auto Maske tragen was außerdem verboten ist
> davon sehe ich auch jeden Tag ein paar.


Gibt es diesbezüglich eigentlich ein Gerichtsurteil? Die ADAC-Juristen sagen hier:


> Das Tragen eines Mund- und Nasenschutzes verdeckt zwar Nasen- und Mundpartie, lässt aber die Augen noch erkennen. Dies dürfte in der Regel ausreichend sein, um die *Identität *feststellen zu können.



Bewusst aufgefallen sind mir Masken in Autos eigentlich nur bei den Fahrschulen, wo sie ja auch vorgeschrieben sind.

Früher wurde man ja auch komisch angeschaut, wenn man mit Maske in die Bank gegangen ist, heute ist es umgekehrt...


----------



## Plan_B (30 August 2021)

KOnsequentes Masketragen als Fahrer fällt mir immer nur bei unserer Polizei auf. Sonst seh ich da keinen.


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> KOnsequentes Masketragen als Fahrer fällt mir immer nur bei unserer Polizei auf.


Sind die Brillenträger unter den Polizist[inn]en auch so konsequent? Das Beschlagen meiner Brille durch die Maskierung ist für mich schon Grund genug, nur unmaskiert zu fahren.


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 August 2021)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, warum man sich gegen eine Impfung entscheidet, noch viel weniger verstehe ich wie man Corona leugnen oder runterspielen kann. Bis jetzt wurden wir bei uns auf dem Land weitestgehend verschont, aber da Corona gefühlt bis zur Bundestagswahl ausgesetzt wurde machen wir uns halt so unsere Gedanken, ob wir nicht über Schule bzw. Kita einen Treffer landen könnten.

Wir würde unsere beiden Kinder (2 und 7) aus direkt impfen lassen. Long Covid bei Kindern und Jugendlichen ist kein Spaß. Wenn es schlecht läuft, dann werden die niemals ein gesunden Leben führen können und mit ihrer Beeinträchtigung klar kommen müssen - und davor wollen wir sie schützen.


----------



## Frohnius (30 August 2021)

nun - gibt viele gründe sich für oder gegen eine impung zu entscheiden .... 
und das muss man nicht immer verstehen ...
die einen haben angst vor einer infektion .. die anderen eben angst vor dem impfstoff ...

corona leugner kann ich allerdings auch nicht verstehen ...

und kinder impfen ist eigentlich allgemein als unsinn anerkannt ... also da wäre ich vorsichtig ...
das risiko der impfung bleibt ... die chance auf eine schlimme corona-infektion ist ja bei kindern extrem gering ...


----------



## Plan_B (30 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die einen haben angst vor einer infektion .. die anderen eben angst vor dem impfstoff ...


Und seehr viele haben einfach Angst vor der Nadel. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und seehr viele haben einfach Angst vor der Nadel.


Und trotzdem hängen sehr viele (freiwillig?) an der (gebrauchten?) Nadel.


----------



## ducati (30 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> corona leugner kann ich allerdings auch nicht verstehen ...


So wirkliche Leugner, die also behaupten, das gibt es alles garnicht, kenn ich eigentlich persönlich nur einen.

Die meisten sehen, die eine oder andere Sache an der ganzen Corona-Geschichte kritisch, und werden dann gleich in die Aluhutschiene geschoben. Dass die dann erst recht angepisst sind, und ihr Heil bei der AfD suchen ist auch verständlich.

Analogie: nur weil ich abundzu mal einen Punkt in der "Ausländerpolitik" kritisiere bin ich noch lange nicht rechts...


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ... und werden dann gleich in die Aluhutschiene geschoben.


Meinst Du Aluhut-Schiene oder Alu-Hutschiene? 🤣


----------



## MP47 (30 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aus der NWZ vom vergangenen Freitag einmal ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema "Geimpft und trotzdem infiziert", der möglicherweise auch einige Fragen hier im Thread beantwortet...


Danke! Ist wirklich interessant. 
Als besonders gefährdete Person war ich frühzeitig geimpft.  Die Berichte, u.a. aus Italien hatten mich überzeugt, dass eine Impfung für mich sinnvoll ist. Erfahrungen im Freundes-, Kollegen-, und Bekanntenkreis haben mich in der Entscheidung für die Impfung nachträglich bestätigt. 
Anfangs hatte ich das Risiko knapp über Grippe eingeschätzt. Da hatten wir in der Vergangenheit aber auch schon einen Todesfall in der Verwandtschaft. 
Inzwischen sind laut etlichen Berichten und Reportagen die Nichtgeimpften der Hauptanteil der Covid19-Patienten auf den Intensivstationen.
Mittlerweile ist fast mein komplettes Umfeld gegen Corona geimpft und zur Zeit gibt´s dort auch keine neuen Erkrankungen mehr. Eine Freundin meiner Frau leidet (nach der 2. Infektion)  jedoch noch unter den Spätfolgen.


----------



## s_kraut (30 August 2021)

Aluhüte aufgemerkt, es gibt Futter: Bekannter hat seine CoVid19-Infektion trotz länger zurückliegender Impfung Astra erlebt und erfreut sich nach ein paar harten Tagen im Bett inzwischen vorsichtig der Besserung.

Fürs Protokoll: s_kraut kennt einen, der trotz Astra-Impfung Corona gekriegt hat und zwar mehr als ihm Spass gemacht hat.

Er wird zeitnah voll mit 3G unterwegs sein, wenn auch derzeit noch in Ermangelung von Geschmacksinn nicht 4G:
Geimpft; und
Geschmacksinn
Genesen; und
Getestet.

Ob es ohne Impfung besser oder schlechter gewesen wäre, wissen leider nur die Kollegen aus dem Paralleluniversum.

Für die Zahlenliebhaber:
Die Schutzquote von Astra wird inzwischen um rund 80% eingeschätzt (Entwicklungsziel war 50-60%)








						Studie: Impfschutz vor Delta-Infektion ist nach Astrazeneca zunächst...
					

Oxford – Die Schutzwirkung der beiden Coronaimpfstoffe BNT162b2 von Biontech/Pfizer und AZD1222 von Astrazeneca fällt gegen die Delta-Variante schwächer aus als...




					www.aerzteblatt.de
				



für die Leute, die Risiken gern an die PL-Skala hängen: es entspricht einem guten PLa oder anders rum gesagt in 8 von 10 Fällen hilft´s.
Biontech und Moderna entsprechen nach der 2. Spritze und 15 Tage Zeit PLb, in über 9 von 10 Fällen hilft´s.


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Analogie: nur weil ich abundzu mal einen Punkt in der "Ausländerpolitik" kritisiere bin ich noch lange nicht rechts...


Nein ? Da würde mich mal ein Punkt interessieren den du anders siehst ? Aber nicht hier da wäre ein neuer Post besser.
Rechts ist auch nicht schlimm nicht die Begriffe durcheinanderwirbeln.

Ich gehöre ja immer noch zu diesen asozialen ungeimpften Vollidioten.
Meine Gründe sind eigentlich ganz einfach und liegen im näheren Umfeld basierend auf meinen
persönlichen Erfahrungen.

1. Ich sehe nichts von Corona (außer im TV)
2. Im Umfeld hat es mal Schwiegermutter erwischt aber ohne Probleme wie ein leichter Schnupfen
3. Keiner von meinen Berufskollegen, Geschäftsfreunden, Bekannten, Verwandten oder in deren Umfeld ist nachweislich an COVID gestorben
4. Ich kenne niemenden der wirklich schlimm Erkrankt ist oder Langzeitfolgen hat
5. Das Bestattungsinstitut bei uns hat auch nicht mehr zu tun als sonst
6. In Krankenhaus um die Ecke ist auch alles in Ordnung nichts mit Intensivstation läuft über
7. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Termin für ein Vorgespräch zu einer OP in einer anderen Klinik.....
    einen Test mußte ich nicht mitbringen oder machen.
8. Ich habe schon 3 angebliche Wellen überlebt
9. Die normale Erkältung ist ausgestorben niemand hat Schnupfen oder Husten... unglaublich
10. Millitär LKW mit vielen Toten wie in Italien hab ich auch nur im TV gesehen.
11. Kühlcontainer vor den Krankenhäusern wie in den USA hab ich auch nur im TV gesehen.

Also das Virus gibt es mit Sicherheit aber den Rest kenne ich nur aus dem TV.
Deshalb ist meine persönliche Risikoeinstufung noch im gelben und nicht im roten Bereich.


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 1. Ich sehe nichts von Corona (außer im TV)
> [..]
> 10. Millitär LKW mit vielen Toten wie in Italien hab ich auch nur im TV gesehen.
> 11. Kühlcontainer vor den Krankenhäusern wie in den USA hab ich auch nur im TV gesehen.
> ...


Denkst du dass die Berichte von das TV verfälscht sind ? Es kann bei dir nicht passieren wenn du es mit deine Augen nicht gesehen hast ?



Captain Future schrieb:


> 7. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Termin für ein Vorgespräch zu einer OP in einer anderen Klinik.....
> einen Test mußte ich nicht mitbringen oder machen.


Ja, die Virus ist Momentan mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle. Deswegen sind die Massnahmen erleichtert geworden. Aber die Kontrolle kann verliert werden. Es hat lange gedauert um die Virus unter kontrolle zu bringen, weil selbst mit die Masnahmen, Abstand halten, Masken Tragen, Hände abspritten, zu Hause bleiben usw., war die Übertragensrate um die Faktor 0.9.

Covid-19 ist wie Taliban, und wenn man denkt dass man den Krieg gewonnen hat, dann hat man nichts verstanden. Die Krieg wird nie gewonnen.
Um die Virus langfristig unter Kontrolle zu bringen ist die Massenimpfung essentiell. Covid-19 wird nicht verschwinden.


----------



## s_kraut (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Covid-19 ist wie Taliban


Geiler Vergleich, aber gegen Extremisten gibt es kein Impfschutz..


----------



## Frohnius (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Denkst du dass die Berichte von das TV verfälscht sind ? Es kann bei dir nicht passieren wenn du es mit deine Augen nicht gesehen hast ?


naja ... ich würde jetzt den politikern / medien, die von 98% iger wirksamkeit des impfstoffes berichteten auch nicht wirklich alles glauben ...
sieht ja jetzt schon etwas anders aus ....
genug politiker haben sich schon bei der maskenbestellung kriminell bereichert ... 
und unser spähnchen hat eine mio-villa in berlin die er sich lt. stern gar nicht leisten kann ... 

blindes vertrauen in politik und pharmakonzerne - wirklich ?

da kann man auch gleich glauben das coca cola und VW umweltschützer sind


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Denkst du dass die Berichte von das TV verfälscht sind ? Es kann bei dir nicht passieren wenn du es mit deine Augen nicht gesehen hast ?



Ob die verfälscht sind das will ich nicht behaupten.
Aber ich bin die letzten Jahre sehr vorsichtig geworden und glaube nicht alles zu 100% was mir im TV gezeigt wird.

2017 habe ich eine Art Urlaub bzw. Besuch bei einem Freund in Griechenland gemacht also während der Flüchtlingskrise.
Da habe ich dann zufällig ein paar Szenen am Strand von angeblicher Seenot gesehen was unser TV aufgezeichnet hat. 
Also eine wahrheitsgetreue Berichterstattung war das für meinen Geschmack auf alle Fälle nicht.... aber egal



JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja, die Virus ist Momentan mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle.



Ja das kann sein aber ich habe auch wo der Virus unkontrolliert war nichts bemerkt davon



JesperMP schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Massnahmen erleichtert geworden. Aber die Kontrolle kann verliert werden. Es hat lange gedauert um die Virus unter kontrolle zu bringen, weil selbst mit die Masnahmen, Abstand halten, Masken Tragen, Hände abspritten, zu Hause bleiben usw., war die Übertragensrate um die Faktor 0.9.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen da bin ich kein Mediziner wie so viele andere hier.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Covid-19 ist wie Taliban, und wenn man denkt dass man den Krieg gewonnen hat, dann hat man nichts verstanden. Die Krieg wird nie gewonnen.
> Um die Virus langfristig unter Kontrolle zu bringen ist die Massenimpfung essentiell. Covid-19 wird nicht verschwinden.


Vor den Taliban hätte ich mehr Angst. 
Ist das Impfen bei euch in Holland Pflicht ?


----------



## lUnknownl (31 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Gewisse Skeptik an schnell entwickelten Impfstoffen finde ich erstmal völlig normal - wer spielt denn gerne Versuchskarnikel?
> Aber inzwischen sollte man da ausreichend "Sicherheit" gewonnen haben.
> 
> Das Impfen wäre schon lange weiter, wenn unsere Regierung nicht so dämlich rumeiern würde - hätte man z.B. verabschiedet...
> ...


Sag doch direkt alle Ungeimpften in einer Reihe aufstellen, demütigen und erschießen? Aus den Fehlern im Jahre 1939-1945 hat Deutschland anscheinend nichts gelernt.. wie ich diese Nazis hasse.. mein größter Wunsch wäre es dich wieder in die Jahre 1939-45 zu schicken, nur nicht als deutscher..


----------



## Heinileini (31 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 9. Die normale Erkältung ist ausgestorben niemand hat Schnupfen oder Husten... unglaublich


Hmmm, wenn ich die Maske trage, merke ich drei Symptome, die nach und nach in folgender Reihenfolge auftreten:
1. Brille beschlägt (je nach relativer LuftFeuchtigkeit)
2. Die Nase fängt an zu "laufen"
3. Kratzen im Hals und folglich Husten


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2021)

... und Kopfschmerzen nicht zu vergessen ...


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> JesperMP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, die Virus ist Momentan mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle. Deswegen sind die Massnahmen erleichtert geworden. Aber die Kontrolle kann verliert werden. Es hat lange gedauert um die Virus unter kontrolle zu bringen, weil selbst mit die Masnahmen, Abstand halten, Masken Tragen, Hände abspritten, zu Hause bleiben usw., war die Übertragensrate um die Faktor 0.9.
> ...


Du brauchst nicht Mediziner zu sein um zu verstehen dass die Übertragungsrate < 1.0 = gut, Übertragungsrate > 1.0 = schlecht.
Die Übertragungsrate wird jeden Tag Mitgeteilt in die Medien, auch die Nachrichten auf den TV. Am mindestens ist das so hier in Dänemark.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Sag doch direkt alle Ungeimpften in einer Reihe aufstellen, demütigen und erschießen? Aus den Fehlern im Jahre 1939-1945 hat Deutschland anscheinend nichts gelernt.. wie ich diese Nazis hasse.. mein größter Wunsch wäre es dich wieder in die Jahre 1939-45 zu schicken, nur nicht als deutscher..


So extrem würde ich das nicht sehen wollen ... allerdings kann ich dir wegen hier schon gemachten Äußerungen gegenüber Impfgegnern und die damit in Zusammenhang stehende Polarisierung auch nicht total widersprechen.
Warum du dich aber nicht traust, das unter deinem wirklichen Nick zu schreiben, enttäuscht mich ...

Also noch einmal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit :
In welcher Form schadet der Impfgegner der Allgemeinheit ?
Und ...
Woraus resultieren diese doch zum Teil sehr extremen Ansichten hier ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn ich die Maske trage, merke ich drei Symptome, die nach und nach in folgender Reihenfolge auftreten:
> 1. Brille beschlägt (je nach relativer LuftFeuchtigkeit)
> 2. Die Nase fängt an zu "laufen"
> 3. Kratzen im Hals und folglich Husten


Zum Glück habe ich nur mit der Lesebrille die Probleme.... und nicht immer die Brille auf der Nase.
Nase fängt bei mir in Verbindung Maske und Fisherman's Friend Eucalyptus an zu laufen


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja ... ich würde jetzt den politikern / medien, die von 98% iger wirksamkeit des impfstoffes berichteten auch nicht wirklich alles glauben ...


Was die Politiker sagen ist mir egal. Was die akkreditierter Sachverständiger sagen wähle ich zu respektieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja, die Virus ist Momentan mehr oder weniger unter Kontrolle. Deswegen sind die Massnahmen erleichtert geworden. Aber die Kontrolle kann verliert werden. Es hat lange gedauert um die Virus unter kontrolle zu bringen, weil selbst mit die Masnahmen, Abstand halten, Masken Tragen, Hände abspritten, zu Hause bleiben usw., war die Übertragensrate um die Faktor 0.9.


Ich würde mal sagen, dass der besagte Virus niemals unter Kontrolle war.
Außerdem wage ich hier mal zu behaupten, dass keine der von dir aufgezählten Maßnahmen irgend etwas bewirkt hat - Immer daran denken :  vor noch einem Jahr war ein Halstuch o.ä. vor den Mund binden das Mittel der Wahl (naja und Abstand halten) - dabei war wirklich Allen vollkommen klar, dass das völliger Unsinn war. Es sollte nur der Sensibilisierung der Massen dienen ...


----------



## Captain Future (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht Mediziner zu sein um zu verstehen dass die Übertragungsrate < 1.0 = gut, Übertragungsrate > 1.0 = schlecht.
> Die Übertragungsrate wird jeden Tag Mitgeteilt in die Medien, auch die Nachrichten auf den TV. Am mindestens ist das so hier in Dänemark.


Sorry dachte du kommt aus Holland... keine Ahnung wie ich darauf gekommen bin.


----------



## escride1 (31 August 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Sag doch direkt alle Ungeimpften in einer Reihe aufstellen, demütigen und erschießen? Aus den Fehlern im Jahre 1939-1945 hat Deutschland anscheinend nichts gelernt.. wie ich diese Nazis hasse.. mein größter Wunsch wäre es dich wieder in die Jahre 1939-45 zu schicken, nur nicht als deutscher..


Ich sitz daheim und warte ab, weil...

...im KiGa Rückkehrer aus nem Risikogebiet was mitgebracht haben, ohne Test Kind zum KiGa, nach 3 Tagen natürlich mit Schnupfen etc. heim...positiv
Wer musste Samstag mit dem kleinen zum Test in den KiGa? Ich
Wer muss nun aufs Kid aufpassen obwohl ja eigentlich der KiGa dafür da wäre? Ich

...bei der Tagesmutter wurde am Donnerstag mitgeteilt eine Mutter wäre positiv, war natürlich auch im Urlaub im Risikogebiet.
Heute ist klar: Kind ist auch positiv.
Wer passt Freitag sowie heute aufs Kind auf? Ich
Wer muss nachher deshalb zum Arzt? Ich
Wer darf mit Pech die Woche ned mehr arbeiten? Ich



Ich verurteile niemanden weil er sich nicht impfen lassen will.
Ich verurteile niemanden weil er sich hat impfen lassen.
Ich verurteile niemanden weil er Urlaub haben will.
Im Grunde geht es mich nichts an was andere machen wollen oder auch nicht.

Aber es kotzt doch ganz schön an das man selbst mit 67% Lohnfortzahlung Zuhause verbringt, sich an alles mögliche hält, andere aber eben nicht.
edit: 67%, jedoch gedeckelt auf 112€ pro Tag, also nichtmal 50%...
Selbst wenn ich mal unterwegs bin und man auf der Baustelle statt des Händedrucks nun die Faust klopfen soll, die haben nix gelernt.

Und: Jemand war im Urlaub.
Ich kann die Aussage von GLT wirklich verstehen, Deinen Angriff aber nicht.


Nachzug, geschrieben während ich schrieb...


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also noch einmal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit :
> In welcher Form schadet der Impfgegner der Allgemeinheit ?
> Und ...
> Woraus resultieren diese doch zum Teil sehr extremen Ansichten hier ?


Irgendwie steht oben so ein bisschen die Antwort auf Deine Frage.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie steht oben so ein bisschen die Antwort auf Deine Frage.


Vielleicht ...
wobei ... du solltest nun wirklich wissen, dass alles das auch mit Impfung hätte geschehen sein können.
Impfung schützt nicht vor der Infektion - das beweisen ja nun wirklich die Zahlen, die so ermittelt werden ... und das kann man auch überall nachlesen ...

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es immer noch spannend zu erfahren, wie und wo man sich infiziert (außer im Kindergarten) und vielleicht auch wer ?
Aber auch diese Frage hat bisher bewusst niemand gestellt ...


----------



## escride1 (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ...
> wobei ... du solltest nun wirklich wissen, dass alles das auch mit Impfung hätte geschehen sein können.
> Impfung schützt nicht vor der Infektion - das beweisen ja nun wirklich die Zahlen, die so ermittelt werden ... und das kann man auch überall nachlesen ...
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich kann eine geimpfte Person krank werden, Du hast Recht. Wie ich schrieb...zwischen den Zeilen..soll jeder selbst wissen.
Aber jeder, wirklich jeder, sollte einfach die "grundlegenden" Gebote einhalten - Abstand, Desinfektion, sich nicht da aufhalten wo so oder so gerade die "Hölle" los ist... und das ist wirklich zu 70% nicht so zu beobachten.


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Außerdem wage ich hier mal zu behaupten, dass keine der von dir aufgezählten Maßnahmen irgend etwas bewirkt hat


Ich bin der umgekehrte Meinung. Hier in DK verlierte wir in Dezember fast die Kontrolle. Das ganze Land ging in Lockdown (nicht so umfassend wie in einige Länder, aber fast kompletten Lockdown). Danach kam die Kontrolle ganz Langsahm zurück. In Vergleich zu Ländern der nur langsahm oder halbherzig die Masnahmen eingeführt haben (UK, USA, ..) ist die Unterschied ganz deutlich.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Immer daran denken :  vor noch einem Jahr war ein Halstuch o.ä. vor den Mund binden das Mittel der Wahl (naja und Abstand halten) - dabei war wirklich Allen vollkommen klar, dass das völliger Unsinn war.


?? Halstuch war nie als genügend zitiert. Genau die Qualität von die Mundbinde war eine grossen Thema.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin der umgekehrte Meinung. Hier in DK verlierte wir in Dezember fast die Kontrolle. Das ganze Land ging in Lockdown (nicht so umfassend wie in einige Länder, aber fast kompletten Lockdown). Danach kam die Kontrolle ganz Langsahm zurück.


Tja ... wir hatten seit Anfang Oktober 2020 Lockdown ... und die Zahlen stiegen munter weiter ...
Aber lassen wir das - es führt zu nichts.


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2021)

Ich habe diesen Thema gestartet. Meine ursprüngliche Frage ist beantwortet. 
Da ich das generelle Thema impfen oder nicht wichtig finde habe ich argumentiert obwohl es eigentlich nicht das ursprüngliche Thema ist. 
Es nimmt zu viel Zeit, und die 'Diskussion' bewegt sich in einem Ring.

Eine letzte Kommentar von mir, dann bin ich von diesen Thema raus.
Ich spühre überall eine Ermüdigung von die Masnahmen, auch in DK. Überall wartet man ungeduldig auf den Wiederkehr auf das normale Leben. Die Unterstützung von die Masnahmen werden dünner jeden Tag.
Auf den Grund soll man die Impfungen als die Rettung sehen. Selbst wenn man Zweifel an die Impfungen hat, und/oder Zweifel an was die Medien und/oder die Politiker sagen, dann sollte man die Impfung nehmen. 
Wenn die Impfungen funktionieren ist die Sache klar, wenn die Impfungen nicht funktionieren dann lügt die Politiker/Medien/Pharma aber mit genügend Anteil geimpfte kann die Politiker entscheiden die Masnahmen fallen zu lassen.


----------



## lUnknownl (31 August 2021)

Wenn wir schon bei dem Thema sind, der Geschäftführer des Weltwirtschaftsforums einer der wichtigsten Menschen der Welt der sich mit allen Präsidenten und Diktatoren dieser Welt getroffen hat, den wahrscheinlich (traurigerweise) nur 0.1% des Forums kennen, hat über Corona ein Buch mit Namen "The Great Reset" verfasst, indem beschrieben wird wo die Reise für uns "normale Menschen" hingeht. Das Buch kann ich nur jeden ans Herz legen. Zudem kann man auch auf den OFFIZIELLEN Websiten der Pharma, Machthabende, Medien und Politikern gehen und schauen wer wen finanziert! Nichts in der Politik passiert aus Zufall und es ist kein Gnadenstoß mal zu hinterfragen.. wie auch immer Klaus Schwab der Geschäftsführer des Weltwirtschaftsforums hat die Zukunft schon beschrieben und wenn so jemand wie er die Zukunft beschreibt dann wird das auch so passieren. Hier ein paar Zitate und mal selber OHNE irgendwelche Medien oder sonstiges die eure Meinung beeinflussen könnten durchlesen (Alles Zitate aus dem Buch "The Great Reset"): 

„Du wirst nichts besitzen und glücklich sein" 

„Wir haben zu viel verloren und über zu viele getrauert und das Leben kann nicht weitergehen wie vorher. Die Geschichte zeigt uns, dass Ereignisse dieser Größenordnung – Kriege und Seuchen – nicht einfach kommen und gehen. Sie sind meistens Auslöser für sozialen und ökonomischen Wandel. Wir sehen diese Momente als eine Zeit zu lernen und besser zu werden. Deshalb wird diese Regierung etwas Besseres aufbauen (build back better)."

„Viele von uns fragen sich, wann wir wieder zur Normalität zurückkehren. Die kurze Antwort ist: nie. Nichts wird je wieder zu dem kaputten Gefühl von Normalität zurückkehren, das vor der Krise geherrscht hat, weil die Coronavirus-Pandemie einen fundamentalen Wendepunkt in unserer globalen Entwicklung markiert. Manche Analysten nennen es eine Weggabelung, andere eine Krise biblischen Ausmaßes, aber im Kern läuft es darauf hinaus, dass es die Welt, wie wir sie in den ersten Monaten von 2020 kannten, nicht mehr gibt. Sie hat sich im Kontext der Pandemie aufgelöst."

„Es ist unsere Aufgabe, den Stier bei den Hörnern zu packen. Die Pandemie gibt uns die Chance: Sie stellt eine seltene und eng befristete Gelegenheit dar, über unsere Welt nachzudenken, sie uns neu vorzustellen, und einen Neustart zu wagen."

„Wir haben ein einzigartiges und schnell sich schließendes Zeitfenster, unsere Lektionen zu lernen und einen Neustart auf einem nachhaltigeren Pfad einzuleiten."

„Wir haben eine goldene Gelegenheit, etwas Gutes aus dieser Krise zu machen. Deren noch nie dagewesene Schockwellen könnten die Menschen empfänglicher machen für Visionen des radikalen Wandels."

„Das beste Denkmal, das wir denen bauen können, die ihr Leben verloren haben, ist eine grünere, smartere und fairere Welt."

„Die Pandemie muss zu wirklichem Wandel führen, um Konflikte und Revolutionen zu vermeiden"


----------



## JSEngineering (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Tja ... wir hatten seit Anfang Oktober 2020 Lockdown ... und die Zahlen stiegen munter weiter ...
> Aber lassen wir das - es führt zu nichts.


weil die Entscheidungen inkonsequent waren. Bestes Beispiel: Die Kinder sollen in der Schule auf Abstand bleiben, die Schülerbeförderung bestand aber aus bis auf den letzten Platz vollgestopften Bussen.
Auf der einen Seite war es zwar nicht möglich, (noch) mehr Busse zu organisieren, auf der anderen Seite aber auch unflexibel, man hätte die Klassen ja zeitversetzt zur Schule bitten können.
Und diese Inkonsequenz gab/gibt es an vielen Stellen...

Bezüglich Deiner "Maskentheorie": Das Tuch oder die Stoffmaske war nie als Nonplusultra angedacht. Nur: Wenn es keine (oder nur überteuerte) Masken auf dem Markt gab, wie willst Du dann vorschreiben, daß medizinische Masken getragen werden sollen? Mittlerweile werden Dir die hinterhergeworfen und damit kann man auch eine Pflicht einführen, diese zu nutzen. Nur das Tuch war schon erst einmal ein gewisser Schutz, weniger Aerosole abzugeben und einzuatmen. Wenn es möglicherweise nur 20% besser war als ohne - reicht doch, bevor man nichts macht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 August 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> „Du wirst nichts besitzen und glücklich sein"


Spätestens bei diesem Satz aus dem Dunstkreis eines Wirtschaftsforums läuten doch alle Schwachsinnsklocken ...

@lUnknownl, hast Du dich extra hier angemeldet, um diesen Blödsinn – der nicht mal neu ist – zu verbreiten?
​


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Außerdem wage ich hier mal zu behaupten, dass keine der von dir aufgezählten Maßnahmen irgend etwas bewirkt hat - Immer daran denken :  vor noch einem Jahr war ein Halstuch o.ä. vor den Mund binden das Mittel der Wahl (naja und Abstand halten) - dabei war wirklich Allen vollkommen klar, dass das völliger Unsinn war. Es sollte nur der Sensibilisierung der Massen dienen ...


Bin da ganz anderer Meinung.









						Landesschau Rheinland-Pfalz: Wie Aerosole Corona im Raum verbreiten | ARD Mediathek
					

Wie Aerosole Corona im Raum verbreiten | Video | Wo wir gehen, stehen, wo wir ein- und ausatmen - Aerosole sind in der Umgebungsluft. Kritisch, wenn sie krankmachende Stoffe transportieren.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Wer sich ein wenig mit der Ausbreitung von Aerosolen befasst hat, weiß, dass eine ordentlich sitzende FFP2-Maske am meisten von allen Maßnahmen wirkt – gemeinsam mit einem guten Lüften.

Schmierinfektionen spielen so gut wie keine Rolle, deswegen wiegt einen das ganze Desinfektionsgedöns im Einzelhandel in falscher Sicherheit.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 August 2021)

Zum Impfen – ich habe diese unsägliche Diskussion, die sich praktisch im Kreis dreht, nicht weiter verfolgt.

Aktuelle Erkenntnis: Wir haben 18 Monate lange das Leben unserer Kinder eingeschränkt, sie von Bildung und Freunden ferngehalten, um Erwachsene vor Corona zu schützen. Und nun wollen sich genau diese Erwachsene nicht impfen lassen, um die Kinder zu schützen, die nicht geimpft werden können. 🤮


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es immer noch spannend zu erfahren, wie und wo man sich infiziert (außer im Kindergarten) und vielleicht auch wer ?
> Aber auch diese Frage hat bisher bewusst niemand gestellt ...


Das ist bisher die dümmste Frage der Woche, Larry Laffer. Aber die Woche ist noch lang  .


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist bisher die dümmste Frage der Woche, Larry Laffer. Aber die Woche ist noch lang  .


Au, das wäre mal ein Vorschlag für einen neuen Pokal 

@Larry Laffer: Das ist wahrscheinlich kam wirklich herauszufinden.


----------



## vollmi (31 August 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> „Du wirst nichts besitzen und glücklich sein"



Und da sieht man mal wieder, dass man auch verstehen sollte was man liest. Und das auch nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reissen sollte.
Man muss nichts besitzen um glücklich zu sein, wenn man jederzeit, von überall her auf alles zugriff hat.
Ein start wäre ja z.B. ein Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.



> „Das beste Denkmal, das wir denen bauen können, die ihr Leben verloren haben, ist eine grünere, smartere und fairere Welt."



Das hört sich doch sehr erstrebenswert an.
Kluger Mann das.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Au, das wäre mal ein Vorschlag für einen neuen Pokal


Ich hätte auch schon einen passenden.



Mit der Innschrift "Für Hohn und Spott redlich verdient!"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch schon einen passenden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56074
> 
> Mit der Innschrift "Für Hohn und Spott redlich verdient!"


Wird das ein Wanderpokal, dann musst du direkt den Sockel 
vergrößern. Besser du bestellst gleich einen Hunderter Charge,
die sind Endes Jahres alle weg.
Ich nehm auch einen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Ich nehm auch einen.


Du? Wofür denn?


----------



## s_kraut (31 August 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du? Wofür denn?


ich würde 50 abnehmen. Die werden ja nicht schlecht und es gibt diese epischen Momente, in denen man einen Pokal überreichen sollte....


----------



## Heinileini (31 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ... es gibt diese epischen Momente, in denen man einen Pokal überreichen sollte....


Episch? Du meinst sicher epidemisch, wenn's zum ThreadThema passen soll! Duck&wech


----------



## s_kraut (31 August 2021)

epidämlich meinte ich...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ...
> wobei ... du solltest nun wirklich wissen, dass alles das auch mit Impfung hätte geschehen sein können.
> Impfung schützt nicht vor der Infektion - das beweisen ja nun wirklich die Zahlen, die so ermittelt werden ... und das kann man auch überall nachlesen ...
> 
> ...


Die Antwort auf diese Frage würde die Bevölkerung nur verunsichern.


----------



## ducati (1 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf diese Frage würde die Bevölkerung nur verunsichern.


Die Bevölkerung für dumm zu verkaufen verunsichert sie aber auch, jedenfalls wenn sies merkt... 😉


----------



## MP47 (1 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn ich die Maske trage, merke ich drei Symptome, die nach und nach in folgender Reihenfolge auftreten:
> 1. Brille beschlägt (je nach relativer LuftFeuchtigkeit)
> 2. Die Nase fängt an zu "laufen"
> 3. Kratzen im Hals und folglich Husten


Brille beschlägt kann ich bestätigen.

Die laufende Nase, Halskratzen, Kopfschmerzen und pfeifende Bronchen sind bei mir deutlich reduziert. 
Das liegt aber ziemlich sicher an der reduzierten Allergenbelastung. 

Apropos Aliasname HeiniLeini:
Bist du irgendwie mit Eino Leino* verwandt? 😉

* Bin bei einem Auslandseinsatz auf ein Denkmal von ihm gestossen. 
   Der ist mir durch dein Alias  in Erinnerung gekommen.

*Früher hätte ich mich nicht mit Maske in die Bank getraut. *😷


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist bisher die dümmste Frage der Woche, Larry Laffer. Aber die Woche ist noch lang  .


Guter Vorschlag als Anregung für einen Pokal (oder Kack-Haufen).
Tatsächlich würde mir da, gerade im Moment, auch noch eine Kategorie einfallen in der man den auch noch vergeben könnte ...


----------



## Heinileini (1 September 2021)

MP47 schrieb:


> Apropos Aliasname HeiniLeini:
> Bist du irgendwie mit Eino Leino* verwandt? 😉


Nein, nie gehört. Bin auch nicht mit Heino verwandt - soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 September 2021)

Dänemark hat mit "nur" 73,5% vollständig geimpfter Bevölkerung alle Maßnahmen aufgehoben. Das Volk ist verdientermaßen in Feierlaune. Ich wünsche den Dänen dass es dabei bleibt!

Wir in Deutschland halten aufgrund einzigartiger Verblödung noch etwas durch.


----------



## Frohnius (10 September 2021)

naja so kurz vor der wahl wird das bei uns auch alles gelockert


----------



## Captain Future (11 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wir in Deutschland halten aufgrund einzigartiger Verblödung noch etwas durch.


Ja das stimmt….


----------



## Ralle (13 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dänemark hat mit "nur" 73,5% vollständig geimpfter Bevölkerung alle Maßnahmen aufgehoben. Das Volk ist verdientermaßen in Feierlaune. Ich wünsche den Dänen dass es dabei bleibt!
> 
> Wir in Deutschland halten aufgrund einzigartiger Verblödung noch etwas durch.


Bei Focus Online stehen 83% zu Buche!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei Focus Online stehen 83% zu Buche!


83% von was? Wahrscheinlich ist damit der Anteil der vollständig geimpften dänischen Bevölkerung ab 12 Jahren gemeint. Typisch Journalisten!


----------



## Mirko123 (13 September 2021)

... ja in den Fernseh- Nachrichten war von 83% aller über 12 jährigen die Rede. Dann haut das schon hin.

Vielleicht sagen ja die Dänen - jeder hatte jetzt die Chance sich impfen zu lassen. Wenn von den Intensivpatienten dann 10% Impfdurchbrecher (vorwiegend Personen aus den Risikogruppen) sind, aber 90% der Intensivpatienten sich gegen eine Impfung entschieden haben - warum soll man wegen denen nun das Land lahm legen?
Wird interessant, wenn es mal zu einer Triage kommen sollte (sagt man dann den Impfverweigerer, selber schuld?). Das wünscht man dann keinen.


----------



## Frohnius (13 September 2021)

alleine die tatsache: ab kinder über 12 jahren .... 
für das impfen von kindern fallen den wissenschaftlern bisher nur worte wie "dumm" und "verantwortungslos" ein ....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> alleine die tatsache: ab kinder über 12 jahren ....
> für das impfen von kindern fallen den wissenschaftlern bisher nur worte wie "dumm" und "verantwortungslos" ein ....


Das ist schlicht falsch.

Sowohl die Stiko als auch die meisten Kinderärzte beführworten das Impfen.





__





						RKI  -  Impfen - Impfung bei Kindern und Jugendlichen (Stand: 17.11.2022)
					






					www.rki.de
				








__





						Impfen » Kinderaerzte-im-Netz
					

Informationen zum Thema Impfen und Impfungen für Kinder und Jugendliche sowie die aktuellen Impfempfehlungen der Ständigen Impfkommission (STIKO) am Robert Koch-Instiut (RKI) von 0 bis 18 Jahren.




					www.kinderaerzte-im-netz.de


----------



## Frohnius (13 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.
> 
> Sowohl die Stiko als auch die meisten Kinderärzte beführworten das Impfen.


stiko ja ... 
kinderärzte nein ...

der kinder-impf-blödsinn is nur weil das spähnchen wohl zu viel impfstoff bestellt hat ...

das risiko dass kinder folgenschwer an covid erkranken is nahezu null ... 
das risiko einer unerforschten impfung ist zumindest vorhanden und auf jeden fall größer ...
und die impfung schützt ja nicht vor infektion und übertragung ...
also sinnfrei .. und zwar völlig ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> der kinder-impf-blödsinn is nur weil das spähnchen wohl zu viel impfstoff bestellt hat ...


Verschwörungstheorie ...  


Frohnius schrieb:


> das risiko dass kinder folgenschwer an covid erkranken is nahezu null ...
> das risiko einer unerforschten impfung ist zumindest vorhanden und auf jeden fall größer ...


"auf jeden fall größer" Quelle?
In beiden Fällen sind die Zahlen wohl sehr klein, wahrscheinlich so klein, dass sie nicht für statistische Aussagen taugen.



Frohnius schrieb:


> und die impfung schützt ja nicht vor infektion und übertragung ...
> also sinnfrei .. und zwar völlig ...











						Neue RKI-Zahlen: 94 Prozent der Intensiv-Patienten ungeimpft
					

94 Prozent der Covid-Patienten auf Intensivstation sind ungeimpft - das geht aus einem neuen Bericht des RKI hervor.




					www.zdf.de
				




Kann jeder selber entscheiden, ob das Impfen "völlig sinnfrei" ist – oder manche Aussagen dazu.

Es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Geimpfte viel weniger stark erkranken und auch auch viel weniger Viren verbreiten.





__





						RKI  -  Navigation - Können Personen, die vollständig geimpft sind, das Virus weiterhin übertragen?
					






					www.rki.de


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2021)

Ich muss einfach noch mal einen link posten. Es ist natürlich ein krasses Beispiel für das, was das Virus aus einem sehr gesunden Menschen machen kann. Ich weiß nicht, was es da noch zu diskutieren gibt.

Ungeimpft in die 4. Corona-Welle?


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> stiko ja ...
> kinderärzte nein ...
> 
> der kinder-impf-blödsinn is nur weil das spähnchen wohl zu viel impfstoff bestellt hat ...
> ...


Moin Frohnius,

Du stellst viele Behauptungen in den Raum. Kannst Du die auch belegen, so daß wir uns selbst ein Bild über die von Dir angeführten Zahlen machen können?


----------



## Captain Future (14 September 2021)

Das die Pharmaindustrie blockiert oder manipuliert um für ihre Medikamente
die Monopolstellung zu behalten das sollte doch vielen klar sein.
Auch Kinder bedeutet neue Kundschaft.

Ist zwar nicht COVID aber Interessant der Doku-Film "Das Fieber"
Ein Malaria Medikament war ja auch schon bei COVID 2020 im Gespräch und ist
nicht weiter verfolgt worden.... 

Der Wirkstoff Artemisinin hat in Untersuchungen seine Wirksamkeit gegen SARS gezeigt
einem dem Corona-Virus verwandten Virus.

Wie gesagt ist mal ein Blick hinter die Kulissen......


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Kannst Du die auch belegen, so daß wir uns selbst ein Bild über die von Dir angeführten Zahlen machen können?



Nur 1 von 1,7 Millionen Kindern ist in 18 Monaten an Covid-19 gestorben, während 1 von 9 Kindern in der klinischen Studie eine schwere Nebenwirkung auf den Covid-19-Impfstoff erlitt.
https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/08/1...fered-serious-adverse-reaction-covid-vaccine/

Wissen ist eine Holschuld - kommt endlich in die Gänge !!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nur 1 von 1,7 Millionen Kindern ist in 18 Monaten an Covid-19 gestorben, während 1 von 9 Kindern in der klinischen Studie eine schwere Nebenwirkung auf den Covid-19-Impfstoff erlitt.
> https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/08/1...fered-serious-adverse-reaction-covid-vaccine/
> 
> Wissen ist eine Holschuld - kommt endlich in die Gänge !!!











						About us
					

The Exposé was set up due to a lack of alternatives to the lying mainstream media, and a lack of alternatives which report only the facts. Other alternative media sites are happy to publish article…




					theexpose.uk
				




Sie schreiben, sie seien der Gegenpol zur Mainstrem-Lügenpresse – also klasssiche Querdenkerkacke.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nur 1 von 1,7 Millionen Kindern ist in 18 Monaten an Covid-19 gestorben, während 1 von 9 Kindern in der klinischen Studie eine schwere Nebenwirkung auf den Covid-19-Impfstoff erlitt.
> https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/08/1...fered-serious-adverse-reaction-covid-vaccine/
> 
> Wissen ist eine Holschuld - kommt endlich in die Gänge !!!


Ich möchte ja nur wissen, wo _Ihr_ Eure Informationen her bekommt. Ich frage höflich und werde gleich angeraunzt... bitte auch höflich bleiben!

Zum Beispiel vom Deutschlandfunk:


> Zwar entwickelt die Mehrzahl der Kinder bei Covid-19 nur milde oder gar keine Symptome. Doch es gibt Hinweise, dass auch Kinder lange mit den Spätfolgen zu kämpfen haben. Eine italienische Studie hat bei einem Drittel der Kinder nach einer SARS-CoV-2-Infektion Long Covid beobachtet. Eine repräsentative Studie des britischen Office of National Statistics zeigt niedrigere Häufigkeiten für Long Covid von zwischen 10 und 13 Prozent. Hinzu kommt in sehr seltenen Fällen das sogenannte PIMS-Syndrom – eine Entzündungserkrankung verschiedener Organe.


Wir sprechen ja nicht sofort von tödlich bei Kindern, das war früh klar, daß sie weniger gefährdet sind für den schweren Krankheitsverlauf.
Aber muß ich mein Kind dem Risiko von Langzeitfolgen aussetzen?
Schwere Nebenwirkungen werden in dem Artikel beschrieben als "unable to perform daily activities". Wenn ich eine Grippeimpfung bekomme, bin ich auch zwei Tage nicht fähig, meinen täglichen Aktivitäten nachzukommen. Ist die Impfung deshalb so schädlich, daß ich sie ablehnen muß?
Und Nebenwirkungen wie Herzmuskelentzündungen heilen gut ab.

Ich bin auch noch nicht auf dem Stand, daß ich definitiv weiß, ob ich schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mein Kind impfen lassen würde. Aber die Impfung rundweg abzulehnen halte ich für falsch!


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

> Ist die Impfung deshalb so schädlich, daß ich sie ablehnen muß?



Ja!

Es empfiehlt sich zuerst Begrifflichlichkeiten zu überprüfen.
Es wird immer von Pieks, Stich oder Impfung gesprochen.

Das ist falsch - eine experimentelle Gentherapie mit einstweiliger Zulassung hat nichts, aber rein gar nichts damit zu tun!
Es kam in der Vergangenheit nie zu einer Zulassung - die Nebenwirkungen waren zu enorm!
Seid nicht so naiv zu glauben Geld würde seriöse Zulassungsprozesse beschleunigen, mit Geld wird nur Vertuscht.




> Ich möchte ja nur wissen, wo _Ihr_ Eure Informationen her bekommt. Ich frage höflich und werde gleich angeraunzt... bitte auch höflich bleiben!


Nun es gibt Telegram Kanäle...
Es ist so, die Angst welche bewusst und absichtlich von den Regierungen geschürt wurde, trübt ALLE Informationskanäle.
Es braucht Achtsamkeit, sonst hängst du von der anderen Seite im Schlamassel fest!
Beginne wertfrei Recherche zu betreiben, hinterfrage Alles!
KenFM sei einmal genannt, gerne ältere Beiträge, denn es wurde schon vor vielen Monaten alles gesagt!

Ich habe das letzte Jahr immer wieder Schulbehörden angeschrieben diese unerträglichen Maßnahmen bei Kindern zu hinterfragen.
Mit Studien begründet, schön aufbereitet.
Nichts, immer der selbe Nonsens der politischen Pandemie Begründungen - sie können noch nicht verstehen!

Ist hier schon Zeit dafür?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun es gibt Telegram Kanäle...





kafiphai schrieb:


> KenFM sei einmal genannt, gerne ältere Beiträge, denn es wurde schon vor vielen Monaten alles gesagt!


Ist das jetzt dein Ernst oder soll das zum schmunzeln anregen?


----------



## Frohnius (14 September 2021)

Naja... Ich fand den Beitrag sehr sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> eine experimentelle Gentherapie


🤦‍♂️

ohne Worte... bitte erst einmal über die Wirkweise von Vektor- und mRNA-Impfstoffen informieren und danach Begrifflichkeiten definieren...

Ja. Es gab noch keinen mRNA-Impfstoff.
Nein. Es ist keine Gentherapie! Diese würde nämlich dauerhaft DNA verändern.

Was ist ein Virus? Ein Virus ist eine tote Hülle, die RNA (manchmal auch DNA) in eine Zelle einschleusen, um ihre Proteinhülle zu reproduzieren, so lange bis die Zelle stirbt.
Was ist ein Vektorimpfstoff? Es ist ein Virus, in dem die RNA ausgetauscht wurde, um Proteine herzustellen, die der Virenoberfläche ähnelt, gegen die der Körper Antikörper bilden soll.
Was ist ein mRNA-Impfstoff? Es ist eine in Lipide eingehüllte RNA, die in Zellen eingeschleust wird, um Proteine herzustellen, die der Virenoberfläche ähneln, gegen die der Körper Antikörper bilden soll.


Ja, mRNA-Impfstoff wurde entwickelt, um Gentherapie zu betreiben, damit der Körper dauerhaft sein eigenes Medikament gegen z.B. Krebs herstellt.
Ist deshalb die Impfung eine Gentherapie? Nein, weil unsere DNA nicht umgeschrieben wird.

Bitte erst einmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen. Wenn der Biologie-Unterricht zu lange her ist, gibt es hierzu auch super Lektüre - auch in Papierbibliotheken, die lange vor Corona angelegt wurden!


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst oder soll das zum schmunzeln anregen?


Das ist mein Ernst!

Ich habe Wissen über beide Seiten der Erzählung - wie ist das bei Euch?
Trennt ihr zwischen gutem und bösem Wissen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Das ist mein Ernst!
> 
> Ich habe Wissen über beide Seiten der Erzählung - wie ist das bei Euch?
> Trennt ihr zwischen gutem und bösem Wissen?


Tut mir leid aber wenn Telegram und Ken Jebsen die Quellen sind, dann möchte ich da nichts mehr zu sagen.
Auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht.

Nichts für Ungut


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

> Nein. Es ist keine Gentherapie! Diese würde nämlich dauerhaft DNA verändern.


Einfach mal nach "Reverse Transkription" suchen...

Und was ist mit den DNA Impfstoffen wie Astra Zeneca?


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht.


Ich schon - hab nämlich eine Niveau Regulierung!
Alles Gut!



> Es ist eine in Lipide eingehüllte RNA,


Was wird denn als Lipid verwendet?
Lohnt sich hier mal zu recherchieren...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Ja. Es gab noch keinen mRNA-Impfstoff.
> Nein. Es ist keine Gentherapie! Diese würde nämlich dauerhaft DNA verändern.


Eben. Da wird schon Jahrzehnte geforscht. Und jetzt der Durchbruch.

Aber das sind Fakten – damit kommen wir hier nicht weiter. 





__





						Ist die Technologie hinter den mRNA-Impfstoffen neu?
					

Was ist eine mRNA? Wie funktionieren mRNA-Impfstoffe? Ist die mRNA-Technologie neu? Antworten finden Sie hier.




					naturwissenschaften.ch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Trennt ihr zwischen gutem und bösem Wissen?


Nein. Aber ich trenne zwischen Meinung und Wissen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich trenne zwischen Meinung und Wissen.


Genau,
leider ist es mittlerweile salonfähig geworden, seine persönliche Meinung
als fundiertes Wissen zu verkaufen bzw. dies zu versuchen.

Ich spreche damit niemand hier direkt an. Ich denke diese Persönlichkeiten sind weitestgehend bekannt.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Einfach mal nach "Reverse Transkription" suchen...
> 
> Und was ist mit den DNA Impfstoffen wie Astra Zeneca?


Es liegen aber keine Beweise vor, daß da jetzt RNA verspritzt wird, die wie ein HIV in die DNA eingebaut wird... Also: Hypothese.

AstraZeneca ist ein klassischer Vektorimpfstoff - also althergebrachte Technologie, genau das, was Ihr wollt... Der Wirkstoff beruht auf der abgeschwächten Version eines Erkältungsvirus von Schimpansen.


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich spreche damit niemand hier direkt an. Ich denke diese Persönlichkeiten sind weitestgehend bekannt.


Ich hoffe da ist nicht unser geliebter Bundeskanzler damit gemeint.
*„Der dritte Stich sollte keine Ermessensentscheidung sein, erst dieser bietet eine langfristige Wirkung“*

Oh, und beim Stich unterschrieben werden muss:
*„Die Anwendung von Covid19 Impfstoffen als dritte Dosis ist derzeit nicht zugelassen, die Datenlage ist noch begrenzt und über Art und Häufigkeit von Nebenwirkungen ist wenig bekannt“*


Ja, ja ist so eine Sache mit Meinungen - vorallem der Politiker.
Viel Glück!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da ist nicht unser geliebter Bundeskanzler damit gemeint.


Wir haben eine Bundeskanzlerin

Aus welchem Land kommst du denn? Ich gehe mal von Österreich aus.

PS:
Und nein, euren Kanzler habe ich natürlich nicht gemeint sondern eher die von dir genannten Quellen.


----------



## kafiphai (14 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> AstraZeneca ist ein klassischer Vektorimpfstoff - also althergebrachte Technologie


Phu, nichts althergebrachtes. Bei Dengue Fieber mit verheerenden Nebenwirkungen eingesetzt und abgebrochen...

Vektoren werden häufig für die Medikamentenherstellung hergenommen.
Kannste unter „rekombinannt“ am Beipackzettel erkennen.
Dies beinhaltet nur einen Teil des Produktionsverfahren, abschliessend werden diese Teile mit Genscheren wieder entfernt. Das meiste zumindest.

Hinweis: mach dich schlau was der SV40 Virus(Schimpansen) so alles im Polio Impfstoff, welcher in Afrika verimpft wurde verursachte...


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Phu, nichts althergebrachtes. Bei Dengue Fieber mit verheerenden Nebenwirkungen eingesetzt und abgebrochen...
> 
> Vektoren werden häufig für die Medikamentenherstellung hergenommen.
> Kannste unter „rekombinannt“ am Beipackzettel erkennen.
> ...


Da hier jetzt mit Halbwahrheiten, Behauptungen und vor allem ganz viel Halb-Wissen um sich geschmissen wird, ziehe ich mich zurück.
Muß leider Geld verdienen und kann hier keinen Biotechnologie-Unterricht geben...

Erstmal das Halbwissen ordnen, dann können wir weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2021)

Im übrigen, bringt jeder Virus seine Erbinformationen in die Zelle und ab und zu wird das sogar in unsere Erbinformation eingebaut. Das ist manchmal gut, manchmla schlecht, manchmal hat es keine Auswirkungen. Aber genau so macht das die Natur seit Milliarden Jahren, ist ein Teil der Evolution. Es wäre durchaus möglich, dass auch über den Impfstoff etwas passiert, aber garantiert nicht massenhaft. Wenn man sich dagegen die Auswirkungen einer schweren Erkrankung ansieht, zieh ich persönlich den Impfstoff vor. 

@kafiphai 

Sind dir die Auswirkungen von Long Covid klar? Ich hab jemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der fängt nach 9 Monaten so langsam wieder an und versucht ein wenig zu arbeiten, das ist grausam mit anzusehen, was die Krankheit ihm angetan hat. Im Gegensatz dazu kenne ich persönlich keine schweren Impfopfer. Das heißt nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt, Impfunfälle gibt es bei allen Arten von Impfungen und wen es trifft, den kann ich verstehen, wenn er Impfungen zukünftig Sch.... findet. Aber nachgewiesener Maßen ist der Nutzen sehr viel größer als ein möglicher Nachteil.

Ich kann verstehen dass du Angst hast, aber laß dich doch nicht irre machen. Ich hab selbst auch Impfskeptiker in der Familie, das ist eben so. Schade ist, dass so immer mehr Mutationen enstehen können, bis es zu massiven Impfdurchbrüchen kommt, dann geht alles wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2021)

> Nur 1 von 1,7 Millionen Kindern ist in 18 Monaten an Covid-19 gestorben


Da sagt das RKI aber etwas anderes:



			https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Projekte_RKI/COVID-19_Todesfaelle.xlsx?__blob=publicationFile
		


Da sind 11 Wochen gelistet mit einer Todeszahl zwischen 1 und 3 im Alter  bis 9 Jahren.

Und zu den schweren Nebenwirkungen bei den Jugendlichen sagt das RKI:


> Die sehr seltenen, bevorzugt bei jungen männlichen Geimpften im Zusammenhang mit der Impfung beobachteten Herzmuskelentzündungen müssen als Impfnebenwirkungen gewertet werden. In der Mehrzahl der Fälle wurden die Patienten mit diesen Herzmuskelentzündungen hospitalisiert, hatten jedoch unter der entsprechenden medizinischen Versorgung einen unkomplizierten Verlauf.







__





						RKI  -  Empfehlungen der STIKO - Mitteilung der STIKO zur Aktualisierung der COVID-19-Impfempfehlung für Kinder und Jugendliche (16.8.2021)
					

Die STIKO aktualisiert ihre COVID-19-Impfempfehlung und spricht nunmehr eine Impfempfehlung für alle 12- bis 17-Jährigen aus – Beschlussentwurf ist soeben in das vorgeschriebene Stellungnahmeverfahren gegangen




					www.rki.de
				




Und sehr selten ist sicherlich nicht 1 von 9.

Und ich vertraue da dem RKI mehr als den alternativen Fakten einer ominösen englischen Seite.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2021)

> Ja. Es gab noch keinen mRNA-Impfstoff.



Stimmt nicht. Das gab's mindestens schon vor zweieinhalb Jahren gegen Ebola: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/29281112/


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Das gab's mindestens schon vor zweieinhalb Jahren gegen Ebola: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/292811


Wow wusste ich nicht dass man Meerschweinchen gegen Ebola impfen kann    .. immerhin Grund zur Hoffnung, man hat die Technologie also  nicht völlig ungetestet aufs Volk losgelassen.


----------



## Frohnius (14 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Und ich vertraue da dem RKI mehr als den alternativen Fakten einer ominösen englischen Seite.


das sind aber genau die, die immer wieder in der ard zitiert werden ... 
inzidenz is quatsch ... getestet werden nur ungeimpfte ... wo sind die zahlen über impfschäden ... keine veröffentlichungen über die tatsächliche wirksamkeit der impfung - nur - muss nach unten korrigiert werden ....todeszahlen gefälscht - nachträglich nachgetragen ... intensivbelegung gefälscht ... 

im ernst ?
glaube keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast .. heisst es immer so schön  😉 

mir ist völlig unerklärlich woher das vertrauen in unsere regierung und ihren helfers-helfer herkommt ...
von glyphosat über pkw-maut oder wirecard bis abgasskandal gab es doch im letzten jahr genug stoff um zu erkennen was los ist ....


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2021)

> mir ist völlig unerklärlich woher das vertrauen in unsere regierung und ihren helfers-helfer herkommt ...


An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort auswandern. Das RKI hat aber erst mal nichts mit der Regierung zu tun, die sind unabhängig.



> von glyphosat über pkw-maut oder wirecard bis abgasskandal gab es doch im letzten jahr genug stoff um zu erkennen was los ist ....


Dass hier viel schief läuft und besser gemacht werden kann weiß ich, aber durch die Pandemie sind wir trotz allem gut gekommen. In Spanien haben wir übrigens eine Impfquote von knapp 75 Prozent. Warum wohl ist dort die Bereitschaft, sich impfen zu lassen, höher? Kann das vielleicht damit zusammen hängen, dass es dort wegen der im Vergleich zu Deutschland schlechteren Corona-Politik zu mehr Corona-Todesfällen kam?


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wo sind die zahlen über impfschäden ... keine veröffentlichungen über die tatsächliche wirksamkeit der impfung - nur - muss nach unten korrigiert werden ....todeszahlen gefälscht - nachträglich nachgetragen ... intensivbelegung gefälscht ...


ich kenne Leute mit Impf-Nebenwirkungen in den ersten zwei Tagen danach: Schmerzen an der Einstichstelle, Müdigkeit (Moderna), Kopfweh (Biontech). 
No pain no gain..

Bisher kenne ich keine Leute mit langfristigen Impfschäden.

Drei ungeimpfte Infizierte mit leichtem Verlauf (<2 Wochen im Bett, einer schmeckt heute noch nix).

Und von einem Kumpel der Bruder ist ungeimpft am Virus verreckt im Alter von 53 Jahren.

Einen Impfdurchbruch (Astra) mit einer Woche im Bett und kaputtem Geschmackssinn.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen aus dem Umfeld?


----------



## Frohnius (14 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort auswandern. Das RKI hat aber erst mal nichts mit der Regierung zu tun, die sind unabhängig.


auswandern ? warum ? hierbleiben und gegen diese politiker arbeiten ... ich lauf doch nicht davon .... 








> Dass hier viel schief läuft und besser gemacht werden kann weiß ich, aber durch die Pandemie sind wir trotz allem gut gekommen. In Spanien haben wir übrigens eine Impfquote von knapp 75 Prozent. Warum wohl ist dort die Bereitschaft, sich impfen zu lassen, höher? Kann das vielleicht damit zusammen hängen, dass es dort wegen der im Vergleich zu Deutschland schlechteren Corona-Politik zu mehr Corona-Todesfällen kam?



dass die impferei gerade den risikogruppen geholfen hat, ist wohl unstrittig .. von daher waren meiner meinung nach auch die beschränkungen richtig und wirkungsvoll .... 
aber jetzt, wo in den nächsten wochen der letzte begriffen haben wird, dass die impfung bei weitem wirkungsloser ist als angenommen .... 
jetzt einfach blind und dumm weiter impfen und am besten noch die kinder ... jetzt scheint das ganze nur noch komerzielle hintergründe zu haben ...

^ wirklich mal das video bis zum ende ansehen, das ich oben verlinkt habe ...


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2021)

> aber jetzt, wo in den nächsten wochen der letzte begriffen haben wird, dass die impfung bei weitem wirkungsloser ist als angenommen ....



Und deshalb sind die meisten, die gerade auf auf Intensiv liegen, die Ungeimpften?

Ich muss irgendwie immer an Darwin denken.


----------



## kafiphai (15 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Und deshalb sind die meisten, die gerade auf auf Intensiv liegen, die Ungeimpften?



Bundespressekinferenz - Deffner auf die Frage ob geimpfte auch getestet werden : „Ich kann diese Frage nicht konkret beantworten. Aber ich gehe sehr fest davon aus, dass *Geimpfte auf Intensivstationen nicht mehr getestet werden*.“


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Bundespressekinferenz - Deffner auf die Frage ..


Ich dachte, ich hätte jede Bundespressekonferenz zu Corona verfolgt, aber der Name "Deffner" sagt mir gar nichts. Wer ist Deffner?


----------



## ChristophD (15 September 2021)

Regierungspressekonferenz vom 13. September 2021
					

Themen: COVID-19-Pandemie, Indopazifik-Leitlinien der Bundesregierung, logistische Versorgung der Fregatte „Bayern“ auf dem Chagos-Archipel, Afghanistan, Reise der Bundeskanzlerin nach Belgrad, Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nationen, Nuklearverhandlungen mit dem Iran, Warnung Japans vor einer...




					www.bundesregierung.de
				



diese meint er
also nicht Bundespressesprecherkonferenz


----------



## Frohnius (15 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Und deshalb sind die meisten, die gerade auf auf Intensiv liegen, die Ungeimpften?
> 
> Ich muss irgendwie immer an Darwin denken.


du hast den beitrag nicht angesehen ... laut science sind 60% davon geimpfte ...


----------



## ChristophD (15 September 2021)

59% und diese waren nicht mehr vollständig geimpft da der Zeitpunkt der Zweitimpfung länger als 5 Monate zurück lag und somit kein voller Impfschutz mehr vorlag.


----------



## Captain Future (15 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du hast den beitrag nicht angesehen ... laut science sind 60% davon geimpfte ...


Von Israel wird hier auch kaum berichtet. Am Anfang ja weil es da noch ins Konzept gepasst hat “Weltmeister beim Impfen“
aber jetzt wo sich immer mehr zeigt das man sich die Impfung da hin stecken kann wo keine Sonne scheint….
Da kommt nichts mehr in den BRD-Medien.

Bald kommt noch als Idee das nur geimpfte Lebensmittel kaufen dürfen.


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Von Israel wird hier auch kaum berichtet. Am Anfang ja weil es da noch ins Konzept gepasst hat “Weltmeister beim Impfen“
> aber jetzt wo sich immer mehr zeigt das man sich die Impfung da hin stecken kann wo keine Sonne scheint….
> Da kommt nichts mehr in den BRD-Medien.


Hier kannst du nachlesen: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/sw/Israel?s=&p=1&n=1&nid=126847
Als Verschwörungstheoretiker wird man die Informatinen mit großer Sicherheit völlig anders verarbeiten, als ein "Unwissender"!
Ich habe die Impfung nie so verstanden, dass sie unbedingt und zu 100% schützt, das hat auch nie jemand behauptet meine ich.
Sie schützt definitiv vor schweren Verläufen und auch ziemlich gut vor dem Tod. Ich wollte mal viele der Kritiker gegen die Impfung sehen, wenn bei uns gar nicht geimpft würde, da würden sicher viele von denen die Regierung schwer verurteilen, weil alle Welt impft und wir nicht. Man kann es leider nicht allen Recht machen, so ist das immer. Man kann nur versuchen, alle zu überzeugen, denn je mehr Ansteckungen, je länger die Infektösität, je höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit weiterer Mutationen.

Was ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Geimpfte nicht mehr testen müssen, zumindest, bevor sie große Events besuchen, reisen etc. Immerhin kann auch ein geimpfter andere Menschen anstecken, auch wenn der Zeitraum kürzer ist. Ich halte das für einen Fehler, der wohl eher monetäre Gründe hat und den Leuten das Gefühl nehmen soll, ihre Grundrechte und Freiheiten würden beschnitten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum geimpft nicht mehr testen müssen


Ich vermute mal um jetzt noch Anreize für Ungeimpfte zu schaffen.


----------



## ChristophD (15 September 2021)

eher weil die bestehende 2G Regelung dann nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten werden könnte und zu "genesen oder getestet" degradiert werden würde.
Und damit ergibt sich dann wieder das Problem mit dem Test-Angeboten und deren Kosten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> .. Was ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Geimpfte nicht mehr testen müssen ..





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal um jetzt noch Anreize für Ungeimpfte zu schaffen.



Das lässt man das Volk glauben. Tatsächlich aber geht es um eine kontrollierte Durchseuchung! Schließlich wird in Deutschland für jede Gesinnungsgruppe etwas getan, was in dem Fall auch absolut notwendig ist. Die Experten sind ja nicht blöd, so wie einige hier mutmaßen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du hast den beitrag nicht angesehen ... laut science sind 60% davon geimpfte ...


Helft mal bitte einen alten Mann  !
Welcher Beitrag ist gemeint?


----------



## ChristophD (15 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Helft mal bitte einen alten Mann  !
> Welcher Beitrag ist gemeint?


er meint das Game-Changer video aus Beitrag #205


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal um jetzt noch Anreize für Ungeimpfte zu schaffen.



Wenn ich als geimpfter den gleichen Testkram durchlaufen muss dann kann ich das mit dem Impfen doch gleich lassen. Genau so ist es. Die Testpflicht wird aber kommen sobald die meisten geimpft sind bzw. die Anzahl der geimpften nicht mehr wächst. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht vor dem Wahltag


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall nicht vor dem Wahltag


Das auf keinen Fall. Das ist klar.


----------



## s_kraut (15 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Von Israel wird hier auch kaum berichtet. Am Anfang ja weil es da noch ins Konzept gepasst hat “Weltmeister beim Impfen“
> aber jetzt wo sich immer mehr zeigt das man sich die Impfung da hin stecken kann wo keine Sonne scheint….
> Da kommt nichts mehr in den BRD-Medien.
> 
> Bald kommt noch als Idee das nur geimpfte Lebensmittel kaufen dürfen.


Warum?

Frag mal Google: Corona Israel.
Folgende Antwort ist zu erwarten:



	

		
			
		

		
	
 --> 0,0062 Tote pro Fall. bzw. 8,22e-4 Tote je Einwohner.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 -->0,023 Tote pro Fall. bzw. 0,011 Tote je Einwohner.

Insofern sind unsere  beschnittenen Freunde mit ihrer hohen Impfquote im Vergleich zu uns ganz gut unterwegs.
_Edit: mit einer Faktor 4 reduzierten Sterblichkeit gegenüber dem Weltdurchschnitt und einer Faktor 10 reduzierten Infektionsrate bzw. über 90% Schutz gegen symptomatische Erkrankung wie es im Biontech-Manual so nett heißt._

Jetzt kann man noch einwenden hey die haben ja gar keine höhere Impfquote (aktuell nur rund Israel 61% und wir sogar 62%)




Wenn man was von Integralrechnung versteht, dann sieht man schnell, dass der *FRÜHE *Impfschutz in Israel wohl geholfen hat.

Aber glaubts was ihr wollt - viel Glück weiterhin!


----------



## kafiphai (15 September 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> eher weil die bestehende 2G Regelung dann nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten werden könnte und zu "genesen oder getestet" degradiert werden würde.


Wenn du in Österreich eine Infektion durchgemacht hast und Antikörper in höchster Anzahl beim Arzt bestätigt bekommst, dann erhält man nicht automatisch den Status“genesen“.
Nur wenn zuvor ein PCR Test einer offiziellen Stelle vorliegt erlangst du, natürlich zeitlich begrenzt, den Status genesen.

Der Kaiser ist nackt!


----------



## Captain Future (15 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> - viel Glück weiterhin!


Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Geimpfte nicht mehr testen müssen, zumindest, bevor sie große Events besuchen, reisen etc. Immerhin kann auch ein geimpfter andere Menschen anstecken, auch wenn der Zeitraum kürzer ist. Ich halte das für einen Fehler, der wohl eher monetäre Gründe hat und den Leuten das Gefühl nehmen soll, ihre Grundrechte und Freiheiten würden beschnitten.


Die Gedanken macht man sich wirklich.

War letzte woche bei einem Termin, da wurde ich gestestet (war Bedingung). Impfstatus spielte keine Rolle.

Dann kenne ich eine Gruppe Oberstufenschüler, die lassen sich trotz Impfung testen – weil sie Mitschüler bestmöglich schützen wollen, deren Eltern die Zustimmung zur Impfung für Ü16 verweigern – Sorgeberechtigte, die zur Sorge berechtigen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Von Israel wird hier auch kaum berichtet. Am Anfang ja weil es da noch ins Konzept gepasst hat “Weltmeister beim Impfen“
> aber jetzt wo sich immer mehr zeigt das man sich die Impfung da hin stecken kann wo keine Sonne scheint….
> Da kommt nichts mehr in den BRD-Medien.


Auch hier muss man sich fragen, 60% von was? Ist es nicht ganz einfach die logische Konsequenz einer hohen Impfquote, dass auch der Anteil der geimpften Patienten auf Intensivstationen zunimmt? So gesehen, sind 60% relativ wenig!

Die irreführende Statistik der geimpften Krankenhauspatienten


----------



## Captain Future (15 September 2021)




----------



## s_kraut (16 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auch hier muss man sich fragen, 60% von was? Ist es nicht ganz einfach die logische Konsequenz einer hohen Impfquote, dass auch der Anteil der geimpften Patienten auf Intensivstationen zunimmt? So gesehen, sind 60% relativ wenig!
> 
> Die irreführende Statistik der geimpften Krankenhauspatienten



Das sind unsere "aktuellen" Krankenhausstatistiken:



Demnach haben gepimpte Erwachsene eine deutlich bessere Chance nicht ins Krankenhaus zu müssen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2021)

So ähnlich liest es sich hier auch.


----------



## kafiphai (18 September 2021)

Hospitalisierungsrate: Corona-Indikator beruht auf falschen Zahlen - WELT
					

Die Zahl der Patienten in Krankenhäusern gilt seit Kurzem als wichtigster Gradmesser für politische Entscheidungen in der Coronapolitik. Doch das verantwortliche Robert-Koch-Institut und die Kliniken haben aneinander vorbeigeredet, was die Meldungen angeht – mit spürbaren Folgen.




					www.welt.de
				




Vorbeigeredet, ja klar...

Was machen wir denn jetzt mit all den schönen Grafiken...
Und all den Meinungen die auf diesen schönen "Fakten" beruhen...

Es müssen noch viele "Fakten" hinterfragt werden!

Und in der Zwischenzeit:wählt weise, was ihr euch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, verabreichen lässt!


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hospitalisierungsrate: Corona-Indikator beruht auf falschen Zahlen - WELT
> 
> 
> Die Zahl der Patienten in Krankenhäusern gilt seit Kurzem als wichtigster Gradmesser für politische Entscheidungen in der Coronapolitik. Doch das verantwortliche Robert-Koch-Institut und die Kliniken haben aneinander vorbeigeredet, was die Meldungen angeht – mit spürbaren Folgen.
> ...


Junge ehrlich was bist du nur für eine armes angstgetriebenes Weichei. Laß dich irgendwo einbuddeln, heul rum und warte darauf, dass alle anderen für dich die Kastanien aus dem Feuer angeln. Mir persönlich gehts du und deine ganzen Kumpel (ich hab gerade einen auf Montage) sowas von auf den Sack!


----------



## Frohnius (18 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Junge ehrlich was bist du nur für eine armes angstgetriebenes Weichei. Laß dich irgendwo einbuddeln, heul rum und warte darauf, dass alle anderen für dich die Kastanien aus dem Feuer angeln. Mir persönlich gehts du und deine ganzen Kumpel (ich hab gerade einen auf Montage) sowas von auf den Sack!



so langsam geraten immer mehr fakten an die öffentlichkeit ...
kastanien aus dem feuer holen ? versteh ich nicht .. du kannst dich doch noch 10x impfen lassen ... 
während nicht-impfer die einschränkungen eben in kauf nehmen ...


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> so langsam geraten immer mehr fakten an die öffentlichkeit ...
> kastanien aus dem feuer holen ? versteh ich nicht .. du kannst dich doch noch 10x impfen lassen ...
> während nicht-impfer die einschränkungen eben in kauf nehmen ...


Du schreibst sowas von Unsinn, das tut wirklich weh.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du schreibst sowas von Unsinn, das tut wirklich weh.


Ich habe den Text du zitierst ehrlich gesagt gar nicht verstanden...vielleicht bestärkt das sogar Deine Aussage, dass es sich um Unsinn handele, der weh tue...


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> so langsam geraten immer mehr fakten an die öffentlichkeit ...


Das ist gut und die Öffentlichkeit hat es verdient, Groß geschrieben zu werden!


Frohnius schrieb:


> kastanien aus dem feuer holen ?


kann man machen, muss man nicht...kann man auch zuschauen, wie sie verbrennen. Schaut vielleicht sogar schön aus. Und Knackst ab und zu.


Frohnius schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht ..


muss man nicht .. 


Frohnius schrieb:


> du kannst dich doch noch 10x impfen lassen ...
> während nicht-impfer die einschränkungen eben in kauf nehmen ...


ich kann diese Worte nicht verstehen. Man kann sich nicht 10x impfen lassen (Stand 2021 09 091).

Deren Nicht-Impfer kenne ich einige. Ich bin auch einer deren.

Aber ich vermute, dass du stattderen die Ungeimpften meinen könntest. Denen gilt mein Beileid. Sie haben viel vor sich.


----------



## kafiphai (19 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute, dass du stattderen die Ungeimpften meinen könntest. Denen gilt mein Beileid. Sie haben viel vor sich.


Dem scheint wohl so, denn um Gesundheit ging es nie!

Eine Frage: warum werden Intensivbetten abgebaut und Maßnahmen an eine Auslastung derer gekoppelt?


----------



## Ralle (19 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Dem scheint wohl so, denn um Gesundheit ging es nie!
> 
> Eine Frage: warum werden Intensivbetten abgebaut und Maßnahmen an eine Auslastung derer gekoppelt?


/Ironie

Nein, natürlich nicht. Da hat sich ein geheimer Zirkel (Bilderberg, Juden, ... , wer auch immer in der Geschichte für so etwas herhalten muß) zusammengesetzt und überlegt: "Wie ordnen wir zu unseren Gunsten die Welt neu. Wir sind zwar schon stinkreich und haben alles, was man so haben kann, aber wir wollen noch mehr und wenn Leute dabei draufgehen, interessiert uns das nicht. Mit 9/11 hat das ja nicht so toll geklappt, der weltweite Vernichtungskrieg bleib aus, die "Neuordnung" was nicht nach unseren Wünschen, versuchen wir es noch einmal." Und dann haben sie in China den Fledermaus-Virus freigesetzt oder zumindest dafür gesorgt. Corona kam. Waren die mit im Boot oder war das der willkommene Zufall. Das ist alles so einfach, das paßt in jedes tumbe Hirn und das Ergebnis haben die vorausgesehen, warum also sind wir da bis jetzt (bis su uns nun aufklärst) nur nicht drauf gekommen?

Ironie/

Schön dass du die Welt erkannt hast, wenn du damit beruhigt bist, dann gönne ich dir das gerne. Ich jedenfalls möchte mit so einer Weltsicht nicht leben und eigne mir die auch nicht an. Dein Leben muß furchtbar sein, so allseits verraten und betrogen. Fehler passieren und diese anzusprechen, das ist auch vollkommen ok und das kann und darf jeder Bürger auch tun. Aber dass eine Regierung immer 100 % alles richtig macht, ist ja wohl auch Wunschdenken. Ich bin nicht unbedingt Spahns bester Kumpel und erster Verteidiger, aber ich wollte diesen Posten auch um nichts in der Welt haben. Da lauert an jeder Ecke der Ansch... und man kann eigentlich nur Fehler machen. Wenn man dann noch solche Leute wie Querdenker, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Sektierer, Aluhüte und sonstige Spinner und auch manchen Nicht-Spinner und was es alles noch so gibt, im Nacken hat, die nur auf Fehler warten (und auch auf richtige Entscheidungen, die sie anzweifeln können) um sie in ihr armes Weltbild einzubauen, brrr.


----------



## kafiphai (19 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> …um sie in ihr armes Weltbild einzubauen, brrr.


Aha, und warum wurden jetzt Betten abgebaut?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Aha, und warum wurden jetzt Betten abgebaut?


Möglicherweise weil sie Kosten verursachen und momentan nicht benötigt werden?


----------



## Ralle (19 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Aha, und warum wurden jetzt Betten abgebaut?


Man Junge, das weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, aber weil ich es nicht weiß und es auch nicht gut finde, bastel ich mir doch nicht sofort eine völlig dämliche, aber schön plausible Aluhut-Theorie zusammen? Wo kommen wir da hin?? Genau, zu den Kollegen, die nur noch rumbrüllen, andernen die Schuld zuweisen, Lügenpresse rufen und alles viel besser wissen. Du hast doch in deinem Städle auch mind. einen Bundestagsabgeordneten. Geh hin, stell ihm deine Frage, mal sehen, ob der was dazu sagen kann. Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit. Sicher ist der auch nicht an allen Enscheidugen unmittelbar beteiligt. Wir haben eine Demokratie, die funktioniert mal besser, mal schlechter, aber wie Churchill schon sagte, sie ist das Beste von dem ganzen Scheiß, den wir haben.

Hier mal das genaue Zitat:







Darüber lohnt es sich wirklich mal nachzudenken!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2021)

FREEDOM-DAY - 30. Oktober, es wird auch langsam Zeit!


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Aha, und warum wurden jetzt Betten abgebaut?


Möglicherweise weil alle geil auf niedrige Krankenkassenbeiträge sind.


----------



## kafiphai (20 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Möglicherweise weil alle geil auf niedrige Krankenkassenbeiträge sind.


Somit bedeutet das, das die Politik(ein Bankkaufmann der Lobyist der Pharma ist) Anreize geschaffen hat, um Krankenanstalten und Ähnliches dazu anzuhalten, Kapazitäten abzubauen(weil ja so teuer) um eine hohe Belegung(Gewinn durch Förderbeiträge der Corona Politik) zu erzielen.

Schön wenn der Deutsche zumindest eine Bratwurst zur Gentherapie(ja, so hieß das bis vor kurzem) bekommt!
Da bekommt das Gesetz zum Verbot von Anfütterung in der Politik plastischen Charakter….


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Möglicherweise weil alle geil auf niedrige Krankenkassenbeiträge sind.


Die werden kräftig steigen….. Baerbock und Co wollen doch die Gehälter vom Pflegepersonal kräftig anheben
und noch so einige andere Sachen …

Weiß einer was eine ausgebildete Pflegekraft verdient….. Also nicht die ungelernten auf 450€ Basis oder so..


----------



## JSEngineering (20 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Weiß einer was eine ausgebildete Pflegekraft verdient….. Also nicht die ungelernten auf 450€ Basis oder so..


https://www.stellenanzeigen.de/gehalt-vergleich/examinierte_pflegefachkraft/

wobei wir bei _dieser_ Arbeit von "bekommen" und nicht "verdienen" sprechen sollten...


----------



## s_kraut (20 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Somit bedeutet das, das die Politik(ein Bankkaufmann der Lobyist der Pharma ist) Anreize geschaffen hat, um Krankenanstalten und Ähnliches dazu anzuhalten, Kapazitäten abzubauen(weil ja so teuer) um eine hohe Belegung(Gewinn durch Förderbeiträge der Corona Politik) zu erzielen.


Ne ich glaub dass der Kapazitätsabbau nicht mit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie begonnen hat sondern in den 2000ern.


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> https://www.stellenanzeigen.de/gehalt-vergleich/examinierte_pflegefachkraft/
> 
> wobei wir bei _dieser_ Arbeit von "bekommen" und nicht "verdienen" sprechen sollten...


Na das hätte ich mir schlechter vorgestellt…..
Unsere Monteure haben auch 19€-21€ die Stunde …. Bei ca. 170 Stunden im Monat sind das 3.230€ - 3.400€ und der Job ist bestimmt 
auch nicht viel einfacher (körperlich).

Junge Ing. bzw. Bachelor liegen auch bei 4200€ - 4500€ am Anfang die ersten Jahre also…. Wo soll das hin?


----------



## kafiphai (20 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub dass der Kapazitätsabbau nicht mit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie begonnen hat sondern in den 2000ern.


Bettenkapazität 20.8.2020: 30.662
Bettenkapazität 20.8.2021: 25.253
Bettenabbau seit einem Jahr: 5.409

Analyse der DIVI-Tagesreports, Datenstand 20.8.2021


----------



## MFreiberger (20 September 2021)

Moin,

also, das ist doch ganz normal, das aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten die Anzahl der Intensivbetten dem Bedarf angepasst werden. Da ja jetzt immer mehr Menschen geimpft sind, gibt es weniger schwere Krankheitsverläufe und es werden weniger Intensivbetten benötigt.
Interessanter wäre es gewesen, wenn sich die Bettenzahl signifikant mit der Verteilung der Gelder letztes Jahr verändert hätte. Das zeigen die Zahlen der DIVI aber nicht. Sicherlich gab es da schwarze Schafe, aber im Moment sieht es doch eher so aus, dass alle bemüht sind, die Auslastung bei 80% zu halten. So, dass man einerseites schnell reagieren kann, aber andererseits nicht zu hohe Kosten entstehen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (20 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Bettenkapazität 20.8.2020: 30.662
> Bettenkapazität 20.8.2021: 25.253
> Bettenabbau seit einem Jahr: 5.409
> 
> ...


Kannst du da mal weiter raus zoomen? Dachte es wären die meisten Betten zwischen 1990 und 2006 abgebaut worden.








						Krankenhäuser
					

Daten zu Krankenhäusern, ärztlichem und nicht-ärztlichem Personal sowie zu Patienten, Diagnosen und Operationen.




					www.destatis.de


----------



## Frohnius (20 September 2021)

tja .. ein hoch auf die privatisierung ...


----------



## kafiphai (20 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal weiter raus zoomen? Dachte es wären die meisten Betten zwischen 1990 und 2006 abgebaut worden.





MFreiberger schrieb:


> also, das ist doch ganz normal, das aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten die Anzahl der Intensivbetten dem Bedarf angepasst werden.



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht!

In der größten Pandemie der Menschheit wird also eine Verknappung herbeigeführt, Tests, Masken und Behandlungen um Milliarden "gratis" per Zwang der Bevölkerung angeboten- und es wird für gut befunden...

*„Der wohl hervorstechendste und auch erschreckendste Aspekt der deutschen Realitätsflucht liegt in der Haltung, mit Tatsachen so umzugehen, als handele es sich um bloße Meinungen.“*
Hannah Arandt
Nach Auschwitz. Essays & Kommentare


----------



## JSEngineering (20 September 2021)

Intensivbetten bereitzuhalten bedeutet Kosten ( Material, Geräte, ausgebildetes Intensiv-Personal, ...).
Das hält man nur so lange wie nötig vor, selbst in Krisenzeiten.
Wenn Covid durch Eiweiß zu heilen wäre, würdest Du trotzdem nur so viele Eier, wie eben notwendig im Kühlschrank aufbewahren und immer wieder gegen frische austauschen. Und wenn es weniger Kranke gibt, würdest Du auch sofort weniger Eier im Kühlschrank haben.
Und schlussendlich würdest Du dafür sorgen, dass Du die Eier lieber essen kannst, als sie immer nur auf Vorrat zu haben und nicht essen zu dürfen, weil sie dann ja als Reserve im Kühlschrank fehlen. Und wie sorgst Du dafür: möglichst den Bedarf zu verringern, indem sich alle impfen lassen.

Vielleicht hilft Die das Bild ja, wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen zu verstehen. Krankenhäuser sind keine Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> .. In der größten Pandemie der Menschheit wird also eine Verknappung herbeigeführt ..



Leute, kauft Klopapier, es kommen beschissene Zeiten  !

Du bist nicht geimpft, oder? Du befürchtest aber, es könnten die Intensivbetten knapp werden? Und im nächsten Satz redest du von Realitätsflucht? Wie krank bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> .. Wenn Covid durch Eiweiß zu heilen wäre, würdest Du trotzdem nur so viele Eier, wie eben notwendig im Kühlschrank aufbewahren ..



Das glaubt du doch wohl selbst nicht  ! Die Eier würden in allen Ecken verfaulen! Hauptsache, man hat ein dutzend mehr als der Nachbar.

PS:
Wir wissen natürlich, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das glaubt du doch wohl selbst nicht  ! Die Eier würden in allen Ecken verfaulen!


Denke ich auch ( Verhaltensmentalität ist ja jetzt bekannt, siehe Toilettenpapier, Hefe, Mehl usw usw. )


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht!


Endlich mal ein Satz von dir, den ich mit 100%-Ack bewerten kann.


----------



## vollmi (21 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Die das Bild ja, wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen zu verstehen. Krankenhäuser sind keine Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen...


Das ist so geil und verständlich geschrieben. Darf ich das kopieren und dem nächsten Nörgler um die Ohren hauen? 😁


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht!
> 
> In der größten Pandemie der Menschheit wird also eine Verknappung herbeigeführt, Tests, Masken und Behandlungen um Milliarden "gratis" per Zwang der Bevölkerung angeboten- und es wird für gut befunden...
> 
> ...


Offensichtlich wird die größte Verknappung durch diejenigen Bevölkerungsanteile verursacht, die die Präventionsmaßnahmen boykottieren (~35%).
Das Zitat um Relitätsflucht ist gut, lies es dir auch mal durch.


----------



## Frohnius (21 September 2021)

hmm ich verstehe die agressive dummheit gegen die nicht-impfer nicht ...

und damit meine ich nicht nur kommentare hier im forum ... 
auch aktuelle erpressungsversuche der regierung ....

fakt ist doch, dass eine impung nicht davor schützt sich zu infizieren .. und auch nicht davor schützt andere zu infizieren ....
^ also NULL unterschied zwischen geimpft und nicht geimpft ...
sie schützt maximal davor zu erkranken  

also der nicht-impfer boykottiert gar nix .. maximal das geschäft mit dem impfstoff ...


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hmm ich verstehe die agressive dummheit gegen die nicht-impfer nicht ...


Dummheit verstehen braucht Geduld.


Frohnius schrieb:


> fakt ist doch, dass eine impung nicht davor schützt sich zu infizieren ..


naja doch..ungefähr >Faktor 90% je nach Impfstoff


Frohnius schrieb:


> und auch nicht davor schützt andere zu infizieren ....


doch schon


Frohnius schrieb:


> ^ also NULL unterschied zwischen geimpft und nicht geimpft ...


nein setzen 6


Frohnius schrieb:


> sie schützt maximal davor zu erkranken
> 
> also der nicht-impfer boykottiert gar nix .. maximal das geschäft mit dem impfstoff ...


Mensch Frohnius, wo bleibt Dein Verstand?

_edit: lass die Diskussion in 10 Jahren weiter führen, wenn wir dazu noch im Stande sind wegen Falschprävention oder Nichtprävention. Im Augenblick bringt es keinen weiter._


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> fakt ist doch, dass eine impung nicht davor schützt sich zu infizieren .. und auch nicht davor schützt andere zu infizieren ....
> ^ also NULL unterschied zwischen geimpft und nicht geimpft ...
> sie schützt maximal davor zu erkranken


Ehrlich, das ist doch Blödsinn – und das wird auch durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht anders.

Wenn Geimpfte infiziert werden

ist die Infektion wesentlich schwächer (daher auch kaum Intenivstation)
verbreitet die Infizierten viel weniger Viren
ist die infektiöse Phase viel kürzer
Das sind die Fakten.

Nebenbei: Ob "viel" jetzt 30, 50 oder 70 % weniger bedeutet, weiß ich nicht. Es ist jedenfalls siginifikant weniger – und das zählt für mich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ehrlich, das ist doch Blödsinn – und das wird auch durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht anders.
> 
> Wenn Geimpfte infiziert werden
> 
> ...


Erschreckend das man das immer noch erklären muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> also der nicht-impfer boykottiert gar nix .. maximal das geschäft mit dem impfstoff ...


Du bist auch um keine Ausrede verlegen,
in deinen Aufzählungen hast du ganz unterschlagen,
das eine Impfung vor einen schweren Verlauf,
der Krankheit schützen kann.


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erschreckend das man das immer noch erklären muss.


Möglicherweise sind wir inzwischen über die Erklärungsphase hinaus und jedes Hirn hat inzwischen genug Information und Zeit gehabt um über sein Schicksal zu entscheiden.
Wer weiß wer falsch liegt, aktuell liegen die Chancen >9/1. Aber wer weiß schon um die Spätfolgen. Bin sehr gespannt was wir hier in 10 Jahren lesen werden. Ich hoffe alle können dann noch lesen.
Falls ihr dann von mir nichts mehr hört, war möglicherweise Biontech doch schlecht...oder der Straßenverkehr...oder der Alkohol...oder doch Meteoriteneinschlag..


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> .. also der nicht-impfer boykottiert gar nix ..



Ich weiß nicht, wieso es so viele Leute nicht verstehen, aber diese Seuche muss so schnell wie möglich ein Ende nehmen! Jeder der sich ohne Grund nicht impfen lässt, trägt zur Verlängerung dieser Pandemie bei. Die Kosten und Langzeitschäden der Lockdowns tragen wir alle! Viele Sparten hat es sehr hart getroffen. Wie lange soll es denn noch so weiter gehen? Gestern ist ein zwanzigjähriger Student, der sich an der Tanke ein paar Pfennige verdienen wollte, wegen einer Maskendiskussion von einem "Uneinsichtigen" erschossen worden. Ich fürchte, das wird kein Einzelfall bleiben, wenn es noch eine Weile so weiter geht. Und du willst Impfstoff sparen?

Ich würde AB SOFORT alle Maßnahmen unwiderruflich beenden! Wer sich schützen will, hat alle kostenlos zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten! Und wer es nicht für nötig hält, möge sich doch bitte umgehend infizieren! Besser heute als morgen! Und die Intensivbetten werden auch nicht wieder aufgestockt!


----------



## Mirko123 (22 September 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...Und wer es nicht für nötig hält, möge sich doch bitte umgehend infizieren! Besser heute als morgen! Und die Intensivbetten werden auch nicht wieder aufgestockt!



... und wer bekommt dann den Sauerstoff - der 45- jährige ungeimpfte  Familienvater oder der 85- Jährige Impfdurchbrecher?


----------



## ChristophD (22 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... und wer bekommt dann den Sauerstoff - der 45- jährige ungeimpfte  Familienvater oder der 85- Jährige Impfdurchbrecher?


beide


----------



## Mirko123 (22 September 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> beide


... dann haben wir jetzt ein mathematisches Problem.


----------



## ChristophD (22 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... dann haben wir jetzt ein mathematisches Problem.


Du eventuell, "wir" nicht


----------



## Mirko123 (22 September 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Du eventuell, "wir" nicht


... okay Du beherrschst offensichtlich die Bruchrechnung. Am besten Du beratschlagst dann den Oberarzt wenn er  nur noch ein Intensivbett hat aber  zwei Patienten kommen.  Mathematiker helfen in der Situation bestimmt weiter. 🤔


----------



## MFreiberger (22 September 2021)

Moin,

zu den Intensivbetten hatten wir doch schon geschrieben. An den zur Verfügung gestellten Daten ist doch leicht zu erkennen, dass es genug Intensivbetten gibt. So viel wie nötig (~80% Auslastung um schnell mit den freien ~20% reagieren zu können) und so wenig wie möglich um die Kosten erträglich zu halten.
Des weiteren haben die Daten gezeigt, dass wir mindestens ~5.000 Betten ohne größere Antrengung aufstocken können.

*Durch das Impfen* sind aber die schweren Verläufe bzw. intensivbettenbeanspruchende Verläufe stark zurück gegangen und deswegen kann man vorsichtig optimistisch davon ausgehen, dass wir nicht an irgendwelche, durch Corona verursachte, Kapazitätsgrenzen stoßen werden. Wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht, wenn man weniger impft, weil Corona nicht mehr so offensichtlich zu sehen ist, kann man nicht sagen.

Und, was wir noch festhalten können: einen Engpass bzgl. medizinischem Sauerstoff ist nicht akut und auch nicht abzusehen.

Also: Alle werden versorgt! Das ist so, solange unser Gesundheitssystem nicht kollabiert. Aber dann hängt die Versorgung nicht davon ab, ob man gegen Corona geimpft ist oder nicht (wahrscheinlich kommt dann aber genau das Argument), sondern ob man (privat?) versichert ist oder anderweitig die Behandlung bezahlen kann.
Aber, wer unbegründet nicht geimpft ist, sollte die Folgen (Krankheit, mögl. Ausschluß von Veranstaltungen, andere Einschränkungen) auch ohne zu Murren tragen.
Ich kann es zwar nicht verstehen, wenn Jemand sich nicht impfen lassen will, akzeptiere es aber. Was ich nicht akzepieren kann ist, wenn unbegründet Ungeimpfte fordern, die gleichen Rechte zu haben, wie Geimpfte. Das hört sich an wie: "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass!".

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber, wer unbegründet nicht geimpft ist, sollte die Folgen (Krankheit, mögl. Ausschluß von Veranstaltungen, andere Einschränkungen) auch ohne zu Murren tragen.
> Ich kann es zwar nicht verstehen, wenn Jemand sich nicht impfen lassen will, akzeptiere es aber. Was ich nicht akzepieren kann ist, wenn unbegründet Ungeimpfte fordern, die gleichen Rechte zu haben, wie Geimpfte. Das hört sich an wie: "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass!".


Unsere Verfassung gibt das so nicht her, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand (gibt es das heute noch?) gibt Dir recht!
_eddit: für wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass gibt es eine Lösung: Sandstrahlen!_


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2021)

Nochmal zu der Frage  geimpft, ungeimpft:

Je länger, die Pandemie dauert, je mehr Menschen sich infizieren, je länger die ansteckend sind, um so größer ist die Wahrscheinllichkeit, das es Mutationen gibt und dass bei einer davon die bisherige Impfung wirkungslos ist. Dann geht alles von vorne los! Wie schwer ist das zu verstehen, für einen Programmierer, der halbwegs logisch denken kann?

Wichtig auch, der Impfstoff muß überall verfügbar sein, auch in armen Ländern, in Entwicklungsländern. Denn sonst entstehen die neuen  Varianten dort und kommen irgendwann hierher, das haben wir ja an Delta gut sehen können.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... und wer bekommt dann den Sauerstoff - der 45- jährige ungeimpfte  Familienvater oder der 85- Jährige Impfdurchbrecher?


Wer heute als 45-jähriger Familienvater vorsätzlich nichts für seinen persönlichen Schutz und für den Schutz seiner Familie tut, der braucht morgen auch keinen Sauerstoff. So einfach ist das. Das ist die logische Konsequenz seines Handelns.

PS:
Ein Arzt würde vermutlich nach anderen Kriterien entscheiden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> .. Falls ihr dann von mir nichts mehr hört, war möglicherweise Biontech doch schlecht...oder der Straßenverkehr...oder der Alkohol...oder doch Meteoriteneinschlag..


Nach "Tod im Straßenverkehr" und "Tod durch Alkoholkonsum" kommt aber erst einmal "Kopfschuss beim Tanken".


----------



## Captain Future (22 September 2021)

Mensch Frohnius, wo bleibt Dein Verstand?   

Schöner Spruch also Frohnius ab zum Impfen und hör endlich auf alles zu hinterfragen und überdenken.
Das ist destruktiv und geistig anstrengend.

Also ein kleiner Pieks für dich und alles wird gut..... vertrau mir ..ähhhh.. Sorry uns


----------



## kafiphai (22 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> wenn unbegründet Ungeimpfte fordern, die gleichen Rechte zu haben, wie Geimpfte.


unfassbar…


----------



## MFreiberger (22 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mensch Frohnius, wo bleibt Dein Verstand?
> 
> Schöner Spruch also Frohnius ab zum Impfen und hör endlich auf alles zu hinterfragen und überdenken.
> Das ist destruktiv und geistig anstrengend.
> ...


Moin Captain,

Du hast "<ironie> </ironie>" vergessen  .

Ich will nicht missverstanden (heiße ja nicht Gregor Gysi - https://distel-berlin.de/de/spielplan/extra.html) werden: Ich bin sehr dafür alles zu hinterfragen und zu überdenken. Aber man muss die Konsequenzen dafür tragen.
Kleine Anekdote: Meine Frau hat mal, damit der Kuchen "heller" wird, die Eier getrennt und nur das Eiweiß verwendet. Der Kuchen war heller, aber die Konsistenz war ... komisch.
Wenn sich Jemand nicht impfen lässt ist das seine freie Entscheidung. Aber wenn er dann, obwohl er ein höheres Risiko für die Menschen seiner Umgebung darstellt, trotzdem in ein Restaurant essen gehen will, muss er sich halt testen lassen. Wenn der Test zukünftig Geld kostet, ist das eine zu tragende Konsequenz.

Also: Es ist wie immer im Leben. Meistens ist man in der Entscheidung frei. Im Tragen der Konsequenzen der Entscheidung nicht.
Ich habe das Gefühl, in unserer Gesellschaft wird zu oft suggeriert, dass Entscheidungen keine Konsequenzen haben. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## hucki (22 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> also NULL unterschied zwischen geimpft und nicht geimpft ...


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56394


/Ironie on: das güldet ja nur für Sachsen und ist überall sonst völlig anders  :Ironie off/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2021)

Kleiner Bericht aus den Klinikum Minden
vielleicht hilft es ja den unbelehrbaren


----------



## hucki (25 September 2021)




----------



## Captain Future (27 September 2021)




----------



## Captain Future (29 September 2021)

Simulation aus Kassel zeigt: Niederspannung könnte Coronaviren töten
					

Forscher aus Kassel haben herausgefunden, dass Coronaviren durch elektrische Spannung unschädlich gemacht werden könnten. Bereits mit einfachen Batterien könne der erforderliche Wert erreicht werden.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Frohnius (29 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Simulation aus Kassel zeigt: Niederspannung könnte Coronaviren töten
> 
> 
> Forscher aus Kassel haben herausgefunden, dass Coronaviren durch elektrische Spannung unschädlich gemacht werden könnten. Bereits mit einfachen Batterien könne der erforderliche Wert erreicht werden.
> ...


hab ich im radio gehört .. angedachte anwendung ist wohl in luftfiltern .... dort getestet und funktioniert !!

optional hilft vll der griff in die steckdose


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 September 2021)

0,0001 V/nm entspricht 100.000 V/m? Da können die Amerikaner aber echt froh sein, dass der Trump nicht mehr am Ruder ist.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Hmm, irgendwie sind die Argumente schon einleuchtend 🤔


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie sind die Argumente schon einleuchtend 🤔



Wie lange würde die noch auf Youtube stehen??


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2021)

Also meine Bitte … kümmert euch um eure Booster-Auffrischung.


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wie lange würde die noch auf Youtube stehen??


Warum sollte das nicht auf YouTube bleiben ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht auf YouTube bleiben ?


Da wird doch alles gelösch was nicht pro Impfung ist.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Montag, 15. November 2021
"Ich vertraue auf meine natürlichen Rutschabwehrkräfte" – Winterreifengegnerin lässt Sommerreifen drauf​



Kaiserslautern (dpo) - Diesen Wahnsinn macht sie nicht mit: Querlenkerin Karin Schwermer (37) aus Kaiserslautern will diesen Winter im Straßenverkehr mit Sommerreifen bestreiten, obwohl gemeinhin zum Wechsel auf Winterreifen geraten wird.
"Winterreifen sind doch nur ein Trick der Reifenmafia und der Kfz-Mechaniker-Lobby, um jedes Jahr Milliarden zu scheffeln", so Schwermer. "Aber was auf meine Felgen kommt, das entscheide immer noch ich! Wussten Sie, dass statistisch gesehen die meisten Unfälle im Winter mit Winterreifen passieren?"
Dass dies in erster Linie daran liegt, dass weit über 90 Prozent aller Fahrzeuge während der kalten Jahreszeit mit Winterreifen ausgestattet sind, will sie nicht gelten lassen.
"Das ist doch nur ein Rechentrick. Wenn Winterreifen wirklich so sicher wären, warum passieren denn dann überhaupt noch Unfälle?", fragt sie. "Das kann ja nur bedeuten, dass die nix taugen. Im Gegenteil, die wiegen die Leute nur unnötig in Sicherheit und sie fahren dann noch unvorsichtiger."
Doch auch persönliche Erfahrungen spielen bei ihrer Entscheidung eine wichtige Rolle. "Ich bin mit meinen Sommerreifen noch nie von der Straße abgekommen. Wieso sollten die nicht auch im Winter guten Grip haben? Die haben doch auch ein Profil! Ich habe Vertrauen in die natürlichen Rutschabwehrkräfte meiner Sommerreifen und lasse mich nicht von den Medien verrückt machen."
Auch zahlreiche nachgewiesene Fälle, in denen Menschen mit Sommerreifen im Winter tödlich verunglückten, können Karin Schwermer nicht überzeugen. "Man muss sich da natürlich fragen, ob die Leute AN oder MIT Sommerreifen gestorben sind. Und wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass meistens andere Sachen wie ein Baum, ein Brückenpfeiler oder ein weiteres Auto den Tod verursacht haben und nicht die Sommerreifen. Die waren nur zufällig drauf, als das Fahrzeug ins Rutschen kam."
Dann verabschiedet sich die Winterreifen-Gegnerin. "Ich muss jetzt los. Habe einen Termin bei meiner ganzheitlich-alternativen Autowerkstatt. Die reiben meine Sommerreifen mit tibetischer Heilbutter ein, damit sie mehr Kraft gegen Glatteis haben."

Quelle: Postillon.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Da wird doch alles gelösch was nicht pro Impfung ist.


Sie ist doch PRO Impfung.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Sie ist doch PRO Impfung.


Verstehe ich es dann komplett falsch??


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Verstehe ich es dann komplett falsch??


Sie sagt, die Impfung verhindert zwar nicht die Ausbreitung der Erkrankung, aber die Impfung verhindert schwere Verläufe bei den geimpften.


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Sie ist doch PRO Impfung.


Also PRO Impfung ist die nicht weil Sie selber nicht geimpft ist.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Also PRO Impfung ist die nicht weil Sie selber nicht geimpft ist.


Ok, dass weiss ich nicht. Ich bezieh mich nur auf die Aussagen im Video, was sie sonst noch so meint, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2021)

Wie immer bei den Politikern 
„Wasser predigen und Wein saufen“


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ok, dass weiss ich nicht


Ja, gestern kam in den Nachrichten ein (aktuelles) Interview mit ihr in dem sie gesagt hat, dass Sie nicht geimpft ist.

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/analyse-wagenknecht-101.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie immer bei den Politikern
> „Wasser predigen und Wein saufen“


Nach dem Motto: Macht ihr mal, das hilft mir ja auch.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie immer bei den Politikern
> „Wasser predigen und Wein saufen“


In der guten alten DDR haben die Politiker Wein gepredigt und sind heimlich Wasser saufen gegangen.


----------



## Mirko123 (20 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Also PRO Impfung ist die nicht weil Sie selber nicht geimpft ist.


Da gibt es genügend Ungeimpfte, die PRO- Impfung sind - nach dem Motto "wenn alle sich um mich impfen lassen, brauch ich mich selbst nicht impfen lassen".


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Naja, grundsätzlich gehts mir ja jetzt nicht darum, ob sie pro oder contra ist, wo sie herkommt oder welcher Partei sie angehört,  sondern um die konkreten Argumente in diesem einen Video.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Woanders hab ich noch gelesen, dass demnächst 2 "klassische" Impfstoffe zugelassen werden. Hoffe dann hört die Diskussion über Impfen/Nichtimpfen etwas auf.
Wenn die Impfung generell aber nicht davor schützt, dass sich die Geimpften untereinander anstecken, dann macht die Zählung der Inzidenz überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Oder soll die nächsten 100 Jahre alles zu bleiben und sich jeder zu Hause einmauern?
Dann müsste mal jemand offen ansprechen, dass eben ab jetzt mit x Corona-Toten pro Jahr zu rechnen ist. Genauso wies halt auch 3000 Verkehrstote gibt. Da wird das Autofahren ja auch nicht verboten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, gestern kam in den Nachrichten ein (aktuelles) Interview mit ihr in dem sie gesagt hat, dass Sie nicht geimpft ist.
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/analyse-wagenknecht-101.html



Sie ist nicht geimpft. Sie wartet schon lange auf einen Totimpfstoff. Hoffentlich erlebt sie es noch. Was macht die Alte gute Frau eigentlich, wenn sie nicht gerade predigt oder peinliche Interviews gibt? Kann die nicht mal ein bisschen auf den Intensivstationen aushelfen? Die bekommt doch sicherlich auch etwas von den Corona-Prämien ab?


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ... Dann müsste mal jemand offen ansprechen, dass eben ab jetzt mit x Corona-Toten pro Jahr zu rechnen ist...


Da wir Corona nicht mehr loswerden, wird das selbstverständlich so sein. Nur darf es sich möglichst bald nicht mehr exponentiell verbreiten. Und genau dazu sind die Impfungen das wirksamste Mittel. Tests tragen lediglich zur Verlangsamung der Verbreitung bei. Aber wer es bis heute nicht verstanden hat, der versteht es bis morgen auch nicht mehr.

Für die Frau Wagenknecht ist es völlig bedeutungslos, dass eine Impfung nur einige Monate schützt. Sie möchte gerne einen lebenslangen Impfschutz. Deswegen macht es ihrer Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn, sich impfen zu lassen. Eine beeindruckende Logik von einer beeindruckenden Frau. Und einfach nur peinlich für uns alle!


----------



## Rudi (21 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht geimpft. Sie wartet schon lange auf einen Totimpfstoff. Hoffentlich erlebt sie es noch. Was macht die Alte gute Frau eigentlich, wenn sie nicht gerade predigt oder peinliche Interviews gibt? Kann die nicht mal ein bisschen auf den Intensivstationen aushelfen? Die bekommt doch sicherlich auch etwas von den Corona-Prämien ab?



Von welcher Partei bist Du der Gesundheitsexperte ?


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2021)

> Wenn die Impfung generell aber nicht davor schützt, dass sich die Geimpften untereinander anstecken, dann macht die Zählung der Inzidenz überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr



Die Inzidenz kann uns relativ egal sein solange kaum noch jemand deswegen ins Krankenhaus oder gar sterben muss. Wenn das mal der Fall ist gibt es keinen Grund mehr für Beschränkungen. Das sehen aber die Impfverweigerer nicht ein, daher müssen wir nur genug Geduld haben bis diese entweder genesen oder gestorben sind, früher oder später trifft es jeden von ihnen. Aber da muss ich wieder an den Herrn Darwin denken...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2021)

Heinz Erhardt hätte das Virus anders bekämpft. 


> Weil wir doch am Leben kleben,
> muss man abends einen heben.
> So ein Virus ist geschockt,
> wenn man ihn mit Whisky blockt.
> ...


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Inzidenz kann uns relativ egal sein solange kaum noch jemand deswegen ins Krankenhaus oder gar sterben muss. Wenn das mal der Fall ist gibt es keinen Grund mehr für Beschränkungen. Das sehen aber die Impfverweigerer nicht ein, daher müssen wir nur genug Geduld haben bis diese entweder genesen oder gestorben sind, früher oder später trifft es jeden von ihnen. Aber da muss ich wieder an den Herrn Darwin denken...


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Alter 80-90 Jahre.


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Alter 80-90 Jahre.


Besonders vulnerabel, mit Durchimpfungsrate >90 % - dafür wurde die Gen-Therapie doch entwickelt!


----------



## ducati (21 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Inzidenz kann uns relativ egal sein solange kaum noch jemand deswegen ins Krankenhaus oder gar sterben muss.


Ja eben. Aber aktuell wird die Inzidenz wieder hergenommen um nen Lockdown auszurufen... Also Lockdown auch für Geimpfte. 
Kann ich grad nur bedingt nachvollziehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57521


Hier noch der Rest vom Artikel, irgendwie war der bei deinem Beitrag nicht mehr dabei 🤔

Da stehen ja auch noch ein paar relevante Fakten dabei die ggf. das Ganze in ein anderes Licht bringen:


----------



## Ralle (21 November 2021)

@DeltaMikeAir
Das ist die typische Masche, wahre, aber nur halbe Informationen. Genau so läuft das bei jeder Verschwörungstheorie. Jeder liest und hört nur, was er wahr haben will. Unsere schöne informierte Internetgesellschaft ist sowas von dämlich, ich bin nur noch sprachlos!

/Ironie
Lest Breitbart Leute, die wissen einfach ALLES!
Ironie/

@kafiphai 
Ich finde das sowas von ärmlich!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist die typische Masche, wahre, aber nur halbe Informationen.


Das sehe ich genauso. An das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht bei dem abgeschnittenen Artikel.



Ralle schrieb:


> Unsere schöne informierte Internetgesellschaft ist sowas von dämlich, ich bin nur noch sprachlos!


Nicht alle aber leider viel zu viele.

Wenigstens lassen sich nicht alle verarschen


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Der große Vorteil ist heute, dass sich jeder die abgeschnittenen Informationen sofort aus dem Netz holen kann. Wenn er denn will.


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)

Also braucht es ab jetzt einen Booster alle 3 Monate?
Mit dem selben Inhalt, ach nein: dem Kinder Impfstoff mischen sie ein Herzmittel hinzu!


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2021)

und vor ein paar Tagen war (auf der gleichen Seite) die Mehrheit der verstorbenen ungeimpft:








						14 Tote in NÖ! Davon waren acht Patienten nicht geimpft
					

Die Lage spitzt sich weiter zu: über 15.000 Neuinfektionen in Österreich. Alleine in NÖ gab es 14 Corona-Tote zu beklagen.




					www.heute.at
				




Und das muss man immer in Relation zur Impfquote sehen welche in Österreich aktuell wohl irgendwelche 65% beträgt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und vor ein paar Tagen war (auf der gleichen Seite) die Mehrheit der verstorbenen ungeimpft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier ergänzend:


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Also braucht es ab jetzt einen Booster alle 3 Monate?
> Mit dem selben Inhalt, ach nein: dem Kinder Impfstoff mischen sie ein Herzmittel hinzu!


Und wenn es so wäre? Ich hau mir täglich mindesten fünf mal insulin in den Körper um am Leben zu bleiben. Ich käme mir etwas blöd vor, den Stoff deswegen als nutzlos zu bezeichnen, nur weil er nicht länger wirkt.


----------



## hucki (21 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hau mir täglich mindesten fünf mal insulin in den Körper um am Leben zu bleiben. Ich käme mir etwas blöd vor, den Stoff deswegen als nutzlos zu bezeichnen, nur weil er nicht länger wirkt.


Ich fänd's auch besser, wenn eine Insulin-Dosis bei mir die gleiche Wirkzeit wie eine Tetanus- oder wenigstens wie eine (bisher erhältliche) Corona-Impfung hätte.
😁


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und wenn es so wäre? Ich hau mir täglich mindesten fünf mal insulin in den Körper um am Leben zu bleiben. Ich käme mir etwas blöd vor, den Stoff deswegen als nutzlos zu bezeichnen, nur weil er nicht länger wirkt.


*Freiwillig *- immer gerne!

Insulin ist unbeschreiblich wertvoll für alle Betroffenen!
Muss ich jetzt also auch Insulin nehmen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> *Freiwillig *- immer gerne!


Nehmen Betroffene Insulin freiwillig?

Mein Gott, ich fasse es nicht.


----------



## kafiphai (21 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nehmen Betroffene Insulin freiwillig?
> 
> Mein Gott, ich fasse es nicht.



Ich beginne zu verstehen....
Schau mal worauf sich das freiwillig bezieht:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ich beginne zu verstehen....


Gratulation 🍾🥂


----------



## Captain Future (21 November 2021)

ne ne ne was seid Ihr alle leicht durch den Wind....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und wenn es so wäre? Ich hau mir täglich mindesten fünf mal insulin in den Körper um am Leben zu bleiben. Ich käme mir etwas blöd vor, den Stoff deswegen als nutzlos zu bezeichnen, nur weil er nicht länger wirkt.


Bei aller Liebe, du möchtest doch jetzt nicht Insulin mit den mRNA Impfstoffen vergleichen oder?
Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Schweiz ist, in Deutschland musst du für die Impfung eine Anamnese unterschreiben, und einer Person im geschäftsfähigen Alter sollte sich schon vorher informiert haben, was er da unterschreibt.

Mit Insulin füllst du deinen Hormonhaushalt auf, spritzt dir das gleiche Hormon was bei einer gesunden Person die Bauchspeicheldrüse produziert, übrigens seit 100 Jahren.

Mit den mRNA Impfstoffen veranlasst du deine gesunden Körperzellen, einen potentiellen Feind des Körpers zu produzieren. Ich habs im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, genau das war auch der Grund warum die mRNA Technologie bisher nicht zugelassen wurde, eben wegen der  Autoimmunreaktionen die dadurch womöglich ausgelöst werden.

Und das sind auch alle Nebenwirkungen die bisher aufgetreten sind.
Ich hatte mich im Juni oder Juli zuerst für die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson anmelden wollen. Anamnese ausgedruckt und unterschrieben. Als ich mich dann morgens für den Termin anmelden wollte, kam die News, dass Dänemark die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson eingestellt hat, weil dadurch vermehrt das Guillain-Barré-Syndrom ausgelöst wird. Und das ist oh Wunder, eine Autoimmunreaktion.

Dann wurde bei Moderna die Impfung an unter 30 jährige eingestellt, weil eben dort vermehrt Herzmuskelentzündungen aufgetreten sind. Eine Woche vorher haben unsere Experten noch im Fernsehen behauptet, alles sicher, es gibt keine unbekannten Nebenwirkungen. Das wird die daran erkrankt sind bestimmt freuen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es darum auch verständlich das gerade als Sportler nochmal kritischer zu sehen. Denn dort werden alle Muskeln auch generell stärker durchblutet, und das Zeug was dir gespritzt wird, soll nur in den Muskel und nicht direkt ins Blut.

Ich weiß nicht warum es mittlerweile nur noch schwarz und weiß gibt. Es gibt unbestreitbare Risiken, wollen wir für alle hoffen, dass dort keine Spätfolgen auftreten. Aber selbst für die bisher mit mRNA Impfstoff geimpften wäre es meiner Meinung nach völlig hirnrissig, wenn ein anderer proteinbasierter Totimpfstoff mit vergleichbarer Wirksamkeit verfügbar ist, sich weiterhin mit mRNA impfen zu lassen. Darum sollten wir doch alle hoffen, dass es kurzfristig etwas anderes gibt mit etwas weniger Unwägbarkeiten.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, du möchtest doch jetzt nicht Insulin mit den mRNA Impfstoffen vergleichen oder?
> Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Schweiz ist, in Deutschland musst du für die Impfung eine Anamnese unterschreiben, und einer Person im geschäftsfähigen Alter sollte sich schon vorher informiert haben, was er da unterschreibt.
> 
> Mit Insulin füllst du deinen Hormonhaushalt auf, spritzt dir das gleiche Hormon was bei einer gesunden Person die Bauchspeicheldrüse produziert, übrigens seit 100 Jahren.
> ...


Gut gesagt👌🏻


----------



## s_kraut (21 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Darum sollten wir doch alle hoffen, dass es kurzfristig etwas anderes gibt mit etwas weniger Unwägbarkeiten.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Zum Glück kann man gleichzeitig Hoffnung auf irgendwas irgendwann hegen und auch reale Maßnahmen bereits heute umsetzen.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2021)

> Ich hatte mich im Juni oder Juli zuerst für die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson anmelden wollen. Anamnese ausgedruckt und unterschrieben. Als ich mich dann morgens für den Termin anmelden wollte, kam die News, dass Dänemark die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson eingestellt hat, weil dadurch vermehrt das Guillain-Barré-Syndrom ausgelöst wird. Und das ist oh Wunder, eine Autoimmunreaktion.
> 
> Dann wurde bei Moderna die Impfung an unter 30 jährige eingestellt, weil eben dort vermehrt Herzmuskelentzündungen aufgetreten sind. Eine Woche vorher haben unsere Experten noch im Fernsehen behauptet, alles sicher, es gibt keine unbekannten Nebenwirkungen. Das wird die daran erkrankt sind bestimmt freuen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es darum auch verständlich das gerade als Sportler nochmal kritischer zu sehen. Denn dort werden alle Muskeln auch generell stärker durchblutet, und das Zeug was dir gespritzt wird, soll nur in den Muskel und nicht direkt ins Blut.



Ich kann  mich noch gut daran erinnern, als die Gurtpflicht in Deutschland eingeführt wurde. Da kamen auch Argumente, dass in einzelnen Fällen die Überlebenschance ohne Gurt besser war als mit. Ich denke, dass da heute kaum noch einer drüber diskutiert. Da es bei Corona (wie damals) kein Schwarz/Weiß gibt sondern auch Grau muss man ganz klar Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Risiken gegeneinander abwägen. Bei knapp 4000 Toten mit/an Corona in Deutschland alleine in den letzten 4 Wochen sollte die Entscheidung leicht fallen.


----------



## Captain Future (21 November 2021)

Bei den Systemtreuen kann man sagen was man will da haben die nicht Geimpften die Schuld, 
dass die Impfung bei den Geimpften nicht wirkt…. Oder die Geimpften sind frustriert, weil die Impfung nicht hält was versprochen wurde.
oder verärgert weil man zu schnell…. Solidarisch war natürlich der Gedanke sich eine Impfung besorgt hat bevor das
gute Zeug vergriffen ist….

Wie sagt unser super Bundespräsident immer… wir leben im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten…. Gute Nacht


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Von welcher Partei bist Du der Gesundheitsexperte ?


Ich bin weder ein Gesundheitsexperte, noch gehöre ich irgend einer Partei an. Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

Also ich hoffe auch auf einen klassischen Impfstoff...
Nach meiner zweiten Biontech Impfung war ich über 4 Wochen soweit angeschlagen, dass ich keinen Sport machen konnte, Kurzatmigkeit, keine Kondition, nach 10 min Bewegung geschwitzt wie ein Schwein.
Ich kenn echt viele Leute die ähnliche Nebenwirkungen hatten.
Also die Impfung war jetzt ähnlich schlimm, wie die Coronasymtome bei den meisten Erkrankten.
Wenn man jetzt hört, dass man trotz Impfung (weniger schlimm) erkranken kann, find ich es legitim, sachlich drüber zu reden.
Ich finds grad extrem schwer, mir ne objektive Meinung zu dem Thema zu bilden.
Und die Informationspolitik der Regierung sowie Medien ist wie in den letzten 2 Jahren extrem schlecht!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2021)

Ich selbst hatte nach der zweiten Moderna-Impfung nur leichte Beschwerden, ähnlich einer sehr leichten Erkältung. Derartige Symptome hatten auch fast alle meiner Bekannten und Kollegen. Von etwas schwereren Verläufen bei Bekannten von Bekannten habe ich auch gehört. Aber auch die laufen noch weiterhin ganz munter herum.

Bei dem ganzen Gewimmer dürfen wir nicht die durch Corona täglich Versterbenden, die Langzeitgeschädigten und die entstehenden Pflegefälle vergessen, die jeden Tag hinzukommen. Viele von uns haben durch die Seuche Brüder, Schwestern, Elternteile oder Großeltern verloren, auch ich persönlich. Aber ihr könnt natürlich weiterhin zusehen, sachlich diskutieren, und Schuldige suchen, anstatt etwas zum baldigen Ende beizutragen.

Übrigens, was uns ein Totimpfstoff bringt, wissen wir noch nicht. Laut Expertenmeinungen sind diese Impfstoffe weniger sicher und können noch viel stärkere Nebenwirkungen hervorrufen. Aus heutiger Sicht glaube ich kaum, dass der große Run auf diese Impfstoffe stattfindet. Wobei ich mich hierbei natürlich gerne positiv überraschen lasse.


----------



## der_schmuu (22 November 2021)

Das die Impfung wirkt sehen wir doch aktuell an mehreren Beispielen innerhalb Europas. Spanien und Italien stehen sehr gut da, ein Versagen des Gesundheitssystems ist man hier aktuell weit davon entfernt. Vllt hat dort auch die Politik was dazu gelernt.. wer weiß..

Interessantes Beispiel ist hier dennoch Gibraltar die zwar aktuell eine 700er Inzidenz haben, bei einer >99% Impfquote. Aber die schweren Verläufe sind nahezu weg.


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, du möchtest doch jetzt nicht Insulin mit den mRNA Impfstoffen vergleichen oder?
> Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Schweiz ist, in Deutschland musst du für die Impfung eine Anamnese unterschreiben, und einer Person im geschäftsfähigen Alter sollte sich schon vorher informiert haben, was er da unterschreibt.
> 
> Mit Insulin füllst du deinen Hormonhaushalt auf, spritzt dir das gleiche Hormon was bei einer gesunden Person die Bauchspeicheldrüse produziert, übrigens seit 100 Jahren.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.
Da gibts verschiedene Insulinarten, Human Analog und Lispro
Wobei letzteres Gentechnik erster Güte beeinhaltet.

Und natürlich gibt und gab es da schon immer erhebliche Nebenwirkungen.



> Mit den mRNA Impfstoffen veranlasst du deine gesunden Körperzellen, einen potentiellen Feind des Körpers zu produzieren. Ich habs im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, genau das war auch der Grund warum die mRNA Technologie bisher nicht zugelassen wurde, eben wegen der  Autoimmunreaktionen die dadurch womöglich ausgelöst werden.



Das macht irgendwie jeder Impfstoff. Und ich denke die Zulassung wurde bisher eher nicht gemacht, weil die Ergebnisse noch nicht weit genug erforscht wurden. Eben weill halt Langzeitnebenwirkungen, erst nach Langer Zeit mit dem Impfstoff in Zusammenhang gebracht werden könnte, erst recht, wenn die Nebenwirkungen so extrem selten sind.



> Und das sind auch alle Nebenwirkungen die bisher aufgetreten sind.
> Ich hatte mich im Juni oder Juli zuerst für die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson anmelden wollen. Anamnese ausgedruckt und unterschrieben. Als ich mich dann morgens für den Termin anmelden wollte, kam die News, dass Dänemark die Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson eingestellt hat, weil dadurch vermehrt das Guillain-Barré-Syndrom ausgelöst wird. Und das ist oh Wunder, eine Autoimmunreaktion.





			
				https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/news/guillain-barr-syndrom-nach-covid-impfung-forscher-gehen-zusammenhang-auf-den-grund.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die EMA zählte bis einschließlich Ende Mai 2021 insgesamt 156 Fälle eines GBS im zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Gabe des Vakzins von AstraZeneca – bei bis dato ca. 40 Millionen verimpften Dosen.7 Doch, wie Professor Peter Berlit, DGN-Generalsekretär, ausführt, ist auch hier ein zeitlicher Zusammenhang nicht mit einer kausalen Beziehung gleichzusetzen. „Die Inzidenz des GBS in Deutschland beträgt 1,6–1,9 pro 100.000 Einwohner. Bei 83,13 Mio. Einwohnern treten in Deutschland jährlich zwischen 1300 und 1570 GBS-Fälle auf. In einem Editorial8 hatten wir berechnet, dass, wenn im 2. und 3. Quartal etwa 50% der Bevölkerung geimpft worden wäre, in dieser Population rein statistisch zwischen 325 und 392 GBS-Fälle zu erwarten gewesen wären. Im Moment ist in Deutschland erst 43% der Bevölkerung vollständig geimpft9 und damit müssten auch die erwartbaren Fälle etwa 10% niedriger liegen, also zwischen 290 und 350“, so der Experte. „Es wird deutlich, dass die von der EMA erhobene Zahl keine besorgniserregende Erhöhung der GBS-Rate darstellt und es derzeit auch keinen Beleg für einen kausalen Zusammenhang gibt.





> Dann wurde bei Moderna die Impfung an unter 30 jährige eingestellt, weil eben dort vermehrt Herzmuskelentzündungen aufgetreten sind. Eine Woche vorher haben unsere Experten noch im Fernsehen behauptet, alles sicher, es gibt keine unbekannten Nebenwirkungen. Das wird die daran erkrankt sind bestimmt freuen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es darum auch verständlich das gerade als Sportler nochmal kritischer zu sehen. Denn dort werden alle Muskeln auch generell stärker durchblutet, und das Zeug was dir gespritzt wird, soll nur in den Muskel und nicht direkt ins Blut.





			
				https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/krankheiten-symptome/infektionskrankheiten/coronavirus/myokarditis-durch-corona-impfung-782563.html schrieb:
			
		

> Daten fehlen noch für eine Berechnung
> Es fehle an Daten um zu berechnen, «ob die Zahl der gemeldeten Fälle einer (Peri)myokarditis in jüngeren Altersgruppen höher ist, als statistisch zufällig in ihrer Altersgruppe zu erwarten wäre». Das PEI und seine EU-Schwesterbehörden wollen aber weiterhin Berichte untersuchen, hieß es.
> 
> Viele Herzmuskelentzündungen verlaufen nach PEI-Angaben symptomlos oder mit unspezifischen Symptomen. Eine Myokarditis kann aber auch lebensbedrohliche Herzrhythmusstörungen auslösen. Zu den möglichen Auslösern einer Myokarditis zählen Virusinfektionen.





> Ich weiß nicht warum es mittlerweile nur noch schwarz und weiß gibt. Es gibt unbestreitbare Risiken, wollen wir für alle hoffen, dass dort keine Spätfolgen auftreten. Aber selbst für die bisher mit mRNA Impfstoff geimpften wäre es meiner Meinung nach völlig hirnrissig, wenn ein anderer proteinbasierter Totimpfstoff mit vergleichbarer Wirksamkeit verfügbar ist, sich weiterhin mit mRNA impfen zu lassen. Darum sollten wir doch alle hoffen, dass es kurzfristig etwas anderes gibt mit etwas weniger Unwägbarkeiten.



Die Erkenntnis bisher ist aber das die Totimpfstoffe wesentlich häufiger mit Nebenwirkungen einher gehen als die neuen mRNA Impfstoffe. Die mRNA impfstoffe sind ja nun erstmal bekannt als die Impfungen mit den geringsten Risiken überhaupt.


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich fänd's auch besser, wenn eine Insulin-Dosis bei mir die gleiche Wirkzeit wie eine Tetanus- oder wenigstens wie eine (bisher erhältliche) Corona-Impfung hätte.
> 😁


Das wär mal echt der Burner. 😏. Oder ne impfung welche die pancreas wieder ankickt. Und wenn nur für ein Jahr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Woanders hab ich noch gelesen, dass demnächst 2 "klassische" Impfstoffe zugelassen werden. Hoffe dann hört die Diskussion über Impfen/Nichtimpfen etwas auf.


Ach was, dann geht es genauso weiter mit:
-Der ist ja noch nicht erprobt
-Das ist ja gar kein klassischer Impfstoff, da wird uns der mRNA unter einem Deckmantel untergejubelt
-Ist alles Bill Gates Idee.....
usw. usw. usw.


----------



## acid (22 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ach was, dann geht es genauso weiter mit:
> -Der ist ja noch nicht erprobt
> -Das ist ja gar kein klassischer Impfstoff, da wird uns der mRNA unter einem Deckmantel untergejubelt
> -Ist alles Bill Gates Idee.....
> usw. usw. usw.


Ach, und es geht genau so weiter mit: 
 - Leeren Versprechungen der Politik
 - Ausgangsbeschränkungen
 - Noch mehr Nachteile für Ungeimpfte, obwohl doch deutlich gemacht wurde, dass eine Impfung in jedem Fall freiwillig ist
 - Weitere Reduzierung der Betten für Covid-Patienten um die Auslastung (und damit den Paniklevel) hoch zu halten
 - Weitere Ablehnung von vielversprechenden Medikamenten
 - soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Das die Impfung wirkt sehen wir doch aktuell an mehreren Beispielen innerhalb Europas. Spanien und Italien stehen sehr gut da
> 
> Interessantes Beispiel ist hier dennoch Gibraltar die zwar aktuell eine 700er Inzidenz haben, bei einer >99% Impfquote. Aber die schweren Verläufe sind nahezu weg.


Ja, es gibt Länder mit hoher Impfquote und niedriger Inzidenz, aber auch hoher Impfquote und hoher Inzidenz, weiterhin auch niedrige Impfquote und hohe Inzidenz sowie niedrige Impfquote und niedrige Inzidenz...

Da korreliert doch nichts und kausal ist das schon gleich garnicht...

Vielleicht hängts einfach mit dem Wetter zusammen, das in Portugal einfach besser ist...

oder damit wie oft und wer womit getestet wird, ob der Test kostenlos ist, welche Beschränkungen aktuell bestehen usw...


----------



## der_schmuu (22 November 2021)

acid schrieb:


> - Weitere Reduzierung der Betten für Covid-Patienten um die Auslastung (und damit den Paniklevel) hoch zu halten


auch 1.000.000 neue Intensivbetten bringen dir leider nicht viel, wenn dir das nötige Personal fehlt. Verdoppelung des Perosnals würde  hier wesentlich mehr helfen um zu entlasten.
Wenn Ich 2 Inbetriebnehmer auf der Anlage habe geht es doch auch nicht schneller nur weil ich mehr Hardware in die Anlage einbaue oder?


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ach was, dann geht es genauso weiter mit:


Hmm, wenn ich von mir ausgehe, bin ich grad mit der Drittimpfung noch skeptisch, mit nem klassischen Impfstoff wär ich eher dazu bereit.


----------



## der_schmuu (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Länder mit hoher Impfquote und niedriger Inzidenz, aber auch hoher Impfquote und hoher Inzidenz, weiterhin auch niedrige Impfquote und hohe Inzidenz sowie niedrige Impfquote und niedrige Inzidenz...
> 
> Da korreliert doch nichts und kausal ist das schon gleich garnicht...
> 
> ...


Falls das vorhin nicht raus gekommen ist:
Es geht nicht im geringsten mehr um das Thema "Immunität" der Impfung. Die Immunität ist MIR vollkommen SCH**** egal. Der wichtige Punkt ist doch das die Impfung vor einem schwer wiegenden Verlauf gut, aber leider nicht 100%ig schützt, und da korelliert die kausaltiät doch schon ganz schön...
Die aktuellen Beschränkungen haben wir nicht weil wir so viele leicht Infizierte Fälle haben sondern weil wir kein Platz mehr auf den Intensivstationen haben!


----------



## der_schmuu (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich von mir ausgehe, bin ich grad mit der Drittimpfung noch skeptisch, mit nem klassischen Impfstoff wär ich eher dazu bereit.


Und woher nehmt ihr euer plötzliches Vertrauen in einen "klassischen Impfstoff"? Einfach nur auf Grundlage "den gabs schon immer"?
Warum sind Langzeitfolgen oder Nebenwirkungen bei den klassischen Impfstoffen auf einmal vollkommen egal?


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Und woher nehmt ihr euer plötzliches Vertrauen in einen "klassischen Impfstoff"? Einfach nur auf Grundlage "den gabs schon immer"?
> Warum sind Langzeitfolgen oder Nebenwirkungen bei den klassischen Impfstoffen auf einmal vollkommen egal?


ICH habe schon immer ein gutes Vertrauen zu den klassischen Impfstoffen und bin auch gegen fast alles geimpft.

Die Nebenwirkungen der zweiten Biontec-Impfung waren bei mir persönlich einfach zu heftig.


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Beschränkungen haben wir nicht weil wir so viele leicht Infizierte Fälle haben sondern weil wir kein Platz mehr auf den Intensivstationen haben!


Zumindest hier in Bayern werden die Maßnahmen an der aktuellen Inzidenz festgemacht...


----------



## hucki (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Zumindest hier in Bayern werden die Maßnahmen an der aktuellen Inzidenz festgemacht...



Weil die Krankenhausampel (die, die Maßnahmen ja erst angestoßen hat) letzte Woche nicht noch roter werden konnte?


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Der wichtige Punkt ist doch das die Impfung vor einem schwer wiegenden Verlauf gut, aber leider nicht 100%ig schützt, und da korelliert die kausaltiät doch schon ganz schön...


Hmmm, ein eigenwilliger Schutz....

*Die Übersterblichkeit steigt mit wachsender Impfquote!*





						„Der Wert eines Menschen hängt nicht von seinem Impfstatus ab.“
					






					www.utebergner.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ICH habe schon immer ein gutes Vertrauen zu den klassischen Impfstoffen und bin auch gegen fast alles geimpft.
> 
> Die Nebenwirkungen der zweiten Biontec-Impfung waren bei mir persönlich einfach zu heftig.


Bei mir es nicht so schlimm, ich werde versuchen Ende Januar aufzufrischen.


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> *Die Übersterblichkeit steigt mit wachsender Impfquote!*


Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass etwas korrelieren kann, aber nicht kausal zusammenhängt🙄

Die Impfquote steigt, weil sich viele impfen lassen.
Die Übersterblichkeit steigt, weil die Delta-Variante deutlich aggressiver ist als im letzten Jahr. Vermutet man zumindest.


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Übersterblichkeit steigt, weil die Delta-Variante deutlich aggressiver ist als im letzten Jahr. Vermutet man zumindest.


Na ja, kausal ist dann also die Delta Variante nicht dafür zuständig:


> Die Anzahl der vom RKI berichteten Covid-Sterbefälle in dem betrachteten Zeitraum stellt durchweg nur einen relativ kleinen Teil der Übersterblichkeit dar und kann vor allem den kritischen Sachverhalt nicht erklären: _Je höher die Impfquote, desto höher die Übersterblichkeit._“


Wenn die Variante aggressiver, also ansteckender ist, dann ist sie weniger lethal.
Oder anders herum.
Ist so ein Virus-Dings...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2021)

acid schrieb:


> - Noch mehr Nachteile für Ungeimpfte, obwohl doch deutlich gemacht wurde, dass eine Impfung in jedem Fall freiwillig ist


Die Impfung ist freiwillig.
Bei uns kann man sich den Nachteil ja aussuchen: Impfen oder Einschränkungen. Alle haben die Freiheit, das für sich selber zu entscheiden.

IF ... THEN ... ELSE 😉


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein eigenwilliger Schutz....
> 
> *Die Übersterblichkeit steigt mit wachsender Impfquote!*
> 
> ...


Auf dieser Seite steht auch:

"Atommüll ist hochenergetischer Speicher und wir müssen lernen, ihn zu nutzen. Die Forschung dazu trägt bereits erste Früchte ..."

Alternative Fakten eben 🥴    🤮


----------



## der_schmuu (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein eigenwilliger Schutz....
> 
> *Die Übersterblichkeit steigt mit wachsender Impfquote!*
> 
> ...


Echt jetzt?
Ist dir echt gar nichts zu schade?
Hast du die ganzen DREI (in Zahlen 3) Seiten überhaupt gelesen?
Die „Analyse“ der beiden „Statistiker“, als die sie eingeführt werden, hat das Zeug, einen besonderen Ehrenplatz in der Geschichte der dümmsten Korrelationen einzunehmen.
Die beiden verstehen ganz sicher ihr Fach. Was haben sie nun mit ihrer ganzen Fachkenntnis im Hinterkopf getan? Sie haben die Impfquote und die Übersterblichkeit der Bundesländer in den Kalenderwochen 36-40 korreliert. Die positive Korrelation, je höher die Impfquote, desto höher die Übersterblichkeit, interpretieren sie dann auch noch kausal:
*Die Übersterblichkeit steigt mit wachsender impfquote*

Sorry aber wer so einen Kack verzapft wie "es gibt mehr tote wie sonst, die Impfquote ist so hoch wie nie... BINGO..." Dem sollten Sie sämtliche Titel aberkennen

-mit dem Handy und Wurstfingern geschrieben


----------



## Captain Future (22 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist freiwillig.
> Bei uns kann man sich den Nachteil ja aussuchen: Impfen oder Einschränkungen. Alle haben die Freiheit, das für sich selber zu entscheiden.
> 
> IF ... THEN ... ELSE 😉


Die Impfung ist nicht freiwillig... Offiziell wird es so dargestellt. Inoffiziell möchte man jedem den Kram verabreichen.
Und auch wenn jeder seine Dosis abgeholt hat... wird es nicht vorbei sein mit dem Zauber


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist freiwillig.
> Bei uns kann man sich den Nachteil ja aussuchen: Impfen oder Einschränkungen. Alle haben die Freiheit, das für sich selber zu entscheiden.


Nimmer lange….
Söderlein sagt schon, dass wir um eine allgemeine Impfpflicht nicht herum kommen…

Und die das Bundesministerium löscht schon Verweise von der Homepage.
Ich baumir meine Welt, wie sie mir gefällt…


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2021)

Wer die Einschränkungen in Kauf nimmt und zuhause bleibt, muss sich nicht impfen lassen – oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Mrtain (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nimmer lange….
> Söderlein sagt schon, dass wir um eine allgemeine Impfpflicht nicht herum kommen…
> 
> Und die das Bundesministerium löscht schon Verweise von der Homepage.
> ...




https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg-de/aktuelles/mythen-impfstoff-1831898


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2021)

Ich könnte grad dreifach in die Ecke kotzen mit dem ganze scheiß....


----------



## Captain Future (22 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer die Einschränkungen in Kauf nimmt und zuhause bleibt, muss sich nicht impfen lassen – oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


Nein Gerd du hast nichts verpasst. Aber wenn ich jemanden das Leben so schwer mache bleibt ja keine andere Möglichkeit mehr.
Und das ist für mich eine indirekte Impfpflicht... Also lass doch einfach die Tour.

Freu dich Du bist geimpft und Safe sonst hättest Du dir die Scheiße ja nicht spritzen lassen.


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer die Einschränkungen in Kauf nimmt und zuhause bleibt, muss sich nicht impfen lassen – oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


Also bei uns in Österreich bedeutet das, dass bald der Zutritt zum Arbeitsplatz verwehrt ist.
Arbeiten ist derzeit nur mit PCR Test möglich, welche absichtlich verknappt werden!
Und bald soll es 1G geben, gell!

Nix mit Entscheidungsfreiheit!
Vergewaltigung ist die Bezeichnung dafür!

Nun, es wird nicht soweit kommen…


----------



## Mrtain (22 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich könnte grad dreifach in die Ecke kotzen mit dem ganze scheiß....



Ich glaube, dass könnten wir alle, unabhängig vom Impfstatus....


----------



## Captain Future (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, es wird nicht soweit kommen…


Wieso sollte das bei euch nicht kommen ??? War das noch nicht klar mit Feb. 2022 die Impfpflicht ??


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

In meiner Nachbarschaft haben sich Gruppen gebildet, welche ins Nachbar Bundesland(Grenznahe) fahren und gesammelt am Sonntag morgen an einer Tankstelle in Linz Tests abgeben.
Damit Montag morgen die Ergebnisse da sind.
In NÖ haben wir am Wochenende keine Testmöglichkeit.
Teststrassen wurden geschlossen, Apotheken sind auf Wochen terminlich ausgebucht…

Und viele brauchen den Job, alleinerziehende Mütter…
Soviel Leid
Diese Vergewaltiger treiben die Menschen in die Gen Therapie…

Nun, Deutschland und die Schweiz können diese Art des Missbrauchs noch stoppen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass könnten wir alle, unabhängig vom Impfstatus....


Da hast du recht


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2021)

@kafiphai 
Ich hatte heute leider keine Zeit mitzulesen nund komme erst jetzt dazu. Ich darf mal sagen, ich habe selten so eine Scheiße gelesen, wie das, was du hier in deinen letzten Threads absonderst. So langsam gehen mir diese ganzen Afffen auf den Sack, die andere als Systemtreu diffamieren, nur weil die der Meinung sind Impfen hat mehr Vorteile als nicht impfen. 

Meine halbe (ehem.) Verwandschaft ist nicht geimft. Die mißtrauen dem Staat, sind bessere Ärzte, was weiß ich. In den letzten Wochen waren 4 von 7 Leuten positiv, 2 hatten/haben über Wochen schwere Verläufe inkl. Intensivstation und wären an der Sch... fast verreckt. Dagegen kenn ich persönlich (und ich betone extra, ich persönlich) nicht einen Fall, in dem ein Geimpfter aus meinem Umfeld einen schweren Verlauf mit Krankenhaus hatte. Und die Statistik, die alle immer bemühen gibt diesen Daten auch recht. Aber ich glaube trotzdem kaum dasss einer von denen sagt, "Hätte ich mal...!", denn das wäre das Eingeständnis eines Fehlers, sowas macht man heute nicht mehr. Ich bin auch weit entfernt allen Ungeimpften irgendwelche Schuld zuzuschieben, aber ich kann einfach keinen logischen Grund finden, warum man sich nicht impfen läßt, mRNA ist doch nur vorgeschoben, das ist alles Bullshit.
Und irgendelche Aussagen von Regierungen, die vor 2 Jahren oder im Sommer bei Inzidenz 1,5 gemacht wurden MÜSSEN genau jetzt, nein, hätten schon vor 4 Wochen revidiert werden müssen. Sich jetzt daran festzuklammern und von Wortbruch zu reden ist einfach nur noch dümmliche, schäbigste Populistensch...


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> In meiner Nachbarschaft haben sich Gruppen gebildet, welche ins Nachbar Bundesland(Grenznahe) fahren und gesammelt am Sonntag morgen an einer Tankstelle in Linz Tests abgeben.
> Damit Montag morgen die Ergebnisse da sind.
> In NÖ haben wir am Wochenende keine Testmöglichkeit.
> Teststrassen wurden geschlossen, Apotheken sind auf Wochen terminlich ausgebucht…
> ...


Merkst du noch was?


----------



## kafiphai (22 November 2021)

Liebes Ralle,
Bitte sag an.


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese Vergewaltiger treiben die Menschen in die Gen Therapie…



Bitte informiere dich erst, was eine gen Therapie ist. Bevor man damit um sich wirft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2021)

Fast 400 Beiträge und keine Lernkurve ... 

[nicht mehr beobachten]


----------



## ducati (23 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Fast 400 Beiträge und keine Lernkurve ...


Gestern im Fernsehen hat einer gesagt:
Das Verhältnis von Teilen der Bevölkerung zu Politik, Staat, Institutionen, Behörden, Medien, "denen da oben" usw. ist massiv gestört. Deshalb klappt es auch nicht richtig mit sachlichen konkreten Argumenten zu diskutieren und zu überzeugen, sonder das Vertrauen zu denen da oben muss grundsätzlich erstmal wieder hergestellt werden.
Vielleicht ist da was dran.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2021)

Irgendwie haben wir in Deutschland doch ein Luxus Problem,
wie hier mit Corona umgegangen wird.

In China sieht das anders aus, da werden bei einen Lockdown
einfach die Türen zugeschweißt, ob die Politiker da Ehrlicher 
sind wie hier?


----------



## ducati (23 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir in Deutschland doch ein Luxus Problem,
> wie hier mit Corona umgegangen wird.
> 
> In China sieht das anders aus, da werden bei einen Lockdown
> einfach die Türen zugeschweißt


schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 November 2021)

Vertrauen zur Regierung? Das gab es bei mir vor Corona überhaupt nicht. Auch wenn das jetzt nur wenige verstehen werden, aber seit Corona hat es sich das etwas gebessert, zumindest habe ich mir inzwischen schon einige Namen gemerkelt. Ich denke, es hätte alles noch viel schlimmer kommen können. Mit den Chinesen möchte ich keinesfalls tauschen. Etwas mehr "Zucht und Ordnung" wäre zu so einen Ausnahmezustand in Deutschland allerdings schon angebracht. Einige vom Staat verwöhnte Mitbürger leben noch immer ihre Narrenfreiheit aus. Sie denken, sie könnten sich auf der Straße alles erlauben. Aber das kann sich auch bei uns ganz schnell ändern. Ab und zu wird ja auch in Deutschland schon scharf geschossen. Es sähe ja auch richtig blöd aus, wenn die Ordnungskräfte mit Pflastersteinen und Feuerwerkskörpern zurückwerfen würden.

Noch mal zu den Totimpfstoffen. Wie und wo werden die denn eigentlich hergestellt, um die es jetzt geht? Die Herstellung ist ja bei so etwas recht abenteuerlich und aufwendig. Die benötigten Viren für den Grippeimpfstoff werden zum Beispiel in Laboren über Monate in Hühnereiern gezüchtet. Wie lange muss man heute darauf warten, nachdem eine Zulassung erfolgt ist?


----------



## ducati (23 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Noch mal zu den Totimpfstoffen. Wie und wo werden die denn eigentlich hergestellt, um die es jetzt geht? Die Herstellung ist ja bei so etwas recht abenteuerlich und aufwendig. Die benötigten Viren für den Grippeimpfstoff werden zum Beispiel in Laboren über Monate in Hühnereiern gezüchtet. Wie lange muss man heute darauf warten, nachdem eine Zulassung erfolgt ist?


So wie ichs gelesen hab, ist ein Hersteller (Novavax) aus USA aktuell in Zulassung für einen Proteinimpfstoff. Ein wirklicher Totimpfstoff soll u.U. von der franz. Firma Valneva kommen.

Grundsätzlich gibts zwei Arten, den wirklichen Totimpfstoff, wo wirklich Coronaviren gezüchtet, abgetötet und dann gespritzt werden. Und Variante zwei, wo zu den Viren identische Proteine gespritzt werden. Diese Proteine werden im Labor und u.U. mit gentechnischen Verfahren hergestellt.

Problematisch bei den klassischen Impfstoffen sind die sogenannten Wirkverstärker, um die Wirkung zu verstärken bzw. die Anzahl der benötigten toten Viren zu reduzieren. Auf diese Wirkverstärker reagiert der eine oder andere auch mit Nebenwirkungen.









						Corona-Impfung: Totimpfstoff, Virusproteine, mRNA- oder Vektorimpfstoff?
					

Einige Menschen misstrauen den neuen mRNA- und Vektorimpfstoffen und warten deshalb auf eine Impfung mit Totimpfstoffen oder Virusproteinen. Nun beginnen die ersten Impfungen mit dem Nuvaxovid. Was unterscheidet die Vakzine?




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Mirko123 (27 November 2021)

Wurde ja weiter oben auch schon mal diskutiert, ob der Impfstatus bei einer drohenden Triage eine Rolle spielen sollte - offensichtlich nicht:








						Corona: Impfstatus soll bei Triage-Entscheidungen keine Rolle spielen
					

Die Zahl der Covid-Kranken auf Intensivstationen steigt rasant. Ärzte legen Empfehlungen vor, damit etwa Krebskranke nicht benachteiligt werden. Und sie betonen, dass eine Priorisierung nicht nach Impfstatus erfolgen soll.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Hätte man jetzt auch anders sehen können - aber in der Haut der Ärzte, die das womöglich entscheiden sollen, möchte ich nicht stecken. 
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mich noch über diejenigen geärgert, die sich nicht impfen lassen. Jetzt bin ich nur noch erschrocken was da jetzt abgeht - obwohl es bekannt war, dass es so kommt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> .. Hätte man jetzt auch anders sehen können ..


Kann man auch! Wenn man die Chancen auf Genesung bewertet, spielt der Impfstatus indirekt eine erhebliche Rolle.


----------



## Mirko123 (28 November 2021)

... okay, Du hast es auch schon im September so gesehen:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wer heute als 45-jähriger Familienvater vorsätzlich nichts für seinen persönlichen Schutz und für den Schutz seiner Familie tut, der braucht morgen auch keinen Sauerstoff. So einfach ist das. Das ist die logische Konsequenz seines Handelns.
> 
> PS:
> Ein Arzt würde vermutlich nach anderen Kriterien entscheiden.



andere haben sich darüber lustig gemacht, wo auf die Knappheit der Intensivbetten hingewiesen wurde


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 November 2021)

Ich würde mich wünschen das das MediaVirus bekämpt wird. Die sind für viel massenpanik verantwortlich..


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... okay, Du hast es auch schon im September so gesehen: ..



Ja, ich habe das schon so gesehen, und ich sehe das auch heute noch so. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema.

Bei der Triage entscheidet eine Elite von Ärzten und Juristen über die Behandlung oder auch über Leben und Tod. Und diese entscheiden ganz sicher nicht nach dem Impfstatus. Möglicherweise erfahren diese Truppenteile den Impfstatus nicht einmal. Allerdings entscheiden sie nach den Zustand und nach den Überlebenschancen, welche wiederum stark vom Impfstatus abhängig sein können.


----------



## dekuika (28 November 2021)

Nach spätestens 2 Semestern Youtube und(oder) Telegram ist man eh schlauer als die ganzen Kurpfuscher in den Kliniken und kann sich seine eigene,wissenschaftlich fundierte, Meinung bilden. ich finde, auch ohne Telegram, wir sollten alles unternehmen um uns und unsere Angehörigen zu schützen und Aluhutthesen verbreiten gehört IMHO nicht dazu.


----------



## ducati (28 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> wir sollten alles unternehmen.


Definiere mal bitte "alles".

Es geht doch nicht darum, immer nur auf den Extremmeinungen rumzuhacken.

Die Frage bei allen Maßnahmen ist, was ist verhältnismäßig! Natürlich gehen da die Meinungen auch ziemlich auseinander. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit wirds nicht geben. Die Frage ist, wollen wir 80%, 90% oder 99%...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2021)

Wie die Situation zur Zeit ist, währen 100% wohl besser gewesen!


----------



## ducati (28 November 2021)

Steht doch jedem frei, zu Hause auf der Couch zu bleiben und sich selbst zu schützen...


----------



## dekuika (28 November 2021)

Im Momemt kommen wir am impfen nicht vorbei. Das ist leider eine Tatsache.


----------



## Captain Future (28 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Im Momemt kommen wir am impfen nicht vorbei. Das ist leider eine Tatsache.


Wir kommen am Testen für alle nicht vorbei. Das verteilen der Viren machen zur Zeit die Geimpften. Als Ungeimpfter kommt man
doch nirgends rein außer beim Lidl und Co und da auch nur mit Maske.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir kommen am Testen für alle nicht vorbei. Das verteilen der Viren machen zur Zeit die Geimpften. Als Ungeimpfter kommt man
> doch nirgends rein außer beim Lidl und Co und da auch nur mit Maske.


So sehe ich es auch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir kommen am Testen für alle nicht vorbei..


Ich teste mich auch als Geimpfter. Das Testen hilft aber auch nur, um die Verbreitung zu verlangsamen. Um den Virus zu bekämpfen, hilft tatsächlich nur das Impfen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe das schon so gesehen, und ich sehe das auch heute noch so. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema.
> 
> Bei der Triage entscheidet eine Elite von Ärzten und Juristen über die Behandlung oder auch über Leben und Tod. Und diese entscheiden ganz sicher nicht nach dem Impfstatus. Möglicherweise erfahren diese Truppenteile den Impfstatus nicht einmal. Allerdings entscheiden sie nach den Zustand und nach den Überlebenschancen, welche wiederum stark vom Impfstatus abhängig sein können.


Oder: Den letzte beißen die Hunde.

Ein entfernt Bekannter wurde letzte woche von einer Klinik in Ulm mit einem Aneurysma nach Hause geschickt, OP-Termin nicht absehbar – er soll Anstregnungen und Husten vermeiden.


----------



## Captain Future (28 November 2021)

Gerade einen Bericht aus Hamburgs Spaßmeile gesehen.
Unglaublich zwar alles 2G aber auch alle ohne Abstand und ohne Masken in den Läden.
Kleine Buden mit 600 Leuten und mehr… das ist unverantwortlich.

Naja wir werden sehen wo die Reise endet…


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir kommen am Testen für alle nicht vorbei.


Im Prinzip ja, jedoch soll die Virenlast bei Geimpften in der Regel wesentlich niedriger sein, so dass der Antigen-Test gar nicht anspricht.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Das verteilen der Viren machen zur Zeit die Geimpften.


Erwiesen ist das nicht. Wenn ein Ungeimpfter wegern der höheren Vireanlast 10 ansteckt, und der Geimpfte nur einen, dann wäre die Aussage nicht richtig. Vermutlich gibt es dafür noch kein verlässliche Zahlen.

Darauf kommt es ja auch nicht an. Das Problem ist doch die hohe Anzahl der Intensivpatienten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2021)

... und dann kommt Söder um die Ecke, dem die Lage in Bayern mit seiner vergleichweise niedigen Impfquote entglitten ist, und fordern bundesweitete Maßnahmen. 

Warum soll man Schleswig-Holstein absperren, nur weil die Almöhis in den bayerischen Alpen auf Zuckerkügelchen uns das Kruzifix vertrauen?


----------



## ducati (28 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vermutlich gibt es dafür noch kein verlässliche Zahlen.


Wenn man mal genau hinhört, beinhalten viele Aussagen auch der Politiker: vermuten, erwarten, könnte, versuchen, hoffen...

Warum gibt es so wenig aussagekräftige Studien zu vielen Themen?


----------



## Mirko123 (28 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich würde mich wünschen das das MediaVirus bekämpt wird. Die sind für viel massenpanik verantwortlich..


Ich hoffe mal, Du meinst nicht den  Journalismus. Wer hier  verantwortungslos handelt, sind die, die von einer Lügenpresse reden und  stattdessen Ihre Lügen verbreiten - die Motivation dahinter verstehen offensichtlich recht wenige.


----------



## Mirko123 (28 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... und dann kommt Söder um die Ecke, dem die Lage in Bayern mit seiner vergleichweise niedigen Impfquote entglitten ist, und fordern bundesweitete Maßnahmen.
> 
> Warum soll man Schleswig-Holstein absperren, nur weil die Almöhis in den bayerischen Alpen auf Zuckerkügelchen uns das Kruzifix vertrauen?


Nein das kann man von den Deichbrunsern nicht erwarten, dass sie bundesweite Maßnahmen mitgehen.
Bayern ist ja ganz weit weg, die 500er Inzidenz in Dänemark interessiert hier auch keinen und was geht denen der Lockdown in NL an. 
Unglaublich welchen beschränkten Blick manche haben.


----------



## Ralle (28 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir kommen am Testen für alle nicht vorbei. Das verteilen der Viren machen zur Zeit die Geimpften. Als Ungeimpfter kommt man
> doch nirgends rein außer beim Lidl und Co und da auch nur mit Maske.


Testen ist wichtig, aber das mit dem Testen ist leider auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.
Laut Drosten ist bei Geimpften das Testen mit dem Schnelltest rel. unsicher, zeigt also häufig  falsch  neagtiv. 
Der Test zeigt erst an, wenn man auch schon Symptome hat (wenn überhaupt). Also kommt es noch mehr auf Kontaktbeschränkung, AHA-Regeln etc. an und was Freiwilligkeit auf diesem Gebiet bedeutet, sieht man auf Weihnachtsmärkten, in Fußballstadien etc. 
Insgesamt ein schwieriges Thema, auf das sich unsere neuen Bundes-Ampel-Hampel offensichtlich nicht wirklich einlassen wollen.


PS: Ich hoffe sehr, Annalena bekommt bei ihrem ersten Besuch in Istanbul nicht den Hocker in der Quarantäne-Küche zugewiesen.


----------



## Captain Future (28 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, Du meinst nicht den  Journalismus. Wer hier  verantwortungslos handelt, sind die, die von einer Lügenpresse reden und  stattdessen Ihre Lügen verbreiten - die Motivation dahinter verstehen offensichtlich recht wenige.


Eigene Gedanken und etwas Hinterfragen machst du aber ? Oder meinst du dein Journalismus ist immer 100% ehrlich...
Dann kommt ja mit der Weihnachtszeit auch der Weihnachtsmann zu Dir


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Nein das kann man von den Deichbrunsern nicht erwarten, dass sie bundesweite Maßnahmen mitgehen.
> Bayern ist ja ganz weit weg, die 500er Inzidenz in Dänemark interessiert hier auch keinen und was geht denen der Lockdown in NL an.
> Unglaublich welchen beschränkten Blick manche haben.



Die Einschränkungen, die zweifellos kommen (müssen) werden doch eher akzeptiert und befolgt, wenn sie dem lokalen Geschehen angepasst sind – und nicht per Gieskanne überall gleich verteilt werden – und trotzdem hier zu viel und dort zu wenig.

Das ist kein beschränkter Blick, sondern Weitsicht. 🤓


----------



## Mirko123 (28 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Einschränkungen, die zweifellos kommen (müssen) werden doch eher akzeptiert und befolgt, wenn sie dem lokalen Geschehen angepasst sind – und nicht per Gieskanne überall gleich verteilt werden – und trotzdem hier zu viel und dort zu wenig.
> 
> Das ist kein beschränkter Blick, sondern Weitsicht. 🤓



Na dann hoffen wir mal dass Deine Weitsicht am Schluss nicht  in die Röhre gucken  bedeutet  -  v.a. nicht in der von Krematorien.


----------



## Mrtain (29 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Als Ungeimpfter kommt man
> doch nirgends rein außer beim Lidl und Co und da auch nur mit Maske.


Doch, mit gefälschten Impfpässen bzw. gefälschten Impfzertifikaten....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Doch, mit gefälschten Impfpässen bzw. gefälschten Impfzertifikaten....


Deren illegaler Handel gerade floriert.


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Deren illegaler Handel gerade floriert.


Zählt das nicht als Urkundenfälschung? ne strafbare Handlung nur um in ein Restaurant zu kommen? Gewagt.


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Zählt das nicht als Urkundenfälschung? ne strafbare Handlung nur um in ein Restaurant zu kommen? Gewagt.


Die Dummen werden nie alle!


----------



## zako (29 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Zählt das nicht als Urkundenfälschung? ne strafbare Handlung nur um in ein Restaurant zu kommen? Gewagt.


... oder als Fussballtrainer arbeiten zu können.


----------



## MFreiberger (29 November 2021)




----------



## JSEngineering (29 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Zählt das nicht als Urkundenfälschung? ne strafbare Handlung nur um in ein Restaurant zu kommen? Gewagt.


https://www.haufe.de/recht/kanzleim...sses-ist-nicht-immer-strafbar_222_554574.html


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Erwiesen ist das nicht. Wenn ein Ungeimpfter wegern der höheren Vireanlast 10 ansteckt, und der Geimpfte nur einen, dann wäre die Aussage nicht richtig. Vermutlich gibt es dafür noch kein verlässliche Zahlen.


Sollte es aber, ist es doch der allereinzige Aspekt, welcher diesen 2G Blödsinn, sowie das geimpft vs. ungeimpft Bashing noch halbwegs rechtfertigen würde. 2G ist im Moment nichts anderes als der - sagen wir mal verzweifelte - Versuch, doch noch den ein oder anderen zum feierlichen Erst-Schuss zu überreden. Der Epidemiologische Aspekt darf dabei einigermaßen bezweifelt werden.

Abgesehen davon wird es imho demnächst sowieso wieder einen Lockdown geben, schließlich hat man ja jetzt mal wieder eine neue ultragefährliche Variante aus dem Hut gezaubert.



Mrtain schrieb:


> Doch, mit gefälschten Impfpässen bzw. gefälschten Impfzertifikaten....


Abgesehen davon, dass ich das für Blödsinn halte, weil wenn dann ehrlich dagegen, aber nicht so, und bei diesem Scheiß-Spiel dann doch noch mitspielen. Aber andererseits: Letzlich ist doch sowieso in DE kaum kontrollierbar ob der Impfpass echt, falsch, oder sonstwas ist ...
Letztlich ist es ja auch nachwievor so, dass keiner so wirklich genau weiß, wer bzw. wieviele in DE geimpft sind, oder auch nicht ...
Das Spiegelt sich letztlich ja auch im Krankenhaus, weil bei der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Impfstatus "unbekannt" ist, also niemand hat eine Ahnung ob die die da liegen jetzt so wirklich echt geimpft oder halt eben ungeimpft sind.

Ob das jetzt strafbar wäre, im Falle dass das bei privatwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen verwendet wird, ist juristisch durchaus noch ein Streitpunkt, bzw. soll sich jetzt ja erst mit der neuen Bundesregierung ändern ...

Und selbst dass ist ja mittlerweile schon überholt, weil nach 6-9 Monaten (im höchstfall 12) ab Schuss wirst du demnächst rechtlich sowieso wieder als ungeimpft gelten, insofern ist das Vergnügen mit dem gefälschten Impfpass ja sowieso von eher kurzer Dauer ... also immer schön fleißig boostern, irgendwann klappts schon mit dem Schlaganfall


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> insofern ist das Vergnügen mit dem gefälschten Impfpass ja sowieso von eher kurzer Dauer


Dann wird die dritte Impfung im Hinterhof vom entsprechenden Klientel auch noch gegen bares nachgetragen.
Ich hoffe ja dass die Strafen drastisch erhöht werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> .. schließlich hat man ja jetzt mal wieder eine neue ultragefährliche Variante aus dem Hut gezaubert...


Erkläre doch mal bitte, was du mit dieser Formulierung aussagen möchtest!?


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal bitte, was du mit dieser Formulierung aussagen möchtest!?


Die ultragefährliche neue oder alte Südafrikavariante, jetzt als Omikron bezeichnet, welche alle mal wieder in Ultragroße Sorgen versetzt ...
Erste Fälle soll es ja auch schon geben ...


----------



## Heinileini (29 November 2021)

Könntest Du auch noch für "aus dem Hut gezaubert" eine Erklärung aus dem Hut zaubern?


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Könntest Du auch noch für "aus dem Hut gezaubert" eine Erklärung aus dem Hut zaubern?


Das hängt jetzt halt davon ab, ob du zur Sekte der Coronatiker gehörst oder nicht.
Bei einem Virus, was quasi ständig irgendwie mutiert, erscheint der Zeitpunkt jetzt dann doch irgendwie passend, dass man ausgerechnet jetzt, nach einer besseren Handvoll Fällen ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei einem Virus, was quasi ständig irgendwie mutiert, erscheint der Zeitpunkt jetzt dann doch irgendwie passend, dass man ausgerechnet jetzt, nach einer besseren Handvoll Fällen ...


Hört sich nach einer Verschwörungstheorie an......


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer Verschwörungstheorie an......


Möglich, so ehrlich muss man sein, aber hey, betrachten wir es als willkommene Abwechslung, Delta lockt mittlerweile ja schon keinen mehr hinterm Ofen hervor. Poppcorn ist auch schon bestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Möglich, so ehrlich muss man sein, aber hey, betrachten wir es als willkommene Abwechslung


ok, aber das ist deine Meinung. Meine sicher nicht.


----------



## ducati (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Die ultragefährliche neue oder alte Südafrikavariante, jetzt als Omikron bezeichnet, welche alle mal wieder in Ultragroße Sorgen versetzt ...
> Erste Fälle soll es ja auch schon geben ...


ja, da sind aber nach zwei Tagen die Medien wieder ziemlich zurückgerudert...

Erstens ist unklar, woher die Variante wirklich kommt, da Südafrika neben England, das einzige Land ist, die flächendeckend und umfänglich nach neuen Varianten suchen. Deshalb wurde damals auch die Delta-Variante in Südafrika zuerst gefunden, da sonst niemand danach gesucht hat.

Zweitens ist völlig unklar, wie "gefährlich" diese Variante ist. Gibt sogar erste Aussagen, dass die Variante weniger "gefährlich" ist.


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ok, aber das ist deine Meinung. Meine sicher nicht.


Was ne Überraschung ...


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Unsere Regierung ist halt auch nur ein Spielball der Medien. Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns mehr auf diejenigen konzentrieren, die den ganzen Coronamist angezettelt haben und zum Beispiel am Black Friday weniger chinesische Produkte kaufen. Damit würde man den richtigen treffen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Unsere Regierung ist halt auch nur ein Spielball der Medien. Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns mehr auf diejenigen konzentrieren, die den ganzen Coronamist angezettelt haben und zum Beispiel am Black Friday weniger chinesische Produkte kaufen. Damit würde man den richtigen treffen.


Wieso die drehen den Spieß doch gerade um und liefern einfach nichts mehr.


----------



## infomike (29 November 2021)

Es geht doch nicht darum wer was angezettelt hat, oder wem man für etwas die Schuld geben kann.

Nennt es wie Ihr wollt.

Es gibt hier auf jeden Fall was das sehr viele Leute tötet, unser Gesundheitssystem an seine Belastungsgrenze treibt und viele trauernde zurücklässt.

Es bringt nichts den schwarzen Peter hin und her zu schieben! Jetzt gilt es erstmal Sofortmaßnahmen umzusetzten und alles zu tun was nötig ist um der Lage wenigstens wieder einigermaßen Herr zu werden.
Dieses Gejammer und suchen nach Schuldigen kann ich nicht mehr hören!


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Stattdessen gehen wir auf die (Regierung) los, die mit den Folgen klarkommen müssen und die, da sie mit der Situation etwas überfordert sind, Fehler machen. Wir leben in einer goldenen Zeit, in der seit 75 Jahren Frieden herrscht und jeder seine Meinung sagen kann. Plötzlich bricht eine Pandemie über die Weltbevölkerung herein. Es ist niemand vorbereitet. Jetzt heißt es auch für unsere Volksvertreter: learning by doing. Und wir haben nichts anderes zu tun als jede Maßnahme als Tyrannei, Verrat am Volk und ähnlichem zu titulieren, Querdenker, Aluhüte und andere Idiotenvereine zu gründen und alle Schutzmaßnahmen zu unterlaufen. Wenn ein Autofahrer 2 Mal im Jahr die Reifen wechselt um sicher zu fahren, ist das egal, aber wenn es heißt: man muss 1 mal jährlich boostern um die Schutzwirkung der Impfung aufrecht zu erhalten, kommen die Polemiker aus den Löchern gekrochen um Stimmung zu machen. Und so etwas kotzt mich an.


----------



## Rudi (29 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Stattdessen gehen wir auf die (Regierung) los, die mit den Folgen klarkommen müssen und die, da sie mit der Situation etwas überfordert sind, Fehler machen. Wir leben in einer goldenen Zeit, in der seit 75 Jahren Frieden herrscht und jeder seine Meinung sagen kann. Plötzlich bricht eine Pandemie über die Weltbevölkerung herein. Es ist niemand vorbereitet. Jetzt heißt es auch für unsere Volksvertreter: learning by doing. Und wir haben nichts anderes zu tun als jede Maßnahme als Tyrannei, Verrat am Volk und ähnlichem zu titulieren, Querdenker, Aluhüte und andere Idiotenvereine zu gründen und alle Schutzmaßnahmen zu unterlaufen. Wenn ein Autofahrer 2 Mal im Jahr die Reifen wechselt um sicher zu fahren, ist das egal, aber wenn es heißt: man muss 1 mal jährlich boostern um die Schutzwirkung der Impfung aufrecht zu erhalten, kommen die Polemiker aus den Löchern gekrochen um Stimmung zu machen. Und so etwas kotzt mich an.


Zum Glück gibt es Hellseher wie Herrn Lauterbach welcher garantieren kann das das Impfen keine Spätfolgen hat.


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Was machst Du, wenn Du über eine Baustelle gehst, es plötzlich Steine regnet und 2 Meter neben Dir ein Schutzhelm liegt? Setzt Du Ihn auf oder verweigerst Du das mit der Begründung, daß das GS Zeichen abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Hellseher wie Herrn Lauterbach welcher garantieren kann das das Impfen keine Spätfolgen hat.


Sagt das der Lauterbach? Der ist doch der Schwarzmaler vom Dienst ...

Das Thema Spätfolgen ist hier ganz gut erklärt – zumindest für Nicht-Aluhut-Träger:









						Impfstoffe: Warum es keine Langzeit-Nebenwirkungen gibt
					

Noch immer wollen sich manche aus Angst vor Spätfolgen nicht gegen Corona impfen lassen. Doch Langzeit-Nebenwirkungen gibt's bei Impfungen nicht.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Setzt Du Ihn auf oder verweigerst Du das mit der Begründung, daß das GS Zeichen abgelaufen ist?


Bzw. wer kann garantieren, dass dir dieser Helm überhaupt hilft. Selbst wenn er ein GS-Zeichen hat.
Wer hat das GS-Zeichen überhaupt vergeben, war das ein Hellseher?

PS:
Wieso darf mir die BG-Bau oder der Werksschutz überhaupt vorschreiben dass ich auf einer Baustelle einen Helm tragen muss.
Ich fühle mich in meiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt. Und dann noch dieses lästige stehen bleiben vor roten Ampeln.


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Nicht aufsetzen schadet jedenfalls mehr.


----------



## Frohnius (29 November 2021)

komisch dass der irregeführte impfer den irregeführten nicht-impfer  bekehren will und umgekehrt


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Nicht aufsetzen schadet jedenfalls mehr.


Sorry, aber das muss jetzt einfach:


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sagt das der Lauterbach? Der ist doch der Schwarzmaler vom Dienst ...
> 
> Das Thema Spätfolgen ist hier ganz gut erklärt – zumindest für Nicht-Aluhut-Träger:
> 
> ...



Ja genau. Von den staatsmedien(manipulatoren) !!!111!!!!einself!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> komisch dass der irregeführte impfer den irregeführten nicht-impfer  bekehren will und umgekehrt


Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand einen anderen bekehren will. Ich denke eher dass einige von
den "alternativen Fakten" bzw. "Halbwahrheiten" genervt sind. Aber gut, so was muss man halt
aushalten.

Hier mal so ein Paradebeispiel für Halbwahrheit:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/ist-die-bevölkerung-in-deutschland-geimpft.105009/page-17#post-810564


----------



## Frohnius (29 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand einen anderen bekehren will. Ich denke eher dass einige von
> den "alternativen Fakten" bzw. "Halbwahrheiten" genervt sind. Aber gut, so was muss man halt
> aushalten.
> 
> ...


also mal völlig außen vor gelassen was man jetzt wirklich glauben kann ...
fest steht, dass die versprechungen der politik der letzten 2 jahre natürlich völliger unsinn waren ...

ungefährlich für kinder ...
nur gefährlich für vorerkrankte ..
impfen ...
lockdown ..
nochmal impfen ..
lockdown ...
boostern ..
lockdown ..
kinder impfen ...

immer höhere infektionszahlen trotz immer höherer impfquote ..
es gibt länder mit 97% impfquote und trotzdem lockdown ...

^^ also hier müsste eigentlich jeder, ob geimpft oder nicht, zurückdenkend feststellen dass hier etwas nicht stimmt ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> fest steht, dass die versprechungen der politik der letzten 2 jahre natürlich völliger unsinn waren ...


Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach richtig gewesen?

Die Politik kann doch machen was sie will, reagieren sie gelassener dann heißt es "die haben nichts gemacht",
reagieren sie schnell heißt es "ist alles total überzogen", läuft irgendwas gut, interessiert es kaum jemand,
läuft etwas schlecht steht es in fast jeder Tageszeitung auf Seite 1 in XXL.......


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Deutschland verfügt über 2650 Intensivbetten. Im Moment haben wir, glaube ich ca. 5 Millionen  Coronafälle (positiv getestete). In der letzten Woche kamen 4589 davon in die Krankenhäuser. etwa 10 Prozent davon landen auf Intensiv. 30 Prozent der Deutschen (ungeimpft) entsprechen ca 25 Millionen. Die Kapazität der Intensivbetten ist ausgeschöpft und die durchschnittliche Verweildauer der Patienten beträgt 3 Wochen. Erleidet jetzt eine Person (Was auch immer) in Deutschland einen Schlaganfall, Herzinfarkt oder Ähnliches, was ja ab und an mal vorkommen soll, besteht keine Möglichkeit der Unterbringung auf einer Intensivstation. Die Medien, Querdenker, Aluhüte usw werden sich darauf stürzen und es als Staatsversagen, Verschwörung usw. bezeichnen und auf die Straße gehen.
Also, wenn ich in der Regierung wäre, hätte ich jetzt Angst und würde in meinen Gegenmaßnahmen sicher manchmal überreagieren.


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach richtig gewesen?
> 
> Die Politik kann doch machen was sie will, reagieren sie gelassener dann heißt es "die haben nichts gemacht",
> reagieren sie schnell heißt es "ist alles total überzogen", läuft irgendwas gut, interessiert es kaum jemand,
> läuft etwas schlecht steht es in fast jeder Tageszeitung auf Seite 1 in XXL.......



Wegen der hohen impfquote ist die infektionszahl ja nicht mehr so aussagekräftig. Eigentlich müsste man jetzt auf die intensivplatzauslastung schauen, aber die verzögert die reaktionsmöglichkeit, wieder um zwei Wochen. 
Bleibt also wieder nur der inszidenzwert, ist halt das was man als daten zur verfügung hat. Nicht viel, aber besser als nix. Ich möcht nicht mit den entscheidungsträgern tauschen müssen.


----------



## escride1 (29 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ungefährlich für kinder ... *gab es keine realen Daten zu*
> nur gefährlich für vorerkrankte .. *wie man es ja auch sieht*
> impfen ... *ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung*
> lockdown .. *blöde Sache, war aber abzusehen*
> ...





dekuika schrieb:


> Deutschland verfügt über 2650 Intensivbetten.







__





						DIVI Intensivregister
					






					www.intensivregister.de
				



Stimmt irgendwas hier nicht?


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Entschuldigung, war in der Spalte verrutscht. Aber der Umstand, dass die BW Patienten in andere Bundesländer fliegen muss ist Besorgniserregend.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ also hier müsste eigentlich jeder, ob geimpft oder nicht, zurückdenkend feststellen dass hier etwas nicht stimmt ...


Was heißt: "hier stimmt was nicht"?

Das ist eine Entwicklung, dazulernen, Versuch und Irrtum – hinterher wissen alle* immer mehr.

Wollen wir uns wirklich vorstellen, wie es hier aussehen würde, wenn wir die Impfstoffe nicht hätten?

*na gut, mit ein paar Ausnahmen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

Nebenbei – denkt doch mal an einen klassischen Sondermaschinenbauer:

Der denkt sich etwas noch nie dagewesenes aus, plant, konstruiert, baut und programmiert – und die Kiste schnurrt und läuft von Anfang zu 100%, fällt nie aus und verschleißt nicht. Solche Koryphäen haben wir halt in der Politik und im Gesundheitswesen nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 November 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> lockdown .. *die haben es immer noch nicht gelernt einfach mal Ruhe walten zu lassen, stattdessen Urlaub, Party, Händeschütteln*



Tja ... kann man so und so sehen ...
Ich bin geimpft ... und mittlerweile auch genesen ...
Naja ... und infiziert habe ich mich weder auf einer Party oder im Urlaub oder beim Händeschütteln ... *Nein* ... infiziert habe ich mich, wie es sich gehört, auf der Arbeit (wie es sich gehört) und zwar auch *nicht* durch Unachtsamkeit. Leider weiß ich noch nicht mal bei wem - nur der Ort ist klar - andere Kontakte hatte ich nämlich in der fraglichen Zeit nicht.
Also vielleicht dier Polemik mal _ein bisschen_ kleiner halten ...


----------



## Rudi (29 November 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Tja ... kann man so und so sehen ...
> Ich bin geimpft ... und mittlerweile auch genesen ...
> Naja ... und infiziert habe ich mich weder auf einer Party oder im Urlaub oder beim Händeschütteln ... *Nein* ... infiziert habe ich mich, wie es sich gehört, auf der Arbeit (wie es sich gehört) und zwar auch *nicht* durch Unachtsamkeit. Leider weiß ich noch nicht mal bei wem - nur der Ort ist klar - andere Kontakte hatte ich nämlich in der fraglichen Zeit nicht.
> Also vielleicht dier Polemik mal _ein bisschen_ kleiner halten ...


----------



## Rudi (29 November 2021)

Naja, ohne Kontakte kann es ja nur der Ort gewesen sein oder die Impfung.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2021)

Wer noch nicht geimpft ist, sollte sich dieses Video auf keinen Fall anschauen!






maiLab behandelt noch viele weitere wissenschaftliche Themen auf sehr unterhaltsame Weise 👍 .


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Die ultragefährliche neue oder alte Südafrikavariante, jetzt als Omikron bezeichnet, welche alle mal wieder in Ultragroße Sorgen versetzt ...
> Erste Fälle soll es ja auch schon geben ...


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht geimpft ist, sollte sich dieses Video auf keinen Fall anschauen!
> maiLab behandelt noch viele weitere wissenschaftliche Themen auf sehr unterhaltsame Weise 👍 .


Keine Sorge, in die Versuchung komme ich bei der Susi schon von Haus aus nicht, und das ist relativ egal worüber die gerade mal zufällig quatscht.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2021)

@de vliegende hollander:
Die rechten verharmlosen mal wieder. In Süfafrika wird deutlich weniger getestet als bei uns. In Deutschland sind 6,4 Prozent der Tests positiv, in Südafrika 15,3 Prozent, dann musst du von daher schon mal mit über der doppelten Zahl rechnen wenn du die Werte vergleichen willst.


----------



## Strömling (29 November 2021)

Wer noch nicht geimpft ist,oder schon geimpft ist sollte sich dieses Video auf jeden  Fall anschauen!


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> @de vliegende hollander:
> Die rechten verharmlosen mal wieder. In Süfafrika wird deutlich weniger getestet als bei uns. In Deutschland sind 6,4 Prozent der Tests positiv, in Südafrika 15,3 Prozent, dann musst du von daher schon mal mit über der doppelten Zahl rechnen wenn du die Werte vergleichen willst.


Du kannst noch nicht mal in DE Werte von Landkreis zu Landkreis "vergleichen", geschweigedenn innerhalb Europas. Insofern sind die Vergleiche von Haus aus ziemlich ... komisch.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> @de vliegende hollander:
> Die rechten verharmlosen mal wieder. In Süfafrika wird deutlich weniger getestet als bei uns. In Deutschland sind 6,4 Prozent der Tests positiv, in Südafrika 15,3 Prozent, dann musst du von daher schon mal mit über der doppelten Zahl rechnen wenn du die Werte vergleichen willst.


Also, ich lese, wie mehr mann testet, desto höher die Zahlen.? Was früher bestreitet ist? Verstehe ich dich richtig?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

@de vliegende hollander

Wenn Du die Daten-Quelle Deiner Schwurbler-Grafik angeschaut hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass die Letalitätsrate dort doppelt so hoch ist, wie bei uns.









						Corona-Zahlen für Südafrika
					

Aktuelle Kennzahlen zu Corona-Infektionen für Südafrika (Afrika). Täglich aktualisiert.




					www.corona-in-zahlen.de
				




Aber ihr arbeitet ja konsequent hart an einer Steigerung hier.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @de vliegende hollander
> 
> Wenn Du die Daten-Quelle Deiner Schwurbler-Grafik angeschaut hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass die Letalitätsrate dort doppelt so hoch ist, wie bei uns.
> 
> ...


Die Quelle hab ich mich tatsächlich angeschaut...


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2021)

> Also, ich lese, wie mehr mann testet, desto höher die Zahlen.? Was früher bestreitet ist? Verstehe ich dich richtig?



Das sind einfachste mathematische Zusammenhänge. Du verwechselst das mit  den damaligen Theorien der Corona-Leugner, die behaupteten damals, die Zahlen wären nur so hoch, weil so viel getestet wird. Dabei ist es einfach so, dass die Zahlen realistischer sind, je mehr getestet wird. Alles was nicht getestet wird ist Graubereich. Sollte man eigentlich wissen wenn man in der Autoamtisierungsbranche unterwegs ist.


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das sind einfachste mathematische Zusammenhänge. Du verwechselst das mit  den damaligen Theorien der Corona-Leugner, die behaupteten damals, die Zahlen wären nur so hoch, weil so viel getestet wird. Dabei ist es einfach so, dass die Zahlen realistischer sind, je mehr getestet wird. Alles was nicht getestet wird ist Graubereich.


Stimmt, das sind dann diese 60% + x grauen geimpften, die das Virus ungehindert, weil i.d.R. ungetestet weitertragen können?
Das sind dann die geimpften, welche selbst in dem Falle testpositiv aber symptomlos, nicht in Quarantäne müssen (und nebenbei auch nicht in der Statistik auftauchen)?

Sollte man als hochbezahlter Automatisierungjunkie aber auch schnallen ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Stimmt, das sind dann diese 60% + x grauen geimpften, die das Virus ungehindert, weil i.d.R. ungetestet weitertragen können?


"Außerdem zeigt ihmzufolge eine neue Modellierungsstudie, dass selbst bei niedrigerer Impfquote die Übertragung ganz überwiegend von Ungeimpften ausgeht."

-> https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/berl...te-nur-bei-symptomen-aussagekraeftig-100.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

Ich freue mich schon, wenn diese Corona Zeit vorbei ist und wir bei einem Stammtisch über TIA, RC Glieder, Lochstreifenkarten und sonstiges fachsimpeln können und uns nicht mehr mit diesem Mist gegenseitig an den Hals gehen.

Zum Wohle 🍻


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, in die Versuchung komme ich bei der Susi schon von Haus aus nicht,..


Warum nicht?


----------



## MSB (29 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "Außerdem zeigt ihmzufolge eine neue Modellierungsstudie, dass selbst bei niedrigerer Impfquote die Übertragung ganz überwiegend von Ungeimpften ausgeht."
> 
> -> https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/berl...te-nur-bei-symptomen-aussagekraeftig-100.html


Der selbe Typ:


> 3G sieht Drosten an dieser Stelle aber nicht als hilfreiche Maßnahme: Die Tests verhinderten keine Infektionen, sie hätten sogar die Auswirkung, dass sich Ungeimpfte in Situationen begeben, in denen sie sich infizieren könnten. »Wir sind ja jetzt in einer Hochinzidenz-Situation, da müssen wir damit rechnen, dass die anwesenden Geimpften jeweils ein substanzielles Risiko haben, unerkannt infiziert zu sein.«











						Coronapandemie: Christian Drosten dämpft Erwartungen an 3G-Regel in Bus und Bahn
					

Im öffentlichen Nahverkehr sollen nur noch Geimpfte, Genesene oder Getestete befördert werden: Mit dieser Maßnahme will die Politik die Infektionszahlen wieder senken. Der Virologe Christian Drosten ist skeptisch.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Drosten ist eigentlich für so ziemlich alles ein schlechtest Beispiel, weil der hat die letzten 2 Jahre so viel gesagt, dass du für fast alles das passende Zitat findest.


----------



## Frohnius (30 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und was wäre deiner Meinung nach richtig gewesen?


hinterher könnte man ja immer schlauer sein ... 

trotzdem gab es damals schon virologen der im öffentlich rechtlichen gesagt hat : impfe NIE in eine pandemie ...
er sprach sich dafür aus, sich auf erkrankte und somit medikamente zu konzentrieren ...
- viele infizieren sich 
- nur ein bruchteil davon erkrankt (kinder so gut wie nie) 
- wenige erkranken schwer 
- und menschen mit vorerkrankungen können daran sterben .....
- die entwicklung eines impfstoffes wird min. 10 jahre dauern 
^^^^ das war die aussage damals 
und diese aussagen waren ja nicht ohne wissen getroffen worden - sars-cov gibt es schon viel länger.

somit wäre es für mich auch logisch gewesen, 100 tausend medikamente anzuschaffen und nicht 200 mio imfpdosen.
wie von zauberhand war dann plötzlich ein impfstoff verfügbar ...als dann dumm und stur der weg in die impferei 

^^ ich glaube bis hierher kann jeder sagen - ja, das war so ....

ich habe kürzlich ein video gesehen, das ich trotz seiner länge jedem hier empfehlen würde ...
denn hier ist genau das richtige publikum - informatiker und mathematiker !!


----------



## dekuika (30 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon, wenn diese Corona Zeit vorbei ist und wir bei einem Stammtisch über TIA, RC Glieder, Lochstreifenkarten und sonstiges fachsimpeln können und uns nicht mehr mit diesem Mist gegenseitig an den Hals gehen.
> 
> Zum Wohle 🍻


Das waren noch Zeiten, als man an der NC-Maschine mit Locher und Klebeband Programmierfehler beheben konnte.


----------



## dekuika (30 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hinterher könnte man ja immer schlauer sein ...
> 
> trotzdem gab es damals schon virologen der im öffentlich rechtlichen gesagt hat : impfe NIE in eine pandemie ...
> er sprach sich dafür aus, sich auf erkrankte und somit medikamente zu konzentrieren ...
> ...


Da Viren keinen eigenen Stoffwechsel haben, ist die Entwicklung von Medikamenten ziemlich schwierig. Du kannst im Prinzip nur die Verbreitung hemmen und das Immunsystem unterstützen. Bei HIV zieht sich so eine Behandlung mit mehreren Medikamenten über Jahre hin. So etwas wie Penizillin wird es gegen Viren nicht geben weshalb ich persönlich die Impfung als das kleinere Übel sehe.


----------



## Ralle (30 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> somit wäre es für mich auch logisch gewesen, 100 tausend medikamente anzuschaffen und nicht 200 mio imfpdosen.
> wie von zauberhand war dann plötzlich ein impfstoff verfügbar ...als dann dumm und stur der weg in die impferei


Ja korrekt, aber welche Medikamente???
Bleichmittel?

Die ersten Medikamente sind jetzt gerade in der Zulassung. Ich hoffe wirklich für alle, die sich noch infizieren, dass die gut sind, schnell kommen und wirksam sind.


----------



## ducati (30 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich habe kürzlich ein video gesehen, das ich trotz seiner länge jedem hier empfehlen würde ...
> denn hier ist genau das richtige publikum - informatiker und mathematiker !!


es ist wirklich lang, vielleicht schau ichs mir heut Abaned bis zu Ende an... Wie immer mit den Statistiken ist das alles so ne Sache.

Am Anfang erklärt er alles ziemlich nachvollziehbar.
Dann kommt irgendwann die Gegenüberstellung Deutschland <-> Schweden, und das ist m.M. wieder Äpfel mit Birnen...

Schweden hat eine viel geringere Bevölkerungsdichte als Deutschland. Weiterhin gab es dort zwar weniger Maßnahmen, aber es durfte die Bevölkerung sich nur im Umkreis von 2h um den eigenen Wohnort bewegen. Weiterhin waren dort 2020 deutlich weniger Touristen im Land unterwegs als sonst. Also es gab sicherlich weniger kontakteinschränkende konkret angeordnete Maßnahmen, aber trotzdem einige indirekte.
In den dicht besiedelten Vororten der großen Städte gab es auch "viele" "Coronafälle", was dann zu deutlichen Verwerfungen zwischen der schwedischen Landbevölkerung und den in den Vororten ansässigen Menschen geführt hat, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Ich war 2020 in Schweden, dort hatte ich durchschnittlich 5 Menschen am Tag, die mir näher als 10m gekommen sind... (deutlich weniger als in Deutschland in Arbeit und Supermarkt)

Also, in Schweden gab es sicherlich trotz geringer Maßnahmen deutlich weniger Kontakte zw. Menschen als in Deutschland mit hohen Maßnahmen...

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (30 November 2021)

ich würde auf das Anschauen verzichten 








						Faktencheck: Die Widerlegung des Fake-Videos "Pandemie in den Rohdaten"
					

Das Pandemie-Leugner Video "Die Pandemie in den Rohdaten" ist voller Fehler und Lücken und kocht nur längst widerlegte Mythen der Querdenker hoch. Die pseudowissenschaftliche Art täuscht über die massiven Fake News dahinter hinweg.




					www.volksverpetzer.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja korrekt, aber welche Medikamente???
> Bleichmittel?


Herr Trump hat zusätzlich noch helles licht empfohlen ...


----------



## Frohnius (30 November 2021)

der vergleich mit schweden ist aber sicherlich nicht der springende punkt .... und macht den rest nicht unglaubwürdig ...
ich finde die ganzen erklärungen sehr schlüssig bis auf den schluss beim vergleich mit kriegsgeschehen der vergangenheit ...

und @ christophD ... im ernst .. volksverpetzer als verlässliche quelle ? ein paar kiffende blogger ? echt ?

ich bin selbst eher der mathematische typ - und kann das was er aus den rohdaten macht nachvollziehen - klingt logisch für mich ...


----------



## ducati (30 November 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ich würde auf das Anschauen verzichten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab kein Problem damit, mir Sachen anzuschauen und mir trotzdem meine eigene Meinung zu bilden...

Gibt es auch noch ein Video "Widerlegung der Widerlegung der Videos zu den Rohdaten" 😂

Aber ja, es wird immer schwieriger, sich zu dem ganzen ne sinnvolle eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Frohnius (30 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ich hab kein Problem damit, mir Sachen anzuschauen und mir trotzdem meine eigene Meinung zu bilden...


und genau so sollte man an die sache rangehen ...   
ich bin kein freund von verschwörungstheorien ... aber von mathematik ...


----------



## ChristophD (30 November 2021)

wo habe ich "verlässliche Quelle" geschrieben?
Man kann auch noch https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/2...laesst-kontext-aus-und-fuehrt-so-in-die-irre/ dazu aufführen.

Ob jetzt kiffende blogger oder selbsternannte Erbsenzähler, spielt das am Ende eine Rolle?


----------



## ducati (30 November 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Ob jetzt kiffende blogger oder selbsternannte Erbsenzähler, spielt das am Ende eine Rolle?


Jeder nutzt grad die Möglichkeit, um mit möglichst extremen Aussagen sich in den Vordergrund zu spielen, um möglichst viele Likes, Anerkennung, Werbegeld, was auch immer abzugreifen und sich "Anerkennung" zu verschaffen...

Egal ob bei Youtube, Facebook im Fernsehen oder hier im SPS-Forum...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Egal ob bei Youtube, Facebook im Fernsehen oder hier im SPS-Forum...


Bild nicht zu vergessen, mit kräftigen Schlagwörtern in Schriftgröße 50 und rotem Hintergrund Angst und Hetze verbreiten.


----------



## ducati (30 November 2021)

Ausserdem gibts ja nicht nur beim Coronathema diese Konfliktphasen, im Internet werden die echt schnell durchlaufen:


> Diskussion​Am Anfang steht zunächst die „Sachfrage“, also der Diskussionsgegenstand, an der sich die Diskussion entzündet hat. In dieser Phase wird zunächst um den Gegenstand „nur“ diskutiert.
> 
> Überlagerung​Die Diskussion mündet schließlich in einer kritischen Situation, Typischerweise stellt die eine Seite die Argumente der anderen in Frage und es kommt zu Unterstellungen. Ab diesem Punkt wird die Sachfrage überlagert durch Werte-,  Beziehungs- und Personenfragen. Die Sachfrage wird ab jetzt von Emotionen _überlagert_.
> 
> ...


----------



## dekuika (30 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibts ja nicht nur beim Coronathema diese Konfliktphasen, im Internet werden die echt schnell durchlaufen:


Bist Du verheiratet?


----------



## Frohnius (30 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Jeder nutzt grad die Möglichkeit, um mit möglichst extremen Aussagen sich in den Vordergrund zu spielen, um möglichst viele Likes, Anerkennung, Werbegeld, was auch immer abzugreifen und sich "Anerkennung" zu verschaffen...
> 
> Egal ob bei Youtube, Facebook im Fernsehen oder hier im SPS-Forum...



richtig so sehe ich das aus .. ganz schwer sich hier eine meinung zu bilden ....
söder und co müssten wegen volksverhetzung weggesperrt werden ... dann könnte das thema etwas sachlicher werden


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> richtig so sehe ich das aus .. ganz schwer sich hier eine meinung zu bilden ...


Das gilt doch aber sicherlich nur für die Anderen?



Frohnius schrieb:


> ... söder und co müssten wegen volksverhetzung weggesperrt werden ... dann könnte das thema etwas sachlicher werden


Aber beim Wegsperren wegen Volksverhetzung immer schön sachlich bleiben!


----------



## Mrtain (30 November 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> richtig so sehe ich das aus .. ganz schwer sich hier eine meinung zu bilden ....
> söder und co müssten wegen volksverhetzung weggesperrt werden ... dann könnte das thema etwas sachlicher werden



Besser als Larry kann man es nicht ausdrücken:



> ... Also vielleicht die Polemik mal ein bisschen kleiner halten ...


----------



## Oberchefe (30 November 2021)

> - nur ein bruchteil davon erkrankt (kinder so gut wie nie)
> - wenige erkranken schwer


Deswegen haben wir ein Problem mit zu vollen Intensivstationen trotz verschobener anderweitiger Operationen?


> - die entwicklung eines impfstoffes wird min. 10 jahre dauern


Wir haben schon viel früher als die angegebenen 10 Jahre einen Impfstoff bekommen. Nach meiner Einschätzung hat der Experte sich in mehreren Punkten geirrt. Die Mehrheit der Virologen ist bekannterweise auch anderer Meinung.

 Oder ist das die Verschwörung von mehreren(!) Pharmaherstellern mit Regierungen in der ganzen Welt? Ausbaldowert von Bill Gates zusammen mit den Juden?


----------



## Oberchefe (30 November 2021)

Und hier noch ein offener Brief eines Arztes aus dem Erzgebirge, einer Region mit bekanntermaßen niedriger Imfquote und entsprechend hohen Inzidenzen:








						Klartext! - WochenENDspiegel
					

Dr. med. Thomas Ketteler, der Arzt, der die Spieler des EHV Aue und des FC Erzgebirge kardiologisch betreut, schreibt einen offenen Brief an den Landrat zum Thema Corona



					www.wochenendspiegel.de


----------



## A3Q (1 Dezember 2021)

Also ich schaue mir immer die Zahlen vom DIVI Intensivregister an: DIVI Intensivregister
Dort kann man schön sich die Entwicklung anschauen. Das sind ja offiziell erfassten Zahlen, auf die sich sämtliche Maßnahmen berufen.

Fangen wir an mit der Ländertabelle: Ländertabelle

Dort sind natürlich die interessanten Spalten folgende:

- Gesamtzahl aktuell betreibbarer Intensivbetten: 22.145
- Intensivbetten aktuell belegt: 19.806
- Fälle COVID-19 aktuell in Behandlung: 4.632

Das heißt, zu Zeit sind 23,4% der belegten Intensivbetten mit Coronapatienten belegt. Wobei dort keine Unterscheidung zwischen AN und MIT gemacht wird. Zitat auf den FAQ:


> *Welche Tagesaktuellen Fallzahlen zu COVID-19-Patient*innen auf intensivstationen werden erfasst?
> 
> Aktuelle COVID-19-Fälle*: Anzahl aller aktuell in intensivmedizinischer Behandlung (beatmet und nicht beatmet) befindlichen COVID-19-Patient*innen (in allen Intensivbereichen: Low-Care, High-Care, ECMO). Dabei nur nachgewiesene Infektionen mit SARS-CoV-2 und KEINE Verdachtsfälle. Das bedeutet COVID-19-Fälle werden im Intensivregister als solche gezählt, sobald ein positiver Test vorliegt.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist hier der Anstieg kritisch zu beobachten.

Weiter gehts zu den Zeitreihen: Zeitreihen

Hier spiegeln sich natürlich die Zahlen aus der Ländertabelle wieder. Zu sehen natürlich der Anstieg ab Oktober, wie letztes Jahr.







Eine Interessante Tabelle auf dieser Seite:




Hier zu sehen, die belegten Betten sind seit April nahezu identisch. Was sich drastisch ändert, ist die Anzahl der Freien Betten (hellblau). Aber nicht auf Grund der Belegten, sonder auf Grund der betreibbaren Betten.

Weiterhin Interessant auf dieser Seite (leider etwas versteckt unter dem aufklappbaren Reiter "Zusätzliche Zeitreihen":




Sind natürlich nur die Zahlen aus der Ländertabelle grafisch dargestellt. Aber man sieht hier einen ähnlichen Anstieg wie im letzten Jahr. Es ist natürlich abzuwarten wie "hoch" die Kurve dieses Jahr geht.
Meine persönliche Meinung: Die Anzahl der Covid-Patienten ist nicht sonderlich ausschlaggebend für diese Notlage wie ich finde. 
_EDIT: Natürlich ist jeder neue COVID-19-Patient, aber genauso wie jeder neue nicht-COVID-19-Patient auf der ITS mehr eine zusätzliche Belastung mehr für das Gesundheitssystem._
Letztes Jahr war es ja eine ähnliche Situation, die wir ja auch gemeistert haben. Die Anzahl der betreibbaren Betten gehen rapide zurück, meistens auf Grund von Personalmangel (viele Pflegekräfte "schaffen es nicht mehr und kündigen" _EDIT: sind ja zur Zeit Meldungen die kursieren_. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass es sich auch wegen der 2G-Ankündigung im Pflegereicht reduziert. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, wir wollen hier ja erstmal bei Zahlen und Fakten bleiben und keine Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten). Auzug aus den FAQ:



> Ab Oktober ist ein starker Anstieg der COVID-Belegung zu beobachten, parallel dazu melden die Krankenhäuser zunehmend Personalmangel im Betrieb: Der Anteil der Intensivbereiche, die Einschränkungen durch Personalmangel melden, steigt steil von 11% (Anfang Oktober 2020) bis auf 55% (im Januar 2021) an. Es gibt verschiedene Gründe für den Ausfall der Pflegekräfte bei zunehmender Belastung durch steigende COVID-Behandlungen: Teilweise fallen Pflegekräfte selbst durch eine Infektion mit SARS CoV2 aus oder werden aufgrund anderer Faktoren arbeitsunfähig. Der Mangel von Personal hat starke Auswirkungen auf die Betreibbarkeit der Intensivkapazitäten, eine Reduktion der freien Betten ist eine direkte Konsequenz.



Wo waren wir? Ach ja, Zeitreihen. Diese bitte mal auf "Kinder" umstellen.

Dort sehen wir aktuell gemeldeter intensivmedizinisch behandelter COVID-19-Fälle: 20
Anzahl gemeldeter Erstaufnahmen schwankt zwischen 0-5





Betten:




Davon Auslastung mit COVID-19 (wieder unter dem Reiter "zusätzlich" zu finden, welchen man aufklappen muss):




Die letzte Anzahl: 20 (deckt sich natürlich aus der Zahl oben)


Nächster Punkt: Altersstruktur:

Übersicht




Nochmal aufbereitet: INFO: Man kann sich andere Altergruppen ausblenden wenn man sie rechts anklickt.
So kann sich jeder gezielt seine Altergruppe anschauen





Diese Zahlen sind natürlich bezogen auf die Zahlen der ITS-Belegung AN / MIT Corona (4.633), aufgelistet nach Alter.




Hier noch ein Artikel(16.11.2021) zu den Zahlen zwischen Geimpften / Ungeimpften auf Intesiv: KLICK


> *Das genaue Verhältnis von geimpften zu ungeimpften Covid-19-Patient:innen auf den Intensivstationen ist aber nicht für jedes Bundesland bekannt. Warum eigentlich nicht?*
> 
> 
> Die Zahlen werden noch nicht systematisch erfasst, das wird aber gerade gemeinsam mit dem Robert-Koch-Institut vorbereitet. Also bald haben wir dann die Zahlen, die ja tatsächlich wichtig sind, um die Lage beurteilen zu können.



Deckt sich auch mit der Aussage aus der Konferenz im Bundestag: LINK


Also mein Fazit daraus:

Kinder:
Kinder sind zur Zeit absolut nicht gefährdet und auch nicht treiber der Pandemie. Eine Empfehlung (für alle) kann ich daher nicht ganz verstehen. Von einer Pflicht möchte ich noch garnicht reden.


Erwachsene:
Nicht falsch verstehen: Jeder Intensivpatient ist einer zu viel. Ob mit, an, wegen Corona oder generell. Aber die Anzahl der Coronapatienten sieht bei den reinen Zahlen im Verhältnis bei weitem nicht so dramatisch aus, wie es zur Zeit in den Medien dargestellt wird.
Vor allem der Grund für die Kapazitätsgrenzen sehe ich nicht nur bei den COVID-Patienten (wenn man die Zahlen zum letzten Jahr vergleicht).

Geimpfte / Ungeimpfte Intensiv:
Die Zahlen werden zu Zeit erst erfasst. Das heißt, sämtliche Aussagen dazu aus den Medien spiegeln entweder nur bestimmte Krankenhäuser wieder oder sind noch nicht belegt. Es gibt genauso Berichte über "überwiegend Geimpfte auf Intensiv" wie andersrum.
Es gilt die aktuellen Zahlen abzuwarten. Die Panikmache "Pandemie der Ungeimpften" oder "Ungeimpfte sind verantwortlich für die Überlastung" kann ich zur Zeit nicht nachvollziehen und empfinde ich auch etwas als Hetze.

Auf Grund der aktuellen Zahlen nun weiter Maßnahmen für / gegen Ungeimpften zu erhängen (Lockdown, Ausgrenzung mit 2G etc.) finde ich persönlich nicht korrekt.

Ja, die allgemeine Lage ist kritisch zu sehen. Das soll jetzt nicht rüberkommen wie "es gibt keine Pandemie, alles wieder zurück auf normal".
Es geht mir nur darum die aktuellen offiziellen Zahlen zu zeigen, damit jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, ob die aktuellen Maßnahmen (und auch geplante) und die aktuellen Medienberichte wirklich dem wiederspiegeln, wie es zur Zeit aussieht.

Ich habe versucht so neutral zu sein wie möglich, bzw. auch alles mit offiziellen Zahlen darzustellen, damit die Diskussionsgrundlage nicht auf irgendwelche Fake-News, Schwurbler-Verschwörungsaussagen beruht.


-chris

EDIT: sind an den Stellen _kursiv _gekennzeichnet


----------



## Frohnius (1 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das gilt doch aber sicherlich nur für die Anderen?
> 
> 
> Aber beim Wegsperren wegen Volksverhetzung immer schön sachlich bleiben!



nein .. das gilt auch für mich .. ich selbst bin mir längst nicht sicher was passiert ...

und leider hat es die regierung geschafft einen keil zwischen geimfpt und ungeimpft zu treiben ...
tatsächlich werden die ungeimpften aufgeforder sich impfen zu lassen .. zum schutz der geimpften ...
also ich soll die geschützten schützen ? klingt das nicht unlogisch ?
ein arzt würde bei einer pandemie eher beruhigen und keine panik verbreiten - die politik veranstaltet das gegenteil

ich kritisiere NIEMANDEN der sich impfen lassen hat ...

und .. ich hoffe der beitrag hier von a3q wird mal von allen mit hirn konsumiert  ...
und die anzahl der betten wurde per gesetz reduziert - danach erhalten die krankenhäuser prämien wenn sie eine auslastung von 75% nicht unterschreiten ... 2020 wurden über 10Mrd € an die kh gezahlt ...


----------



## Mrtain (1 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und die anzahl der betten wurde per gesetz reduziert - danach erhalten die krankenhäuser prämien wenn sie eine auslastung von 75% nicht unterschreiten ... 2020 wurden über 10Mrd € an die kh gezahlt ...



@Frohnius
Quelle?



> also ich soll die geschützten schützen ? klingt das nicht unlogisch ?



Nein eigentlich nicht. Das eine Impfung kein 100% Schutz ist, war doch klar.
Wenn es aber trotzdem verhindert, dass jemand nicht beatmet werden muss, hat sich das aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.



> ich bin kein freund von verschwörungstheorien ... aber von mathematik ..



Welche Personen wolltest du noch eben ins Gefängnis bringen?


----------



## A3Q (1 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> @Frohnius
> Quelle?



Hier der Beschluss: LINK
(18.12.2020)

Zitat:


> In  einem  ersten  Schritt  können  nach  dem  neuen  §  21  Absatz  1a  KHG  nur
> Krankenhäuser  der  erweiterten  und  der  umfassenden  Notfallversorgung  von
> den Ausgleichszahlungen profitieren, wenn im betreffenden Landkreis oder der
> kreisfreien Stadt eine Inzidenz von über 70 je 100 000 Einwohner vorliegt und
> ...





Dann dazu auch die Prämien: LINK
(zuletzt geändert durch Art. 2b G v. 22.12.2020 I 3299)



> § 12 Förderungsfähige Kosten​
> (1) Gefördert werden können 1.
> bei Vorhaben nach § 11 Absatz 1 Nummer 1 die Kosten für eine Verminderung der Zahl der krankenhausplanerisch festgesetzten Betten des Krankenhauses mit a)
> 4 500 Euro je Bett bei einer Verminderung um 11 bis 30 Betten,
> ...





Ob es falsch ist, wenn man die Vermutung aufstellt, es wurden absichtlich Kapazitäten eingeschränkt um solche Prämien zu kassieren, darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Das soll wieder keine Verschwörung sein, aber eine gesunde Skepsis darf ja angebracht sein.

EDIT:
Der Rückgang der verfügbaren Betten ist ja unumstritten und auch belegt durch das DIVI Intensivregister. Es gilt nur herauszufinden warum. 

- Personalmangel? Wenn ja, warum? Personalmangel gab es ja immer in der Pflege und ist ja auch immer ein großes Thema bei Wahlkämpfen.
- Absichtlicher Abbau wegen Förderung? Krankenhäuser sind nun mal Wirtschaftsorientiert. Vermuten darf man ja mal.
- ....


-chris


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> @Frohnius
> Quelle?


Da ist F. nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit.

Diese These hat ein Corona-Leugner zwar mal aufgestellt, wurde jedoch bereits im Mai 2021 widerlegt:









						Intensivbetten: Wie Corona-Leugner Krankenhäuser diskreditieren
					

Weniger Intensivbetten, höhere Auslastung, mehr Geld vom Staat. Corona-Leugner werfen Krankenhäusern einen "Abrechnungsskandal" vor. Was so einfach klingt, ist aber einfach falsch. Warum, erklärt der #Faktenfuchs.




					www.br.de


----------



## Mrtain (1 Dezember 2021)

@A3Q 
Danke für die Quelle.

Wenn man das nachweisen kann, sollte und muss man das auch anprangern.
Aber das jetzt per Gesetz die KH aufgefordert wurden, die Anzahl der IntensivBetten zu verringern, lese ich da jetzt nicht raus.


----------



## Frohnius (1 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht. Das eine Impfung kein 100% Schutz ist, war doch klar.
> Wenn es aber trotzdem verhindert, dass jemand nicht beatmet werden muss, hat sich das aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.
> 
> 
> ...



nein eigentlich ? was meinst du mit eigentlich .. also wohl eher ja ?
so langsam müsste man schon begriffen haben, dass nicht geimpfte nicht die einzige ansteckungsquelle sind ...
und die versprochenen 95% wirksamkeit sollten geimpfte durchaus beruhigen.
oder macht das boostern mittlerweile vll doch nachdenklich ?


und .. naja straftäter gehören ins gefängnis ... es haben sich genug politiker bereichert und jetzt noch die volksverhetzung ...
man hat wohl eingesehen, dass ein lockdown für ungeimpfte zeigen wird, dass die ungeimpften wohl doch nicht das problem sein werden und steuert auf eine impfpflicht zu ....


----------



## PN/DP (1 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> tatsächlich werden die ungeimpften aufgeforder sich impfen zu lassen .. zum schutz der geimpften ...
> also ich soll die geschützten schützen ? klingt das nicht unlogisch ?


In dem Moment wo eine ungeimpfte Person sich impfen läßt, gehört sie zur Gruppe der geimpften - und hat sich nach dieser Logik also auch selbst geschützt


----------



## A3Q (1 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Da ist F. nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit.
> 
> Diese These hat ein Corona-Leugner zwar mal aufgestellt, wurde jedoch bereits im Mai 2021 widerlegt:
> 
> ...



Da ist G. nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit. Hausaufgaben machen!

HIER der aktualisierte Artikel.

Weiter unten das Update vom 18.06.2021:



> Update vom 18. Juni 2021​
> 
> Am 17. Juni berichteten Medien über das Schreiben des RKI ans BMG vom 11. Januar, auf das sich der Bundesrechnungshof in seinem Bericht bezieht. Das Schreiben liegt auch dem BR24-#Faktenfuchs vor. Darin heißt es:
> 
> ...



Darf man den "kleinen einstelligen Prozentbereich" anzweifeln?



Hier eine Ausarbeitung vom Bundestag, stand 21.05.2021: LINK
Sehr interessant zu lesen.


EDIT:


Mrtain schrieb:


> _@A3Q
> Danke für die Quelle.
> _


_
Hier stehen auch die erwähnten 10 Mrd. Euro.  Aus dem Link von @Gerhard Bäurle wird folgende Rechnung abgeleitet:
_


> _Ein Beispiel: Ein Krankenhaus hat 2019 pro Tag im Schnitt 112 Patienten behandelt. Am 19. November 2020 waren es nur 54. 112 minus 54 ergibt 58. Davon 90 Prozent sind 52,4. Multipliziert mit 560 Euro wären das 29.357 Euro für diesen Tag._


_Bei 10,2 Mrd. Euro müssen das viele Tage oder aber auch vielen Krankenhäuser sein _


Zitat:


> 4.
> Ausgleichszahlungen für Krankenhäuser für die Freihaltung von intensivmedizinischen
> Behandlungskapazitäten für die Versorgung von Corona-Patienten
> Zusätzlich zur Förderung neuer intensivmedizinischer Behandlungskapazitäten wurde am
> ...






Mann muss in deinem Beitrag differenzieren zwischen Ausgleichszahlungen,
"*wenn sie planbare Aufnahmen, Operationen und Eingriffe verschoben 
oder ausgesetzt haben, um die Bettenkapazität für die Versorgung von COVID-19-Patienten frei-
zuhalten."*

und der Prämie bei einer Auslastungsgrenze von über 75% der Intensivkapazitäten bzw. bei Verringerung der Bettenkapazitäten. Wobei diese ja auch beinflusst wurden durch die Anwendung der Personaluntergrenzen.

Verschiedenste Auflistungen der Krankenhäuser von den Bundesländern bzw. Landkreisen kann man nachschlagen, z.B. Bayern, Sachsen, etc.

Das Operationen verschoben werden mussten um Betten freizuhalten steht ausser Frage. Aber wurde dies auch evtl. ausgenutzt? Darf man eine solche Frage stellen?

EDIT:
Aus der Ausarbeitung vom Bundestag geht folgendes hervor:


> Trotz gegenteiliger Befürchtungen konnten in Deutschland bisher sämtliche Corona-Patienten mit entsprechendem
> Behandlungsbedarf intensivmedizinisch betreut werden. Zu einer Überlastung des deutschen Ge-
> sundheitssystems kam es – so auch das Ergebnis eines vom Bundesministerium für Gesundheit
> (BMG) eingerichteten Expertenbeirats3 – zu keinem Zeitpunkt.



Schaut man sich nun die aktuellen Intensivpatientenbelegung an (ob allgemein oder MIT / AN Covid) und vergleicht diese Zahlen mit letztem Jahr, könnte man ja fast behaupten, es gibt dieses Jahr auch keine Überlastung des Gesundheitssystem. Da die Zahlen fast identisch sind.

Ich finde der Hauptgrund ist einfach die zu geringe Anzahl betreibbaren Betten, was für mich aber mehr in Richtung Personalmangel geht. Aber nicht in erster Linie ein Grund der Nicht-Geimpften ist. Natürlich kann man nun argumentieren: Mehr geimpfte, evtl. weniger Intensivpatienten. Aktuelle Zahlen fehlen ja noch. Ich möchte hier nicht die Impfung anzweifeln oder schlecht reden. Auf diese Diskussionen möchte ich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht hinaus. Aber wäre es nicht richtiger den ohnehin schon seit Jahren bestehenden Personalmangel nachzukommen?
Es wurden in den letzten 2 Jahren gefühlt alle Karten auf eine Impfung gesetzt, anstatt sich das 2. Standbein aufzubauen und dem Personalmangel entgegenwirken. Nun stehen wir da, ITS ohnehin schon ausgelastet, jeder neue Patient ist einer zu viel, es ist Grippesaison und die Impfung hält leider doch nicht so lange an wie erwartet. Es überschlägt sich alles. Aber mit dem Finger auf bestimmte Personengruppen zu zeigen hilft uns jetzt auch nicht weiter.




-chris


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ... tatsächlich werden die ungeimpften aufgeforder sich impfen zu lassen .. zum schutz der geimpften ...
> also ich soll die geschützten schützen ? klingt das nicht unlogisch ? ...


In vielen Punkten hast du sicherlich recht. Aber wer sagt denn, dass du dich impfen lassen sollst, um die Geimpften zu schützen? In erster Linie sollst du dich impfen lassen, um dich selbst zu schützen. In zweiter Linie, um den ganzen Scheiß endlich auf ein hinnehmbares "Normalmaß" zu bringen. Je länger es sich hin zieht, um so mehr verballert ihr Impfkasper von meinen schönen Golddukaten  . Und in die Sauna komme ich auch in diesem Winter wieder nicht. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es ab einem gewissen Impfstatus keine so große Verbreitung mehr geben wird (R-Faktor<1). Natürlich können noch genügend andere Faktoren die Lage verschlechtern. Daher sollte erst recht das einzig wirksame Mittel genutzt werden. Da du ja ein Freund von Mathematik bist, verstehst du das.

Apropos Mathematik. Zu deinen verlinkten Video mit dem selbsternannten Erbsenzähler aus #480. Wie siehst du denn seine Interpetation mit der 0,8%-Wirksamkeit der Impfstoffe? Der frühere Bundeswehroffizier und heutige Witschafts-Informatiker macht sich ja völlig unglaubwürdig mit seinem Gestammel. Und er hat die allgegenwärtige Pandemie anhand der Zahlen nicht belegen können. Das ist wirklich schade, ich hätte es ihm so sehr gegönnt. Was soll man davon halten?


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nein eigentlich ? was meinst du mit eigentlich .. also wohl eher ja ?
> so langsam müsste man schon begriffen haben, dass nicht geimpfte nicht die einzige ansteckungsquelle sind ...
> und die versprochenen 95% wirksamkeit sollten geimpfte durchaus beruhigen.
> oder macht das boostern mittlerweile vll doch nachdenklich ?
> ...


Ich dachte es hätte sich mal rumgesprochen.
Je mehr Menschen sich anstecken, umso leichter hat es ein Virus zu mutieren, die Spielwiese ist einfach größer. Das ist sicher nicht so schwer zu verstehen, ist sogar Mathematik, wenn auch einfach. Dass viele Geimpfte zu unvorsichtig waren, sehe ich auch so, war vielleicht auch von der Politik schlecht kommuniziert, denn man bekommt ja weniger Leute zum Impfen, wenn man ihnen sagt, ihr mußt trotzdem aufpassen.
Ansonsten ist es blamabel, dass bisher so weninge Impfdosen nach Afrika und Asien gegengen sind, denn wie wir sehen, ist so ein Virus so schnell um die Erde, wie ein Flugzeug dazu braucht. Das wissen wir nun schon seit min.s 1,5 Jahren, aber wir reagieren nicht. Gleiches gilt für die zeitweilige Aufhebung des Patenschutzes. Die Firmen haben inzwischen gut cash gemacht, nun reichts dann mal, Mainz freut sich, aber Afrika eher nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (1 Dezember 2021)

Letze Woche war noch ein Beitrag im TV das die Menschen in Afrika sich nicht impfen lassen.
Wenn ich das richtig noch in der Erinnerung habe sind in Afrika 6% geimpft und das nicht wegen einem Mangel sondern 
weil es von den meisten nicht gewollt ist….

schönen Abend noch und Danke @A3Q … sehr interessante Links die du gepostet hast.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2021)

Zum Märchen, dass auf Intensiv hauptsächlich Geimpfte liegen würden, der Faktencheck(in dem Fall geht es um unser Nachbarland Österreich):








						Österreich: Nein, auf Intensivstationen liegen nicht größtenteils Geimpfte – sondern vor allem Ungeimpfte
					

Ein Politiker in Österreich behauptet, auf Intensivstationen würden inzwischen größtenteils Geimpfte mit Covid-19 liegen. Das stimmt nicht.




					correctiv.org


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2021)

Und zum Thema Ansteckend bei Geimpften:








						Interner Brief der Klinikgruppe Regiomed enthält unbelegte Aussage über Ansteckungsgefahr durch Geimpfte
					

Auf Facebook und Whatsapp kursiert das Bild eines internen Schreibens der Klinikgruppe Regiomed. In der Mitteilung an die Mitarbeitenden mahnt die Geschäftsführung das Risiko einer Infektion und Übertragung des Coronavirus an – auch im Fall einer vollständigen Impfung. In Sozialen Netzwerken...




					correctiv.org


----------



## Mrtain (1 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nein eigentlich ? was meinst du mit eigentlich .. also wohl eher ja ?
> so langsam müsste man schon begriffen haben, dass nicht geimpfte nicht die einzige ansteckungsquelle sind ...
> und die versprochenen 95% wirksamkeit sollten geimpfte durchaus beruhigen.
> oder macht das boostern mittlerweile vll doch nachdenklich ?
> ...



Wenn ich im Falle einer Erkrankung mit 95% Sicherheit nicht künstlich beatmet werden muss, bin ich schon etwas beruhig. Klingt für mich Zumindest besser als 50/50. Aber wem erzähl ich das...

Es hat auch meines Wissen niemand offiziell behaupte, dass ungeimpfte die einzigen Überträger sind. Das geimpfte auch überträger sein können, wurde hier doch schon oft genug geschrieben.

Ja es gab Politiker die sich der Vetternwirtschaft schuldig gemacht haben. Muss bestraft werden, da bin Ich bei dir.
Aber Volksverhetzung? Ja ne, ist klar...


----------



## Mrtain (1 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Das Operationen verschoben werden mussten um Betten freizuhalten steht ausser Frage. Aber wurde dies auch evtl. ausgenutzt? Darf man eine solche Frage stellen?



Natürlich darf, und sollte man diese Frage stellen.
Nur der Kollege @Frohnius behauptet ja, dass ein Abbau der Betten von der Regierung angeordnet wurde. Für diese Behauptung fehlt mir halt der Beleg...


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2021)

Das Thema Betten ist (auch) eine ältere Geschichte, Stichwort DRG eingeführt unter Kanzler Schröder.





						Diagnosebezogene Fallgruppen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## A3Q (1 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Ansteckend bei Geimpften:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du diese Artikel auch gelesen?

Ein Zitat aus dem direkt verlinkten Artikel:



> In einer neuen Preprint-Studie aus Großbritannien wurden außerdem die PCR-Testdaten von tausenden Menschen, die Kontakt zu Infizierten hatten, ausgewertet. Sie kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die Viruslast womöglich nicht der entscheidende Faktor bei der Frage der Ansteckungsfähigkeit sei. *Tatsächlich hatten auch in dieser Auswertung mit der Delta-Variante infizierte Geimpfte eine ähnlich hohe Viruslast wie Ungeimpfte.* Doch die Analyse zeige, dass die Zahl der Übertragungen durch geimpfte Personen immer noch niedriger sei, so die Forschenden. *Als mögliche Erklärung* geben sie an, dass die Viren im Körper von Geimpften schneller zerstört werden könnten und der PCR-Test lediglich auf das Erbgut der nicht mehr infektiösen Viren reagiere. *Um das zu belegen, seien aber weitere Studien nötig. *



Da ja immer gerne auf Fakten rumgeritten wird und alles was nicht 100% belegt werden kann als Verschwörung und Schwurbler-Aussagen abgetan wird, sollte man Studien abwarten. Gerne auch verlinken, sollte zwischenzeitlich eine vorhanden sein.

Die passenden Auszüge aus dem Preprint:



> However, viral loads in Delta variant infections occurring after vaccination are similar in vaccinated and unvaccinated individuals,8,16 although the duration of viral shedding may be reduced.17,18 This questions whether vaccination can control Delta spread as effectively as Alpha, and whether, with increased transmissibility,19 this explains the rapid global dissemination of Delta despite rising vaccination coverage.





> Transmission reductions declined over time since second vaccination, for Delta reaching similar levels to unvaccinated individuals by 12 weeks for ChAdOx1 and attenuating substantially for BNT162b2. Protection from vaccination in contacts also declined in the 3 months after second vaccination.





Wenn dieses hier nun kein Argument mehr für die Ansteckungsgefahr durch geimpfte ist, dann sollte es auch kein Argument für ungeimpfte sein:



> Die Viruslast allein ist allerdings kein Beleg, dass die Viren infektiös sind. Ein PCR-Test reagiert auf bestimmte Sequenzen des Virus-Erbguts; er kann auch positiv ausfallen, wenn die betreffende Person nicht (mehr) ansteckend ist. Die Viruslast sei nur einer von mehreren Faktoren, die bei der Ermittlung der Ansteckungsfähigkeit relevant sind, so das Robert-Koch-Institut. Dem RKI zufolge reicht dieser Wert allein nicht aus, um die Kontagiosität eines Patienten zu bestimmen. Weitere Faktoren seien beispielsweise die seit Symptombeginn vergangene Zeit oder der klinische Verlauf der Infektion.




Auch interessant:



> Zwei Preprint-Studien aus Singapur und den Niederlanden deuten darauf hin, dass die Impfung die Übertragbarkeit des Coronavirus mindern könnte. Denn die Viruslast nehme bei Geimpften schneller ab als bei Ungeimpften. Aufgrund der kürzeren Zeitspanne, in der Geimpfte eine hohe Viruslast haben, könne man davon ausgehen, dass die Übertragungsrate bei ihnen geringer sei als bei Ungeimpften, erklärte der Virologe Ralf Bartenschlager in einer E-Mail an CORRECTIV.Faktencheck.



Bisher viel "könnte". Ließt sich toll, ist aber erstmal nicht bestätigt.


So, jetzt kann man natürlich mit den Aussagen spielen wie man möchte und sich diese zurechtlegen wie es einem eben passt.

Beispiel: Bei Delta doch ähnliche Viruslast wie Ungeimpft. Eventuell kürzer ansteckend, aber eben genauso hoch. Durch 2G trotz kürzerer Ansteckungszeit höheres Risiko für Verbreitung, da eben auf andere Maßnahmen teilweise verzichtet wird. Keine Tests, kein Überblick über aktuelle Ausbreitung. Durch nachlassen der Wirksamkeit dann plötzlich ansteigende Impfdurchbrüche ohne Vorwarnung. etc...

Aber das würde jetzt genauso in Richtung Spekulation gehen wie die Aussagen oben. Bisher sind dort nur Hinweise und PrePrints.


Ich wollte ja keine Diskussion über die Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffes machen. Das machen genug andere. 
Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum zu zeigen, wie Zahlen und Aussagen teilweise verdreht dargestellt werden, damit man eben eine gewisse Reaktion oder Denkweise bei der Bevölkerung erzeugen kann.

Nicht toll finde ich es, wenn man sich auf Aussagen und Zahlen beruft die eigentlich nicht ganz so eindeutig sind wie in den Medien dargestellt, um Maßnahmen zu erhängen. Symptome behandeln oder Ursachen bekämpfen?



-chris


----------



## s_kraut (1 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Schaut man sich nun die aktuellen Intensivpatientenbelegung an (ob allgemein oder MIT / AN Covid) und vergleicht diese Zahlen mit letztem Jahr, könnte man ja fast behaupten, es gibt dieses Jahr auch keine Überlastung des Gesundheitssystem. Da die Zahlen fast identisch sind.
> 
> Ich finde der Hauptgrund ist einfach die zu geringe Anzahl betreibbaren Betten, was für mich aber mehr in Richtung Personalmangel geht. Aber nicht in erster Linie ein Grund der Nicht-Geimpften ist. Natürlich kann man nun argumentieren: Mehr geimpfte, evtl. weniger Intensivpatienten. Aktuelle Zahlen fehlen ja noch. Ich möchte hier nicht die Impfung anzweifeln oder schlecht reden. Auf diese Diskussionen möchte ich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht hinaus. Aber wäre es nicht richtiger den ohnehin schon seit Jahren bestehenden Personalmangel nachzukommen?


Der Personalmangel ist in der Zwischenzeit verstärkt worden, in dem
- das Personal über die regulären gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinaus überlastet worden ist (ich möchte das persönliche Engagement des Pflegepersonals hiermit nicht anklagen, ich weiß selber dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen manchmal hinderlich sind gegenüber dem Gemeinwohl). 
- ungeeignetes Schutzmaterial (Stichwort "FFP2"-Masken) vergeben worden ist, womit das Vertrauen in den Arbeitgeber erschüttert worden ist; und
- geleistete Überstunden nicht hinreichend vergütet worden sind (das ist ein Euphemismus, viele Sozialberufe kennen keine Überstundenvergütung, es ist All-Inclusive);  und
- die Grundvergütung für einen solchen Job vergleichsweise Faktor 2 zu niedrig ist.



A3Q schrieb:


> Es wurden in den letzten 2 Jahren gefühlt alle Karten auf eine Impfung gesetzt,


das ist ein Dauerproblem, das seit Jahrzehnten keimt..


A3Q schrieb:


> anstatt sich das 2. Standbein aufzubauen und dem Personalmangel entgegenwirken. Nun stehen wir da, ITS ohnehin schon ausgelastet, jeder neue Patient ist einer zu viel, es ist Grippesaison und die Impfung hält leider doch nicht so lange an wie erwartet. Es überschlägt sich alles. Aber mit dem Finger auf bestimmte Personengruppen zu zeigen hilft uns jetzt auch nicht weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2021)

> Beispiel: Bei Delta doch ähnliche Viruslast wie Ungeimpft. Eventuell kürzer ansteckend, aber eben genauso hoch



Aber das kürzer macht auch einen Unterschied. Experten gehen davon aus, dass es bei einem Geimpften 2 Tage sind, in denen er ansteckend ist, ein Ungeimpfter 10 Tage. Heißt umgekehrt, ein Ungeimpfter steckt 5 mal so viele an wie ein Geimpfter. Bedeutet vereinfacht gesagt, das eine kann beispielsweise einen R-Wert von 2 geben (exponentielles Wachstum) und beim anderen 0,4 (Inzidenz sinkt)

Dann picke ich mir halt auch die Zahlen raus, die in meinem Sinne sind:








						Corona-Zahlen für Vereinigte Arabische Emirate
					

Aktuelle Kennzahlen zu Corona-Infektionen für Vereinigte Arabische Emirate (Asien). Täglich aktualisiert.




					www.corona-in-zahlen.de
				




Jetzt sage noch einer, Impfen hilft nicht.


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dann picke ich mir halt auch die Zahlen raus, die in meinem Sinne sind


Ist nicht schlimm, das macht jeder, egal zu welchem Thema.
Wo gibts schon objektive Berichterstattung, bzw. wer definiert, was objektiv ist.
Und wenns objektiv wäre und keine Extremmeinungen drinn vorkommen, liest/teilts niemand 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Dann such ich mir auch mal ein Diagramm raus, und behaupte, es gibt keinen Grund für weitere Einschränkungen:


----------



## Frohnius (2 Dezember 2021)

mich verunsichert das ganze geschehen in den medien ....

einzigartig in der geschichte, wie spahn impfstoffe nach hersteller von mercedes bis opel sortiert - sollte man nicht tun wenn man medizinischer laie ist - die wirksamkeiten sind ja weitgehend gleich.

müssten die medien und politiker bei einer bedrohung durch eine pandemie nicht eher beruhigen ?
statt dessen wird gedroht, polarisiert und verunsichert - ein arzt würde das niemals tun.
(spahn: geimpft genesen oder gestorben) 

verunsichert das nicht geimpfte UND ungeimpfte ?


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Aber das kürzer macht auch einen Unterschied. Experten gehen davon aus, dass es bei einem Geimpften 2 Tage sind, in denen er ansteckend ist, ein Ungeimpfter 10 Tage. *Heißt umgekehrt, ein Ungeimpfter steckt 5 mal so viele an wie ein Geimpfter.* Bedeutet vereinfacht gesagt, das eine kann beispielsweise einen R-Wert von 2 geben (exponentielles Wachstum) und beim anderen 0,4 (Inzidenz sinkt)
> 
> Dann picke ich mir halt auch die Zahlen raus, die in meinem Sinne sind:
> 
> ...



Das kann man aber so pauschal nicht sagen und als Fakt sehen. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, das die Viruslast unbedingt ausschlaggeben ist, weder die höhe noch die dauer. Steht ja auch im Auszug oben.



Zu deinem Link:

*Hinweis:* Alle Kennzahlen sind von der Anzahl der durchgeführten Tests und der statistischen Erhebung abhängig und nur eingeschränkt vergleichbar. Keine Gewähr für die Korrektheit und Aktualität der Daten.

Hast du eine Information wie oft dort noch getestet wird? Bitte nachreichen.
Denn ich bin der Meinung, keine Tests (Beispiel 2G), keine schlimmen Zahlen. Aber wieder: Meine persönliche Meinung. Zählt hier erstmal nicht, da wir ja faktenorientiert argumentieren wollen.



A3Q schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann man natürlich mit den Aussagen *spielen wie man möchte und sich diese zurechtlegen wie es einem eben passt*.
> 
> *Beispiel*: Bei Delta doch ähnliche Viruslast wie Ungeimpft. Eventuell kürzer ansteckend, aber eben genauso hoch. Durch 2G trotz kürzerer Ansteckungszeit höheres Risiko für Verbreitung, da eben auf andere Maßnahmen teilweise verzichtet wird. Keine Tests, kein Überblick über aktuelle Ausbreitung. Durch nachlassen der Wirksamkeit dann plötzlich ansteigende Impfdurchbrüche ohne Vorwarnung. etc...
> 
> Aber das würde jetzt genauso in Richtung Spekulation gehen wie die Aussagen oben. Bisher sind dort nur Hinweise und PrePrints.




Falls du es nicht verstanden hast, war das ein kleiner Wink . Es ging darum zu zeigen wie man mit Aussagen, welche von öffentlicher Seite gemacht wurden, einen Bericht ganz nach seinem Geschmack machen kann. Technisch gesehen habe ich nicht gelogen mit der Aussage, aber ob sie 100% richtig ist, weiß man auch nicht. Du sagst ja auch "Experten *gehen davon aus*....". Ich kann ja auch davon ausgehen.
Wie hast du selbst schön gesagt?
"Dann picke ich mir halt auch die Zahlen raus, *die in meinem Sinne sind:*"



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Jetzt sage noch einer, Impfen hilft nicht.


Ich zweifle in keiner Weise die Wirkung des Impfstoffs an, habe ich in meinen Beiträgen bisher nicht und werde ich auch nicht. Daher möchte ich mich auch nicht auf eine solche Diskussion einlassen.

Aber ist es anhand der Zahlen die ich bisher gepostet habe gerechtfertig, den Personengruppen, die sich nicht impfen lassen, die schuld an allem zu geben und auch so dermaßen zu diffamieren? Ist das eigentliche Problem vielleicht an anderer Stelle entstanden und man versucht jetzt einfach irgendwie rauszukommen? Und von öffentlicher Seite der Politik so zu hetzen ist auch keine feine Art.
Und damit will ich nicht sagen, das Virus gibt es nicht etc. Nicht das du das falsch verstehst. Aber wenn die reinen Zahlen bisher nicht auf eine "Pandemie der ungeimpften" deuten, ist es gerechtfertig das so permanent zu sagen? Vor allem wenn offensichtlich ist, dass die Auslastung durch COVID-Patienten, ob geimpft oder nicht spielt erstmal keine Rolle, nicht wirklich ausschlaggeben für die Überbelastung ist.



-chris


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Ich kann ja mal eine ganz einfache Milchmädchenrechnung aufstellen:

57 Millionen doppelt geimpft. 68,5 %
83,24 Millionen Bevölkerung.
Rund 26 Millionen ungeimpft.
Genesene aktuell: 4.979.500. 6%

Normal müsste man aus den 26 Millionen jetzt noch diejenigen rausrechnen, die keine Rolle in der Pandemie spielen: Kinder und Genesene.

Für die Wunschzahl der 75% oder 85% der Impfquote müsste man die Geimpften + Genesenen addieren, da beide ja einen Schutz haben und somit ja auch als Geschützt gelten. Und durch die täglichen Neuinfektionen sind ja dann auch 14 Tage später immer mehr Genesene. Denk darüber überhaupt jemant nach?

Ergo Gesamtimmunität = 74,5%. Aber rechnen wir mal lieber nicht mit dieser Zahl

Genesene aktuell: 4.979.500 (LINK)

Offizielle Meldungen. Es gibt natürlich eine große Dunkelziffer, da auch sehr viele symptomlos sind und nicht in der Statistik auftauchen.
Wobei auch nicht klar ersichtlich ist, wie lange die Genesung her ist und ob dadruch überhaupt noch ein Schutz gegeben ist. Bei geimpften wird aber eigentlich da auch nicht unterschieden, zumindest aktuell nicht für die Statistik.

Also Wurst-Käs Szenario 26 Millionen. Und gehen wir mal davon aus, das von den COVID-19 Patienten auf Intensiv wirklich ALLE ungeimpft sind sehen die Zahlen folgendermaßen aus:

26 Mio Potenzielle gefährliche Menschen
4.710 gesamt aktuell Intensiv
= 0,018% landen auf Intensiv

Davon werden rund 51,8% invasiv beatmet
= 0,009%

Von den 4.710 Patienten sind aktuell 200 in meiner Altersgruppe (30-39)
= 7,69e-4 %(=0,000769)

Würde ja aktuell bedeuten, im allerschlimmsten Fall, mit den ungünstigsten Zahlen gerechnet habe ich eine Chance auf 0,000769% auf Intensiv zu landen. Und selbst da noch eine 50/50 Chance beatmet werden zu müssen.

Von den 26 Millionen sind es:
 0-17 Jahre = 26 = 0,0001%
18 - 29 Jahre = 67 = 0,00025%
30 - 39 Jahre = 200 = 0,000769
40 - 49 Jahre = 437 = 0,0017%
usw.


Laut dem Sicherheitsbericht des PEI sind bis zum 30.09.2021 in Deutschland verimpfte Dosen COVID-19-Impfstoffe = 107.888.714 (Seite 11)
Davon 172.188 Verdachtsfälle.
In 21.054 Verdachtsfällen wurden schwerwiegende unerwünschte Reaktionen gemeldet. (S. 14)

107.888.714 Dosen, 21.054 schwerwiegende Verdachtsfälle = 0,019% Wahrscheinlichkeit

Ausgehen von den 172.188 Verdachtsfälle ist die Statistik folgendermaßen:





Bei rund 12% ist der Ausgang noch unbekannt der Schäden.

Hier gibt es allerdings keine bedenken. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich weiß, die Zahlen würden anders aussehen, hätte man nicht diese Impfquote.
Aber wieder, es geht mir nicht darum gegen den Impfstoff zu hetzen, sondern in Frage zu stellen, ob hier wirklich alle Maßnahmen so nötig sind, gerade mit denen so eine Spaltung erzeugt wird?

Werden Genesene in der Statistik der "Geschützten" (Geimpfte + Genesene) mit aufgeführt? Werden Gruppen rausgerechnet, für die es noch keine Empfehlung gibt?
Ist eine Empfehlung (oder bald Pflicht) wirklich nötig?


Laut aktueller Statistik hatten wir ende 2020 13,75 Millionen Minderjährige (<18 Jahre)

83,24 Millionen Bevölkerung - 13,75 Millionen Minderjährig (wo es die ganze Zeit noch keine Empfehlung gab) = 69,49 Millionen mit Empfehlung

57 Millionen doppelt geimpft = 82,02% Impfquote der Personen mit Empfehlung. Und trotzdem wurde es nicht besser.
_EDIT: Es müssten ja jetzt noch die Genesen mit dazu addiert werden, um eine Zahl der "Geschützten" zu bekommen._

Ja, wir haben jetzt schon angefangen (Seit Juni 2021) >= 12 Jährige zu impfen, da sind natürlich schon ein paar bei den 57 Mio. dabei. Aber ich behaupte mal, die Quote würde sich jetzt nicht so dramatisch verändern, als dass sie nich Aussagekräftig wäre.




-chris


----------



## PN/DP (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht gesagt, das die Viruslast unbedingt ausschlaggeben ist, weder die höhe noch die dauer.


Also daß die Dauer sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten...

Harald


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Also daß die Dauer sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten...


Die Dauer bei Personen ohne Test und ohne Symptome schon, bei allen andern nicht, da sie ja in Quarantäne sind.


----------



## Aweeller (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal eine ganz einfache Milchmädchenrechnung aufstellen:
> 
> 57 Millionen doppelt geimpft. 68,5 %
> 83,24 Millionen Bevölkerung.
> ...


teilst Du nicht Äpfel durch Birnen und nimmst das mal Leberkäse?

so könntest Du doch nur rechnen, wenn alle 26 Millionen ungeimpfte gleichzeitig erkranken würden.
Dann könntest Du schauen, wieviel davon auf Intensiv liegen...

Wenn ich auch diese Vorstellung schnell wieder aus dem Kopf löschen will: nur dann funktioniert eine Berechnung in Prozenten nach deiner Vorgehensweise


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Aweeller schrieb:


> teilst Du nicht Äpfel durch Birnen und nimmst das mal Leberkäse?
> 
> so könntest Du doch nur rechnen, wenn alle 26 Millionen ungeimpfte gleichzeitig erkranken würden.
> Dann könntest Du schauen, wieviel davon auf Intensiv liegen...
> ...



Wieso ist das so falsch? Aktuell gibt es eben die 26 Mio Menschen die so schlimm gefährdet und Verursacher sind für alles. Von denen sind aktuell 4710 auf Intensiv (wenn man nur von ungeimpften auf Intensiv ausgeht). Also ist aktuell deren Wahrscheinlichkeit doch so hoch *sich zu infizieren und auch auf Intensiv zu landen*, oder nicht?


Klar, man kann auch anders Rechnen:

aktuell

Fallzahlen: 5.977.208



> Hinweise zur Erfassung und Veröffentlichung von COVID-19-Fallzahlen​
> In Einklang mit den internationalen Standards der WHO wertet das RKI alle labordiagnostischen Nachweise von SARS-CoV-2 unabhängig vom Vorhandensein oder der Ausprägung der klinischen Symptomatik als COVID-19-Fälle.




Sagen wir 6 Millionen. Davon 4.710 Intensiv = 0.78%. Natürlich völlig ohne die Differenzierung zwischen Geimpft, genesen und ungeimpft. Ob die 6 Millionen nur auf die 26 Millionen ungeimpften bezogen sind, wissen wir ja nicht.
Von 6 Millionen sind in meiner Altersgruppe immernoch 200 Intensiv = 0.003%



Hast du mit deiner Aussage der "Äpfel und Birnen" meinen ganzen Post gemeint oder nur die obige Rechnung?

Was sagst du hierzu?


> Werden Genesene in der Statistik der "Geschützten" (Geimpfte + Genesene) mit aufgeführt? Werden Gruppen rausgerechnet, für die es noch keine Empfehlung gibt?
> Ist eine Empfehlung (oder bald Pflicht) wirklich nötig?
> 
> 
> ...



Äpfel und Birnen?

Oder war es für dich jetzt die einfache Lösung alles von mir mit dieser Aussage von dir in Frage zu stellen und somit ist das alles von mir nur geschwurbel?


_EDIT: 
Und nochmal, ich rede nicht die Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffes schlecht. Es steht ausser Frage,  dass dadurch der schwere Verlauf verhindert wird. _

-chris


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Was sagst du hierzu?


... das du Langeweile hast!


----------



## Aweeller (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Wieso ist das so falsch? Aktuell gibt es eben die 26 Mio Menschen die so schlimm gefährdet und Verursacher sind für alles. Von denen sind aktuell 4710 auf Intensiv (wenn man nur von ungeimpften auf Intensiv ausgeht). Also ist aktuell deren Wahrscheinlichkeit doch so hoch *sich zu infizieren und auch auf Intensiv zu landen*, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Klar, man kann auch anders Rechnen:
> ...


ich meinte mit Äpfel und Birnen:

Wenn Du die Statistik der Impfreaktionen in Bezug auf geimpfte Personen (und verbessere mich bitte, wenn das nicht so ist) als Bezug nimmst...

... dann müsstest Du doch auch alle ungeimpfte Personen (26Mio) infizieren und schauen, wie viele davon auf Intensiv landen.

Ansonsten passt Dein Vergleich in Prozent überhaupt nicht - nach meinem logischen Verständnis. Bin leider eher wissenschaftlich / technisch veranlagt, weniger emotional.

Alternativ kannst Du nur schauen, wie viele Menschen, die (leider) gerade auf Intensiv liegen Ungeimpfte sind!
Das kannst Du dann mit den Impfschäden / Impfreaktionen vergleichen.

Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Leberkäse 

Und bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Dezember 2021)

Moin,

was mir bei der ganzen Rechnerei auffällt ist, dass häufig das Interpretieren der (korrekten) Rohdaten die Wurzel der unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse ist. Die Ergebnisse werden dann auch wieder interpretiert.
Also Annahmen müssen getroffen werden. Da die Zusammensetzung der Rohdaten nicht immer eindeutig ist, gibt es hier viel Spielraum.
Eine Frage für mich ist zum Beispiel: 
Wie stark wirken sich die Maßnahmen gegen Covid auf Influenza aus? Wenn die Maßnahmen für Influenza eine Untersterblichkeit verursachen, wie Corona eine Übersterblichkeit verursacht und beider Kurven eine ähnliche Amplitude haben, heben sie sich gegenseitig auf.
Folglich halte ich es nicht für nebensächlich solche Fragen zu beantworten. Wie viele Abhängigkeiten es gibt, ist imho schwer oder gar nicht zu beantworten.
Ich denke schon, dass das RKI relativ viele Anhängigkeiten erkennt und herausrechnet. 
Wohingegen selbsternannte „Erbsenzähler“ nur Rohdaten zu Covid/Gesamt heraussuchen.
Herausgestellt werden dann die Prüfung der verwendeten Rohdaten; das passt natürlich! Und die stochastischen Fähigkeiten; die seien unbenommen.
Aber die Aussagekraft der Daten bzw. die Interpretation ist das eigentlich Schwierige.
Das wird dann häufig zu lapidar angegangen bzw. es werden Annahmen getroffen, die auf tönernen Füßen stehen.

Deshalb bringt m.E. die ganze Rechnerei nichts (also schon, intern in den seriösen Instituten; aber nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam für die breite Masse, die den Aussagen glauben muss und keine Möglichkeit hat, diese nachzuprüfen).

Jeder Einzelne muss mit der Situation umgehen und ist dabei natürlich auch von seinen Erfahrungen geprägt. Wenn er Coronaerkrankte oder -tote kennt/kannte erscheint ihm die Situation bedrohlicher, als wenn man nur Coronainfizierte kennt, die aber keine oder kaum Symptome aufweisen.

Die Maßnahmen, die beschlossen werden, tragen sicher mehr zu Haß, Spaltung, Neid, … bei, als Corona selbst.

Allerdings muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Maßnahmen und Empfehlungen, die veröffentlicht werden gut durchdacht sind.
Ob ich mich darunter stellt hängt nicht zuletzt wiederum von persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Obrigkeiten ab.

Allerdings leben wir in einer rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung und solange ich hier lebe, muss ich mich auch daran halten.
Mein Verhalten zieht entsprechende Konsequenzen nach sich.
Ich darf mich nur der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung widersetzen, wo sie von ihrer Kompetenzen (Verfassung) abweicht.

Wir sollten bei Verfassungs- und Grungesetzänderungen auf der Hut sein!

Aber innerhalb dieser „Leitplanken“ der Obrigkeit gehorsam sein.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Also daß die Dauer sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten...
> 
> Harald



Im prinzip ja, aber dadurch eine Rechnung aufzustellen wie diese ist auch nicht so pauschal richtig:



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Aber das kürzer macht auch einen Unterschied. Experten gehen davon aus, dass es bei einem Geimpften 2 Tage sind, in denen er ansteckend ist, ein Ungeimpfter 10 Tage. Heißt umgekehrt, ein Ungeimpfter steckt 5 mal so viele an wie ein Geimpfter. Bedeutet vereinfacht gesagt, das eine kann beispielsweise einen R-Wert von 2 geben (exponentielles Wachstum) und beim anderen 0,4 (Inzidenz sinkt)
> 
> Dann picke ich mir halt auch die Zahlen raus, die in meinem Sinne sind:
> 
> ...



Oder korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.


Denn beim RKI heisst es: LINK 


> Die Viruslast ist allein allerdings nicht ausreichend, die Kontagiosität eines Patienten zu beurteilen. Diese wird durch weitere Faktoren beeinflusst, wie beispielsweise die Zeit seit Symptombeginn, den klinischen Verlauf (Besserung der Symptomatik) und Verhaltensweisen der betroffenen Person (z. B. Singen). In welchem Maße ein SARS-CoV-2-infizierter Mensch das Virus an andere weitergibt, hängt nicht nur von der individuellen und aktuellen Kontagiosität des Betroffenen ab, sondern auch von der Dauer und Art des Kontakts sowie von Außenumständen wie z. B. der Raumbelüftung, der Luftfeuchtigkeit und der Lufttemperatur und der Disposition (Empfänglichkeit) der Kontaktpersonen.



Das heisst, selbst wenn jemand daruch 10 statt 2 Tage ansteckend ist, infiziert er ja pauschal nicht einfach so viele mehr. 

-chris


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Dezember 2021)

@JesperMP

Dabei wolltest Du doch nur ein Info darüber haben, was für Eure Servicemonteure bei der Druchreise druch Deutschland für Maßnahmen erforderlich sind:


JesperMP schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine von unsere deutsche Unterlieferanten will ein Servicemonteur nach Polen senden.
> Sie schreiben:
> ...



Und jetzt schon Seite 27... 

VG


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Aweeller schrieb:


> ich meinte mit Äpfel und Birnen:
> 
> Wenn Du die Statistik der Impfreaktionen in Bezug auf geimpfte Personen (und verbessere mich bitte, wenn das nicht so ist) als Bezug nimmst...
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht mit der Rechnung, dass man damit nicht Pauschal sagen kann von 26 Mio landen bei voller Infizierung nur so viele auf Intensiv. Keine Frage.

Deswegen sagte ich ja auch bei den 26 Mio auch "*sich zu infizieren und auch auf Intensiv zu landen*..." Zumindest zur Zeit.



> Alternativ kannst Du nur schauen, wie viele Menschen, die (leider) gerade auf Intensiv liegen Ungeimpfte sind!
> Das kannst Du dann mit den Impfschäden / Impfreaktionen vergleichen.


Dazu gibt es leider aktuell noch keine offiziellen Daten. Zumindest konnte ich noch keine recherchieren. Werden ja laut DIVI zu Zeit erfasst.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... das du Langeweile hast!


oh wow. Sehr konstruktiv, entschuldige.


Ich glaube hier wird generell was missverstanden. Ich bin kein Impfgegner oder dergleichen. Habe aber den Eindruck das ich mit den Reaktionen gerade in eine solche Schublade gesteckt werde.

Für mich passen nur aktuell die Aussagen in den Medien / der Politik nicht so ganz zu den Zahlen. Wenn ich diese Zahlen grundlegend falsch interpretiere, darf natürlich gerne korrigiert werden. Dafür führen wir hier hoffentlich eine sachliche Unterhaltung. Ich bin ja offen dafür.

Und ich stelle einfach nur in Frage, ob alle geplanten Maßnahmen für nur eine Personengruppe und die daraus entstehende Spaltung wirklich gerechtfertig sind, wenn man sich alles so anschaut. Ein doch nicht so lang anhaltender Schutz der Impfung trägt ja offensichtlich zur Zeit auch dazu bei, dass die Zahlen nicht so toll aussehen. Und damit stelle ich nicht die Wirksamkeit in Frage, sondern nur, hätte man das früher ermitteln und darauf reagieren können?




-chirs


----------



## Ralle (2 Dezember 2021)

Hier mal was zum Thema geimpft vs. umgeimpft:









						Simulation von RKI-Physiker: An 9 von 10 Infektionen ist ein Ungeimpfter beteiligt
					

Obwohl Ungeimpfte mit ungefähr einem Drittel der Bevölkerung deutlich in der Minderheit sind, verursachen sie überproportional oft Neuinfektionen. Das zeigt eine Studie. Je nach Szenario ist an acht bis neun von zehn Infektionen mindestens ein Ungeimpfter beteiligt.




					www.focus.de


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hier mal was zum Thema geimpft vs. umgeimpft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sir, bei allem nötigen Respekt," aber ich nehme www.focus.de nicht unbedingt als seriös, sondern häufig als polemisch wahr.

Die Headlines erinnern doch stark an Bild:

"Impfen führt zum Ziel - doch eine Impfpflicht allein wird nicht reichen"
"'Wir müssen es jetzt tun': Erster Spitzenpolitiker spricht bei Impfpflicht von Wortbruch"
"Scholz mit späktakulärem TV-Auftritt zur besten Sendezeit: 'So werden wir die vierte Welle brechen'"
"So schenken Sie Ihrem Kind zum 18. Lebensjahr knapp 90.000€ vom Staat"
"El Nina ist zurück - und jetzt drohen globale Wetter-Extreme"
und:
"Simulation von RKI-Physiker: An 9 von 10 Infektionen ist ein Ungeimpfter beteiligt"

Nicht falsch verstehen: es wird sicher mit guten Zahlen gerechnet, aber doch etwas unseriös kommuniziert und dann denke ich, ob man die Aussagen wirklich ungeprüft akzeptieren sollte.

VG

Mario


----------



## JesperMP (2 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> @JesperMP
> 
> Dabei wolltest Du doch nur ein Info darüber haben, was für Eure Servicemonteure bei der Druchreise druch Deutschland für Maßnahmen erforderlich sind:
> 
> ...


Ja, aber davon habe ich gelernt dass in Deutschland ist die Haltung zu die Covid Massnahmen überraschend umgestritten. 
Und ich konnte mir nicht selber davon halten es zu kommentieren.
Das Thema ist zu wichtig.

Ein kleine Status-Bericht aus Dänemark. Hier ist die Covid Zahlen etwas gestiegen, meistens wegen DELTA, und dafür sind einige Massnahmen wieder eingeführt. D.h. Masken tragen, mehr testen, ältere Personen sollen den Booster-Vakzination haben, Jungen und Kindern sollen auch vakziniert werden.

Ich denke die Realität ist dass die Vergangenheit kommt nicht zurück. Covid wird nie 100% ausgerottet.
Wir müssen uns an die Massnahmen wöhnen, es kommt zu jährligen Booster Vakzinationen, und wir müssen das Corona-Pass immer zeigen wenn wir ins Restaurant, zum Frisör, zum Arzt, usw. gehen.
Ich habe wenig Geduld mit die Corona-Zweifler.


----------



## Ralle (2 Dezember 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> "Sir, bei allem nötigen Respekt," aber ich nehme www.focus.de nicht unbedingt als seriös, sondern häufig als polemisch wahr.
> 
> Die Headlines erinnern doch stark an Bild:
> 
> ...


Ich hab auf die Schnelle leider den RKI-Beitrag selbst nicht gesucht, aber ich gehe zumindest davon aus, das der Focus hier nicht lügt!
Viel entsetzter bin ich im Focus häufig über die Kommentare der Nutzer unter den Artikeln. Da könnte man glatt vom Glauben abfallen, wie offen Menschenverachtend, Herzkalt und anmaßend viele der Kommentare daherkommen. Liegt aber vieleicht (hoffentlich) auch daran,  dass nur eine bestimmte Klientel es überhaupt für nötig hält, ihren Sermon als Kommentar abzusondern.


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab auf die Schnelle leider den RKI-Beitrag selbst nicht gesucht, aber ich gehe zumindest davon aus, das der Focus hier nicht lügt!
> Viel entsetzter bin ich im Focus häufig über die Kommentare der Nutzer unter den Artikeln. Da könnte man glatt vom Glauben abfallen, wie offen Menschenverachtend, Herzkalt und anmaßend viele der Kommentare daherkommen. Liegt aber vieleicht (hoffentlich) auch daran,  dass nur eine bestimmte Klientel es überhaupt für nötig hält, ihren Sermon als Kommentar abzusondern.



HIER ist der Beitrag dazu. HIER nochmal als PDF.
Man sollte das PDF auch gründlich lesen. Wie immer vorab, ich will hier nichts schlecht reden. Nur darauf aufmerksam machen, wie die Schlagzeilen wirken, wenn man nicht im Detail schaut.

In der Fußnote:


> Beide Szenarien gehen von folgenden aktuellen Impfraten pro Altersgruppe aus: 0-11 = 0%, 12-17 =
> 40%, 18-59 = 72%, 60+ = 85%. Über die tatsächliche Impfeffektivität besteht wissenschaftliche
> Unsicherheit. Daher werden zwei verschiedene Szenarien angenommen. In Szenario A wird eine
> hohe Impfeffektivität von 92% bei Kindern und 72% bei Erwachsenen angenommen. Dies entspricht
> ...



Also sollte man doch eher von Szenario B ausgehen, weil man da Daten hat, nämlich aus Großbritanien. Auch wenn dort überwiegend mit AstraZeneca geimpft wurde. Kann mich natürlich täuschen.

Szenario B ist jetzt dadurch aber natürlich nicht viel besser, aber schon mal anders. Also keine Sorge, bin bei euch.




Auch dazu HIER ein PrePrint der Ausarbeitung zur Impfpflicht

Aus dem PrePrint lesen sich diese 8-9 / 10 irgendwie anders. Oder ist das Interpretationssache? Keine Sorge, stelle keine Verschwörungstheorie auf.



> *5 nach 12 und zu wenige sind geimpft*
> 
> Bei 8 bis 9 von 10 Ansteckungen ist mindestens eine Person ohne Impfschutz involviert — entweder als Ansteckende:r, als Angesteckte:r, oder meistens beides (Maier et al., in Vorbereitung).






Und dann komme ich wieder hier drauf zurück:



A3Q schrieb:


> 57 Millionen doppelt geimpft. 68,5 %
> 83,24 Millionen Bevölkerung.
> Rund 26 Millionen ungeimpft.
> Genesene aktuell: 4.979.500. 6%
> ...






A3Q schrieb:


> Laut aktueller Statistik hatten wir ende 2020 13,75 Millionen Minderjährige (<18 Jahre)
> 
> 83,24 Millionen Bevölkerung - 13,75 Millionen Minderjährig (wo es die ganze Zeit noch keine Empfehlung gab) = 69,49 Millionen mit Empfehlung
> 
> ...




Also kann man hier wirklich nur von der Geimpften- / Ungeimpften-Quote ausgehen?
Fließen die Genesenen nun in keiner Statistik mit ein? Wie ist deren Schutz zu bewerten?
Sind die Modellberechnungen mit Genesenen anders? Deren Zahl sollte ja auch steigen.
Wäre es sinnvoll über Tests nachzuweisen, wie hoch die akutellen Zahlen der Genesenen sind und dadurch dann Modellrechnungen anzupassen?


-chris


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> ..
> 26 Mio Potenzielle gefährliche Menschen
> 4.710 gesamt aktuell Intensiv
> = 0,018% landen auf Intensiv...


Bei dieser Rechnung hast du noch die Konfektionsgröße deiner Freundin vergessen  .

Weißt du wie lange es theoretisch dauern würde, bis sich 26 Millionen Menschen bei der derzeitigen Infektionsrate alle einmal infizieren? Es wären ca. 1,25 Jahre. Im letzten Sommer, bei 1000/Tag hätte es ca. 70 Jahre gedauert. Und im Mittelalter wäre es schon längst ohne Intensiv vorbei.


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Das stimmt, das habe ich . 

Darf ich das anders formulieren? 
Bei der aktuellen Infektionsrate sind von 26 Millionen ungeschützten Personen 0,018% auf Intensivstation, wenn man wirklich alle als ungeimpfte / ungeschützte betrachtet. 
Es gilt natürlich die Zahl zu beobachten. 

Ergibt das so mehr Sinn? 

-chris


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> .. wenn man wirklich alle als ungeimpfte / ungeschützte betrachtet..


Oh je, das gibt aber auch wieder mächtig Ärger mit unseren lieben noch nicht geimpften Mitbürgern. Aber etwas mehr Sinn macht es schon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2021)

@A3Q ... nun flutest Du das Forum seit geraumer Zeit mit diversen nachvollziehbaren und nicht nachvollziehbaren Interpretationen beliebiger Zahlen.

Was ist denn Dein Ziel?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @A3Q ... nun flutest Du das Forum seit geraumer Zeit mit diversen nachvollziehbaren und nicht nachvollziehbaren Interpretationen beliebiger Zahlen.


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Beliebe Zahlen würde ich so erstmal nicht sagen. Immerhin versuche ich nur offizielle Zahlen zu zitieren und gebe nicht einfach irgendwelche Quellen an, welche so in der Form nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand sind, auch ohne diese vorher zu kontrollieren.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Diese These hat ein Corona-Leugner zwar mal aufgestellt, wurde jedoch bereits im Mai 2021 widerlegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Über die Nachvollziehbarkeit der Interpretationen lässt sich ja gerne Unterhalten. Ich finde es ja auch in Ordnung korrigiert zu werden, sollte die Interpretationen daneben sein. Aber dann mit der Bitte um Aufklärung, mag ja was lernen und kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, keine Frage.
Ich versuche ja nicht komplett haltlos irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen, in keinster Weise. Sollte ich so wahnsinnig daneben liegen, gerne korrigieren. Ich denke die Formulierung spielt garantiert auch eine gewisse Rolle, wo ich mich natürlich vertun kann.

Nur nützt es nichts wenn man sich nur bestimmte Zeilen raussucht und diese kommentiert oder ins lächerliche zieht, und somit versucht, alles als komplett Inhaltslos abzustempeln. Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck. Gerne korrigieren, aber man darf auch auf die anderen Sachen eingehen. Habe ja auch ein paar Zwischenfragen gestellt, wo mich die Meinung anderer schon interessiert.

Ich hatte hier natürlich auch still mitgelesen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob der Eine oder Andere diverse Aussagen der Politik oder Medien auch in Frage stellt, wenn man mal selbst versucht etwas mehr zu lesen als nur die Schlagzeilen. Tut dies überhaupt jemand?
Und vielleicht auch aufzeigen, wie sich doch Schlagzeilen von der eigentlichen Auswertung unterscheiden können.

Das es jetzt leider in eine solche Richtung geht, wo versucht wird alles von mir ins lächerliche zu ziehen, ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd.




-chris


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57779



Das bringt uns hier weiter .
Ist das noch aus deiner Bravo?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Das bringt uns hier weiter .


Sämtliche Diskussionen/Aufklärungsversuche bringen niemanden weiter.
Wie Ducati bereits eindrucksvoll schrieb, wir sind schon in der Eskalation/Verhärtung angekommen ( passt ja irgendwie wieder zur Bravo )
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/ist-die-bevölkerung-in-deutschland-geimpft.105009/page-25#post-811734



A3Q schrieb:


> Ist das noch aus deiner Bravo?


Vielleicht


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte ja auch nicht die Absicht hier zu streiten. Wenn dies so ankam, tut es mir leid. Ich mag ja auch weiterhin hier im Forum tätig sein. 🍻

Wollte versuchen abseits der großen Schlagzeilen mal Informationsquellen zu zeigen oder vorzubringen, worüber man dann natürlich diskutieren kann. Ich denke man sollte nicht blind einfach jede Schlagzeile oder auch Zeitungsartikel (auch online) einfach so hinnehmen. Und da hätte mich dann mal so die Meinung anderer Interessiert.
Aber das ist einfach generell ein schwieriges Thema. Irgendwie spaltet es sich sofort in "zwei Lager" auf. Scheint wohl unvermeidlich zu sein.

Also, ich hatte keine böse Absicht, wollte auch nicht irgendwie als Verschwörungstheoretiker, Schwurbler oder ähnliches rüberkommen. Bei einigen habe ich sicherlich diesen Stempel, damit werde ich wohl leben müssen. Vielleicht erbahmt sich ja noch der eine oder andere und geht noch auf meine Frage ein.

Es sollte wirklich nicht so rüberkommen, als ob alles aus den Medien / der Politik grundsätzlich falsch und gelogen ist und ich hier DIE einzige Wahrheit habe, absolut garnicht. Auch stelle ich ja die Impfung auch nicht in Frage. Aber Sachen kritisch zu hinterfragen darf man ja wohl. Zumal, wie ich finde, die genutzten Quellen ja nicht irgendwie dubios waren. Die Interpretation ist natürlich immer eine Sache, aber da darf man ja gerne korrigieren.




-chris


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

@A3Q glaub Du hast einfach alle mit der puren Menge an Infos erschlagen


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Habe mich zumindest darum bemüht die Quellen anzugeben und die wichtigen Passagen auch einfach direkt zu Zitieren. Einfach was in den Raum zu werfen und die andere die recherche machen lassen bringt ja noch weniger. Dann wird ja sowieso sofort alles als in frage gestellt


----------



## Captain Future (2 Dezember 2021)

@A3Q 
Für meinen Geschmack hast Du dich sehr gut geschlagen...... oder wie der Engländer sagt "You did well"
Das läuft hier oft so.... ca. 90% der Anworten auf deine Beiträge kommen von der Special Forces Forumstruppe. 
Da gilt das Motto-> "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus". 

Ins lächerliche ziehen kommt immer am Schluß... das ist Standard


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> Beliebe Zahlen würde ich so erstmal nicht sagen. Immerhin versuche ich nur offizielle Zahlen zu zitieren und gebe nicht einfach irgendwelche Quellen an, welche so in der Form nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand sind, auch ohne diese vorher zu kontrollieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Opferrolle nehme ich Dir nicht ab.

Ich will auch Dich gar nicht korrigieren – so viel Zeit habe ich nicht.

Aber die interessierten Mitleser (m/w/d) können ja mal nach *Flood the zone with shit* googeln und selber die Parallelen erkennen ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Dezember 2021)

Herr Bäurle, wir sind hier nicht auf ihren Twitter Hasskanal.


----------



## A3Q (2 Dezember 2021)

Was hat das nun bitte mit Opferrolle zu tun? Ich habe ja wohl nur erkannt, dass es leider schwierig ist (online) eine Unterhaltung darüber zu führen, da das Thema einfach zu brisant ist. Ich habe meine Absichten ja wohl klargestellt und wie du den letzten Posts entnehmen kannst, tendiere ich dazu die Unterhaltung nicht weiter anzufachen. Wenn jemand konstruktiv drauf eingeht, natürlich gerne.

Was du mir mit dem Link unterstellen möchtest, verstehe ich nicht.


> *Flood the zone with shit”: How misinformation overwhelmed our democracy*​



Ich denke nicht das ich hier Unwahrheiten verbreite. Wie schon erwähnt war ich ja stehts bemüht Quellen zu recherchieren und damit eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu erstellen. Gerne darfst du mir aufzeigen, wo ich diese falsch interpretiere. Das soll nicht sarkastisch rüberkommen, es ist ernst gemeint. 

Ich kann mich an einen Post von dir erinnern, mit dem DU mit der Corona-Leugner-Keule geschwungen hast, vom Faktenfuchs, um eine Aussage zu widerlegen. Ich hatte dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es dazu von der gleichen Argentur einen aktualisierten Artikel gibt, wo auch neuere Erkenntnisse vorhanden sind. Auf meine anschließende Frage darauf hast du auch nicht reagiert, es hätte mich interessiert ob und wie du das mit der neueren Information siehst.

Leider schwingst du nun wieder eine Keule, was ich schade finde.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Herr Bäurle, wir sind hier nicht auf ihren Twitter Hasskanal.


Ja, dort werden "alternative Fakten" auch als solche gekennzeichnet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich das jetzt hier so lese, dann bringe ich folgenden Beitrag noch mal in Erinnerung:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/is...eutschland-geimpft.105009/page-24#post-811693


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, dort werden "alternative Fakten" auch als solche gekennzeichnet.


Du bist auch so ein alternativer Fakt. Passt direkt zu deinem sozialen Müllhaufen für Therapiebedürftige.


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt hier so lese, dann bringe ich folgenden Beitrag noch mal in Erinnerung:
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/ist-die-bevölkerung-in-deutschland-geimpft.105009/page-24#post-811693


Ja naja, beim Coronathema und Maßnahmen wie Ausgangssperre und Impfpflicht kann ich schon eher verstehn, dass sich die Leute an die Gurgel gehen, als beim Thema ob OOP nun gut oder schlecht ist 🤣


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du bist auch so ein alternativer Fakt. Passt direkt zu deinem sozialen Müllhaufen für Therapiebedürftige.


Diese Spirale können wir jetzt natürlich beliebig weiter drehen.

Anderseits haben einige vernünftige Leute die Diskussion bereits verlassen, da schließe ich mich doch mal an.


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Boah, ARD Extra zur Coronalage 🤮
So gut wie null konkrete Infos.
Interviews von Passanten auf der Straße, was doll das???
Begriffe wie "schwangere ungeimpfte Coronaintensivpatientin" 
Echt kein Wunder, dass da viele sauer werden 🙄


----------



## Mrtain (2 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja naja, beim Coronathema und Maßnahmen wie Ausgangssperre und Impfpflicht kann ich schon eher verstehn, dass sich die Leute an die Gurgel gehen, als beim Thema ob OOP nun gut oder schlecht ist 🤣


Jetz öffne bloß nich die Büchse der Pandora 🤣


----------



## Frohnius (3 Dezember 2021)

ich habe gestern irgendwo beim durchzappen einen virologen gehört der die meinung vertritt:

es wäre ein fehler alle menschen zu impfen - 
übrig wird am ende eine virus variante bleiben die gegen alles resistent ist, denn die impfung kann das virus ja nicht ausrotten.

dieser fehler wurde viele jahre durch übermäßigen einsatz von antibiotika gemacht und viele menschen sterben an resistenten keimen ...

und ich fand den gadankengang gar nicht uninteressant.


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> übrig wird am ende eine virus variante bleiben die gegen alles resistent ist, denn die impfung kann das virus ja nicht ausrotten.
> 
> dieser fehler wurde viele jahre durch übermäßigen einsatz von antibiotika gemacht und viele menschen sterben an resistenten keimen ...
> 
> und ich fand den gadankengang gar nicht uninteressant.


...nur daß das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Wirkmechanismen sind... eine Impfresistenz kann es nicht geben, höchstens wie bei Grippe: Jedes Jahr neue Varianten, also jedes Jahr einen neuen Impfcocktail...


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ... es wäre ein fehler alle menschen zu impfen -
> übrig wird am ende eine virus variante bleiben die gegen alles resistent ist, ...


Ja, das ist doch DIE Lösung! Warum bin nicht längst darauf gekommen?
Diese These verbreiten, ImpfDosen verknappen und andeuten, dass ein ImpfVerbot in Erwägung gezogen werden könnte.
Wen würden da noch die langen Warteschlangen vor den ImpfStationen abschrecken?


----------



## Captain Future (3 Dezember 2021)

Auch Interessant......


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Dezember 2021)

So kann man natürlich auch seinen Arbeitsplatz auf's Spiel setzen:








						Nach Video über Corona-Maßnahmen: Uniklinik in München kündigt Mitarbeiterin
					

Eine Mitarbeiterin der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität in München filmt sich bei einer Wutrede über die Corona-Pandemie. Die Frau stellt das Video ins Netz – und wird umgehend freigestellt. Die Universität distanziert sich aufs Schärfste von den Aussagen.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

Auch interessant:

Lebensgefährtin eines Kollegen, Mitte/Ende 30, einst Pflegekraft auf der Intensivstation, im Frühjahr ungeimpft infiziert, Long-Covid, Schlaganfall, wird nie wieder arbeiten können.

Eine Freundin einer Kollegin, Krankenschwester im Klinikum, jüngst ungeimpft schwer an Covid erkrankt, kein Platz im eigenen Klinikum, musste ausgefolgen werden.


----------



## Captain Future (3 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> So kann man natürlich auch seinen Arbeitsplatz auf's Spiel setzen:


Ja das war nicht besonders schlau.... aber Interessant und man sieht nicht zu allem kann man was sagen..... 
Aber damit hat Sie bestimmt gerechnet.... Die hatte die Fresse voll von dem Job.

Mal sehen wie lange es online bleibt bei Youtube...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> aber Interessant und man sieht nicht zu allem kann man was sagen.....


Das hat aber nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Wenn man in der Pathologie ein Handyvideo dreht und veröffentlicht dann ist klar was passiert.

Und das ist auch gut so. Ich kann mir auch nicht an jedem Ort alles erlauben und mich dabei auf Meinungsfreiheit oder sonstige Freiheit berufen.

Freies Land heißt nicht das jeder machen  kann was er will.

Aber ich denke auch, sie hat damit fest gerechnet und wollte noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit erregen.


----------



## roger34 (3 Dezember 2021)

A3Q schrieb:


> 26 Mio Potenzielle gefährliche Menschen
> 4.710 gesamt aktuell Intensiv
> = 0,018% landen auf Intensiv
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe die Rechnung nicht. 
Wenn wir annehmen, wir nehmen nur die 30 Jähringen, verringert sich das Risiko bei deiner Rechnung um Faktor 10. 
Nehmen wir nur die 30 jähringen welche am 1.1 geboren sind, verringert sich das Risiko wieder um Faktor 365. 
Das kann ja nicht stimmen. 

Auf Orf.at wurde lange die hospaltisierten entsprechend Impfstatus angezeigt. Hier war entsprechend der Altersgruppe Faktor 5-10 zugunsten der geimpften. 

Heute siehe ich diese Grafik nicht mehr. Vielleicht wurde diese entfernt, weil die Leute das falsch interpretieren. 

mailab sagt. Wenn wir 100% geimpfte haben, habe wir auch 100% geimpfte im Krankenhaus. Aber die Absolutzahl ist geringer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2021)

roger34 schrieb:


> .. mailab sagt. Wenn wir 100% geimpfte haben, habe wir auch 100% geimpfte im Krankenhaus. Aber die Absolutzahl ist geringer.


Genau! Und nachts ist es dunkler als bergauf! Was trinkst du eigentlich  ?

Nachtrag:
Ach so, du meinst, es sind dann generell weniger Corona-Patienten auf den Intensivstationen. Das würde wohl so sein.


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und nachts ist es dunkler als bergauf!



Sind wir übern Berg?


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Dezember 2021)

> Sind wir übern Berg?



In Bayer werden deswegen keine mehr hospitalisiert weil sie per Luftwaffe in andere Bundesländer ausgeflogen werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> In Bayer werden deswegen keine mehr hospitalisiert weil sie per Luftwaffe in andere Bundesländer ausgeflogen werden.


Ja, ich habe den Bundeswehr-Flieger erst wieder bei mir vorbei fliegen sehen Richtung Memmingen ( Allgäu Airport ) ( nicht das erste mal )

https://radioschwaben.de/nachrichten/memmingen-erneut-corona-patienten-ausgeflogen/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe den Bundeswehr-Flieger erst wieder bei mir vorbei fliegen sehen Richtung Memmingen ( Allgäu Airport ) ( nicht das erste mal )
> 
> https://radioschwaben.de/nachrichten/memmingen-erneut-corona-patienten-ausgeflogen/


und einer davon ist jetzt bei uns in der Nähe (in Paderborn) gelandet


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> In Bayer werden deswegen keine mehr hospitalisiert weil sie per Luftwaffe in andere Bundesländer ausgeflogen werden.


Hmm, jetzt wollt ich doch mal was positives berichten 😉

Weil, hätte ja sein können, dass die ganzen Maßnahmen doch was bringen 😉


----------



## Captain Future (4 Dezember 2021)

Auch Interessant


----------



## Ralle (4 Dezember 2021)

@Captain Future

Von wann genau ist dieser Bericht!


----------



## Captain Future (4 Dezember 2021)

Steht da nicht 28.11.2021 online gestellt ….. wann das im TV war keine Ahnung habe es nur durch Zufall gefunden.
Die Antworten unter dem Video sind auch nicht so alt…


----------



## Cassandra (4 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Auch Interessant


Da braucht es jetzt kein extra Filmbeitrag.
Hier die jederzeit zugänglichen Daten - mit leichtem Verzug wegen Meldung per Fax: 
https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/Querschnitt/Corona/Gesellschaft/bevoelkerung-sterbefaelle.html


----------



## Captain Future (4 Dezember 2021)

Im Video sieht man aber auch an einigen Stellen 2020 als Datum…. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung

Ich höre auf alle Fälle nur noch Corona, Corona, Corona
Ob in diesem Jahr oder im letzten. Je länger ich mir die Nachrichten ansehe desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl alle sterben wie die Fliegen


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Im Video sieht man aber auch an einigen Stellen 2020 als Datum…. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung
> 
> Ich höre auf alle Fälle nur noch Corona, Corona, Corona
> Ob in diesem Jahr oder im letzten. Je länger ich mir die Nachrichten ansehe desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl alle sterben wie die Fliegen


Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Hauptsächlich warnt man wieder vor einer Überlastung des Personals auf den Intensivstationen und eben davor, zu wenig Plätze für dringende Fälle zu haben. Leider sterben auch viele Menschen (vorgestern ca. 380, wenn ich recht erinnere) Wenn man die bloße Anzahl der Infektionen gegen die Anzahl der Toten stellt, sind es sicher weniger als in den Wellen davor, da zeigt sich auch der Nutzen der Impfung. Ich will gar nciht darüber nachdenken, was in D laufen würde, gäbe es keine Impfung. Ich weiß aber ganz sicher, wer gegen "Die da oben" Sturm laufen würde, hätten wir keine Impfung, dann wäre das Blatt ein ganz anderes!


----------



## vollmi (5 Dezember 2021)

Der Nebelspalter ist eins der ätesten Schweizer Satiremagazine.



> Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht, aber sie reimt sich.
> (in diesem Fall wörtlich)
> Ein Gedicht aus der Schweizer Satirezeitschrift "Nebelspalter" vom 06.03.1920:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spassbass (6 Dezember 2021)

Ich komm ja aus Nordbayern, wo die Zahlen zwar aktuell nicht so sehr hoch sind (verhältnissmäßig), aber auch hier gibt es das Problem das kaum Intensivbetten mehr Frei sind. In einem Krankehaus in der nähe wird jetzt ein OP-Saal für 2 Intensivbetten hergerichtet sozusagen improvisiert und auch beim benötigten Personal muss improvisiert werden. Ich gehe davon aus dass hier einige Pflegekräfte nen Crash Kurs bekommen und dann das stemmen müssen.
Wenn sich im Gesundheitswesen nichts ändert sieht es in den nächsten Jahren schon ohne Corona eng aus was Krankenhausbehandlungen angeht.


----------



## Frohnius (7 Dezember 2021)

rki-chef wieler hat im focus gesagt: je mehr wir impfen um so mehr mutationen werden wir haben ....
kennen wir ja schon - 
antibiotika über jahrzehnte sorglos eingesetzt - in lebensmitteln und trinkwasser überall nachweisbar und täglich sterben menschen an den resistenten keimen ....
denke mal das virus wird sich auch zu helfen wissen - großflächig impfen ist für mich nicht die lösung gegen die pandemie ...
eine impfempfehlung sollte dem hausarzt überlassen werden - die politiker sind ja medizinische laien ... genau wie ich ...


----------



## vollmi (7 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> rki-chef wieler hat im focus gesagt: je mehr wir impfen um so mehr mutationen werden wir haben ....



Hat er das so gesagt?
Mein Kenntnisstand war bisher, je mehr Zeit man einem Virus gibt, je sicherer mutiert er.


----------



## dekuika (7 Dezember 2021)

Entweder großflächig bekämpfen (Impfpflicht global) dann wird das Virus ausgeschaltet oder es wird nur sporadisch geimpft (passiert gerade), in den Industriestaaten mäßig in den Entwicklungsländern wenig, dann passiert genau das selbe wie mit Penicillin, d.h. das Virus kann so mutieren dass es gegen den Impfstoff immun wird.


----------



## Frohnius (7 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Entweder großflächig bekämpfen (Impfpflicht global) dann wird das Virus ausgeschaltet


das ist ja laut diversen virologen nicht der fall ... ausrottung gelingt nicht, da geimpfte und ungeimpfte das virus bekommen und verbreiten ...
laut den experten ist es ja nicht wie bei den pocken, wo nur ein erkrankter andere infiziert und die impfung vor der erkrankung schützt ...


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> rki-chef wieler hat im focus gesagt: je mehr wir impfen um so mehr mutationen werden wir haben ....


Die Quelle würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## TobiasM (7 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die Quelle würde mich auch sehr interessieren.



Laut WDR hat er das gesagt.

Wenn man den Satz nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, lautet die Aussage:

_"Wir liefern uns im Moment ein Wettrennen mit dem Virus." Je mehr Menschen geimpft werden, desto eifriger werde das Virus versuchen, durch Mutationen zu überleben. Umso wichtiger sei es, "dass möglichst schnell möglichst viele Menschen geimpft sind".
_
Also das Gegenteil von dem, was uns die Leugner sagen wollen.

Dort wird auch noch manchen anderen Punkten widersprochen, die hier immer wieder wiederholt werden: 

_"Mit der Impfung auch andere schützen"

Erste Erkenntnisse aus Israel, wo bereits ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung geimpft ist, machten Hoffnung: Demnach scheiden Geimpfte deutlich weniger Viren aus. "Wir tun also mit der Impfung nicht nur etwas für uns selbst, sondern auch für die Mitmenschen, die dann vielleicht nicht angesteckt werden", sagte Wieler.

Fast alle Experten gingen davon aus, dass das Virus Covid-19 nicht mehr verschwinden werde. "Das heißt, wir müssen lernen, damit zu leben." Ziel sie deshalb größtmögliche Immunität._

Stand Februar 2021

Quelle: https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/themen/coronavirus/wieler-rki-corona-fragen-antworten-wdr-102.html


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2021)

@TobiasM 
Ja, diese Aussagen sind logisch, alles andere hätte mich vom RKI-Chef wirklich gewundert.
Da kann man mal sehen, es kann schon zur Kunstform werden, andere Menschen mißzuverstehen!


----------



## Mirko123 (7 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> @TobiasM
> Ja, diese Aussagen sind logisch, alles andere hätte mich vom RKI-Chef wirklich gewundert.
> Da kann man mal sehen, es kann schon zur Kunstform werden, andere Menschen mißzuverstehen!



Jetzt würde man ja erwarten dass in einem SPS- Forum die wenigsten sich ein X für ein U vormachen lassen. Aber auch  hier gibt  es offensichtlich Leute, die eine  bewusste Manipulation durch Pseudosussagen  nicht hinterfragen. 
Aber schön, dass sie alle noch leben - "gell, der Schaltschrank steht nicht unter Spannung .. "


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Dezember 2021)

Heute beim Kunde durch die Bild geblättert. Auf 2 Seiten komplett..  Was sind die Meinungen zu sowas von pro und contra impfer? Also , Hirnwäsche meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Mirko123 (7 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Heute beim Kunde durch die Bild geblättert. Auf 2 Seiten komplett..  Was sind die Meinungen zu sowas von pro und contra impfer? Also , Hirnwäsche meiner Meinung nach.


Für BILD- Verhältnisse: Qualitätsjournalismus 😉


----------



## Strömling (7 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hat er das so gesagt?
> Mein Kenntnisstand war bisher, je mehr Zeit man einem Virus gibt, je sicherer mutiert er.


Hier der Satz in der Pressekonferenz
bei 52:43


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2021)

Strömling schrieb:


> Hier der Satz in der Pressekonferenz
> bei 52:43


Noch erwähnenswert: Das ist keine aktuelle Pressekonferenz sondern von Januar 2021


----------



## TobiasM (8 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Heute beim Kunde durch die Bild geblättert. Auf 2 Seiten komplett..  Was sind die Meinungen zu sowas von pro und contra impfer? Also , Hirnwäsche meiner Meinung nach.


Bevor Du von Hirnwäsche sprichst, solltest Du mal nachschauen, was das bedeutet. Ich verbinde das mit psychischer und körperlich Gewalt ...

Diese Aktion hat nicht Blöd erfunden, die machen nur mit:









						Impfkampagne: 150 Unternehmen ändern ihre Slogans
					

150 große Unternehmen und Marken haben ihre Slogans geändert und werben von heute an gemeinsam für die deutsche Impfkampagne. Dabei sind Familienunternehmen ebenso wie DAX-Konzerne.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Manchmal scheint mir, man darf nur gegen das Impfen sein  jedoch keinesfalls dafür.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde man ja erwarten dass in einem SPS- Forum die wenigsten sich ein X für ein U vormachen lassen. Aber auch  hier gibt  es offensichtlich Leute, die eine  bewusste Manipulation durch Pseudosussagen  nicht hinterfragen.
> Aber schön, dass sie alle noch leben - "gell, der Schaltschrank steht nicht unter Spannung .. "


Also Klartext von dir: Der RKI-Chef lügt!?
Oder was genau willst du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen? Auch würde ich selbst hier im SPS-Forum privates und berufliches gerne getrennt sehen. Das ich ein verblendeter williger Systemtreuer Depp bin, heißt nicht, dass ich zu doof bin zu erkennen, wenn du Minus auf meine 24V-Klemme legst!
Ich vermute du liebst Qualitätsjournalismus und bist deshalb fest bei Breibart angemeldet. Dort versorgt man alle , die es nur wollen, mit echten Informationen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Dezember 2021)

TobiasM schrieb:


> Bevor Du von Hirnwäsche sprichst, solltest Du mal nachschauen, was das bedeutet. Ich verbinde das mit psychischer und körperlich Gewalt ...
> 
> Diese Aktion hat nicht Blöd erfunden, die machen nur mit:
> 
> ...


Joa, die machen nur mit.. Das ist es doch ... alle....


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Heute beim Kunde durch die Bild geblättert. Auf 2 Seiten komplett..  Was sind die Meinungen zu sowas von pro und contra impfer? Also , Hirnwäsche meiner Meinung nach.


Warum, die meißten Firmen haben ein natürliches Interesse daran, dass alle geimpft sind, denn das behindert/gefährdet ihre Geschäfte weniger, als eine ausufernde Pandemie. Dieses Interesse vertreten sie mit dieser Kampagne? Was bitte iat daran Gehirnwäsche? Ich versteh euch Leuz nicht mehr, tut mit wirklich leid.
Das ist das Gleiche, was wiele Menschen über Freundschaft zu anderen Staaten/Ländern galuben zu wissen. So eine Freundschaft gibt es nicht, es gibt nur gemeinsame Interessen? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, nur eine Analogie.


----------



## Frohnius (8 Dezember 2021)

^^ finde ich interessant ..


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Dezember 2021)

> Joa, die machen nur mit.. Das ist es doch ... alle....



Genau, ein Falschfahrer? Viele!


----------



## Hesse (8 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ finde ich interessant ..


Also dann nur noch Zugang für :
Geimpfte *und* Genesene ? Nicht *oder* ?

Oder besser gleich

Geimpfte und 2x Genesene ?


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Geimpfte *und* Genesene ? Nicht *oder* ?


Man merkt doch gleich, dass Du Boolesche-Algebra-Geschädigter bist!
Wie einfach und eindeutig könnte das Leben doch sein, wenn nicht jeder etwas anderes unter UND, ODER, ENTWEDER-ODER verstehen würde!
Und überhaupt, sowohl das Stellen als auch das Beantworten negierter Fragen sollten vorsichtshalber für alle verboten werden.


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ finde ich interessant ..


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ohne Impfung würde dieser Ansatz aber höchstwahrscheinlich schiefgehen.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ finde ich interessant ..


Ja, das ist doch nachvollziehbar. Das ist genau so, wie ich das schon immer verstehe.
1. Impfen, um vor schweren Verläufen Schutz zu haben.
2. Ansteckung erfolgt ohnehin irgendwann, der Impfschutz ist ja nun mal nicht 100%-ig.
3. Hoffentlich auf Grund der Impfung leichter Verlauf, hoffentlich wirkt das auch gegen Long-Covid (Da ist viel Hoffen drin, alles klar!)
4. Man ist irgendwann halbwegs eigenstabil gegen Infektionen.

Ach so, für mich auch wichtiges Nebenziel, Gesundheitssystem nicht überlasten.

Was passiert in dem Szenario eigenlich mit den älteren Bürgern? Die zeigen zwar auch geimpft leichtere Verläufe, aber es sterben doch immer noch recht viele. Da muß man auf ein Medikament hoffen, das ja wohl auch schon in der Zulassung steckt. Immer noch nicht so tolle Aussichten.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Dezember 2021)

Manche bringen lieber sich und die Familie um ehe sie sich impfen lassen (vermutlich wegen den Langzeitfolgen):









						Königs Wusterhausen: Fünf Tote in Wohnhaus – Vater hatte offenbar Angst vor Verhaftung
					

Ein 40-Jähriger soll in Brandenburg sich und seine Familie getötet haben. Nun teilten die Ermittler mehr zu den Hintergründen mit. Auch ein gefälschtes Impfzertifikat für seine Frau soll eine Rolle gespielt haben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Mirko123 (8 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also Klartext von dir: Der RKI-Chef lügt!?
> Oder was genau willst du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen? Auch würde ich selbst hier im SPS-Forum privates und berufliches gerne getrennt sehen. Das ich ein verblendeter williger Systemtreuer Depp bin, heißt nicht, dass ich zu doof bin zu erkennen, wenn du Minus auf meine 24V-Klemme legst!
> Ich vermute du liebst Qualitätsjournalismus und bist deshalb fest bei Breibart angemeldet. Dort versorgt man alle , die es nur wollen, mit echten Informationen.


Der RKI- Chef lügt nicht, sondern Aussagen werden bewusst aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen - siehe




__





						Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft ?
					

Im Video sieht man aber auch an einigen Stellen 2020 als Datum…. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung  Ich höre auf alle Fälle nur noch Corona, Corona, Corona Ob in diesem Jahr oder im letzten. Je länger ich mir die Nachrichten ansehe desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl alle sterben wie die Fliegen




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es ein deutsches Phänomen ist, dass man Personen mit hohen Ansehen bewusst diskreditiert. Das sieht man auch bei Prof. Drosten, aber auch bei Sportlern (z.B. Leroy Sane, den man erst hoch gefeiert hat und nachdem es mal nicht so lief bei jeden Ballkontakt ausgepfiffen hat (in der Situation wären auch viele gescheitert)) - (aber zu Guttenberg war "natürlich" das größte Fest).


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Der RKI- Chef lügt nicht, sondern Aussagen werden bewusst aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen - siehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe immfer noch nicht, was genau willst du uns sagen?
Traust du dich nicht Klartext zu reden oder reden wir vollkommen aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Frohnius (9 Dezember 2021)

keine ahnung ob das wirklich der ex chef der stiko ist ... 
und wie lange das her ist ... 
ob der jetzt als kompetent zu bewerten ist ..usw usw 
aber selbst drosten kommt da nicht gut weg ...

angeblich wird das video immer wieder auf youtube und facebook gelöscht ...










						Ex-Stiko-Chef rechnet ab: Berichte über Notstand auf Intensivstationen sind Panikmache
					

Meine Arbeit ist nur mit Ihrer Unterstützung möglich – vielen Dank im Voraus! https://www.paypal.me/breitschuster https://reitschuster.de//unterstuetzung/ Ich empfehle Ihnen wegen der aktuellen Zensur




					rumble.com


----------



## Frohnius (9 Dezember 2021)

Er ist geimpft, sie driftet auf Telegram ab: Was Corona mit deutschen Ehen macht. | Er ist geimpft, sie driftet auf Telegram ab: Was Corona mit deutschen Ehen macht. Die ganze heute-show vom Freitag: http://kurz.zdf.de/hs2128fb/ | By ZDF heute-show |
					

472.544 views, 4.236 likes, 42 loves, 3.293 comments, 1.834 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from ZDF heute-show: Er ist geimpft, sie driftet auf Telegram ab: Was Corona mit deutschen Ehen macht. Die...




					fb.watch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob das wirklich der ex chef der stiko ist ...
> und wie lange das her ist ...
> ob der jetzt als kompetent zu bewerten ist ..usw usw
> aber selbst drosten kommt da nicht gut weg ...
> ...





> Ex-Stiko-Chef rechnet ab: Berichte über Notstand auf Intensivstationen sind Panikmache​


Also bei uns landete mehrfach ein Flugzeug der Bundeswehr (A310) um je 6 oder 8 Intensivpatienten nach NRW zu bringen.
Die 3 großen Krankenhäuser in meiner Umgebung haben einen Aufnahmestopp ( egal für was ).
Aber wird schon stimmen Frohnius, ist bestimmt alles gut und alles nur reine Panikmache.

Und außerdem, EX-Chef der jetzt noch "abrechnen" will..... naja


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Dezember 2021)

Dieser Herr war auch der Meinung, dass es keine zweite Welle geben würde, wenn man konsequent Masken tragen würde und dass auch Mundspülungen hilfreich wären:








						Klaus-Dieter Zastrow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




So viel zur Glaubwürdigkeit solcher Aussagen.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dieser Herr war auch der Meinung, dass es keine zweite Welle geben würde, wenn man konsequent Masken tragen würde und dass auch Mundspülungen hilfreich wären:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeden Viertelstunde Mund und Hals mit Ethanol spühlen.
Das tu ich schon.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Jeden Viertelstunde Mund und Hals mit Ethanol spühlen.
> Das tu ich schon.





> Als weitere Maßnahme empfahl Zastrow zu regelmäßigen Mundspülungen mit Viren abtötenden Mund-Antiseptika


Das haben wohl einige zu wörtlich genommen


----------



## Frohnius (9 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> So viel zur Glaubwürdigkeit solcher Aussagen.



wie ich sagte .. keine bewertung meinerseits über die glaubwürdigkeit ...
für mich gilt das für politiker genauso wie alle anderen selbsternannten experten ...

mein impfentscheidung trifft der hausarzt meines vertrauens - kein politiker oder verschwörungstheoretiker.

das drama mit den krankenhausbetten scheint dagegen ziemlich erwiesen ... wird überall berichtet und begründet .. 
von der krankenhausampel ist auch nicht mehr viel zu hören - jetzt kommen wieder neuinfektionen und dann nicht mehr inzidenz sondern grooooße zahlen ...

2 jahre politisches versagen, steigende impfquoten mit steigendem infektionsgeschehen (auch in ländern mit 97% impfquote) sollte langsam dazu führen dass geimpfte und ungeimpfte sich gemeinsam gegen diese politik wehren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wie ich sagte .. keine bewertung meinerseits über die glaubwürdigkeit ...


Warum teilst du dann sowas??


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wie ich sagte .. keine bewertung meinerseits über die glaubwürdigkeit ...
> für mich gilt das für politiker genauso wie alle anderen selbsternannten experten ...
> 
> mein impfentscheidung trifft der hausarzt meines vertrauens - kein politiker oder verschwörungstheoretiker.
> ...


Kein Hit, jeder kann sich wählen lassen und dann mit Sch... bauen. Oder es besser machen. Immer nur rumnölen ist echt öde!!!
Das ist der Weg in einer Demokratie


----------



## Frohnius (9 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum teilst du dann sowas??


na weil evtl jemand hier im forum sagen kann - topp oder flop ...


----------



## Frohnius (9 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kein Hit, jeder kann sich wählen lassen und dann mit Sch... bauen. Oder es besser machen. Immer nur rumnölen ist echt öde!!!
> Das ist der Weg in einer Demokratie


rumnölen ? kritik die auch div. parteifans nachvollziehen können müssten


----------



## Captain Future (9 Dezember 2021)

Jetzt wird doch alles besser…. Neue Regierung … man kennt die Eierköpfe zwar seit 25 Jahren aber alles wird Top.


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> rumnölen ? kritik die auch div. parteifans nachvollziehen können müssten


Oh Mann ...


----------



## Mirko123 (10 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was genau willst du uns sagen?
> Traust du dich nicht Klartext zu reden oder reden wir vollkommen aneinander vorbei?



Soll ich da jetzt wirklich noch ernsthaft antworten? Auch hier im Forum werden Beiträge gepostet, die schon völlig veraltert sind, oder auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden. 
Aber wozu noch die Leute bekehren? 
Anderes Beispiel: In Sachsen marschieren Leute durch die Straßen und wollen Ihre "Freiheit" verteiligen. Das sind doch genau die Armleuchter, die durch Ihre Impfverweigerung dazu beigetragen haben, dass Weihnachtsmärkte, sportliche Aktivitäten, kulturelle Veranstaltungen usw, usw. eingeschränkt werden mussten.
Aber nein, solche Freiheitskämpfer maschieren dann auch noch vor Wohnhäuser auf und rufen dann noch zu Anschlägen auf Politiker auf! Wir "systemgetreuen" protestieren ja auch nicht vor Krankenhäuser, wo so Coronaverharmloser wie der AFD- Politiker Thomas Seitz auf der Intensivstation lagen und forderten die Abschaltung. 
Aber jetzt wird ja alles gut. Es kommt nun die Impfpflicht und dann werden sich viele noch Impfen lassen. Den Rest tauschen wir wir dann mit Lukaschenko´s Flüchtlingen ein - die Flüchtlinge können dann doch ins gelobte Land und und die Impfverweigerer können endlich in einem freien Land leben...


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Soll ich da jetzt wirklich noch ernsthaft antworten? Auch hier im Forum werden Beiträge gepostet, die schon völlig veraltert sind, oder auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.
> Aber wozu noch die Leute bekehren?
> Anderes Beispiel: In Sachsen marschieren Leute durch die Straßen und wollen Ihre "Freiheit" verteiligen. Das sind doch genau die Armleuchter, die durch Ihre Impfverweigerung dazu beigetragen haben, dass Weihnachtsmärkte, sportliche Aktivitäten, kulturelle Veranstaltungen usw, usw. eingeschränkt werden mussten.
> Aber nein, solche Freiheitskämpfer maschieren dann auch noch vor Wohnhäuser auf und rufen dann noch zu Anschlägen auf Politiker auf! Wir "systemgetreuen" protestieren ja auch nicht vor Krankenhäuser, wo so Coronaverharmloser wie der AFD- Politiker Thomas Seitz auf der Intensivstation lagen und forderten die Abschaltung.
> Aber jetzt wird ja alles gut. Es kommt nun die Impfpflicht und dann werden sich viele noch Impfen lassen. Den Rest tauschen wir wir dann mit Lukaschenko´s Flüchtlingen ein - die Flüchtlinge können dann doch ins gelobte Land und und die Impfverweigerer können endlich in einem freien Land leben...


Aus deinen Aussagen, konnte ich schon gar nicht mehr ersehen, was Ironie, was Satire und was real gemeint war.
Obige Aussagen sind etwas überspitzt, aber da drehen wir gleichrum im Drehfeld, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Das sind doch genau die Armleuchter, die durch Ihre Impfverweigerung dazu beigetragen haben, dass Weihnachtsmärkte, sportliche Aktivitäten, kulturelle Veranstaltungen usw, usw. eingeschränkt werden mussten.



omg ..  .. da is noch einer der an die pandemie der ungeimpften glaubt ...
fast schon traurig ...
ma könnt fast glauben dass der soedolf das geschrieben hat


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> omg ..  .. da is noch einer der an die pandemie der ungeimpften glaubt ...
> fast schon traurig ...
> ma könnt fast glauben dass der soedolf das geschrieben hat


Wenn jeder vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren würde, statt völig sinnbefreit auf die jeweils andere Gruppe einzuschlagen, wäre auch dieses Forum ein besseres.


----------



## Captain Future (10 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Den Rest tauschen wir wir dann mit Lukaschenko´s Flüchtlingen ein - die Flüchtlinge können dann doch ins gelobte Land und und die Impfverweigerer können endlich in einem freien Land leben...


Ich hoffe das war der Teil mit der Ironie....
Noch mehr davon auf unsere Kosten durchfüttern brauchen wir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mirko123 (10 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war der Teil mit der Ironie....
> Noch mehr davon auf unsere Kosten durchfüttern brauchen wir nicht wirklich.


... hmm, echt schwierige Entscheidung, ob ich lieber den irakischen Steinewerfer oder die fette  Lügenpressegrölerin in Deutschland haben möchte.😜


----------



## Frohnius (10 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn jeder vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren würde, statt völig sinnbefreit auf die jeweils andere Gruppe einzuschlagen, wäre auch dieses Forum ein besseres.


na ich denke wenn jemand mit armleuchtern argumentiert ... kann man auch entsprechend anworten ... 

aber sinnfrei hab ich sicher nicht ... usw .... 

steigende impfquote und steigendes infektionsgeschehen muss ja irgendwann jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht logisch ist, 
es gibt länder mit 97% impfquote und trotzdem lockdown (nordirland oder schottland glaube ich mich zu erinnern).

es will mir gar nicht in den sinn, dass nicht vor allem geimpfte auf den straßen demonstrieren .. 
das sind ja genau die, denen die regierung so vieles versprochen und nicht gehalten hat - die hier betrogen wurden.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Also, ich bin geimpft und ich fühle mich nicht betrogen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also, ich bin geimpft und ich fühle mich nicht betrogen.


Dir ist doch vollimmunität versprochen?. Also ist der Booster dann auch selbstverständlich? Und die noch kommen..  no4 Turbobooster, no5 Superbooster.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

1. Bist Du Programmierer?
2. Kannst Du logisch denken?
3. Glaubst Du Propaganda?
4. Bist Du mit Waldy verwandt?


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dir ist doch vollimmunität versprochen?.


Wer hat das je behauptet?
Das war ein Wunsch/Hoffnung bei der Entwicklung des Impfstoffes, aber versprochen wurde es nie - konnte es auch garnicht.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> 1. Bist Du Programmierer?
> 2. Kannst Du logisch denken?
> 3. Glaubst Du Propaganda?
> 4. Bist Du mit Waldy verwandt?


1  ja
2 ja
3 nein
4 nein


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wer hat das je behauptet?
> Das war ein Wunsch/Hoffnung bei der Entwicklung des Impfstoffes, aber versprochen wurde es nie - konnte es auch garnicht.


Es ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv so verkauft.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Habe ich nie so gesehen. Ich bin aber gegen schwere Verläufe geschützt. Und das reicht mir.


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Dezember 2021)

Also ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bereits letztes Jahr vermutet wurde, dass man sich nach 6 Monaten nachimpfen laden muß.

Was ich aber belegen kann, dass bereits im Februar gesagt wurde, dass wir auf die anderen Schutzmaßnahmen nicht verzichten können:


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ^^ finde ich interessant ..


Prof. Drosten hat es doch wie immer auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Mirko123 (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> es gibt länder mit 97% impfquote und trotzdem lockdown (nordirland oder schottland glaube ich mich zu erinnern)



Unglaublich wie hier Leute mit falschen Zahlen um sich schmeißen und nicht mal merken wie sich selbst unglaubwürdig machen. 🤭


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> steigende impfquote und steigendes infektionsgeschehen muss ja irgendwann jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht logisch ist,
> es gibt länder mit *97%* impfquote und trotzdem lockdown (nordirland oder schottland glaube ich mich zu erinnern).


dann sind deine Erinnerungen nicht so gut oder schreibst
du das nur um als Troll zu provozieren.
Es gibt auch Östliche Staaten, die im Westen bewusst
Falschinformationen streuen um zu Verunsichern, bist so ein
Falschinformat?
Das habe ich gerade gegoogelt, ich gehe mal davon aus das es
passt, da ist nichts von 97% zu sehen.

Meine Frage jetzt an dich, warum machst du das?


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dir ist doch vollimmunität versprochen?. Also ist der Booster dann auch selbstverständlich? Und die noch kommen..  no4 Turbobooster, no5 Superbooster.


Das ist Quatsch, was du da schreibst und du weißt das, sonst bist du doof und ich weiß, dass du das nicht bist.
Also bitte nciht so einen Müll schreiben, niemand hat das ja versprochen, seit der ersten Impfung ist bekannt, dass keine 100% erreicht werden!


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> na ich denke wenn jemand mit armleuchtern argumentiert ... kann man auch entsprechend anworten ...
> 
> aber sinnfrei hab ich sicher nicht ... usw ....
> 
> ...


Tja du glücklicher kleiner Demagoge. 
Ich hab vor einigen Wochen in meinem Umfeld genau diese Panedemie erleben dürfen. Es tat mir echt leid und da ist auch keinerlei Schadenfreude denn es war einfach schrecklich. Deine dummes Geschreibsel hier mitzuerleben, das tut noch mehr weh. Ich sprech dir nicht die Intelligenz ab, aber leider sind die Intelligenten die Schlimmsten! Du bist ganz vorn dabei und zeigst, dass selbst Kluge nicht vor Dummheit geschützt sind.


----------



## Captain Future (10 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> seit der ersten Impfung ist bekannt, dass keine 100% erreicht werden!



Naja das ist klar aber ganz am Anfang hat man von 90% und auch von 95% gesprochen.
Und auch noch ein paar andere Versprechungen oder Äußerungen gemacht.
Da hat man als Bürger natürlich auch eine hohe Erwartung….

Jetzt kommt die Impfpflicht oder Bußgeld und dann sehen wir weiter…..


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Da hat man als Bürger natürlich auch eine hohe Erwartung….



Und da der mündige Bürger seine hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt bekommt, entscheidet er sich für 0%? Oder er wartet auf einen Impfstoff, von dem man von vorn herein bestenfalls 60% erwarten kann? In der Zwischenzeit ist er darüber empört, dass er sich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt mal keine kandierten Mandeln kaufen kann? Es wird einfach immer lächerlicher, wie man die kleinen vom Staat verwöhnten Trotzköpchen an die Hand nehmen muss. Die Strafen können garnicht hoch genug sein! Leider tragen wir sie alle!


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Tja du glücklicher kleiner Demagoge.
> Ich hab vor einigen Wochen in meinem Umfeld genau diese Panedemie erleben dürfen. Es tat mir echt leid und da ist auch keinerlei Schadenfreude denn es war einfach schrecklich. Deine dummes Geschreibsel hier mitzuerleben, das tut noch mehr weh. Ich sprech dir nicht die Intelligenz ab, aber leider sind die Intelligenten die Schlimmsten! Du bist ganz vorn dabei und zeigst, dass selbst Kluge nicht vor Dummheit geschützt sind.


Borniertheit trifft es besser.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine von unsere deutsche Unterlieferanten will ein Servicemonteur nach Polen senden.
> Sie schreiben:
> ...


Was ist eigentlich aus dem tapferen Servicemonteur geworden?
Darum ging es ja eigentlich.


----------



## TobiasM (11 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Also ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bereits letztes Jahr vermutet wurde, dass man sich nach 6 Monaten nachimpfen laden muß.


Das Impfzertifikat nach der zweiten Impfung ist 12 Monate gültig, auch nach Astrazenika. Die Wissenschaft war der Meinung, dass es mindestens so lange hält. Nun weiß man mehr. 

@de vliegende hollander kann tatsächlich sein, dass der Spahn oder der Lauterbach das mal versprochen haben, nun gibt es neuere wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ...


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Freitag, 3. April 2020
Wodarg: "Zehntausende Menschen sterben in überfüllten Kliniken, weil sie nicht verstehen, dass das Coronavirus völlig harmlos ist"​



Flensburg (dpo) - Er gilt als Deutschlands umstrittenster Arzt: Wolfgang Wodarg behauptet seit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie unermüdlich, dass die Reaktionen von Politik und Wissenschaft auf das Coronavirus überzogen sei. Wie gefährlich die Hysterie inzwischen sei, zeige sich seiner Meinung nach besonders beim Blick in Länder wie Italien, Spanien oder die USA.
"In diesen Ländern sterben gerade zehntausende Menschen in völlig überlasteten Kliniken, weil sie nicht verstehen, dass das Coronavirus völlig harmlos ist", erklärt Wodarg gegenüber dem _Postillon_. "Diese Menschen müssten nicht sterben, wenn sie meine Videos ansehen würden und aus meinen klugen Erklärungen lernen würden, dass das Coronavirus ungefährlich ist. Ihre Lungen hören aus Unwissenheit auf zu funktionieren. Die Gesundheitssysteme eines Landes nach dem anderen kollabieren, weil niemand erkennt, dass da eigentlich gar nichts los ist."
Wodarg zeigt sich zudem überzeugt, dass es nur so viele Corona-Fälle gebe, weil so viel getestet werde. "Hätten wir nur eine Person getestet und die dann gut isoliert, dann hätten wir in Deutschland die Epidemie längst überwunden", so Wodarg.
Die verzweifelten Aufrufe von Klinikchefs, man brauche sofort mehr Beatmungsgeräte, Intensivbetten und Personal, hält der SPD-Politiker für hysterisch. "Auch diesen Menschen rate ich, meine Videos anzusehen und meine Beiträge zu lesen, anstatt völlig unnötigerweise Menschen retten zu wollen, die nicht sterben müssten, wenn sie wüssten, dass sie nicht in Gefahr sind."
Zuletzt verabschiedet sich Wodarg und reicht uns die Hand: "So, ich hab noch einen Termin. Ich wollte heute noch in die Intensivstation einer Hamburger Klinik und da nochmal allen sterbenden Patienten erklären, warum sie gar nicht sterben müssen. Vielleicht kann ich ja einen überzeugen." Als wir seine Hand nicht schütteln, sagt er: "Sie können ruhig zugreifen. Ich kann nicht infiziert sein, weil ich ja weiß, dass es harmlos ist. Aber gut, Ihre Entscheidung."


----------



## Captain Future (11 Dezember 2021)

Geil was für ein Spinner der komische Arzt…. Hat der auch wirksame Videos gegen Krebs ?


----------



## Captain Future (11 Dezember 2021)

Ist das Video echt Oder Fake ?


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Das Video ist echt aber über ein Jahr alt. Damals war der Impfstoff noch in der Zulassungsphase.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ist das Video echt Oder Fake ?


Echt oder Fake??

Entscheidend ist doch wohl der Zeitpunkt an dem die Aufzeichnung entstanden ist. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das dieses Video derzeit in den entsprechenden Kreisen fleißig geteilt wird. Natürlich ohne Angabe des Aufzeichnungsdatum.


----------



## Mrtain (11 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das dieses Video derzeit in den entsprechenden Kreisen fleißig geteilt wird. Natürlich ohne Angabe des Aufzeichnungsdatum.


Und selbst wenn, würde das nichts ändern....


----------



## Frohnius (13 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Tja du glücklicher kleiner Demagoge.
> Ich hab vor einigen Wochen in meinem Umfeld genau diese Panedemie erleben dürfen. Es tat mir echt leid und da ist auch keinerlei Schadenfreude denn es war einfach schrecklich. Deine dummes Geschreibsel hier mitzuerleben, das tut noch mehr weh. Ich sprech dir nicht die Intelligenz ab, aber leider sind die Intelligenten die Schlimmsten! Du bist ganz vorn dabei und zeigst, dass selbst Kluge nicht vor Dummheit geschützt sind.


du hast hier die möglichkeit sachliche argumente zu meinen posts zu schreiben - und dir bleiben nur noch pers. beleidigungen ?
ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen ... 
das thema ist natürlich "leicht explosiv" ...
aber nur schwachsinnige beleidigungen ? echt jetzt ?


----------



## Captain Future (13 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du hast hier die möglichkeit sachliche argumente zu meinen posts zu schreiben - und dir bleiben nur noch pers. beleidigungen ?
> ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen ...
> das thema ist natürlich "leicht explosiv" ...
> aber nur schwachsinnige beleidigungen ? echt jetzt ?


Sehe ich ähnlich. Frage mich immer ob diese Leute auch im echten Leben eine so große Fresse haben oder nur im Internet wo man 
keine Ohrfeigen als Echo auf seine große beleidigende Klappe bekommt.


----------



## TobiasM (13 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> es will mir gar nicht in den sinn, dass nicht vor allem geimpfte auf den straßen demonstrieren ..
> das sind ja genau die, denen die regierung so vieles versprochen und nicht gehalten hat - die hier betrogen wurden.



Die stellst absurde Behauptungen in der Raum und erwartest Argumente?

Hier gibt es ein paar Hundert Beiträge mit Argumenten und stehst gedanklich immer noch in Beitrag *#8*.

Wir können jetzt spekulieren, ob das nun Unvermögen oder Ignoranz sein könnte – aber hilft ja auch nichts.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2021)

Wenn mann zehn Schritte zurück geht und schaut sich sie Sache aus der Ferne an denkt mann:
Sind wir dann alle verrückt geworden.

Es extreme Querdenken ist nicht okay, aber auch nicht die extreme " ow wir sterben alle" lass euch impfen ist nicht okay.

Mann traut sich als "kritische" Denker fast nicht mehr zu melden.
ich sehe die Sache kritisch und bin ein bissel rechts von der mitte.

ich weiß das nicht alle das so sehen, aber ich liebe euch trozdem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

.


----------



## vollmi (13 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> steigende impfquote und steigendes infektionsgeschehen muss ja irgendwann jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht logisch ist,
> es gibt länder mit 97% impfquote und trotzdem lockdown (nordirland oder schottland glaube ich mich zu erinnern).



Wieso genau ist das nicht logisch? Die Impfung schützt nicht zu 100% aber sie dämpft die ganze Sache offenbar ganz gewaltig. Also selbst wenn es trotzdem ein Lockdown sein sollte, ist es doch ziemlich sicher dass mit weniger Impfung dieser Lockdown erheblich länger wäre.



> es will mir gar nicht in den sinn, dass nicht vor allem geimpfte auf den straßen demonstrieren ..
> das sind ja genau die, denen die Regierung so vieles versprochen und nicht gehalten hat - die hier betrogen wurden.



Ich fände es eher absurd, wenn die Regierung an ihren Versprechen festhalten würde, das würde bedeuten, dass trotz besseren Wissens jetzt aus Prinzip am alten Vorgehen festgehalten wird.

Mir wäre es auch nicht recht wenn der Zugfahrer den Mitreisenden Verspricht um 8 Uhr am Ziel zu sein und wegen unvorhergesehener Umstände dieses Ziel nur noch erreichen kann, wenn er 20% über der Geschwindigkeitslimite fährt.

Den Booster habe ich mir gestern trotzdem geholt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso genau ist das nicht logisch? Die Impfung schützt nicht zu 100% aber sie dämpft die ganze Sache offenbar ganz gewaltig. Also selbst wenn es trotzdem ein Lockdown sein sollte, ist es doch ziemlich sicher dass mit weniger Impfung dieser Lockdown erheblich länger wäre.


@vollmi,
auf die Aussage wo du eingehst sind *FAKE NEWS* ich unterstelle
das diese Bewußt gestreut werden.



> Frohnius schrieb:
> steigende impfquote und steigendes infektionsgeschehen muss ja irgendwann jedem einleuchten, dass das nicht logisch ist,
> es gibt länder mit 97% impfquote und trotzdem lockdown (nordirland oder schottland glaube ich mich zu erinnern).


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du hast hier die möglichkeit sachliche argumente zu meinen posts zu schreiben - und dir bleiben nur noch pers. beleidigungen ?
> ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen ...
> das thema ist natürlich "leicht explosiv" ...
> aber nur schwachsinnige beleidigungen ? echt jetzt ?


Du schreibst nur Schwachsinn,verlangst aber Argumente?
Ich hab dich nicht beleidigt, du mußt hier nicht rumheulen, weil du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst.

Ich stelle mich einzig und alleindeinen ungleublich usinnigen Behauptungen entgegen.Du persönlich bist mit sowas von ewgal, warum soillte ich dich beleidigen?


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn mann zehn Schritte zurück geht und schaut sich sie Sache aus der Ferne an denkt mann:
> Sind wir dann alle verrückt geworden.
> 
> Es extreme Querdenken ist nicht okay, aber auch nicht die extreme " ow wir sterben alle" lass euch impfen ist nicht okay.
> ...


Niemand hier hat geschrieben "Wir sterben Alle!". Was stellst du da für eine unsinnige Behauptung auf?


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Frage mich immer ob diese Leute auch im echten Leben eine so große Fresse haben oder nur im Internet wo man
> keine Ohrfeigen als Echo auf seine große beleidigende Klappe bekommt.


Glaubst du das wirkliuch von mir? Das wäre echt lächerlich!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat geschrieben "Wir sterben Alle!". Was stellst du da für eine unsinnige Behauptung auf?



Du sollst nicht alles wortwörtlich nehmen..

Sehe es umgangssprachlich


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2021)

Ich bin den dritten Impfung, auch 'Booster' genannt, angeboten.
Selbstverständlich nehme ich es.


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht alles wortwörtlich nehmen..
> 
> Sehe es umgangssprachlich


Ja was denn, jeder erzählt irgendetwas und an Ende stellt sich heraus, "Nicht wörtlich nehmen bitte!" Das ist das Wesen von Fakenews und Unsinn, wie Frohnius ihn von sich gibt. Hörensagen, Wuschdenken, am Ende Lügen. Das genau sind keine Argumente.

Aber du hast natürlich Recht, man muß versuchen auch den Gegenüber zu verstehen und ich habe Freunde und Kollegen, da geht das auch. Aber das sind völlig andere Argumente. Die gefallen mir auch nicht immer, aber das ist dann eben so. Z.B. gibt es tatsächlich Menschen, die Angst vor Spritzen haben. Das ist wirklich ein Argument, wenn auch ein sehr schwaches, aber menschlich verständliches. Sich und anderen aber etwas vorzumachen, mit Halbwahrheiten, aus dem Zusammenhange herausgerissenen Zitaten, 1 oder 2 Jahre alten Videos, aus völlig anderen Wissenständen und Zahlen heraus gemacht, etc., das ist einfach nur schändlich! ICH finde das schändlich und wer das macht ist ein Demagoge und Populist. Da darf er dann ruhig beleidigt sein. (Da bist jetzt nicht du gemeint!)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht alles wortwörtlich nehmen..





Ralle schrieb:


> Ja was denn, jeder erzählt irgendetwas und an Ende stellt sich heraus, "Nicht wörtlich nehmen bitte!"


Das halte ich auch für bedenklich. Nicht alles wörtlich nehmen gehört eher in den Bereich Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das halte ich auch für bedenklich. Nicht alles wörtlich nehmen gehört eher in den Bereich Fun zum Feierabend



Das ist das blöde an die ganze schreiberei in so ein Forum.
Ohne Stimmlage, Gesichtsausdruck und so, kann etwas ganz schnell falsch verstanden werden.

Derjenige der mich kennt, weiß das ich mal ganz gerne etwas aus den verband ziehe um etwas deutlich zu machen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> .. es will mir gar nicht in den sinn, dass nicht vor allem geimpfte auf den straßen demonstrieren ..
> das sind ja genau die, denen die regierung so vieles versprochen und nicht gehalten hat - die hier betrogen wurden.



Wenn sich der Krankheitsverlauf anders als angenommen entwickelt, muss man die Therapie entsprechend ändern. So einfach ist das.
Betrogen fühle ich mich einzig und allein von den Impfkaspern, die den Verlauf sinnlos hinauszögern. Im Moment sind wir mit der Immunisierung (Impfung/Infizierung) mitten drin stecken geblieben. Es geht weder vor noch zurück. Liebe Ungeimpften, lass euch sagen, es kann nur noch nach vorn gehen!


----------



## Chefkoch (13 Dezember 2021)

moin,

nur mal so....






Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nur mal so....
> 
> ...


Was soll uns das /der sagen, kannst du das vielleicht zusammen fassen? Ich schaue mir keine Twitch Kinder-Kanäle an


----------



## dekuika (13 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn mann zehn Schritte zurück geht und schaut sich sie Sache aus der Ferne an denkt mann:
> Sind wir dann alle verrückt geworden.
> 
> Es extreme Querdenken ist nicht okay, aber auch nicht die extreme " ow wir sterben alle" lass euch impfen ist nicht okay.
> ...


Wir sterben auch alle. Alles eine Frage der Zeit. Aber ich möchte eigentlich zu den späteren gehören. Sonst könnte ich ja hier im Forum nicht mehr mitsenfen.


----------



## Chefkoch (13 Dezember 2021)

moin,

ja kann ich, hier wird die Geschichte von Lars K. erzählt welcher einen massiven Impfschaden erlitten hat (Johnson & Johnson).

kurz gefasst:

- kann nicht mehr richtig pissen
- kann nicht mehr richtig kacken
- kann nicht mehr richtig laufen
- schwere Entzündung im Hirnwasser welche sich medikamentös immer nur kurz in den Griff kriegen lässt und immer wiederkommt
- mehrere Wochen Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus und Reha (immer abwechselnd), zur Zeit glaube ich wieder in Reha
- die Ärzte wissen nicht mehr weiter

Gruß

Edit: irgendwo (glaub Instagram) hat er ein Video seiner Leidensgeschichte hochgeladen, auf Twitch gibt es aber glaube ich auch eine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja kann ich, hier wird die Geschichte von Lars K. erzählt welcher einen massiven Impfschaden erlitten hat (Johnson & Johnson).
> 
> ...


Und jetzt


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> hier wird die Geschichte von Lars K. erzählt welcher einen massiven Impfschaden erlitten hat (Johnson & Johnson).


Die Covid Erkrankung hat er aber überlebt? Und es ist sicher, daß er ohne Impfung die Covid Erkrankung auch ohne Schäden überlebt hätte?

Harald


----------



## dekuika (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja kann ich, hier wird die Geschichte von Lars K. erzählt welcher einen massiven Impfschaden erlitten hat (Johnson & Johnson).
> 
> ...


Das mag ja stimmen und ist sicher schwer für die Betroffenen aber diesen Einzelfällen stehen über 5 Millionen Coronatote weltweit gegenüber. Du könntest genauso Fälle heraussuchen wo jemand durch die Explosion eines Airbags ums Leben gekommen ist. Der Vergleich hinkt dann genauso. Musst Du halt nur medienwirksam posten. Die Meute verbreitet das dann auf Telegram.


----------



## Chefkoch (13 Dezember 2021)

moin,

Ich habe nichts von einer Covid Erkrankung geschrieben. Ich habe nur von einer Impfung geschrieben !!

Fakt ist jedenfalls das er ohne "Impfung" jetzt noch laufen / pissen / kacken könnte.

Und was sind 5 Millionen weltweit im Vergleich zu 7 Milliarden Bewohnern ? weniger als 0.1 Prozent und das rechtfertigt dann eine Behandlung mit bedingt (!) zugelassenen Medikamenten ? am besten noch zwangsweise ?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedenfalls das er ohne "Impfung" jetzt noch laufen / pissen / kacken könnte.


Ist das deine normale Redensart


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2021)

Dann mal dieses:








						Stefanie Schmitz (27) aus Köln: Sie nahm Ibuprofen und wäre fast gestorben
					

Stefanie Schmitz aus Köln wäre fast wegen der Einnahme von Ibuprofen gestorben. Ihre Leber versagte, sie brauchte ein Spenderorgan.




					www.rtl.de
				




Verzichtest Du auch auf andere Medikamente?
*Natürlich haben Medikamente Nebenwirkungen!*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich habe nichts von einer Covid Erkrankung geschrieben. Ich habe nur von einer Impfung geschrieben !!
> 
> ...



Einer meiner besten Kumpel liegt grade umgeimpft im KH und kämpft um sein Leben. (Lungenempoli durch Corona) Wenn du das mitbekommst dann merkst Du das der Virus keinen Spaß versteht….


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja kann ich, hier wird die Geschichte von Lars K. erzählt welcher einen massiven Impfschaden erlitten hat (Johnson & Johnson).
> 
> ...


Es ist die klassische Beispiel, wenn man 1 Fall findet der sein Theorie bestätigt, dann ist das Grund genug dass man die hundert tausend Fälle die sein Theorie wiedersprecht ignoriert.

Etwa wie, rauchen erzeugt kein Lungenkrebs, weil ich kenne ein Onkel der rauchte wie ein Schornstein und er lebte bis 95 Jahren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich habe nichts von einer Covid Erkrankung geschrieben. Ich habe nur von einer Impfung geschrieben !!
> 
> ...


ja die Welt dreht sich gerade für 7 Milliarden Menschen etwas langsamer,
da ist eine Impfung sinnvoll.
Und 5 Millionen Tote und alleine in Deutschland mit über 500 Toten am Tag,
rechtfertigt harte Maßnahmen.
Dann kommen zu den Toten auch noch die Folgeschäden, wer auf Intensiv
war geht da nicht Aufrecht Stehend wieder raus.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedenfalls das er ohne "Impfung" jetzt noch laufen / pissen / kacken könnte.


Fakt ist, daß er ohne Impfung früher oder später mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit von xx % an Corona erkrankt wäre mit ungewissem, vielleicht sogar dem selben Ausgang.

Harald


----------



## dekuika (13 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich habe nichts von einer Covid Erkrankung geschrieben. Ich habe nur von einer Impfung geschrieben !!
> 
> ...


Sinnlos


----------



## jensemann (13 Dezember 2021)

Ich als Diabetiker Typ2 mit entferntem Nierenkarzinom lese mir mit wachsender Verzweiflung Beipackzettel der verschiedenen Medikamente durch. Besonders das Zeug mit IBU im Namen hat so viele lebensgefährlichen Nebenwirkungen, dass man sich wundert, dass das Zeug überhaupt legal ist. Ähnliches gilt z.B. auch für Antibabypillen.
Dagegen liest sich die Liste der bekannten Nebenwirkungen von Comirnaty wie ein Kinderbuch. Ja, es gibt Nebenwirkungen. Nein, die treten nicht garantiert auf sondern eher selten im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Verabreichungen.

LG


----------



## Frohnius (14 Dezember 2021)

die nebenwirkungen der covid impfung werden leider nicht wirklich seriös veröffentlicht ..
bei der who gibt es ein register, in dem über 2,5 mio nebenwirkungen registriert sind ..
evtl sind da aber auch nebenwirkungen wie "schmerzen an der einstichstelle" dabei ...

im verhältnis zu der riesigen menge an durchgeführten impfungen ist das aber vll tatsächlich ok - kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.

ich selbst habe auch einen guten freund der nach der zweiten impfung eine lähmung rechte seite erlitt - ist 3 monate her, die schmerzen sind weg, das bein immer noch teils gefühllos .... wurde als nachweislicher impfschaden auch so behandelt ...
er will sich jetzt aus angst nicht boostern lassen - und sein arzt zuckt eher ratlos mit den schultern ...

ein kollege lag vor 2 wochen mit herzmuskelentzündung intensiv nach dem boostern ...
und dieser kollege wurde auch 6 wochen nach der zweitimpfung mit corona im kh behandelt ...
(aussage kh: ohne imfpung wäre er verstorben)
^^ mein gedanke war da eher: wieso erkrankt wenn geimpft ?

alle anderen haben die impfung problemlos vertragen ...

impfnebenwirkungen gibt es schon immer ...

trotzdem glaube ich nicht wirklich dass die impfung potentiell gefählich oder unverträglich ist ...
ich glaube nicht, dass unsere welt so kaputt ist, dass eine hohe quote an impfnebenwirkungen in kauf genommen wird.

ich halte es nur für falsch einfach pauschal alle menschen im impfbus oder beim tierarzt zu impfen - denke das muss für jeden fall der arzt entscheiden und kein politiker.


----------



## jensemann (14 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich halte es nur für falsch einfach pauschal alle menschen im impfbus oder beim tierarzt zu impfen - denke das muss für jeden fall der arzt entscheiden und kein politiker.


da bin ich komplett bei dir. Allerdings muss auch die Panikmache in beiden Lagern aufhören. Extremisten hatten schon immer negativen Einfluss auf das Wohlbefinden der Menschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die nebenwirkungen der covid impfung werden leider nicht wirklich seriös veröffentlicht ..
> bei der who gibt es ein register, in dem über 2,5 mio nebenwirkungen registriert sind ..
> evtl sind da aber auch nebenwirkungen wie "schmerzen an der einstichstelle" dabei ...



Stimmen deine Zahlen?
Hast du dieses Register eingesehen oder kannst du einen Link dazu einstellen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die nebenwirkungen der covid impfung werden leider nicht wirklich seriös veröffentlicht ..



Genau.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Dezember 2021)

Was auch immer wieder vergessen wird, bzw. unerwähnt bleibt, und das gilt für alle Bereiche des Lebens (auch TIA ), sind die positiven Aspekte. Wer weiß schon, wie viele Leben durch das Impfen gerettet werden konnten?


----------



## Frohnius (14 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Stimmen deine Zahlen?
> Hast du dieses Register eingesehen oder kannst du einen Link dazu einstellen?





			VigiAccess
		


nach einer suche mit "covid-19 vaccine" wird eine aktuelle zahl von 2,7 mio angegeben ... 

man kann auch nach anderen impfstoffen suchen .. internationale datenbank 

dort sieht man, was für nebenwirkungen .. zeitlicher verlauf, sortiert nach geschlecht, altersgruppen usw ...

aber vorsicht, um es bewerten zu können fehlt die zahl der impfungen die problemlos verlaufen sind ...


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ein kollege lag vor 2 wochen mit herzmuskelentzündung intensiv nach dem boostern ...
> und dieser kollege wurde auch 6 wochen nach der zweitimpfung mit corona im kh behandelt ...
> (aussage kh: ohne imfpung wäre er verstorben)
> ^^ mein gedanke war da eher: wieso erkrankt wenn geimpft ?


Die Impfung ist keine Heil-Medizin und schützt auch nicht vor Infektionen, sondern bereitet den Körper nur sanft vor auf eine später mögliche Infektion, damit der Körper dann vorbereitet leichter und schneller gegen die Infektion kämpfen kann und die Krankheit dann sehr wahrscheinlich keinen schweren Verlauf nimmt.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> VigiAccess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du dir die Datenbank einmal angeschaut?

es sind nicht 2.7 mio Nebenwirkungen sondern 2,7 mio Meldungen über Nebenwirkungen eingegangen.
Unter den 2.7 mio sind es alleine schon 687.878 Meldungen über Kopfschmerzen.....

PS:
2.7 mio gemeldete Einzelpersonen mit Nebenwirkungen bei aktuell 8,47 Mrd. verabreichten Dosen bzw. 3,63 Mrd. vollständig geimpften.
Und du siehst ja selber, Nebenwirkung kann sein: Kopfschmerz, Arm tut weh........

Wenn man von den 3,63 Mrd vollständig Geimpften ausgeht, dann wurden also bei 0,00075% der Personen Nebenwirkungen gemeldet.
Auf Basis der 8,47 Mrd sind es 0,00032% der Geimpften.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist keine Heil-Medizin und schützt auch nicht vor Infektionen, sondern bereitet den Körper nur sanft vor auf eine später mögliche Infektion, damit der Körper dann vorbereitet leichter und schneller gegen die Infektion kämpfen kann und die Krankheit dann sehr wahrscheinlich keinen schweren Verlauf nimmt.
> 
> Harald


Sollte mittlerweile ja bei jedem angekommen sein . Aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja das war nicht besonders schlau.... aber Interessant und man sieht nicht zu allem kann man was sagen.....
> Aber damit hat Sie bestimmt gerechnet.... Die hatte die Fresse voll von dem Job.
> 
> Mal sehen wie lange es online bleibt bei Youtube...


Die Gerichtsverhandlung war übrigens vor 5 Tagen und die Dame musste eingestehen, dass manche Aussagen komplett falsch waren. Sie darf das Video nicht weiter veröffentlichen.

Jetzt will sie unbedingt ihren Job zurück

MiMiMi


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Dezember 2021)

Die letzte Aussage im Film ist die wichtige für alle Zweifler...


----------



## Captain Future (14 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Gerichtsverhandlung war übrigens vor 5 Tagen und die Dame musste eingestehen, dass manche Aussagen komplett falsch waren. Sie darf das Video nicht weiter veröffentlichen.
> 
> Jetzt will sie unbedingt ihren Job zurück
> 
> MiMiMi


MiMiMi..... 
Ja das Video ist schon weg bei Youtube ... und das andere von mir mit dem Bericht aus 2020 ist auch weg obwohl das ja vom ARD war.

Egal alles wird gut.... Ich vertraue da auf unseren neuen Gesundheitsminister ... mal jemand vom Fach mit Weitblick.
Mein größtes Problem heißt aber nicht Corona sondern "Wo bekomme ich Material her". Ohne Arbeit kein Geld und ohne Geld nichts im Kühlschrank.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> und das andere von mir mit dem Bericht aus 2020 ist auch weg obwohl das ja vom ARD war.


Na warum wohl, weil die ARD erkannt hat das dieses Video in gewissen Kreisen missbraucht wird. Z.b. indem man keine Angaben zum Entstehungsdatum macht und so Leute die nicht viel hinterfragen täuschen/verunsichern möchte....


----------



## Captain Future (14 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na warum wohl, weil die ARD erkannt hat das dieses Video in gewissen Kreisen missbraucht wird. Z.b. indem man keine Angaben zum Entstehungsdatum macht und so Leute die nicht viel hinterfragen täuschen/verunsichern möchte....


Das wird es sein... find ich gut das bei der ARD jemand darauf achtet.. 
Auch die ganze Scheiße in den sozialen Netzwerken. Da muß für meinen Geschmack viel mehr kontrolliert werden.

Wir müssen den zügellosen Kräften von Rechten, Reichsbürger, Aluhutträgern usw. Einhalt gebieten!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> find ich gut das bei der ARD jemand darauf achtet


Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das es auf Ugur Sahin's Wunsch entfernt wurde.

Kann ich auch verstehen.



> Wenn man sich das Video der _Deutschen Welle_ anschaut, sagt Sahin auf die Frage, warum er bisher noch nicht geimpft sei, dass es für ihn rechtlich noch nicht möglich sei, sich impfen zu lassen.
> 
> Die Aussage Sahins stimmt insofern, da das Video bereits am 22. Dezember 2020 hochgeladen wurde. Damals ging es mit den ersten Impfungen los, wobei bestimmte Einrichtungen wie Pflegeheime priorisiert wurden. Im gesamten Video gibt es zudem keine Äußerung von Sahin, dass er sich nicht impfen lassen möchte oder Sicherheitsbedenken hätte. Die Aussage Sahins wurde also komplett aus dem Kontext gerissen, um eine Nachricht mit gewünschtem Inhalt zu fabrizieren.


Quelle:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...woerungstheoretiker-details-91175470.amp.html


----------



## Captain Future (15 Dezember 2021)

Na ob er jetzt noch einmal einen Job bei RTL bekommt…..


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Datenbank einmal angeschaut?


nein nicht im detail .. aber ich habe ja vorher geschrieben .. da is alles drin .. auch schmerzen an der einstichstelle z.b. 
und ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass die sehr hohe anzahl an nebenwirkungen ja bei der menge der impfungen evtl ok ist !!!!!


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist keine Heil-Medizin und schützt auch nicht vor Infektionen, sondern bereitet den Körper nur sanft vor auf eine später mögliche Infektion, damit der Körper dann vorbereitet leichter und schneller gegen die Infektion kämpfen kann und die Krankheit dann sehr wahrscheinlich keinen schweren Verlauf nimmt.
> 
> Harald











						Impfung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




^^ dann darf man das nicht impfung nennen .. seit 150 jahren versteht die welt unter impfung etwas anderes ...


----------



## Mrtain (15 Dezember 2021)

> Eine vorbeugende Impfung gegen eine Infektionskrankheit beruht auf einer spezifischen, aktiven *Immunisierung* gegen den Krankheitserreger und wird daher auch als _Aktiv-Impfung_ oder _aktive Schutzimpfung_ bezeichnet. Ziel der aktiven Impfung ist es, das körpereigene Immunsystem zu befähigen, auf eine Infektion mit dem Erreger so rasch und wirksam zu reagieren, dass daraus keine oder nur eine abgeschwächte Infektionskrankheit resultiert.



Die Welt versteht anscheinend unter Impfung genau das gleiche, wie das, was dir hier seid über 30 Seiten beharrlich Versucht wird zu erklären.
Du bist halt renitent, was sachliche Argumente betrifft...


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Impfung – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Genau welchen Satz soll ich mir nun aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel herauspicken, damit der Anschein entsteht, Du hättest recht mit Deiner Behauptung? 

Harald


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

naja was für einen sinn macht eine impfung nach der ich dann trotzdem im krankenhaus lande ? ... is ja ok wenn ich dann nur leichte sympthome bekomme .. so wie es im wiki steht ... aber dann trotzdem intensivstation ?


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2021)

Ziel der aktiven Impfung ist es, das körpereigene Immunsystem zu befähigen, auf eine Infektion mit dem Erreger so rasch und wirksam zu reagieren, dass daraus keine oder nur eine abgeschwächte Infektionskrankheit resultiert.

Mrtain​Einfach lesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nein nicht im detail .. aber ich habe ja vorher geschrieben .. da is alles drin .. auch schmerzen an der einstichstelle z.b.
> und ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass die sehr hohe anzahl an nebenwirkungen ja bei der menge der impfungen evtl ok ist !!!!!


Sehr hohe Anzahl? 2.7 mio Meldungen bei aktuell >8.470 mio verabreichten Dosen? Und davon schon >687.000x Kopfschmerzen...


Frohnius schrieb:


> bei der who gibt es ein register, in dem über 2,5 mio nebenwirkungen registriert sind ..


Es sind nicht 2.7 mio Nebenwirkungen sondern 2.7 mio *Meldungen* über Nebenwirkungen. 

Ich weiß, das man es den Leuten in den entsprechenden Netzwerken als 2.7 mio vorhandene Nebenwirkungen verkaufen möchte. Da bin ich froh das hier alles hinterfragt wird und nicht einfach so weiter geteilt wird.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es sind nicht 2.7 mio Nebenwirkungen sondern 2.7 mio Meldungen über Nebenwirkungen.


Da müsste man schnell noch ein paar Symptome erfinden, wenn es 2,7 mio Nebenwirkungen gäbe


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja was für einen sinn macht eine impfung nach der ich dann trotzdem im krankenhaus lande ? ... is ja ok wenn ich dann nur leichte sympthome bekomme .. so wie es im wiki steht ... aber dann trotzdem intensivstation ?


An diesem Punkt gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass du hier nur am Trollen bist.


----------



## Frohnius (15 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sehr hohe Anzahl? 2.7 mio Meldungen bei aktuell >8.470 mio verabreichten Dosen? Und davon schon >687.000x Kopfschmerzen...
> 
> Es sind nicht 2.7 mio Nebenwirkungen sondern 2.7 mio *Meldungen* über Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Ich weiß, das man es den Leuten in den entsprechenden Netzwerken als 2.7 mio vorhandene Nebenwirkungen verkaufen möchte. Da bin ich froh das hier alles hinterfragt wird und nicht einfach so weiter geteilt wird.


ok .. meldungen über nebenwirkungen ... gemeint habe ich das schon so ... 
im vergleich zu anderen impfstoffen eine auffällig hohe zahl ... 

ich behaupte NICHT dass es überdimensional viele nebenwirkungen gibt !!!!!
ich schreibe ausdrücklich - im verhältnis der hohen anzahl der impfungen evtl ok !!!!!
und ich schreibe ja auch ausdrücklich .. schmerzen an der einstichstelle ... oder wie du schreibst kopfschmerzen ... sind darin enthalten
ich schreibe ja auch AUSDRÜCKLICH dass ich das nicht bewerten kann oder will ...

also hör auf mir irgendwas zu unterstellen !!!!! 

lesen, verstehen, denken, antworten ... reihenfolge beachten !


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ok .. meldungen über nebenwirkungen ... gemeint habe ich das schon so ...


Achso 🤔 Aja.



Frohnius schrieb:


> im vergleich zu anderen impfstoffen eine auffällig hohe zahl .


Zu welchen denn bitte?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> also hör auf mir irgendwas zu unterstellen !!!!!


Wer unterstellt dir was?


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ok .. meldungen über nebenwirkungen ... gemeint habe ich das schon so ...
> im vergleich zu anderen impfstoffen eine auffällig hohe zahl ...


Es sind mehr als 8 Milliarden Covid Impfungen ausgegeben. Mit 2.7 Millionen registrierte Nebenwirkungen, dann sind weniger als 0.03% mit Nebenwirkungen betroffen. 



Frohnius schrieb:


> ich schreibe ja auch AUSDRÜCKLICH dass ich das nicht bewerten kann oder will ...


Du schreibst ja das es ist ein "auffällig hohe zahl", für mich ist es eine Bewertung.
Wenn du die Verantwortlichkeit für deine Aussagen nicht nehmen willst, dann schreibe nicht solchen Quatsch. So ein "disclaimer" anzuhängen ist einfach Feigheit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> lesen, verstehen, denken, antworten ... reihenfolge beachten !


Und dir empfehle ich:
lesen, verstehen, denken, seriös recherchieren, vielleicht antworten.


----------



## Mrtain (15 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ziel der aktiven Impfung ist es, das körpereigene Immunsystem zu befähigen, auf eine Infektion mit dem Erreger so rasch und wirksam zu reagieren, dass daraus keine oder nur eine abgeschwächte Infektionskrankheit resultiert.



Und was soll ich da ueberlesen haben? Bitte klaer mich auf....


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Dezember 2021)

Nur mal so am Rande :
Eigentlich gehört diese Glaubenskrieg-Diskussion schon lange in den Giftschrank gesperrt. Wozu soll diese Diskussion denn mittlerweile noch dienlich sein ?
Aber ... dieses Thema wird uns sicherlich noch "ein paar Tage" beschäftigen - auf die eine oder die andere Art und Weise ...


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2021)

@LL. Ich glaube nich das man dies ins 'Glaubenskrieg' reduzieren kann.
Die Diskussion soll und kann objektiv sein.

Ich bin auch müde von diesen Theater, aber wenn man ein potentiell gefährlichen Äusserung sieht, etwa wie "Impfungen helfen nicht, impfe euch nicht", dann muss man es begegnen egal dass man müde ist.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was soll ich da ueberlesen haben? Bitte klaer mich auf....


Entschuldigung, meinte eigentlich Deinen Vorposter Frohnius.


----------



## TobiasM (15 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, meinte eigentlich Deinen Vorposter Frohnius.


Bin ich der einzige, der hier "Vollpfosten" gelesen hat? Sorry.


----------



## TobiasM (15 Dezember 2021)

Aus dem Leben:

Tochter 17 will sich impfen lassen
Eltern stimmen nicht zu (O-Ton: unser Leben liegt in Gottes Hand)
Eltern erkranken Anfang Dez. (leichte Symptome O-Ton: ist gar nicht so schlimm)
Tochter muss 14 Tage in quaratäne
Nach einer Woche auch Tochter infiziert 
Quaratäne startet neu, also ingesamt 3 Wochen + 1 Tag 

In diesen drei Wochen fanden 6 Klausuren statt, die nachgeschrieben werden müssen. 3 Wochen kein Unterricht.

Die Elteren riskieren eine schwere Erkrankung, Long Covid und nehmen andere Nachteile in Kauf. Unfassbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @LL. Ich glaube nich das man dies ins 'Glaubenskrieg' reduzieren kann.
> Die Diskussion soll und kann objektiv sein.
> 
> Ich bin auch müde von diesen Theater, aber wenn man ein potentiell gefährlichen Äusserung sieht, etwa wie "Impfungen helfen nicht, impfe euch nicht", dann muss man es begegnen egal dass man müde ist.


Das sehe ich genau so. Diesen Verbreitern von aus dem Kontext gerissenen, Sätzen ohne Quellen, Videos ohne Zeitangaben, Halbwahrheitenerzähler und Angstschürern sollte man mit Fakten niveauvoll begegnen/kontern. Ich bin auch müde davon aber wenn man da aufgibt dann haben " die" gewonnen und das lasse ich nicht über mich ergehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Dezember 2021)

TobiasM schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der hier "Vollpfosten" gelesen hat? Sorry.



Also ich habe nicht "Vollpfosten" gelesen 😁.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2021)

> naja was für einen sinn macht eine impfung nach der ich dann trotzdem im krankenhaus lande ?



Besser im Krankenhaus als im Krematorium


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Dezember 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @LL. Ich glaube nich das man dies ins 'Glaubenskrieg' reduzieren kann.
> Die Diskussion soll und kann objektiv sein.
> 
> Ich bin auch müde von diesen Theater, aber wenn man ein potentiell gefährlichen Äusserung sieht, etwa wie "Impfungen helfen nicht, impfe euch nicht", dann muss man es begegnen egal dass man müde ist.


@Jesper:
Mit der Diskussion ansich hast du im Grundsatz Recht - da siehst doch aber auch zu was es führt.
Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit "müde sein" zu tun - die Standpunkte und die Fronten sind doch klar - und es läßt sich auch keiner bekehren - nicht in die eine Richtung und auch nicht in die andere Richtung ...


----------



## Ralle (15 Dezember 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jesper:
> Mit der Diskussion ansich hast du im Grundsatz Recht - da siehst doch aber auch zu was es führt.
> Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit "müde sein" zu tun - die Standpunkte und die Fronten sind doch klar - und es läßt sich auch keiner bekehren - nicht in die eine Richtung und auch nicht in die andere Richtung ...


Wenn du so argumentierst, braucht man mit  niemandem über irgendetwas reden. Das führt noch weniger zu einem gemenschaftlichen Vorgehen.
Ich hab schon ein paar Leute im Umfeld, die dann doch impfen gegangen sind. 
Einerseits wegen dem Druck (Jeden Früh testen, das nervt), andererseits aber auch, weil Andere eine klare Meinung  gezeigt haben.
Man muß aber immer sehr aufpassen, die Diskussion gleitet sehr schnall ab und wird persönlich oder auch mal unfair. Das ist nicht immer einfach, für beide Seiten.
Ich persönllich mache aber in meinem Umfweld  keinen Unterschied zwischen Geimpften und Ungeimpften, man muß tatächlich nicht alles bis ins Letzte ausdiskutieren, wenn es erwiesen keinen Sinn macht, dann laß ich das auch.


----------



## Mirko123 (15 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Leute im Umfeld, die dann doch impfen gegangen sind.
> Einerseits wegen dem Druck (Jeden Früh testen, das nervt), andererseits aber auch, weil Andere eine klare Meinung  gezeigt haben.



Ich war auch "missionarisch" unterwegs. Aber es gibt auch immer mehr Radikalisierte. 
Es gibt ja auch Leute die sich da lieber vom öffentlichen Leben komplett abnabeln als sich impfen zu lassen. Mit Omikron wird sich die Zahl der Genesenen auch deutlich erhöhen. 
Bzgl Triage war zwar die Erwartung des Etikrates, dass hier nicht zwischen Geimpfte und Ungeimpfte unterschieden wird - aber leitende Oberärzte haben sich dann doch im Sinne der Menschen geäußert, die hier Selbstverantwortung zeigen. Das beruhigt mich dann doch ein wenig.


----------



## Captain Future (15 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch immer mehr Radikalisierte.


ja aber auch min. in gleicher Anzahl bei den Geimpften.
Mir persönlich ist ein getesteter Ungeimpfter lieber als ein nicht getesteter Geimpfter.

Und was man zur Zeit mit Menschen macht die sich gegen eine Impfung entscheiden ist mehr als unterirdisch.
Testen um zur Arbeit gehen zu dürfen ist schon aufwendig genug aber trotz einem Test zur Weihnachtszeit in fast 
keinen Laden zu kommen oder in die Kirche weil dort 2G gilt läßt schon tief blicken.

Sowas fördert nur Hass und das ist schlecht für uns Alle


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2021)

> Und was man zur Zeit mit Menschen macht die sich gegen eine Impfung entscheiden ist mehr als unterirdisch.
> Testen um zur Arbeit gehen zu dürfen ist schon aufwendig genug aber trotz einem Test zur Weihnachtszeit in fast
> keinen Laden zu kommen oder in die Kirche weil dort 2G gilt läßt schon tief blicken.



Das is das Dilemma, die Ungeimpften kapieren nicht, dass das nur gemacht wird, um ihre Überlebenschancen zu erhöhen.


----------



## Captain Future (15 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das is das Dilemma, die Ungeimpften kapieren nicht, dass das nur gemacht wird, um ihre Überlebenschancen zu erhöhen.


Und Menschen wie Du verstehen nicht das es zur Zeit keine Impfplicht gibt es ist noch eine freiwillige Entscheidung.
Also haben diese Menschen gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen oder irgendetwas falsch gemacht.
Im Gegenteil sie haben von ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit gebrauch gemacht auch wenn viele 
das Scheiße finden.... ist aber so.

Das sind ja keine Einschränkungen mehr ..... Das sind miese Tricks wie es in der Politik die letzten 10 - 15 Jahre üblich ist
jeden der eine andere Meinung oder anderen Weg wählt als die Mehrheit vorgibt in die Ecke zu stellen .... Das ist echt der Knaller.

Ab nächstes Jahr wenn eine Impfpflicht gesetzlich kommt dann sieht das alles anders aus aber
bis dahin gibt es keinen Grund diese Menschen mit radikalen Einschränkungen und Ausgrenzungen zu bestrafen wenn Sie sich ordentlich
Testen und an die Vorschriften halten.

Wie gesagt lieber 100 getestete Ungeimpfte als 1 nicht getesteter Geimpfter


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und Menschen wie Du verstehen nicht das es zur Zeit keine Impfplicht gibt es ist noch eine freiwillige Entscheidung.
> Also haben diese Menschen gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen oder irgendetwas falsch gemacht.
> Im Gegenteil sie haben von ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit gebrauch gemacht auch wenn viele
> das Scheiße finden.... ist aber so.
> ...


Ich denke zwar auch testen ist wichtig (für die Statistik), aber dein Vertrauen in diese Tests ist schon erstaunlich. Den Herstellern der Impfstoffe, der Stiko und der Ärtztekammer, dem Gesundheitsministerium vertraust du jedenfalls nicht. Diese Schnelltests, die man so kaufen kann, funktionieren nicht so toll. MAche mehr, manche weniger, viele wenden sie auch falsch an. Meine Tochter z.B. hat sich 7 Tage lang getestet, immer Negativ, ein PCR-Test ergab dann Positiv. Ich finde schon deswegen die Einschränkungen gut. Und ja, Impfen ist freiwillig, aund daran hängt dann eben auch, dass man ungeimpft bestimmte Dinge nicht machen kann, auch das ist ja dann mit freiem Willwn hinzunehmen.


----------



## Captain Future (16 Dezember 2021)

Ralle dein Wort in Ehren.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich wo vor haben geimpfte Angst. Lass mal den Quatsch mit der Überlastung von unserem Gesundheitssystem weg.
Wenn man geimpft ist sollte es einem doch egal sein ob getestete ungeimpfte in einen Laden kommen.

Ich finde die Hürde schon groß genung immer in ein Testzentrum zu fahren und erst dann in den Laden gehen.
Also warum überdreht man das so extrem und behauptet auch noch das die Verbreitung die Schuld der Ungeimpften ist.

Das ist für Dich die richtige Lösung so wie es läuft ??? Ist das wirklich deine Meinung ??


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ralle dein Wort in Ehren.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich wo vor haben geimpfte Angst. Lass mal den Quatsch mit der Überlastung von unserem Gesundheitssystem weg.
> Wenn man geimpft ist sollte es einem doch egal sein ob getestete ungeimpfte in einen Laden kommen.
> 
> ...


Also, ich persönlich habe überhaupt keine Angst mich anzustecken. Im Gegenteil. Ich fände es wünschenswert, wenn ich mit Coronaviren in Kontakt kommen würde. Aber ich bin auch Gesund (+ geimpft) und werde das sicherlich leicht wegstecken. Aber was würdest Du zum Beispiel sagen, wenn Du Dir auf einer Baustelle ein Bein brichst und im Anschluss daran 12 Stunden in der Gegend umhertransportiert wirst, weil alle Kliniken mit Covid-Patienten überbelegt sind, während sich Dein komplizierter Bruch in eine dauernde Behinderung verwandelt? Ich wünsche weder  Dir bzw. irgendwem solch eine Situation sondern wollte nur ein Beispiel bringen.  Das ist es nämlich, wovor alle Angst haben und was Du als Quatsch bezeichnest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> einer Baustelle ein Bein brichst


Oder Herzinfarkt, schwerer Autounfall.....


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2021)

is auch quatsch ...
das märchen krankenhausbetten wurde ja hier 





						Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft ?
					

Ich freue mich schon, wenn diese Corona Zeit vorbei ist und wir bei einem Stammtisch über TIA, RC Glieder, Lochstreifenkarten und sonstiges fachsimpeln können und uns nicht mehr mit diesem Mist gegenseitig an den Hals gehen.  Zum Wohle 🍻  Das waren noch Zeiten, als man an der NC-Maschine mit...




					www.sps-forum.de
				



schon sauber erklärt ....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> is auch quatsch ...
> das märchen krankenhausbetten wurde ja hier
> 
> 
> ...


Soso, und bei uns ( Allgäu ) landen die Millitärmaschinen um Patienten in andere Bundesländer zu verlegen.


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zu welchen denn bitte?


Kommt da eigentlich noch eine Antwort?


PS:
@Frohnius 
Hier die Ländertabelle aus dem von dir zitierten Beitrag "Das Märchen der Krankenhausbetten"


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich lese, was einige Typen hier so posten, kommt mir immer ein Ausspruch von Heyse in den Sinn:
"Ein Computer kann das menschliche Gehirn nicht ersetzen. Engstirnigkeit kann unmöglich simuliert werden.“


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ralle dein Wort in Ehren.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich wo vor haben geimpfte Angst. Lass mal den Quatsch mit der Überlastung von unserem Gesundheitssystem weg.
> Wenn man geimpft ist sollte es einem doch egal sein ob getestete ungeimpfte in einen Laden kommen.
> 
> ...


Ne, Angst hab ich evtl. um meine Frau, die ist mit Vorerkrankungen "gesegnet".
Aber ich denke, je mehr Menschen ungeimpft sind, umso mehr Möglichkeiten hat das Virus, sich auszutoben, zu mutieren, eine neue Stufe zu erreichen. Das hab ich schon häufiger geschrieben, aber gerade Leute, die sich nicht impfen lassen möchten, ignorieren genau das. Auch eine Form der private Fakenews, man ignoriert einfach, was man nicht hören will. Allerdings wäre es dann natürlich auch schön, wenn überall auf der Welt genug Impfstoff verfügbar wäre, für alle.


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2021)

RKI-Chef Wieler sagt genau das gegenteil ...









						RKI-Chef Wieler: "Je mehr wir impfen, umso mehr Varianten werden auftreten"
					

Der Präsident des Robert Koch-Instituts, Lothar Wieler, hat eindringlich vor zu frühen Lockerungen der staatlichen Corona-Beschränkungen gewarnt. | TAG24




					www.tag24.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> RKI-Chef Wieler sagt genau das gegenteil ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das sagte er in Januar 2021.
Das Zitat ist etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, er hat das später präzisiert, aber ich finde diese 2. Quelle auf die Schnelle nicht.

Hier mal was zum Nachlesen für dich, das in etwa wurde später noch präzisiert:

israel-gibt-es-einen-zusammenhang-zwischen-impfungen-und-dem-auftreten-von-virus-varianten


----------



## MasterOhh (16 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> RKI-Chef Wieler sagt genau das gegenteil ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eins sei klar, sagte RKI-Chef Lothar Wieler im WDR 5 Tagesgespräch: "Wir liefern uns im Moment ein Wettrennen mit dem Virus." Je mehr Menschen geimpft werden, desto eifriger werde das Virus versuchen, durch Mutationen zu überleben. Umso wichtiger sei es, "dass möglichst schnell möglichst viele Menschen geimpft sind".

https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/themen/coronavirus/wieler-rki-corona-fragen-antworten-wdr-102.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist ein getesteter Ungeimpfter lieber als ein nicht getesteter Geimpfter.


Sorry ... den muss ich nun noch mal hervorkramen ...
Also meine Freundin und ich hatten beide definitiv Corona. Bei mir hatte der Schnelltest so ein Misch-Masch angezeigt wo ich dann sicherheitshalber einen PCR-Test machen sollte - der war dann voll positiv. Meine Freundin hatte alle Symptome (wie auch ich) - bei ihr war der Schnelltest noch 2 Tage später negativ. Den PCR-Test hatte dann ihre Ärztin gemacht und der war dann positiv.
Wir hatten es ja nun gewußt und haben uns entsprechend verhalten - mindestens aber meine Freundin hätte noch die halbe Welt durch-seuchen dürfen. Soviel also zu getestet ...


----------



## Captain Future (16 Dezember 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> mindestens aber meine Freundin hätte noch die halbe Welt durch-seuchen dürfen. Soviel also zu getestet ...


Stimmt aber jetzt mit deiner Impfung wo die meisten überhaupt nicht Testen geht das auch ohne Problem.


----------



## Captain Future (17 Dezember 2021)

Lisa Fitz vs. Jens Spahn
					

Lisa Fitz vs. Jens Spahn(ab 12 Jahre)




					www.swrfernsehen.de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Dezember 2021)

Übrigens wird erst seit drei Tagen der Impfstatus der auf den Intensivstation liegenden wirklich erfasst. Ist schon erstaunlich was für Entscheidungen und Beschimpfungen da von einigen Leuten getroffen werden, wenn es nicht einmal konkrete Daten gibt.









						Divi: Impfstatus der Intensivpatienten wird nun erfasst - WELT
					

Bislang wurde bei vielen Covid-19-Intensivpatienten nicht erfasst, ob sie geimpft sind oder nicht. Mitte November kündigte die Ampel-Koalition an, das zu ändern. Seit Dienstag wird das Vorhaben umgesetzt. Die ersten Daten könnten noch diese Woche veröffentlicht werden.




					www.welt.de


----------



## kafiphai (17 Dezember 2021)

Corona in Hamburg: Peter Tschentscher & die grob falsche Zahl der Ungeimpften - WELT
					

Über Monate behauptete der Hamburger Bürgermeister Peter Tschentscher (SPD), 90 Prozent der Corona-Infizierten seien Ungeimpfte. Nun musste die Behörde Zahlen vorlegen – die ein ganz anderes Bild zeichnen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Mirko123 (18 Dezember 2021)

... will jetzt Die Welt nicht abonnieren, aber da steht ja Inzidenz der Ungeimpften 605 und der Geimpften 22. Weiter konnte ich nicht lesen.
Wenn man das jetzt mit absoluten Zahlen ausdrückt, wird sich das anders lesen.
Wie mit dem Winterreifen - im Winter passieren womöglich mehr Unfälle durch Autofahrer die mit Winterreifen unterwegs sind, als mit Sommerreifen?


----------



## kafiphai (18 Dezember 2021)

__





						Die grob falsche Zahl der Ungeimpften in Hamburg › Corona Doks
					

Das ist der Titel eines Artikels auf welt.de vom 17.12. (Bezahlschranke).




					www.corodok.de


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

Das die Zahlen und Statistiken geschönt werden sollte doch jedem klar sein.
Glaubt hier einer wirklich das hier mit offenen Karten gespielt wird ? HaHaHa

Ist mit Sicherheit wie zb. bei den Zahlen der Arbeitslosen.
Wer einen Krankenschein hat gilt nicht als Arbeitslos und wer in einer Umschulung oder Maßnahme ist fällt auch aus der Statistik.


----------



## zako (18 Dezember 2021)

Wozu nimmt Die Welt hier eine Statistik, wo mittlerweile von ca 80 Prozent der Infizierten der Impfstatus nicht bekannt ist? 
Bezieht sich der Bürgermeister etwa auf Krankenhauseinlieferungen? Dann sollte  er es auch benennen - aber der Redeausschnitt ist auch sehr kurz   - ich erwarte von der Welt dass da auch nichts aus dem  Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> .. ich erwarte von der Welt dass da auch nichts aus dem  Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.



Ich erwarte von der "Welt" gar nichts, und von der "Bild" noch viel weniger.


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das die Zahlen und Statistiken geschönt werden sollte doch jedem klar sein.
> Glaubt hier einer wirklich das hier mit offenen Karten gespielt wird ? HaHaHa
> 
> Ist mit Sicherheit wie zb. bei den Zahlen der Arbeitslosen.
> Wer einen Krankenschein hat gilt nicht als Arbeitslos und wer in einer Umschulung oder Maßnahme ist fällt auch aus der Statistik.


Das ist kein Argument sondern eine Verschwörungstheorie.
Immerhin kann man den Beschiß mit den Arbeitslosenzahlen ein wenig nachvollziehen, wenn man sich die Statistik ansieht, denn der Rest taucht zumindest in anderen Rubriken auf. Ich hab nie verstanden, wozu Politiker das gut finden ...


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

Ich würde mir die reine Wahrheit wünschen.
Ich habe auch keine Lust in anderen Rubriken nach anderen Zahlen zu suchen weil ab hier weiß man nicht mehr
welche der gefundenen Zahlen und Angaben die Richtigen sind.

Deshalb beruhen alle meine Entscheidungen auf meine persönlichen Erfahrungen aus meinem Umfeld 
und die Konsequenzen trage ich ganz alleine…….


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die reine Wahrheit wünschen.
> Ich habe auch keine Lust in anderen Rubriken nach anderen Zahlen zu suchen weil ab hier weiß man nicht mehr
> welche der gefundenen Zahlen und Angaben die Richtigen sind.
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist leider oft so.


----------



## Mirko123 (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die reine Wahrheit wünschen.



Da scheint "das Volk" nicht mündig genug zu sein. Bei uns werden auch Inzidenzen abgängig von Stadtteil, ethnischer Herkunft, Religion usw zurückgehalten um niemanden zu "stigmatisieren". 
Es wäre fahrlässig wenn die Entscheidungsträger diese Statiatiken nicht kennen würden - aber dem Volk geht das offensichtlich nichts an.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Da scheint "das Volk" nicht mündig genug zu sein. Bei uns werden auch Inzidenzen abgängig von Stadtteil, ethnischer Herkunft, Religion usw zurückgehalten um niemanden zu "stigmatisieren".
> Es wäre fahrlässig wenn die Entscheidungsträger diese Statiatiken nicht kennen würden - aber dem Volk geht das offensichtlich nichts an.


Ja wir werden noch sehen wo die Reise bei diesen vielen angeblichen Antifaschisten hingeht.

Die Politik ist für mich auf alle Fälle nur noch Einheitsbrei.
Ich bin immer total verwundert wie zb. jetzt bei der neuen Regierungsbildung. Entweder wird das nur in den Medien nur so dargestellt
das wir mit Scholz & Co eine Aufbruchstimmung im Land haben oder glauben die Menschen das wirklich ??

Sind alle so Doof und glauben jetzt kommt die große Änderung ??? Mit Menschen die schon ihr ganzes Leben in der Politik sind.
Die Gleichen die immer mitregiert haben die letzten 20-30 Jahre ? Sind wir wirklich so Blöd ?

Ein Familienvater killt seine ganze Familie aus Angst weil sein Impfausweis gefälscht ist und auf der anderen Seite
wird eine Frau Außenministerin obwohl sie einen friesierten Lebenslauf hat und nicht selber das Buch geschrieben hat.

Mal aufgefallen das wir nur noch von intellektuellen Birnen regiert werden ?
Da ist fast keiner mehr von uns der seinen Lebensunterhalt durch eigene Arbeit mühsam verdient hat
und vor der Politik von seiner Hände Arbeit gelebt hat.

Ist schon eine komische Welt für meinen Geschmack.
Und jetzt nicht Aufregen das ist meine Meinung und mein Gefühl bei dem was in den letzten Jahren in Deutschland los ist.


----------



## kafiphai (18 Dezember 2021)

Sie wissen…
23.09.2021








						ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG zur Einrichtung eines europäischen Fonds zur Entschädigung der Opfer der „COVID-19-Impfstoffe“ | B9-0475/2021 | Europäisches Parlament
					

ENTSCHLIESSUNGSANTRAG eingereicht gemäß Artikel 143 der Geschäftsordnung zur Einrichtung eines europäischen Fonds zur Entschädigung der Opfer der „COVID-19-Impfstoffe“ - Comirnaty (Pfizer, BioNTech) - COVID-19-Impfstoff Janssen - Spikevax (Impfstoff von Moderna) - Vaxzevria (Impfstoff von...




					www.europarl.europa.eu


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Dezember 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wozu nimmt Die Welt hier eine Statistik, wo mittlerweile von ca 80 Prozent der Infizierten der Impfstatus nicht bekannt ist?
> Bezieht sich der Bürgermeister etwa auf Krankenhauseinlieferungen? Dann sollte  er es auch benennen - aber der Redeausschnitt ist auch sehr kurz   - ich erwarte von der Welt dass da auch nichts aus dem  Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.


Du kannst dir die Rede auf den Youtube Kanal von phoenix nochmal ansehen wenn es dich interessiert. Er spricht von Infizierten. Und ohne die mit unbekannten Impfstatus rein- oder rausrechnen zu müssen, bei bekannten 22,5% Geimpften, stimmen die 90% eben garantiert nicht.

Mich wundert nur, dass hier nach 2 Jahren Pandemie immer noch mit Schätzwerten gearbeitet wird. Und ich habe mich z.B. erst relativ spät impfen lassen, aber wenn ich eine Statistik hätte wer da auf den Intensivstationen liegt, mit welchem Impfstoff geimpft hätte das meine Entscheidung ob und womit eventuell beeinflusst.


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Sie wissen…
> 23.09.2021
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Mist nicht wahr. Es war immer klar und das wurde tatsächlich sogar immer kommuniziert, das es Imfunfälle gibt. Die gibt es immer, bei jeder Impfung, sogar bei Grippeimpfungen, kann das passieren.
Und nun wagen die es, für die, die es trifft, einen Fonds einzurichten, um ihnen zu helfen.

Da kommen Leute wie du und deuten das flugs um ...
Das ist einfach nur schäbig und so offensichtlich!


----------



## kafiphai (18 Dezember 2021)

> in der Erwägung, dass nach Angaben der Europäischen Arzneimittel-Agentur die Verabreichung von COVID-19-Impfstoffen für rund 5 000 Personen in der Europäischen Union tödliche Folgen hatte:


Schäbig ist das korrekte Wort!
5000 Tote in der EU im September 2021 mit welcher Dunkelziffer bei den Meldungen….


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, dass hier nach 2 Jahren Pandemie immer noch mit Schätzwerten gearbeitet wird.


Ich versteh es auch nicht. Sieht für mich so aus, dass alle komplett überfordert sind, um nicht inkompetent zu sagen.
Und um noch einen Draufzusetzen wird jetzt nicht nur geschätzt sondern auch noch Hellgesehen.
Lauterbach gestern prophezeit die 5. Welle die schlimmer wird als alles bisher dagewesene. Woher er diese Weisheit hat, wurde nicht mitgeteilt.
Ich bin kein Freund von Spahn, aber Lauterbach war schon verbrannt, bevor er das Amt angetreten hat.
Wie kann man so wenig Feingefühl haben, und Lauterbach als Gesundheitsminister einsetzen?🤔
Achja, was soll die Aktion, dass er im Fernsehen Kinder impft? Ich erwarte, dass da von der Politik auch mal deeskaliert wird. Irgendwo wurden die Demonstranten und Kritiker auch schon als Straftäter bezeichnet. Da wunderts mich nicht, dass immer mehr auf die Straße gehn...


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

Lauterbach…. Mal Hand aufs Herz
was ist das für ein Typ….. den haben sie bestimmt früher auf den Schulhof den ganzen Tag gehänselt….
Der dürfte nicht einmal 10 Minuten auf meinen Hund aufpassen…..

Experte…. Den nimmt kein richtiger Experte für voll……


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Lauterbach…. Mal Hand aufs Herz
> was ist das für ein Typ….. den haben sie bestimmt früher auf den Schulhof den ganzen Tag gehänselt….
> Der dürfte nicht einmal 10 Minuten auf meinen Hund aufpassen…..
> 
> Experte…. Den nimmt kein richtiger Experte für voll……


Naja, so drastisch hätt ichs jetzt nicht ausgedrückt. Aber in der aktuellen Situation ist der Gesundheitsminister einer der wichtigsten Posten. Da hätt ich jetzt mir einen Staatsmann gewünscht, dem die große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung vertraut und auch zutraut die Situation zu lösen.🤷‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Da hätt ich jetzt mir einen Staatsmann gewünscht, dem die große Mehrheit der Bevölkerung vertraut und auch zutraut die Situation zu lösen.🤷‍♂️


Und wer soll das sein?


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wer soll das sein?


Da wird doch wenigstens einer zu finden sein, oder meinst nicht 🤔😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Da wird doch wenigstens einer zu finden sein, oder meinst nicht 🤔😉


Ein Politiker dem die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung vertraut? In Ost- und Westdeutschland? Na viel Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Politiker und Vertrauen schließt sich gegenseitig aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Politiker und Vertrauen schließt sich gegenseitig aus.


Für mich persönlich gibt es schon Politiker denen ich vertraue. Aber ich denke mal nicht das dies der Mehrheit so geht bei denen die ich meine.

Nachdem Laschet Kanzlerkandidat war und Baerbock nun Außenministerin ist, dies  rüttelt allerdings auch an meiner Gutgläubigkeit.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Solange der betreffende Politiker die Ziele verfolgt, die Du gutheißt ist das ok. Aber was machst Du, wenn der Politiker sein Mäntelchen in den Wind hängt und seine Ziele ändert um an der Macht zu bleiben? Bist Du dann enttäuscht oder tust Du das mit "sind halt Politiker" ab?


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Solange der betreffende Politiker die Ziele verfolgt, die Du gutheißt ist das ok. Aber was machst Du, wenn der Politiker sein Mäntelchen in den Wind hängt und seine Ziele ändert um an der Macht zu bleiben? Bist Du dann enttäuscht oder tust Du das mit "sind halt Politiker" ab?


Ich wäre enttäuscht …. Mal gesehen wie geil unsere Eierköpfe das Englisch beherrschen… Lindner in Paris mit Zettel in der Hand und Frau Bock in Polen… Hammer so ein Schulenglisch in dem Amt.

Nicht einmal das können die Gurken richtig.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

@DeltaMikeAir du bist bestimmt ein Södolf Fan oder ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir du bist bestimmt ein Södolf Fan oder ?


Nein


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein


Mist dann muß ich weiter Raten…. demnächst


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2021)

> Und um noch einen Draufzusetzen wird jetzt nicht nur geschätzt sondern auch noch Hellgesehen.
> Lauterbach gestern prophezeit die 5. Welle die schlimmer wird als alles bisher dagewesene.



Bei der vierten Welle haben ihn im Sommer viele nicht ernst genommen und er hat doch recht behalten. Er ist Fachmann auf dem Gebiet, immerhin ist er Virologe, ich denke Dautschland kann in diesen Zeiten nichts besseres passieren.


----------



## Guga (18 Dezember 2021)

Kafiphai schrieb:



> > in der Erwägung, dass nach Angaben der Europäischen Arzneimittel-Agentur die Verabreichung von COVID-19-Impfstoffen für rund 5 000 Personen in der Europäischen Union tödliche Folgen hatte:
> 
> 
> Schäbig ist das korrekte Wort!
> 5000 Tote in der EU im September 2021 mit welcher Dunkelziffer bei den Meldungen….



Die Aussage der 5000 Toten muss wohl differenzierter betrachtet werden - siehe Link unten. Allgemein bin ich kein Freund davon dass man mit große Zahlen ohne saubere Recherche nutzt. Ich finde den SPON-Beitrag unten ganz schlüssig. 
Und wie schon von jemanden ausgefährt. Von der Größe eines Fond dann ungeprüft die Zahl als tatsächliche Todeszahlen zu nutzen ist gewagt 
Spiegel Online Beitrag

Guga


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bei der vierten Welle haben ihn im Sommer viele nicht ernst genommen und er hat doch recht behalten. Er ist Fachmann auf dem Gebiet, immerhin ist er Virologe, ich denke Dautschland kann in diesen Zeiten nichts besseres passieren.


Wenn es um so einschneidende Maßnahmen wie Ausgangssperren oder Schließung von diversen Einrichtungen geht, geht es aber nicht um Vorahnungen oder Recht haben von einzelnen, sondern da sind qualifizierte Beweise notwendig. Vielleicht bei der ersten Welle bin ich da noch mitgegangen, aber jetzt nach 2 Jahren sollte da mehr vorzuweisen sein.

Und ob Lauterbach wirklich Virologe oder nicht doch eher GesundheitsÖKONOM ist, da scheiden sich die Geister...


----------



## Mirko123 (18 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Lauterbach gestern prophezeit die 5. Welle die schlimmer wird als alles bisher dagewesene. Woher er diese Weisheit hat, wurde nicht mitgeteilt.



... weil Omikron nochmal infektiöser ist und die Impfungen da nicht optimal passen. Zumindest mit der Booster- Impfung soll es aber besser aussehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2021)

> Wenn es um so einschneidende Maßnahmen wie Ausgangssperren oder Schließung von diversen Einrichtungen geht, geht es aber nicht um Vorahnungen oder Recht haben von einzelnen, sondern da sind qualifizierte Beweise notwendig.



Aber um das geht es hier, hier wird die Expertise eines Fachmanns in Frage gestellt, der in der Vergangenheit Recht hatte. Hier vertraut man mehr, einem Nicht-Virologen, der der  breiten Massen nach dem Wunsch redet (Lindner, Ende der Pandemie) als einem Fachmann der nachweislich in der Vergangenheit mit seinen Warnungen richtig lag. Ich bin hier absolut beim Kollegen Lauterbach. sofern sich beim Impfstatus nicht etwas graviernd verbessert kommt  die nächste Welle unweigerlich. Aber draüber können wir gerne in ein paar Monaten wieder diskutieren wenn es dann wieder soweit ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> wird eine Frau Außenministerin obwohl sie einen friesierten Lebenslauf hat und nicht selber das Buch geschrieben hat.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die falschen Zahlen haben schon einige kritisiert....
Das war Ende 2020 auch schon ein Thema








Man sieht die Politik mischt überall mit


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... weil Omikron nochmal infektiöser ist und die Impfungen da nicht optimal passen. Zumindest mit der Booster- Impfung soll es aber besser aussehen.


Südafrika ist im Moment das Vollständigste Datenset (gefolgt von Dänemark und UK) und es sieht weiterhin 
nach einer milderen Variante aus. Wegen des höheren Ansteckungsrisikos sollte man aber vorsichtig bleiben.


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Südafrika ist im Moment das Vollständigste Datenset (gefolgt von Dänemark und UK) und es sieht weiterhin
> nach einer milderen Variante aus. Wegen des höheren Ansteckungsrisikos sollte man aber vorsichtig bleiben.


Wer gestern mal die Nachrichten geschaut hat, da wird jetzt wegen dem milderen Verlauf nicht mehr das Damoklesschwert der Intensivstationüberlastung angemahnt, sondern Maßnahmen werden jetzt mit Arbeitsausfall von vielen Menschen gleichzeitig begründet....
Wer ist denn dafür zuständig, die Verhältnismäßigkeit festzulegen? Verfassungsgericht? Ethikrat? Gesunder Menschenverstand?


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2021)

Hat einer ein Welt-Kack-Abo ?
Man kann nicht viel lesen 









						USA: Impfpflicht aufgehoben – Amerikas Kliniken droht der Ärzte-Exodus - WELT
					

Viele amerikanische Krankenhäuser haben ihr Personal zur Impfung verpflichtet. Doch Tausende Ärzte und Pfleger weigern sich nicht nur – sie kündigen sogar. Nun ist die Personalnot so groß, dass einige Kliniken nur noch einen paradoxen Ausweg sehen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## kafiphai (19 Dezember 2021)

Das Medizinproduktegesetz wurde ja gänzlich ausgehebelt.









						Erschreckendes Ergebnis: Stiftung Warentest bricht FFP2-Test ab
					

Stiftung Warentest hat FFP2-Masken für Kinder getestet. Aufgrund erschreckender Erkenntnisse bei der Sauerstoff-Versorgung bricht Stiftung Warentest die Untersuchung ab - und rät zu einer Alternative.




					m.focus.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Das Medizinproduktegesetz wurde ja gänzlich ausgehebelt.


Wo steht das?


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2021)

ich habe schon meine Bonuskarte…..


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Südafrika ist im Moment das Vollständigste Datenset (gefolgt von Dänemark und UK) und es sieht weiterhin
> nach einer milderen Variante aus. Wegen des höheren Ansteckungsrisikos sollte man aber vorsichtig bleiben.


In Südafrika ist aber die allgemeine Durchseuchung laut Virologen höher und es haben schon viel mehr Leute 1-2 Mal Corona gehabt und sind daher immunisiert. Deshalb sind sich die Forscher nicht sicher, ob durch diese Immunisierung die schweren Verläufe ausbleiben oder ob die Variante selbst zu weniger schweren Verläufen führt. Daher wird hier weiter auf Vorsicht gesetzt, bis weitere Ergebisse vorliegen.
Quelle: Weltspiegel, ich glaube letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


das wird er nicht sagen können , FFP2 Masken unterliegen dem Medizinproduktegesetz ja auch nicht , da kein Medizinprodukt.
kann man im dem Test von Stiftung Warentest nach lesen was eine FFP2 Maske ist , und das es so was für Kinder nicht gibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> das wird er nicht sagen können , FFP2 Masken unterliegen dem Medizinproduktegesetz ja auch nicht , da kein Medizinprodukt.
> kann man im dem Test von Stiftung Warentest nach lesen was eine FFP2 Maske ist , und das es so was für Kinder nicht gibt.


Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Ich finde den Focus Artikel auch schon etwas merkwürdig da er zahlreiche Amazzon Produktlinks enthält.


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2021)

Das ist auch sehr Interessanter ein Bericht aus Österreich









						Johann Missliwetz: Warum immer mehr Ärzte gegen die Impfpflicht sind
					

Der News Kanal auf oe24 Video. Die aktuellsten Nachrichten, Stories & Berichte aus Österreich und der Welt




					www.oe24.at


----------



## Strömling (19 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das ist auch sehr Interessanter ein Bericht aus Österreich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ist dem Prof. ein Fehler unterlaufen
Da werden aus 11 von 100.000   bei min 14:15  
11 von 10.000  bei min 14:59
von 1.720737  jungen Östereichern wären bei 100% Impfquote  statistisch nur 189 von Myocardien betroffen und nicht wie im Vortrag  1721


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2021)

Strömling schrieb:


> Hier ist dem Prof. ein Fehler unterlaufen
> Da werden aus 11 von 100.000   bei min 14:15
> 11 von 10.000  bei min 14:59
> von 1.720737  jungen Östereichern wären bei 100% Impfquote  statistisch nur 189 von Myocardien betroffen und nicht wie im Vortrag  1721


Gut aufgepasst.. aber ist auch egal bei den ganzen Zahlen und Angaben mit Hochrechnungen und Schätzungen.
Wenn ich in meinem Job bei Kunden solche geschätzten Angaben machen würde wie die das alle tun könnte ich mir eine andere Arbeitsstelle suchen. Denke nicht das mein Chef oder unsere Kunden das lustig fänden.


----------



## Captain Future (19 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2021)

@Frohnius

Der Beitrag ist sehr Interessant..... Wenn man mal hört wie Frau von der Leyen mit Ehemann der zufällig
seit 2020 Medizinischer Direktor von Orgenesis Inc ist was zu Biontech gehört mitmischt.....

Bei Frau von der Leyen spielt der Zufall ja so oft mit zB. beim löschen von Schriftverkehr mit dem Chef von Biontech
Aber ist ja nur von einer EU Abgeordneten von der AFD Ahhhhh Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2021)

Freunde - ich habe einen Wunsch.
Fangt bitte nicht an den Thread wild mit kommentarlosen externen Links und Videos zuzupflastern.
Irgendwann ist das dann keine Diskussion mehr sondern Propaganda - und dann macht hier ein böser Moderator das Licht aus...


Dann habe ich noch einen Wunsch.... Dazu muss ich aber etwas ausholen und mich erst etwas erklären:
Obwohl ich selbst geimpft bin (quasi gezwungen), bin ich ebenfalls ein Gegner der meisten Maßnahmen und z.B. einer Impfpflicht. Mein persönliches Bild zeigt eine andere Welt wie die in der Tagesschau. Die letzten 3 Wochen war ich z.B. in USA. Alles offen, alles ohne Masken, Tests, Impfzertifikate, Apps... - ganz normales Leben. Auch letzten Winter habe ich Corona außerhalb von DE wesentlich entspannter wahrgenommen. Aber gut... ich bin nicht allwissend und ich wahr ehrlichgesagt noch nie in einer Intensivstation.... Ich weiß allerdings sehr gut wie es in DE mit dem Verteilen von Kohle und dem formulieren von Anträgen läuft.... Aber egal....
Das soll kein Beitrag zur Diskussion sein - das soll nur dazu dienen mich und das Gesagte einzuordnen.
Vor allem sollen die (mehr oder weniger) querdenkenden hier wissen das es mir absolut fern liegt irgendwen zu zensieren - im Gegenteil...


Grundsätzlich empfinde ich es auch so dass die Medien sehr einseitig übertrieben und hysterisch über das Thema berichten.
Letzten Freitag hatte ich allerdings eine interessante Begegnung.

Ich war bei einer Bauer hier im Dorf und habe ihm gefallen halber seine Melkmaschine zusammengeflickt.
Er und seine Familie inkl. Kinder sind komplett durchgeimpft.
Wenn er könnte würde er vermutlich auch seine Kühe impfen.

Im Radio wurde dann über eine bevorstehende Coronademo in der Nähe berichtet.
Viele Menschen, Straßensperrung, Verkehrsstörungen,... Umfahren...

Er hat sich übelst über diesen Bericht aufgeregt.
Auf meiner Nachfrage was er den jetzt für ein Problem hat, meinte er.
"Jetzt machen die auch noch Werbung für diese Affen!"

Er sieht in den (linksgrünen  ) Medien das heimliche Propagandarohr der Querdenker.
Ich empfinde ihre Berichterstattung als einseitig, gesteuert, zensiert,... gegen alles was kritisch zu dem Thema Corona ist.

War interessant.


Wesentlich mehr Sorge als Corona bzw. den Umgang damit macht mir aber unsere Gesellschaft.
Wenn Kanzler Scholz sich hinstellt und sagt "Es gibt keine Spaltung in der Gesellschaft" - dann ist das entweder gelogen, oder es zeigt wie weit sich die Politik von der Realität entfernt hat.

Mehr Sorgen als Corona macht mir "Russland gegen Ukraine" und "China gegen Taiwan" bzw. in diesem Fall auch "Russland + China" oder potentiell "Russland/China gegen den Rest". Das hinter den aktuellen Lieferproblemen politische Entscheidungen und keine "Dynamiken des Marktes" stehen sollte nach der Aktion mit China/Litauen/Continental wirklich jeder begriffen haben.

Ich weiß nicht wohin das alles noch führt.
Ich weiß nicht was genau abgeht und was bewusst installiert wurde/wird und was wirklich ein Zufall bzw. irgendeine Dynamik zugrunde liegt.
Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass eine fortschreitende Spaltung der Gesellschaft mittelfristig das schlimmste ist was uns passieren kann.
2015 ging das los

Es gehört ja zum Job von uns Admins und Moderatoren schlaue Sprüche wie den vom "Respektvollen Umgang miteinander... blablabla...." zu predigen und auf der anderen Seite in den Diskussionen die selben Haudegen zu sein wie alle anderen auch... 

Aber ich meine das dieses Mal wirklich ernst - auch über die Grenzen dieses Forums hinaus.


----------



## Frohnius (20 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Wesentlich mehr Sorge als Corona bzw. den Umgang damit macht mir aber unsere Gesellschaft.
> Wenn Kanzler Scholz sich hinstellt und sagt "Es gibt keine Spaltung in der Gesellschaft" - dann ist das entweder gelogen, oder es zeigt wie weit sich die Politik von der Realität entfernt hat.


für mich ist ebenfalls die spaltung der gesellschaft das schlimmste was passiert ...
und das mit unlogischen argumenten wie:
die ungeimften müssen die geimpften schützen ... 
oder wie södolf mit selbst gefäschten daten ...
in verbindung mit den medien hat die volksverdummung sauber geklappt ...

es wird zeit für besinnung und zusammenhalt !!!


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> für mich ist ebenfalls die spaltung der gesellschaft das schlimmste was passiert ...
> und das mit unlogischen argumenten wie:
> die ungeimften müssen die geimpften schützen ...
> oder wie södolf mit selbst gefäschten daten ...
> ...



Deine Formulierungen klingen aber nicht nach "Besinnung und Zusammenhalt"


----------



## codemonkey (20 Dezember 2021)

Auch wenn dies hier der Stammtischbereich des Forums ist, verstehe ich nicht, was die Leute hier erreichen wollen.
Wen will man hier wovon überzeugen und welchen Einfluss denkt ihr haben die Leute?

Aber ob ihr für oder gegen das Impfen seid, ist den meisten völlig egal und es würde mich wundern, wenn aufgrund dieses Threads irgend einer seine Meinung geändert hätte. 

Würde ja noch verstehen, wenn hier darüber diskutiert würde, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit Kollegen, Kunden oder Diensteilstern gemacht habt.
Wenn der Monteur nicht durch die Pforte kommt, weil er weder geimpft/genesen noch getestet ist, kann ich aus meinem Umfeld berichten, dass man sich, trotz Maschinenstillstand, nicht über die Maßnahmen ärgert, sondern über die Firma "wundert", die ihre Mitarbeiter so unvorbereitet auf die Baustelle schickt.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht tut es den Leuten einfach nur gut sich mitzuteilen?
Irgendeinen Grund wird jeder haben, vermutlich sind die meisten diese Gründe für Hardcorepragmatiker und Vulkanier nicht nachvollziehbar.
Selbstverständlich darf man das in Frage stellen und kritisieren - aber deswegen muss man es noch lange nicht verbieten.

Und für mich persönlich ist es schon wichtig wer hier was sagt und wie er es sagt.
Ich lassen mich gerne beeinflussen inspirieren und lerne dazu.

Anfang der Pandemie: Markus = LOCKDOWN SOFORT, SUPERGEFÄHRLICH, GANZ BÖSE SACHE
Nach einem Jahr: Markus = ALLES SOFORT AUFMACHEN! WAR DOCHNICHT SO SCHLIMM! VÖLLIGER BLÖDSINN!
Jetzt: Markus = Ja kann dumm laufen mit dem Virus, Vorsichtigen sein aber nicht durchdrehen. Sehe aber eher andere Dinge in dem Zusammenhang kritisch.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2021)

> 5000 Tote in der EU im September 2021 mit welcher Dunkelziffer bei den Meldungen….



Die angeblichen 5000 Toten sind keine zweifelsfrei an der Impfung verstobenen Toten. Auf dem Portal können Privtaleute ohne jeglichen medizinischen Hintergrund die Vermutung äußern, dass ihr Angehöriger an den Folgen der Impfung gestorben sein könnte!


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2021)

Wenn man durch objektiven Diskussion, kein Mensch überzeugen kann sein Meinung zu ändern, dann sind wir allen verloren.

Ich sehe es so, dass die Impfungen in der Praksis völlig ungefährlich sind. Es sind mehr als 8 Milliarden Impfungen ausgegeben, und bis jetzt sind nur 0.032% mit negative Nebenwirkungen getroffen. Das Zahl inkludiert milde und vorübergehende Nebenwirkungen.
Ja, man kann Einzelfälle finden wo es schlimme und langfristige Nebenwirkungen gibts, aber den grossen Bild zeigt das es gibt überraschend wenige Nebenwirkungen.
Auf diesen Grund entfallen, nach meiner Meinung, alle Gegenargumente.

Es ist korrekt, die Gefahr ist heute viel geringer selbst wenn man infiziert ist. Das ist weil die Krankenhäuser viel besser vorbereitet sind als am Anfang, und weil die letzte Omicron Variante obwohl mehr ansteckernder ist, weniger Schäden verursacht.
Denk aber daran, das die Krankenhäuser ungf. 20% Intensiv-Kapazität verwendet nur um Covid Patienten zu behandeln und das Zahl steigt momentan. Ist in Dänemark so. In ganzen Dänemark sind nur 10 Intensiv-betten frei. Die 20% ist ein hohen Zahl selbst mit die Masnahmen und Impfungen. Ohne die Masnahmen oder Impfungen wäre die Krankenhäuser überlastet geworden.
Es ist genug Grund, um die Krankenhäuser zu entlasten, dass man sich impfen soll und die andere Massnahmen folgen.

edit: Meine Quelle, leider in dänisch: https://www.rkkp.dk/nyheder/ny-rapport-bekymrende-lavt-antal-intensivsenge/


----------



## Chefkoch (20 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die angeblichen 5000 Toten sind keine zweifelsfrei an der Impfung verstobenen Toten. Auf dem Portal können Privtaleute ohne jeglichen medizinischen Hintergrund die Vermutung äußern, dass ihr Angehöriger an den Folgen der Impfung gestorben sein könnte!


das mag ja sein aber hier sind mal offizielle Zahlen der amerikanischen CDC und VAERS.









						Mehr als 20.000 Todesfälle nach COVID-Impfungen an VAERS gemeldet
					

childrenshealthdefense.org: Die heute von den Centers for Disease Control and Prevention veröffentlichten VAERS-Daten umfassen insgesamt 965.843 Berichte über unerwünschte Ereignisse aus allen Alte…




					uncutnews.ch
				




Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> das mag ja sein aber hier sind mal offizielle Zahlen der amerikanischen CDC und VAERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so, mit 20000 Toden von die Impfungen, aber mit mehr als 5 Millionen Toden von Covid, dann bist du einig dass man sich impfen soll, ja ?
(auf die Schnelle habe ich nur den gesammtwert von die toten von Covid, aber egal es ändert nichts wenn man nur den Wert von den letzten Jahr findet).


----------



## TobiasM (20 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> das mag ja sein aber hier sind mal offizielle Zahlen der amerikanischen CDC und VAERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... und der Beitrag dieser Schwurbelseite enthält keinen Link zu den Quellen? 

Vielleicht weil die Zahlen etwas ganz anderes aussagen, wenn man sie nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reisst?


----------



## Chefkoch (20 Dezember 2021)

ach so einfach ist das aber nicht da dort nur die Zahlen der USA vorliegen....und ich habe gar nichts dazu gesagt sich impfen oder nicht-impfen zu lassen, das bleibt jedem selber überlassen (schon witzig was hier immer reininterpretiert wird), ICH möchte für MICH das aber SELBST und ohne Fremdbestimmumg von aussen entscheiden. Desweiteren gilt bei den VAERS Zahlen eben auch das wohl nur etwa 10% aller Fälle gemeldet werden, also unterlasse bitte irgendwelche Unterstellungen deinerseits.

Gruß


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Dezember 2021)

Chefkoch schrieb:


> ach so einfach ist das aber nicht da dort nur die Zahlen der USA vorliegen....und ich habe gar nichts dazu gesagt sich impfen oder nicht-impfen zu lassen, das bleibt jedem selber überlassen (schon witzig was hier immer reininterpretiert wird), ICH möchte für MICH das aber SELBST und ohne Fremdbestimmumg von aussen entscheiden. Desweiteren gilt bei den VAERS Zahlen eben auch das wohl nur etwa 10% aller Fälle gemeldet werden, also unterlasse bitte irgendwelche Unterstellungen deinerseits.
> 
> Gruß


Wenn Du nur die Debatte anheizen willst, mach das bitte wo anders.

Du postest einen Link ohne Stellungnahme und distanzierst Dich dann von allen Posts dazu.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (20 Dezember 2021)

Wo wurdest du unterstellt ? Durch meinem Beitrag ? Ich habe dir nur gefragt ob du einig bist, das die Zahlen gibt ein guten Argument dass man sich impfen soll.



Chefkoch schrieb:


> Desweiteren gilt bei den VAERS Zahlen eben auch das wohl nur etwa 10% aller Fälle gemeldet werden


Von was kommst du zu diesen Einsicht ?


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Warum schreibt nicht mal jemand einen Baustein, indem alle Risiken, Nebenwirkungen, Todesfälle und Gesundungen erfasst sind. Den könnte man dann im Simulator laufen lassen. Da sollten streng logische (unmanipulierte) Ergebnisse herauskommen.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Warum schreibt nicht mal jemand einen Baustein, indem alle Risiken, Nebenwirkungen, Todesfälle und Gesundungen erfasst sind. Den könnte man dann im Simulator laufen lassen. Da sollten streng logische (unmanipulierte) Ergebnisse herauskommen.


Erfaßt werden nicht alle Deine Kriterien, aber prinzipiell gibts sowas doch... https://covid-simulator.com/simulator/


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Erfaßt werden nicht alle Deine Kriterien, aber prinzipiell gibts sowas doch... https://covid-simulator.com/simulator/


Da kommt dann aber nicht als Ergebnis heraus: A: lass Dich impfen B: geh zu den Impfgegnern


----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2021)

Fakt ist auch alle Fälle das man in den Medien keine kritische Stimme zu Wort kommen lässt
und alle kritischen Stimmen einfach per Diffamierung in eine Ecke stellt oder per Zensur die Beiträge löscht.

Denke das sollte jedem Auffallen ob Pro oder Contra und vielleicht mal etwas zum Nachdenken animieren.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Da kommt dann aber nicht als Ergebnis heraus: A: lass Dich impfen B: geh zu den Impfgegnern


Die Entscheidung wird Dir wohl auch kein Baustein abnehmen können


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Mir sowieso nicht. ich bin im Moment 2. geimpft und werde irgendwann sterben.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch alle Fälle das man in den Medien keine kritische Stimme zu Wort kommen lässt
> und alle kritischen Stimmen einfach per Diffamierung in eine Ecke stellt oder per Zensur die Beiträge löscht.
> 
> Denke das sollte jedem Auffallen ob Pro oder Contra und vielleicht mal etwas zum Nachdenken animieren.



So nehme ich es auch war.

Aber Interessanterweise sieht der Impfpflichtbefürwortende Bauer hier im Ort das anders.
Nach seinem Empfinden ist die Berichterstattung zu einer Coronademo eine Einladung durch die Medien dort hin zu gehen.

Wir haben übrigens trotzdem ein Bierchen zusammen getrunken


----------



## Heinileini (20 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung wird Dir wohl auch kein Baustein abnehmen können


Doch, gerade das ist der Trick an der Sache! Es gibt heutzutage für so viele DatenTypen (wie nie zuvor) die Möglichkeit, sie in den Typ BOOL zu wandeln. Viel mehr ist doch dafür gar nicht erforderlich. Der Baustein benötigt dafür keinerlei medizinische Kenntnisse.  



dekuika schrieb:


> Warum schreibt nicht mal jemand einen Baustein, indem alle Risiken, Nebenwirkungen, Todesfälle und Gesundungen erfasst sind. Den könnte man dann im Simulator laufen lassen. Da sollten streng logische (unmanipulierte) Ergebnisse herauskommen.


Risiken & NebenWirkungen? Lesen Sie die BeipackZettel! Schon mal einem gesehen?
Die haben sooo exotische Formate mit sooo ausgefeilten FaltTechniken und sooo winzigen Schriften. Ob Keyence auch dafür schon eine Lösung hat, sie einzuscannen? Andererseits ... die meisten Drucker können Banner ausdrucken, dann sollten wohl auch die meisten Scanner Banner scannen können.  
Apropos medizinische Kenntnisse: Im Umgang mit dem Skalpell sollte man schon geübt sein, seit die BeipackZettel im AuslieferungsZustand mit KlebeStreifen verschlossen gehalten werden, um sie vor nicht-Bestimmungs-gemässer InformationsEntnahme zu schützen.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2021)

Ich zitiere mal von dieser Seite:


> Zwei Wochen später klagte sie über vage Schmerzen im oberen Rücken und es wurde ein seltener Weichteilkrebs am Herzen diagnostiziert, obwohl sie keine Vorerkrankungen hatte. Die Eltern beantragten eine VAERS-Meldung für den Fall, dass ihr Krebs mit dem Impfstoff in Verbindung steht. Ihr Krebs und ihr Herzleiden verschlimmerten sich rasch und zunehmend, und sie starb am 1. Dezember.



Ich lese da: ein Mädchen starb an Krebs und die Eltern möchten, dass dies als Verdachtsfall für einen Impfschaden gemeldet wird.


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Doch, gerade das ist der Trick an der Sache! Es gibt heutzutage für so viele DatenTypen (wie nie zuvor) die Möglichkeit, sie in den Typ BOOL zu wandeln. Viel mehr ist doch dafür gar nicht erforderlich. Der Baustein benötigt dafür keinerlei medizinische Kenntnisse.
> 
> 
> Risiken & NebenWirkungen? Lesen Sie die BeipackZettel! Schon mal einem gesehen?
> ...


Wenn ich Deine Texte so lese, frage ich mich, ob Du evtl. weitläufig mit mir verwandt bist?


----------



## Heinileini (20 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Texte so lese, frage ich mich, ob Du evtl. weitläufig mit mir verwandt bist?


Wenn überhaupt, dann eher weitläufig. Meine Eltern waren EinzelKinder und haben diese Eigenschaft an mich vererbt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Warum schreibt nicht mal jemand einen Baustein, indem alle Risiken, Nebenwirkungen, Todesfälle und Gesundungen erfasst sind. Den könnte man dann im Simulator laufen lassen. Da sollten streng logische (unmanipulierte) Ergebnisse herauskommen.


Jeder ernsthafte Epidemiologe, Virologe etc. macht so etwas in seiner Modellbetrachtung.



dekuika schrieb:


> Da kommt dann aber nicht als Ergebnis heraus: A: lass Dich impfen B: geh zu den Impfgegnern


Das Ergebnis ist nur so genau wie das Modell. Und ein Modell ist niemals so exakt wie die Realität.


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann eher weitläufig. Meine Eltern waren EinzelKinder und haben diese Eigenschaft an mich vererbt.


Dann muß das Seelenverwandtschaft sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch alle Fälle das man in den Medien keine kritische Stimme zu Wort kommen lässt
> und alle kritischen Stimmen einfach per Diffamierung in eine Ecke stellt oder per Zensur die Beiträge löscht.
> 
> Denke das sollte jedem Auffallen ob Pro oder Contra und vielleicht mal etwas zum Nachdenken animieren.


Dann lass mich mal nachdenken . Schwierig, schwierig, schwierig!
Was ist denn z.Bsp. an deinem verlinkten Video aus #745 dran? Fake-News oder zu unrecht vom SWR zurückgezogen?


----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann lass mich mal nachdenken . Schwierig, schwierig, schwierig!
> Was ist denn z.Bsp. an deinem verlinkten Video aus #745 dran? Fake-News oder zu unrecht vom SWR zurückgezogen?


Dagobert du mußt nicht einen auf Doof machen... Denke das bist Du nicht.
Du weißt genauso gut wie ich das bestimmt seit 2015 kritische Stimmen zu bestimmten Themen abgewürgt werden.
Die gesamze Berichterstattung in eine Richtung läuft und man Dir sagt was du für "Richtig oder Falsch" halten sollst
im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten.

Wenn das in deinem politischen Sinn oder Gesinnung ist ..... ist das ok für Dich aber ich habe dabei kein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ... Du weißt genauso gut wie ich das bestimmt seit 2015 kritische Stimmen zu bestimmten Themen abgewürgt werden.
> Die gesamze Berichterstattung in eine Richtung läuft und man Dir sagt was du für "Richtig oder Falsch" halten sollst
> im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten...


Du sprichst in Rätseln, mein weiser Freund?


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2021)

> Was ist denn z.Bsp. an deinem verlinkten Video aus #745 dran? Fake-News oder zu unrecht vom SWR zurückgezogen?



Wer  (seriöse) Zeitung liest, weiß das:


----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2021)

Na das seriöse Blättchen überzeugt mich jetzt..... keine Angst ich glaube nicht alles was als "Comedy"
läuft obwohl die gute Dame mit einigen Scherzen den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat für meinen Geschmack.

Mir zeigt das "NUR" das hier mal schnell Druck gemacht wurde und sonst nichts....


----------



## Captain Future (20 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln, mein weiser Freund?


Freund... na das gefällt mir...


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Dezember 2021)

Er wollte sich auch nicht impfen lassen:








						Baden-Württemberg: AfD-Landtagsabgeordneter Grimmer an Corona gestorben
					

Berichte über die Coronapandemie bezeichnete er als »Panikmache« – und äußerte sich positiv über die laxen Gegenmaßnahmen in Schweden. Nun ist der baden-württembergische AfD-Abgeordnete Bernd Grimmer an Covid-19 gestorben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Captain Future (21 Dezember 2021)

Schade um jeden…. vielleicht hatte der auch Vorerkrankungen


----------



## Mirko123 (22 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Schade um jeden…. vielleicht hatte der auch Vorerkrankungen


Vorerkrankungen und nicht Impfen lassen  -  wäre noch weniger nachvollziehbar. 
Auch die Boosterimpfung hat jetzt schon einige den Arsch gerettet. 
Die Typen von der AFD geben sich gerne patriotisch - aber kaum könnten sie auch mal was für die Allgemeinheit tun und dafür sorgen, dass z.B. die Krankenhäuser nicht überlastet werden - ziehen sie den Schwanz ein anstatt sich impfen zu lassen.


----------



## dekuika (23 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Vorerkrankungen und nicht Impfen lassen  -  wäre noch weniger nachvollziehbar.
> Auch die Boosterimpfung hat jetzt schon einige den Arsch gerettet.
> Die Typen von der AFD geben sich gerne patriotisch - aber kaum könnten sie auch mal was für die Allgemeinheit tun und dafür sorgen, dass z.B. die Krankenhäuser nicht überlastet werden - ziehen sie den Schwanz ein anstatt sich impfen zu lassen.


Der hat jetzt ein wenig mehr eingezogen..
Aber wem nicht zu raten ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2021)

Übrigens ...einziehen, der Frau Wagenknecht ist der nun verfügbare konventionelle Impfstoff auch wieder nicht recht. Vor Wochen äußerte sie sich, sie würde sich impfen lassen, wenn solch ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist. Nun jedoch ist er ihr aber zu wenig getestet und zu unsicher. Es war von der Frau nicht anders zu erwarten. Bin mal gespannt, wie der allgemeine Run auf das Zeug aussieht, schätze ich kenne schon das traurige Resultat .


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Übrigens ...einziehen, der Frau Wagenknecht ist der nun verfügbare konventionelle Impfstoff auch wieder nicht recht. Vor Wochen äußerte sie sich, sie würde sich impfen lassen, wenn solch ein Impfstoff verfügbar ist. Nun jedoch ist er ihr aber zu wenig getestet und zu unsicher. Es war von der Frau nicht anders zu erwarten. Bin mal gespannt, wie der allgemeine Run auf das Zeug aussieht, schätze ich kenne schon das traurige Resultat .


die aussage von frau wagenknecht kenne ich noch gar nicht - hast du eine quelle ?

mich würde einmal interessieren wie so die zahl der impfdurchbrüche und nebenwirkungen bei diesen "konventionellen" impfstoffen ist ... 
china, usa und viele andere länder haben ja damit geimpft ...

müssen die chinesen auch ständig boostern, weil die wirksamkeit recht schnell nachlässt  ?

hartmut ganzke von der spd hat in einer rede im bundestag kürzlich gesagt, dass von den ersten 64 omikron fällen 62 geimpft waren ...
die hersteller haben veröffentlicht, dass sie 3 monate benötigen um den impfstoff an omikron anzupassen ...
funktioniert der sogenannte totimpfstoff besser ?

hat dazu schon jemand informationen gesucht und gefunden ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die aussage von frau wagenknecht kenne ich noch gar nicht - hast du eine quelle ?...


Das habe ich gestern Abend auf Youtube in einem Interview von WELT gesehen/gehört. Die haben immer so hübsche Sprecherinnen . Im Moment habe ich aber nicht so viel Zeit, danach zu suchen, eventuell heute Abend noch mal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das habe ich gestern Abend auf Youtube in einem Interview von WELT gesehen/gehört. Die haben immer so hübsche Sprecherinnen . Im Moment habe ich aber nicht so viel Zeit, danach zu suchen, eventuell heute Abend noch mal.


Ab 2:35


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2021)

ja sie windet sich und verweigert ein klares ja oder nein ....
verstehe das auch so, dass sie sich nicht impfen lassen wird.
irgendwie macht sie das auch richtig - 
wäre einfach falsch als nichtimpfer ein vorbild zu geben.

sie begibt sich auch so in die schusslinie - uiiii ein nichtimpfer - ein ergebnis der spaltung der gesellschaft


----------



## Ralle (23 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> mich würde einmal interessieren wie so die zahl der impfdurchbrüche und nebenwirkungen bei diesen "konventionellen" impfstoffen ist ...
> china, usa und viele andere länder haben ja damit geimpft ...


Wenn die Wirksamkeit ener Impfung mit 89% angegeben ist, muß es Durchbrüche geben und die Wirksamkeit sinkt mit  der Zeit, daher Boostern.
Was kann man daran nicht verstehen?


Frohnius schrieb:


> müssen die chinesen auch ständig boostern, weil die wirksamkeit recht schnell nachlässt  ?


Ja sicher. Ob sie es tun? Ich denke ja.



Frohnius schrieb:


> hartmut ganzke von der spd hat in einer rede im bundestag kürzlich gesagt, dass von den ersten 64 omikron fällen 62 geimpft waren ...
> die hersteller haben veröffentlicht, dass sie 3 monate benötigen um den impfstoff an omikron anzupassen ...
> funktioniert der sogenannte totimpfstoff besser ?


Davon abgesehen, dass diese  Zahlen ja nciht repräsentativ sind, sollte dir klar sein, bei 100%  Impfquote wären sogar 100% geimpfte erkrankt.
Denn dass auch geimpfte erkranken können ist doch vollkommen klar. Die Schwere der Erkrankung ist aber dann häufig geringer.
Mutter meines Nachbarn ist im Alterheim, die hatten auch Impfdurchbrücher, keiner ist verstorben, das ist ein tolles Ergebnis, finde ich!


----------



## Ralle (23 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> funktioniert der sogenannte totimpfstoff besser ?
> 
> hat dazu schon jemand informationen gesucht und gefunden ?


Noch nicht so richtig, aber ichhab irgendwo was von 89% gelesen, na mal sehen.
Problem für viele ist der Aktivator/Verstärker, der im Impfstoff enthalten ist, das Zeug vertragen ganz viele Menschen nicht gut. Kennt man von anderen Impfungen.


----------



## escride1 (23 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Noch nicht so richtig, aber ichhab irgendwo was von 89% gelesen, na mal sehen.







__





						Corona-Impfung für Erwachsene | Gesundheitsinformation.de
					

Eine Impfung gegen Corona kann das Risiko verringern, schwer an Covid-19 zu erkranken. Diese Impfstoffe stehen für Erwachsene zur Verfügung.




					www.gesundheitsinformation.de
				



Tabelle ff: Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffs Nuvaxovid / Novavax - vielleicht trifft die "ca 90%" das was Du meinst?


----------



## Frohnius (23 Dezember 2021)

das ist schon mal interessant ..
Impfkomplikationen von Nuvaxovid​Es gibt bisher keine Hinweise darauf, dass es durch den Corona-Impfstoff zu schweren Nebenwirkungen kommt.

^^ nachdem das in den usa verimpft wurde ... klingt das schon mal besser als herzmuskelentzündungen und schlaganfälle - wodurch ja die altersgrenzen "unserer" impfstoffe mehrfach korrigiert wurden ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Impfkomplikationen von Nuvaxovid​Es gibt bisher keine Hinweise darauf, dass es durch den Corona-Impfstoff zu schweren Nebenwirkungen kommt.


Das ist sehr positiv zu bewerten. Ich hoffe es bleibt so. Die Studien über den Impfstoff haben auch sehr gute Ergebnisse geliefert ( die genannten 90% ). Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten zu Weihnachten.

Gestern wurde ja in den USA die Notfallzulassung von Paxlovid erteilt. Mal schauen wie es sich damit verhält, was es für uns bringt und was für Nebenwirkungen es hat. 

Quelle:
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/amerika/coronavirus-usa-paxlovid-101.html


----------



## s_kraut (24 Dezember 2021)

Da wir inzwischen alle Hobbyvirologen geworden sind: meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass kein mRNA-Impfstoff so effektiv sein kann wie ein Tot-Impfstoff, weil der mRNA-Impfstoff nur bestimmte Viren-Proteine erzeugt. Der Totimpfstoff hat die ganze Palette dabei.
Der Tot-Impfstoff ist in der Lagerbarkeit und Transportfähigkeit besser. Ob und wie oft man dann noch boostern muss, wird sich zeigen.

Leider ist der Tot-Impfstoff für gewöhnlich aufwändiger in der Herstellung und daher schlechter verfügbar. Daher wird uns bis auf Weiteres nicht viel besseres übrig bleiben als kreuz- und queer-impfen mit mRNA und Kontakte meiden. Oder halt sein Schicksal entscheiden lassen.
In meinem Umfeld haben die Meisten mehr Vertrauen in die Wissenschaft als in Schicksal etc


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Dezember 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> weil der mRNA-Impfstoff nur bestimmte Viren-Proteine erzeugt. Der Totimpfstoff hat die ganze Palette dabei.


genau: Du holst Dir beim mRNA-Impfstoff nur die Bausteine, die für die Antikörper-Bildung relevant sind... bei einem Impfstoff mit abgetöteten Viren dagegen holst Du den ganzen Gen-Müll mit in den Körper, der völlig unnütz für die Immunisierung ist...


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Der Totimpfstoff hat die ganze Palette dabei.


Welche Palette? Ne, das glaube ich nicht, dann müßte der Totimpfstoff unterschiedliche Virenstämme enthalten. (Was der derzeitige  Totimpfstoff ja auch nicht macht, das ist ja ein künstlich erzeugtes Protein und nur eins, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## kafiphai (24 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Captain Future (24 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln, mein weiser Freund?


Ich hoffe der Beitrag konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen.
Androhung von Disziplinarverfahren gegen 200 Ärzte die eine andere Meinung haben.... geil... 
Sieht so aus als wenn unsere Freunde in Österreich die nicht Mainstream sind das gleiche Problem haben wie wir.

Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag...... Danke @kafiphai für das Posten


----------



## Mrtain (25 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Beitrag konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen.
> Androhung von Disziplinarverfahren gegen 200 Ärzte die eine andere Meinung haben.... geil...
> Sieht so aus als wenn unsere Freunde in Österreich die nicht Mainstream sind das gleiche Problem haben wie wir.



Nicht mehr als jedes andere hier verlinkte Video...
Die angesprochene Thematik der Disziplinarverfahren scheint allerdings nicht so einfach zu sein, wie das vom Herrn Sönnichsen dargestellt worden ist. Zumahl er auch mit seinen Thesen auch nicht so ganz umumstritten zu sein scheint.

https://www.derstandard.de/story/20...der-199-impfskeptischen-aerztinnen-und-aerzte

https://www.profil.at/wissenschaft/kuendigung-fuer-corona-kritiker-andreas-soennichsen/401843881

Ich hab mittlerweile den Eindruck gewonnen, sobald etwas in einem Youtubevideo behauptet wird, ist es Tatsache, egal ob es stimmt oder nicht. Nur noch die wenigsten machen sich überhaupt die Mühe, mal was quer zu checken...

Die ganze Diskussion dreht sich hier sowieso im Kreis...



> Ein Familienvater killt seine ganze Familie aus Angst weil sein Impfausweis gefälscht ist und auf der anderen Seite
> wird eine Frau Außenministerin obwohl sie einen friesierten Lebenslauf hat und nicht selber das Buch geschrieben hat.



Hätte jemand diesen Satz in meinem Beisein gesagt, es wäre mir als Vater wirklich schwergefallen, denjeningen keinen Satz heiße Ohren zu verpassen ...


----------



## Captain Future (25 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hätte jemand diesen Satz in meinem Beisein gesagt, es wäre mir als Vater wirklich schwergefallen, denjeningen keinen Satz heiße Ohren zu verpassen ...


Oh du großer quer Checker jetzt habe ich aber Angst.....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Beitrag konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen...


Ich sehe allerdings keinen Zusammenhang zu deinen Beiträgen, Future. Vielleicht solltest du dich hin und wieder auch mal etwas genauer ausdrücken. Nicht jeder kann deine Gedanken lesen.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich sehe allerdings keinen Zusammenhang zu deinen Beiträgen, Future. Vielleicht solltest du dich hin und wieder auch mal etwas genauer ausdrücken. Nicht jeder kann deine Gedanken lesen.


Das ist eine schwere Geburt mit dir…..


----------



## Mrtain (25 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh du großer quer Checker jetzt habe ich aber Angst.....


Hast das anscheinend nicht verstanden... Vielleicht sollte ich ein Youtube Video für dich darüber machen 

Vor mir brauchst du wirklich keine Angst zu haben. Erstens, weil ich trotz oder gerade wegen meines Sports, kein Bedürfnis habe mich in irgendeiner Weise mit jemandem zu schlagen. Zweitens, wir uns wahrscheinlich sowieso niemals begegnen und wenn, du eh nicht den Mum hättest, diesen Satz außerhalb des Internets laut auszusprechen.

Wo vor du aber Angst haben solltest, ist die Tatsache, dass es schon soweit gekommen ist, das selbst jemand, der seine Familie auslöscht, benutzt wird, um gegen Politiker zu schießen.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hast das anscheinend nicht verstanden... Vielleicht sollte ich ein Youtube Video für dich darüber machen
> 
> Vor mir brauchst du wirklich keine Angst zu haben. Erstens, weil ich trotz oder gerade wegen meines Sports, kein Bedürfnis verspüre mich in irgendeiner Weise mit jemandem zu schlagen. Zweitens, wir uns wahrscheinlich sowieso niemals begegnen und wenn, eh nicht den Mum hättest, diesen Satz außerhalb des Internets laut auszusprechen.
> 
> Wovor du aber Angst haben solltest, ist die Tatsache, dass es schon soweit gekommen ist, das selbst so ein Ar...loch noch als Opfer hin gestellt wird damit man noch möglichst gut gegen die Politik schießen kann...


Oh er macht seinen Sport…. der Martin und baut seine Aggressionen ab. Setzt du auch deine Brille ab oder ist das nicht nötig ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten euch beiden 🎄


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh er macht seinen Sport…. der Martin und baut seine Aggressionen ab. Setzt du auch deine Brille ab oder ist das nicht nötig ?


Ich würde jetzt mal vermeiden ins Primitive abzugleiten.
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Mrtain (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh er macht seinen Sport…. der Martin und baut seine Aggressionen ab. Setzt du auch deine Brille ab oder ist das nicht nötig ?


Frohe Weihnachten Captain. Mehr dazu zu sagen verkneif ich mir.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal vermeiden ins Primitive abzugleiten.
> Frohe Weihnachten!


Du bist echt ein Vogel. Du bist so parteiisch das du eigentlich die falsche Besetzung bist als Mod.
Der kleine Brillenträger fängt an einen von seinem Sport zu erzählen und ich soll dann der Schuldige sein… 
Mit der Reihenfolge ist das auch nicht so dein Ding… lächerlich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Vogel. Du bist so parteiisch das du eigentlich die falsche Besetzung bist als Mod.
> Der kleine Brillenträger fängt an einen von seinem Sport zu erzählen und ich soll dann der Schuldige sein…
> Mit der Reihenfolge ist das auch nicht so dein Ding… lächerlich


Ähm, was soll das den jetzt, der Ralle hat Sich seit vielen
Jahren als Mod bewährt. Ihn stehen wie jeden anderen auch
eine Meinung zu einen Thema zu. Kann es sein das du dich ein
wenig im Ton vergreifst?

Vielleicht machst du mal eine Pause vom Sozial Media und gehst
ein bisschen an die frische Luft.


----------



## dekuika (26 Dezember 2021)

Lasst Euch doch von so einem Troll nicht provozieren. Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Lasst Euch doch von so einem Troll nicht provozieren. Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen.


Der Nächste ... machst du auch Kampfsport wie der Mr Schmidtchen Schleicher   Zwei Kandidaten fehlen noch


----------



## dekuika (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Der Nächste ...   Zwei fehlen noch


Kleiner Vorschlag an Dich. Bastel Dir ein Forum zusammen und mach Dich selbständig.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorschlag an Dich. Bastel Dir ein Forum zusammen und mach Dich selbständig.


Tolle Idee ... jetzt hast du mir es aber richtig gegeben...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2021)

Ey Leute, seid ihr eigentlich entwurmt?


----------



## Mrtain (26 Dezember 2021)

🤓🤓🤓


----------



## zako (26 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ey Leute, seid ihr eigentlich entwurmt?


Sch... - und ich dachte wir sollten uns impfen lassen. 🥺


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Da die meisten ausser "impfen ist das wichtigsten sonst werden alle sterben" nix mehr mitbekommen, hier mal wieder eine nette Sache.

Es wurden ja Unmengen an Geld herbeigeschaft in dieser angeblich so schlimmen Krise.

Die Politik hatte immer eine große Fresse wie wichtig die Soforthilfen wären...

Also fast alle kleineren Unternehmen in meinem Bekanntenkreis zahlen die derzeit Reihenweise zurück. Bekommt natürlich keiner mit, in der Presse ist dafür vor lauter Boostergeschwätz kein Platz.

Die verschiedenen Bemessungsgrundlagen für die Hilfen sind etwas komplexer. Vereinfacht dargestellt wurde das Anfangs Bilanziell gelöst.

Seid ein paar Wochen gehen überall die Bescheide ein. Wer nicht nachweisen kann, dass er ein Liquiditätsproblem hatte, der zahlt alles zurück!

Gefickt sind diejenigen die sich mit Alternativen Ideen den Arsch aufgerissen haben, diejenigen die die Tilgung ihrer Kredite ausgesetzt haben um Liqui zu generieren - es wusste ja keiner ob und wann jetzt was kommt, und überhaupt alle die versucht haben die Karre am laufen zu halten. Solche Leute verprassen das Geld in der Regel auch nicht, sie nutzten die Lockdownzeit und das Geld und investieren es in ihr Geschäft. Sie bereiten sich vor bis es wieder weiter geht... Die sind alle GEFICKT!

Sie haben die aufgeschoben Kredite an der Backe und das Geld dass sie zurückzahlen müssen ist z. B. in Form einer neuen Isolierung auf dem Dach...

Hätten die das vor der Wahl gemacht wären sicher ein paar Prozent mehr für die AFD rausgesprungen. Ich hoffe die Leute vergessen es nicht.

Also ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen wieder ein gewaltiges Stück von unserem tollen Staat entfernt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2021)

Wer sich nicht nur auf ARD und ZDF verlässt , der bekommt das schon mit. 









						Erst großzügig „Corona-Hilfen“ verteilen, nun Rückzahlungen verlangen
					

Über 30.000 Unternehmen und Selbstständige erhielten vor Weihnachten von den Bundesländern Rückzahlungsbescheide für die „Soforthilfe Corona“.




					www.tichyseinblick.de


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Dezember 2021)

das wurde schon vor einem Jahr wie folgt zusammengefaßt: es wurde viel Geld für die Soforthilfe in die Hand genommen! Von Loslassen war nie die Rede...





__





						Strafverfahren statt Soforthilfe: Die Tochter einer Betroffenen berichtet von dem Weg durch die Instanzen
					






					www.vgsd.de


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Hätten die das vor der Wahl gemacht wären sicher ein paar Prozent mehr für die AFD rausgesprungen. Ich hoffe die Leute vergessen es nicht.


Was Corona und Staatshilfen angeht, wärst du sicher bei den Linken besser aufgehoben als bei der AFD.


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was Corona und Staatshilfen angeht, wärst du sicher bei den Linken besser aufgehoben als bei der AFD.


Für Unternehmer? Für Leute die etwas leisten? Von den Linken? Sicher... Sicher... 😂😂😂

Die AFD würde da wahrscheinlich auch nichts gebacken bekommen, aber sie ist halt numal die Art und Weise wie frustrierte Wähler zum Ausdruck bringen wenn sie unzufrieden sind. Und ich bleibe - ohne Wertung für die AFD - dabei: Hätte unsere neue oder alte unfähige Regierung das was momentan läuft vor der Wahl laufen lassen, dann hätte das der AFD mindestens 3% gebracht...


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was Corona und Staatshilfen angeht, wärst du sicher bei den Linken besser aufgehoben als bei der AFD.


Schreibt ein Angestellter…. 
Und Blockmove schön 100% Geld bekommen für im Homeoffice auf dem Sofa liegen ?

Schlechter als unsere Altparteien kann man es nicht machen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Für Unternehmer? Für Leute die etwas leisten? Von den Linken? Sicher... Sicher... 😂😂😂
> 
> Die AFD würde da wahrscheinlich auch nichts gebacken bekommen, aber sie ist halt numal die Art und Weise wie frustrierte Wähler zum Ausdruck bringen wenn sie unzufrieden sind. Und ich bleibe - ohne Wertung für die AFD - dabei: Hätte unsere neue oder alte unfähige Regierung das was momentan läuft vor der Wahl laufen lassen, dann hätte das der AFD mindestens 3% gebracht...


So ganz neu ist das aber nicht das die Hilfe nach Ermittlung des Liquiditätsengpasses anteilig zurückzuzahlen ist. Bei mir ist es ca. die Hälfte


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So ganz neu ist das aber nicht das die Hilfe nach Ermittlung des Liquiditätsengpasses anteilig zurückzuzahlen ist. Bei mir ist es ca. die Hälfte


Wurde am Anfang aber auch nicht so klar gesagt sondern mehr als ein Geschenk dargestellt weil man ja den Laden schließen mußte


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Schreibt ein Angestellter….
> Und Blockmove schön 100% Geld bekommen für im Homeoffice auf dem Sofa liegen ?
> 
> Schlechter als unsere Altparteien kann man es nicht machen.



Klar


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wurde am Anfang aber auch nicht so klar gesagt sondern mehr als ein Geschenk dargestellt weil man ja den Laden schließen mußte


Da hast du recht. Die Bedingungen wurden mehrfach geändert.


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So ganz neu ist das aber nicht das die Hilfe nach Ermittlung des Liquiditätsengpasses anteilig zurückzuzahlen ist. Bei mir ist es ca. die Hälfte



Das ist schlicht nicht fair!
Die anfängliche bilanzielle Bemessung war halbwegs fair. Das was jetzt durchgezogen wird ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle sich am Riemen gerissen haben.

Alle die unternehmerisch sorgsam gehandelt haben wurden bestraft. Alle deren Einnahmen auch noch saisonal abhängig sind wurden abgezockt!

Wer die Kohle verpasst hat, schon immer am Limit war, sich entspannt zurückgelegt hat und auf Kosten von Schulden über seine Verhältnisse gelebt hat, der wurde belohnt.

Aber was will man schon vom Bodensatz unseres Bildungssystem erwarten... Wer was kann landet in der freien Wirtschaft, da bleibt für die Politik halt nur noch der Müll übrig.


----------



## Mrtain (26 Dezember 2021)

Natürlich liegen alle Angestellten faul im Homeoffice auf dem Sofa und kassieren volles Gehalt. Wie gut das endlich jemand die Wahrheit aufgedeckt hat. 🙄


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Natürlich liegen alle Angestellten faul im Homeoffice auf dem Sofa und kassieren volles Gehalt. Wie gut das endlich jemand die Wahrheit aufgedeckt hat. 🙄


Vor allen Dingen, warum stellt der feine Herr Unternehmer 
so ein Personal ein?


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2021)

Also  dass die Hilfen ein totaler Rohrkrepierer sind, war doch schon klar, als sich herausstellte, dass man die nur für Geschäftsausgaben, nicht aber für die eigene Daseinssicherung nutzen durfte. Der Kleinunternehmer, dem also die Einnahmen weggebrochen sind, konnte zwar die Miete für die Firma noch ein bisschen weiterzahlen, aber aus seiner MIetwohnung flog er raus. Überspitzt gesagt. Die Kohle reichte bei vielen vorn und hinten nicht, wenn sie überhaupt etwas bekamen. Derweil haben Firmen (von denen ich das weiß) einen Teil der Belegschaft in Kurzarbeit geschickt, die Kohle abgegriffen und der Rest hat mallocht, bis er umfiel. Es wurden auch mal Aufträge abgeblasen, weil Kurzarbeitergeld attraktiver war. Unser Staat, der so kontrollwütig ist, dass man vor lauter Statisik ausfüllen kaum zum Arbeiten kommt, weiß davon nichts??? Ich lach mich manchmal abends in den Schlaf (oder ist das weinen???).

Aber: Das hat nichts mit Corona selbst zu tun und ich glaube auch nicht an das Märchen, dass man das nur nutzt, um irgendwelche Gesellschaftsverhältnisse umzubauen. Das halte ich für Verschwörungstheorien.

Das heißt nicht, dass alles gut gelaufen ist, mich kotzen (Entschuldigung) manche Mißstände genauso an, wie Typen, die Alles, aber auch Alles was passiert, in irgendwelche obskuren Verschörungslegenden pressen wollen.


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Vogel. Du bist so parteiisch das du eigentlich die falsche Besetzung bist als Mod.
> Der kleine Brillenträger fängt an einen von seinem Sport zu erzählen und ich soll dann der Schuldige sein…
> Mit der Reihenfolge ist das auch nicht so dein Ding… lächerlich


Du enttäuscht mich, in dir hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Man lernt halt nie aus. Mehr hab ich dir nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du enttäuscht mich, in dir hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Man lernt halt nie aus. Mehr hab ich dir nicht zu sagen!


Naja ich fand das etwas sehr ungerecht. Mir droht hier Onkel Schmidt indirekt und fängt damit an aber ich bin es dann gewesen.
Deine im Fahrwasser Schwimmer wie RN die sind mir egal.

Sorry war nicht so gemeint


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen, warum stellt der feine Herr Unternehmer
> so ein Personal ein?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich kein Unternehmer bin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja ich fand das etwas sehr ungerecht. Mir droht hier Onkel Schmidt indirekt und fängt damit an aber ich bin es dann gewesen.
> Deine im Fahrwasser Schwimmer wie RN die sind mir egal.
> 
> Sorry war nicht so gemeint


Ich schwimme in kein Fahrwasser, ich kann mir meine
eigene Meinung bilden, die ist von dir nicht gut!


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja ich fand das etwas sehr ungerecht. Mir droht hier Onkel Schmidt indirekt und fängt damit an aber ich bin es dann gewesen.
> Deine im Fahrwasser Schwimmer wie RN die sind mir egal.
> 
> Sorry war nicht so gemeint



Du bist da schon sehr empfindlich - also dafür dass du auch ordentlich austeilst. 
Ich sehe darin was MrKorrekt von sich gibt zwar keinen Sinn, aber ein Drohung ist es nun auch nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Du bist da schon sehr empfindlich - also dafür dass du auch ordentlich austeilst.
> Ich sehe darin was MrKorrekt von sich gibt zwar keinen Sinn, aber ein Drohung ist es nun auch nicht.


Kann sein Heute vielleicht mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden….. naja kommen wieder bessere Tage….


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber: Das hat nichts mit Corona selbst zu tun und ich glaube auch nicht an das Märchen, dass man das nur nutzt, um irgendwelche Gesellschaftsverhältnisse umzubauen. Das halte ich für Verschwörungstheorien.
> 
> Das heißt nicht, dass alles gut gelaufen ist, mich kotzen (Entschuldigung) manche Mißstände genauso an, wie Typen, die Alles, aber auch Alles was passiert, in irgendwelche obskuren Verschörungslegenden pressen wollen.



Verschwörung? 
Die deutsche Regierung? 
So etwas erfordert einen scharfen Verstand, Fingerspitzengefühl und filigrane Planung. 

Das was uns regiert ist zu nichts davon fähig. Das passiert denen bestenfalls aus Versehen oder wenn sie von jemanden dazu benutzt werden.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Da die meisten ausser "impfen ist das wichtigsten sonst werden alle sterben" nix mehr mitbekommen, hier mal wieder eine nette Sache.
> 
> Es wurden ja Unmengen an Geld herbeigeschaft in dieser angeblich so schlimmen Krise.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Unternehmen Ihre Soforthilfen nicht zurückzahlen müssten, dann sähe ich ein Problem. 
Viele Unternehmer fordern "weniger Staat" - aber wenn es um Staatshilfen geht, wird geschaut wo was zu holen ist. 
Und ja, Krisenzeiten sind auch Innovationstreiber. 
In welchen Industrieländern läuft es denn aus Deiner Sicht besser als in Deutschland?


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn die Unternehmen Ihre Soforthilfen nicht zurückzahlen müssten, dann sähe ich ein Problem.
> Viele Unternehmer fordern "weniger Staat" - aber wenn es um Staatshilfen geht, wird geschaut wo was zu holen ist.
> Und ja, Krisenzeiten sind auch Innovationstreiber.
> In welchen Industrieländern läuft es denn aus Deiner Sicht besser als in Deutschland?



Ohne Staatshilfen?
Kann man machen - aber:

1. Dann bitte alle Unternehmen gleich behandeln! Ich rege mich weniger über die Rückzahlung auf, als darüber wer jetzt zurückzahlen Muss bzw. wer nicht. Und es geht mir auch kein bisschen um mich - mir geht's gut. Abgesehen davon ist das Thema "Staatshilfe" nun zur selben Lüge verkommen wie "es wird keine Impfplicht geben".

2. Dann braucht der Staat sich auch nicht anmaßen irgendwas zu schließen. Entweder man hält sich raus, oder man trägt die Konsequenzenund packt mit an. Ich rede nicht von Maschinenbauer, ich rede von Frisören und Gastronomen.

Besser als in DE?
Für alle die was leisten wollen ist USA definitiv besser. Diesen Satz werde ich bitter bereuen... Jetzt kommen gleich die ganzen Märchen vom Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem... Der Satzteil "DIE WAS LEISTEN" wird überlesen werden...



Und noch eine ganz entscheidende Sache zum "besten Deutschland aller Zeiten" in erster Linie verbrennen wir grad die Substanz die die Nachkriegsgenerationen geschaffen haben. Mit dieser heutigen degenerierten Gesellschaft ein Land wieder aufbauen dass in Schutt und Asche liegt? Das wäre unmöglich.


----------



## Captain Future (26 Dezember 2021)

@Markus 100%
Wenn das vor 15 Jahren so gekommen wäre dann wäre die USA auch mein Land.
Jetzt ist das leider meiner Meinung nach etwas zu spät für mich.

@Mirko123 
Bist du Unternehmer oder Selbstständig ?


----------



## Mirko123 (27 Dezember 2021)

Okay Markus Dir geht es soweit gut - aber warum dann diese Unzufriedenheit? Ja es gibt Branchen - ich nenne mal den Messebau - denen geht es richtig beschissen. Aber ich glaube kaum dass diese in den USA ähnlich unterstützt worden wären wie in D.
Dass  das Umfeld in USA unternehmerfreundlicher günstiger ist als in D ist schon so - aber es ging Dir ja um Hilfen die vom Sozialstaat zurückgefordert werden - und aus meiner Sicht ist das auch in Ordnung.
@captain: nein


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Okay Markus Dir geht es soweit gut - aber warum dann diese Unzufriedenheit?



Es wiederspricht meinen Gerechtigkeitssinn und meiner Vorstellung von Freiheit.

Ich bin auch geimpft. Dennoch werde ich sehr radikal werden wenn die das mit der Impfplicht durchsetzen. Spätestens wenn es dann an die Kinder geht...  ach lassen wir das, ich bin mehr ein Freund der Taten als der leeren Drohungen.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ber es ging Dir ja um Hilfen die vom Sozialstaat zurückgefordert werden - und aus meiner Sicht ist das auch in Ordnung.



Es ist nur in Ordnung wenn es fair ist. 
Und das ist eine reine Bewertung von "ist liquide oder nicht liquide" halt leider nicht. Im Gegenteil! Es ist ein Schlag in die Fresse für alle die, die mitgezogen haben! Das was da passiert, ist nichtmal im Ansatz fair, das ist nur ein weiterer Beweis dafür wie unfassbar dumm die Leute sind die uns regieren. Ich könnte hier eine sehr lange Liste schreiben was diese Idioten mit ihrem Corona Irrsinn alles vergeigt haben. Zu der 3% Mehwertsteuersenkung habe ich mich ja in einem anderen Thead hier schon ausgekotzt. In einem funktionierenden Staat wären die Verantwortlichen in eine Anstalt. 

Aber zu mehr reicht natürlich auch die mathematische Kompetenz von den Knallerbsen die das verantworten nicht aus.

Und nochmal zum Thema warum:
Ich habe auch von den 3% SEHR SEHR STARK profitiert. Dennoch kotzt es mich an was die mit diesem Schwachsinn angerichtet haben. 

Ja wenn ich etwas egoistischer wäre könnte ich diesen Pfeifen auch Beifall klatschen und mich von ihnen mit Geld überschütten lassen während sie das Land mit ihrer Unfähigkeit weiter in den Dreck fahren.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

Und noch ein Beispiel zum egoistischen Missbrauch von Staatshilfen. . 

Ich habe von ganz flüchtig bekannten Leuten gehört, dass sie Leute kennen, die angeblich laut Definition im letzten Jahr angeblich auch Corona Hilfen bekommen... 

Ihr Anstand hat Ihnen gesagt diese nicht zu beantragen weil sie kein bisschen darauf angewiesen sind. Ihr Verstand hat ihnen gesagt es zu tun und den Betrag z. B. an die Kinderkrebshilfe zu spenden. Ihrer Meinung nach könnten sie so am meisten für die Gesellschaft tun. Hätten sie das nicht getan, dann wäre das Geld am Ende in irgendeinem rotrotgrünen Schwachsinnsprojekt in der Landeshauptstadt gelandet oder wäre von Brüssel für was noch dämlicheres verbraten worden. Wie gesagt... Habe ich nur gehört. Vielleicht war sein Uropa ja ein guter Bogenschütze. Aber derjenige muss definitiv zurüchzahlen. Lindner braucht die "übrige" Corona Kohle scheinbar für irgendeinen Klimawitz...


----------



## Captain Future (27 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich schwimme in kein Fahrwasser, ich kann mir meine
> eigene Meinung bilden, die ist von dir nicht gut!


HaHa….. Du hast und das nicht nur einmal schon Beiträge von mir mit einem „Like“ gekennzeichnet und 
als deine Freunde hier anders reagiert haben diesen wieder gelöscht…. Wirkt komisch auf mich.

Egal …. Schwamm drüber jeder ist wie er ist… Ich kann ja auch nicht über meinen Schatten springen


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Besser als in DE?
> Für alle die was leisten wollen ist USA definitiv besser. Diesen Satz werde ich bitter bereuen... Jetzt kommen gleich die ganzen Märchen vom Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem... Der Satzteil "DIE WAS LEISTEN" wird überlesen werden...



Die Aussage stimmt sicher.
Für die amerikanische Mittelschicht ist es aber mittlerweile auch verdammt schwer geworden den Lebensstandard zu halten.
Kosten für Bildung, Gesundheitssystem und den normalen Lebensunterhalt sind hoch.
Gerade mit Kindern wird es schnell unverschämt teuer.
Wenn ich mich mit meinen amerikanischen Kollegen unterhalte, dann sind die Unterschiede geringer als man so denkt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> ... Ihr Verstand hat ihnen gesagt es zu tun...


Mit Verstand hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist ja völlig bekloppt! Diese Leute haben es wirklich nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2021)

> weil sie kein bisschen darauf angewiesen sind.





> Aber derjenige muss definitiv zurüchzahlen.



Da kann ich nnur sagen: alles andere wäre für mich unverständlich gewesen


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

@Markus : Ich stimme Dir bei vielen Dingen zu... bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man bei allen Regierenden pauschal sagen kann "sie sind dazu nicht fähig". Ohne jemanden in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, müssen wir aber doch feststellen, daß wir von Berufs-Politikern regiert werden. Das war am Anfang der Demokratie niemals vorgesehen, daher gab es "Diäten", die den Verdienstausfall kompensieren sollten.
Heutzutage sollte es nicht mehr "Diät", sondern "Verdienst" heißen, weil keiner (oder kaum einer? kenne die Statistik dazu nicht) aus seinem Beruf heraus in das Amt gewählt wird, sondern sich bereits seit Jugend auf eine politische Karriere einstellt.
So kommt es, daß wir von Personen regiert werden, die in ihrem Leben noch kein Geld mit eigener Hände Arbeit verdient haben, aber bereits über das Portemonaie des "kleinen Mannes" entscheiden.
Kann man das ändern? Schwierig.... erst einmal müßte sich von uns jemand bereiterklären, den Job zu machen!
Meckern können wir alle, aber wer von uns würde sich tatsächlich für ein solches Amt zur Verfügung stellen? Wer würde gerne Arbeits-, Wirtschafts- oder Gesundheitsminister werden wollen? Wer hätte gerne die Enstcheidungen der letzten beiden Jahre treffen wollen? Ich behaupt doch mal, keiner von uns hier im Forum! Auch nicht die, die am lautesten schreien....
Geschweige denn, den Staat führen zu wollen, als Kanzler!? Egal wer diese Position inne hat: Ich beneide den-/diejenige nicht! Ich möchte nicht 24h unterwegs sein, von einer Veranstaltung zur nächsten, mich alle 2h vor irgendeine Kamera stellen wollen und Entscheidungen oder Statements verkünden.
Diese Personen "verdienen" meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich zu wenig, für das, was sie leisten.
Was man aber auf der Gegenseite auch sagen muß, gemäß dem Motto "wer Rechte hat, hat auch Pflichten", sollten diese Personen auch für gewisse Entscheidungen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können, siehe als drastisches Beispiel die Maut...
Aber woran liegt es, daß die Personen so handeln, wie sie handeln? Sie werden auf 4 Jahre gewählt - und natürlich hat man die nächste Wahl im Blick! Also hängen viele ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind. Heute hat doch kaum jemand eine Meinung, die eine höhere Halbwertszeit hat als ein halbes Jahr...
Hinzu kommt, daß in jedem Ressort viele Klienten (Wähler!) berücksichtigt werden müssen, und möglichst wenig verprellt werden sollen. So kommt es zur Klientelpolitik: Die Lobbyisten geben sich die Klinke in die Hand und wer am lautesten schreit, bekommt das Meiste. Zu allerletzt kommt noch der "Fraktionszwang". Ein Parlamentarier soll sich seinem Gewissen verantwortlich fühlen. Tatsächlich muß er aber oft genug im Sinne der Fraktion abstimmen.

Wir haben also mehrere Probleme:

Keine Erfahrung im "richtigen Leben"
Keine nachgewiesenen Führungserfahrungen / -qualitäten
In den hohen Positionen keine leistungsgerechte Bezahlung
Keine Verantwortung für Entscheidungen
Keine eigene Meinung
Lobbyismus
In Singapur müssen Personen, die sich zur Wahl stellen, Führungsjobs nachweisen und sie müssen sich in jedem Haushalt vorstellen. Für Letzteres ist Deutschland zu groß, aber man könnte sagen, daß jeder Palamentarier erst einmal eine Berufserfahrung nachweisen muß. Dann fühlen sich bestimmte Personengruppen allerdings wieder unterrepräsentiert...
Wenn aber jemand tatsächlich von einer Führungsposition in einen Ministerposten wechseln soll, muß hier auch eine leistungsgerechte Bezahlung herrrschen, nur so kommt man an qualifiziertes Personal.
Und beim Thema Lobbyismus ist ja die USA ganz weit vorne. Dort wird ja ausschließlich Klientelpolitik betrieben. Und Deinen Satz "Für alle die was leisten wollen ist USA definitiv besser." halte ich nur für bedingt gültig. Vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär ist sicherlich (noch) möglich, aber doch selten. Viel mehr macht mir dort Sorgen, daß viele viel leisten, sich aber doch nichts leisten könnnen. Was machst Du mit Personen, die trotz hoher Leistung nicht weiterkommen (z.B. Rassissmus, Vorurteile, Behinderung, fehlende Bildung, ...)? Was machst Du mit denen, die keine hohe Leistung erbringen können (Behinderung, Krankheit, psychische Leiden, ...)? Womit wir auch schnell wieder bei Klientelpolitik sind: Krankenkasse für alle...
Wenn ich in andere Länder sehe, wo man sich überlegt, ob man einem Unfallopfer hilft oder nicht, weil man am Ende für die Krankenhauskosten aufkommen muß, dann bin ich heil froh, daß ich in Deutschland lebe!
Deutschland ist nicht perfekt! An vielen Stelle nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß man das "perfekte" Land findet. Aber nur meckern hilft auch nichts! man muß auch selber etwas zur Änderung beitragen.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da kann ich nnur sagen: alles andere wäre für mich unverständlich gewesen



WARUM?

Die Bedingungen sind so festgelegt worden das es den Leuten zusteht.
Beim Zurückzahlen von dem ganzen Blödsinn der da getrieben wurde sind auch diese Unternehmen und ihre Urenkel mit im Boot!

Willst du damit sagen das die Verantwortlichen Politiker einfach nur Strunzdumm sind weil sie die Bedingungen so festlegen?
Oder willst du damit sagen das die Verantwortlichen einfach nur Arschlöcher sind weil sie die Bedingungen nachträglich geändert haben?

Ihr wollt es nicht verstehen, oder?
Von der Logik her bin ich da grundsätzlich schon bei euch.
Wer nichts braucht, der soll auch nichts bekommen.

ABER das ist so nicht fair!

*Beispiel:*
Zwei Unternehmer haben eine Maschine für 200.000€ gekauft.
Jeder hatte 100k Kapital Verfügbar.

Unternehmer-A hat einen Kredit über 200.000€ aufgenommen und hat mit den 100K die er hatte einen Porsche gekauft.
Er Hatte Anfang der Krise 0€ auf dem Konto. Er hatte damit aber kein Problem - er hatte einen sehr lukrativen Auftrag "quasi fast" sicher.
Dann wurde der Auftrag aufgrund der Panik in der Krise storniert --> er hat jetzt ein Problem!

Unternehmer-B hat einen Kredit über 150.000€ aufgenommen und hat die 50k als Puffer auf seinem Firmenkonto liegen lassen.
Einen Porsche hat er nicht gekauft, er fährt weiter seine alte C-Klasse.
Auch bei ihm sind Aufträge weg gefallen, aber er kommt erst mal klar weil er vorgesorgt hat.

Bilanziell hatten zum Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung beide nachweislich ein Problem --> beide hatten Umsatzeinbrüche bzw. Einnahmenverluste.
Beide waren laut den damals geltenden Bedingungen dazu berechtigt einen Antrag auf Soforthilfe zu stellen und haben die auch bekommen.


Was denkt ihr wer jetzt zurückzahlt?
Was denkt ihr wer jetzt zurückzahlt weil das Gesindel, das und regiert nachträglich die Regeln geändert hat?
Über diese Frage kann man nicht spekulieren - es gibt eine Klare Antwort: Unternehmer-B zahlt zurück und wird bestraft!

Jetzt noch etwas Spekulation:
Unternehmer-B hatte das Geld aufgrund seiner Art zu wirtschaften nicht zwingend gebraucht., aber er hat sich natürlich darüber gefreut.
Er hat sich entschieden mit dem Geld einen Sondertilgung auf seinen 150.000€ Kredit zu machen.
Jetzt muss er überlegen wie er wieder dran kommt damit er es zurückzahlen kann während Unternehmer-A mit dem Porsche durch die Toskana fährt und darauf wartet das es seinem Unternehmen schlecht genug geht um die nächste Staatshilfe beantragen zu können...



Also wenn es für euch jetzt immer noch so "verständlich" ist, und es die Leute "so verdient haben" - dann solltet ihr euch direkt als Berater für das nächste """Hilfsprogramm""" bei der Bundesregierung bewerben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> WARUM?


Ich denke mal @Oberchefe bezieht sich auf die von dir genannte Person, die keine Hilfen benötigt, diese aber beantragt und dann spendet. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Bilanziell hatten zum Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung beide nachweislich ein Problem --> beide hatten Umsatzeinbrüche bzw. Einnahmenverluste.
> Beide waren laut den damals geltenden Bedingungen dazu berechtigt einen Antrag auf Soforthilfe zu stellen und haben die auch bekommen.


Das Problem ist nicht, daß Unternehmer B zurückzahlen muß, das Problem ist, daß ihm die Hilfe nie zugestanden hat...
Die Regeln wurden (meines Wissens) nicht nachträglich geändert. Ja: Sie wurden viele Male bei den vielen verschiedenen Programmen geändert.

Aber ja, beim Grundproblem hast Du recht: Wer vorgesorgt hatte, war der Gearschte!
War das Gleiche, wie Selbständige: Wurden auf Hartz 4 verwiesen, angeblich ohne Anrechnung der Besitztümer, tatsächlich wurde aber angerechnet, wie bei einem "normalen" Hartz4-Bezieher.

Es ist wie im Rest der Gesellschaft: Wer kein Hartz 4 möchte, reißt sich den Allerwertesten auf und hat am Ende des Tages ggf. weniger, als wenn man morgens schon den Vorsatz hat, nicht aufzustehen und bis zum Abend den Kasten Bier leer zu haben...

Fördern und Fordern wäre hier das Motto.

Daß die Soforthilfen nicht gefruchtet haben, schiebe ich der Klientelpolitik zu: Die großen Firmen (Lufthansa, Mercedes, VW, ...) haben so laut geschrien, daß für den Rest kein Geld mehr da war. Es mußte aber ja so aussehen, als ob man nicht nur den großen Firmen hilft. Also wurden die Regeln so verkompliziert, daß faktisch kein Geld ausgezahlt werden mußte. Man konnt aber sagen: Wir haben doch aber Millionen bereitgestellt, die wurden aber einfach nicht abgerufen....
Ist wie bei der Digitalisierung der Schulen... Geld wird nicht abgerufen, weil schon die Voraussetzungen für das Abrufen nicht erfüllt werden. Die Voraussetzungen müssen aber aus Eigenmitteln erfolgen, die nicht zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich denke mal @Oberchefe bezieht sich auf die von dir genannte Person, die keine Hilfen benötigt, diese aber beantragt und dann spendet. Finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung



Mag sein dass das so "korrekt" ist.
In der Welt in der ich gerne leben würde, wäre dieser Held mit dem Porsche von Unternehmer-A belohnt worden.
Der Held hätte den Porsche verkauft und den Erlös ebenfalls gespendet... Ja... da wäre ich zuhause *träum*

Für diese "korrekte" Welt bin ich nicht gemacht.
Sie - und frei nach der 80/20 Regel - auch 80% ihrer Bewohner widern mich einfach nur an.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Sie - und frei nach der 80/20 Regel - auch 80% ihrer Bewohner widern mich einfach nur an.


Dann frage ich mich, warum Du Dir die Arbeit mit diesem Forum machst... Danke trotzdem, auch wenn Du mich nicht magst (rein statistisch)...


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> @Markus : Ich stimme Dir bei vielen Dingen zu... bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man bei allen Regierenden pauschal sagen kann "sie sind dazu nicht fähig". Ohne jemanden in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, müssen wir aber doch feststellen, daß wir von Berufs-Politikern regiert werden. Das war am Anfang der Demokratie niemals vorgesehen, daher gab es "Diäten", die den Verdienstausfall kompensieren sollten.
> Heutzutage sollte es nicht mehr "Diät", sondern "Verdienst" heißen, weil keiner (oder kaum einer? kenne die Statistik dazu nicht) aus seinem Beruf heraus in das Amt gewählt wird, sondern sich bereits seit Jugend auf eine politische Karriere einstellt.
> So kommt es, daß wir von Personen regiert werden, die in ihrem Leben noch kein Geld mit eigener Hände Arbeit verdient haben, aber bereits über das Portemonaie des "kleinen Mannes" entscheiden.
> Kann man das ändern? Schwierig.... erst einmal müßte sich von uns jemand bereiterklären, den Job zu machen!
> ...



Grundsätzlich richtig.
Ich bin es aber leid mir darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen.
Es ist falsch wie es läuft und ich werde nicht bezahlt den Job von den Idioten zu machen - ich kümmere mich ohnehin schon viel zu viel um das Versagen von anderen Leuten.

Ich bin auch in keinster Weise daran interessiert hier konstruktiv zu unterstützen - dazu bin ich zu müde.
Ich sehe auch keinen Ansatz da was zu tun.

Es gibt derzeit noch nicht einmal eine verfickte Partei die ich wähle könnte.
Alles rotgrüne gehört meiner Meinung nach sowieso... ach lassen wir das.
Selbst Merz und Lindner kann ich inzwischen nicht mehr zuhören ohne das ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme.
Seit die rechten Knallerbsen den wirschaftsliberalen Teil der AFD um Meuthen herum zerlegen ist noch nicht mal mehr die AFD wählbar.
Es ist echt mühsam...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> In der Welt in der ich gerne leben würde


In der Welt in der ich gerne leben würde spendet jeder (der die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat und gewillt ist ) sein eigenes Geld und keine Gelder aus staatlichen Hilfspaketen ( welches letztendlich unsere Steuergelder sind ).


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum Du Dir die Arbeit mit diesem Forum machst... Danke trotzdem, auch wenn Du mich nicht magst (rein statistisch)...



Vielleicht sind es auch 20% die mich anwidern - die fühlen sich aber an wie 80%
Naja... dieses empfinden bestätigt zumindest das die 80/20 Regel funktioniert.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In der Welt in der ich gerne leben würde spendet jeder (der die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat und gewillt ist ) sein eigenes Geld und keine Gelder aus staatlichen Hilfspaketen ( welches letztendlich unsere Steuergelder sind ).



100% ACK! -->* ABER + WENN* (auch wenn ich mich wiederhole):

Der VERFICKTE STAAT es auf die Kette bekommt damit FAIR und SORGSAM umzugehen!
So lange er dazu OFFENSICHTLICH zu dämlich ist, solange braucht es Leute mit einem guten Herz und der nötigen moralischen Flexibilität, um ihm an der Stelle etwas zu helfen...


Aber hey...
Was zieht ihr euch daran hoch?
Einigen wir uns, das der böse Spendenunternehmer - nennen wir ihn doch Robin - seinen Scheiss zurückzahlen muss damit ihr zufrieden seid und alles "korrekt" gelaufen ist.

Hackt doch bitte auf Unternehmer-B rum und erklärt mir warum er zurückzahlt während Unternehmer-A mit dem Porsche durch die Toskana fährt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich kann die gewünschte Staatsform nur Sozialismus sein,
allen gehört alles und keiner bereichert sich


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann die gewünschte Staatsform nur Sozialismus sein,
> allen gehört alles und keiner bereichert sich



In einer "perfekten" Gesellschaft funktioniert JEDE Staatsform.
Eine Anarchie mit lauter perfekten Menschen funktioniert genauso gut wie eine Diktatur mit dem perfekten wohlwollenden Diktator.
Alles dazwischen geht natürlich auch.

Um das Problem abzukürzen verweise ich auf die 80/20 Regel.


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> In einer "perfekten" Gesellschaft funktioniert JEDE Staatsform.
> Eine Anarchie mit lauter perfekten Menschen funktioniert genauso gut wie eine Diktatur mit dem perfekten wohlwollenden Diktator.
> Alles dazwischen geht natürlich auch.
> 
> Um das Problem abzukürzen verweise ich auf die 80/20 Regel.


Da kommen wir wieder mal hier hin:

„Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen, ausgenommen alle anderen.“ (Winston Churchill)


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> In einer "perfekten" Gesellschaft funktioniert JEDE Staatsform.
> Eine Anarchie mit lauter perfekten Menschen funktioniert ...


Da stellt sich dann die Frage: Wie sieht der perfekte Mensch aus?
Wenn wir es schon nicht schaffen, eine perfekte Maschine zu bauen oder ein perfektes Programm zu schreiben, wer käme da auf die Idee, dass es perfekte Menschen gehen könnte?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2021)

Zu Herrn Sönnichen:








						FPÖ-Pressekonferenz mit Sönnichsen: Der Freiheit abgeschworen
					

Die Verbrüderung mit Andreas Sönnichsen ist nur ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass die FPÖ den Pfad jeglicher Seriosität in dieser Pandemie längst verlassen hat




					www.derstandard.de
				




Interessant auch der Beitrag über ihn bei Wikipedia https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Sönnichsen

Mein o.a. Beitrag bezog sich drauf, dass verscheidene Firmen Corona-Nothilfen beantragt haben, obwohl sie eigentlich keinen Anspruch darauf hatten und nun jammern, dass sie zurückzahlen müssen. Nur weil die Hilfen ausbezahlt wurden, lässt nicht darauf schließen, dass man ein Anrecht darauf hat. Dies ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass, um möglichst rasch helfen zu können, die Hilfen erst einmal ohne ausreichende Prüfung ausbezahlt worden sind, nun aber im Nachhinein genauer geprüft wird. Alles andere kann uns allen nicht recht sein, es ist das Geld von uns allen, welches da ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Alles andere kann uns allen nicht recht sein, es ist das Geld von uns allen, welches da ausgegeben wird.




Aufregung über Corona-Nothilfen... Die bösen Firmen die nicht Mitarbeiter entlassen haben sondern
Umsatzeinbrüche hatten und zusätzliche Kosten schultert mußten.
Aber ein paar Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen die über viele Jahre in Sozialsystem kleben... die sind natürlich egal.
Nach dem Motto "Koste es was es wolle"

Geld in der ganzen Welt verteilen ohne den Steuerzahler zu fragen das ist natürlich in Ordnung.
Wir bezahlen ja alle gerne viele Steuern.

Aber Ungeimpfte müssen die Kosten der Test selber tragen, weil man das der Allgemeinheit, also dem Steuerzahler
nicht zumuten kann das ist wieder ok.

Kann das sein das wir hier irgenwie mit mit zweierlei Maß messen ?



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Zu Herrn Sönnichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was sind jetzt die richtigen Aussagen?
Das Schmierblättchen, der geschriebene Kram bei Wiki oder was der Aluhutträger Sönnichen selber sagt ?
Oder sollte man versuchen sich aus allem eine eigene Meinung zu bilden ?
Herr Sönnichen wirkt der auf Dich wie ein Spinner, Nazi, Reichsbürger und alles Müll was er erzählt?
Kannst du das beurteilen mit deinem unendlichen Wissen ?
Ok mittlerweile weiß ich schlechte Programmierer sind immer noch super Mediziner.

Und für "dieBasis" ist er angetreten zwar eine Kleinpartei aber da nicht Mainstream jetzt schon zum
parteipolitischen Arm der „Querdenker“-Bewegung erklärt..... also Vollidioten umgangssprachlich.
Ja sich hier ein objektives Bild zu machen ist mehr als schwer.... für mich ....

Ihr glaubt also den Politikern die Versprechen geben, die dann mit
einer Selbstverständlichkeit gebrochen werden. Den Phrasendreschern die völlig charakterlos
und in keinster Weise den geringsten Funken von Kompetenz besitzen.
Den opportunistischen Lügner und Heuchler die den politischen Alltag seit Jahren beherschen.
Fühlt sich komisch an...... für mich...

Ich bin echt verblüft das man der einen Seite die das Volk in schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder für
dumm verkauft wie ein Haufen Lemminge blind vertraut und all die Anderen als Ahnungslose darstellt.
Mir ist das ja inzwischen 08/15. Ich provozier halt gerne zur Abwechselung wünsche aber viel Glück

Das sich viele hier eine Staatsform gewünscht haben .... äußere ich auch mal einen Wunsch.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn das Volk wieder eine wirkliche Macht wird die Politik und Politiker bestimmt.
Politiker wieder zu Vorbilder werden, sich für Ihr Land mehr engagieren und gute Arbeit verrichten.
Es bleibt also bei mir bei der Demokratie, die manchmal nervig ist.
Aber die Freiheit was eine Demokratie bietet ist im Vergleich das Beste zu allen anderen Formen.
Auch die Gewaltenteilung ein riesiger Vorteil. Ich denke das Winston Churchill letztendlich mit seiner These recht hat.
Ansonsten geht der Krug solange zum Brunnen bis er bricht heißt wird wahrscheinlich noch eine Zeit alles so laufen
und dann kommt dass was am Ende immer kommt wenn es nicht weiter geht....


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aufregung über Corona-Nothilfen... Die bösen Firmen die nicht Mitarbeiter entlassen haben sondern
> Umsatzeinbrüche hatten und zusätzliche Kosten schultert mußten.
> Aber ein paar Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen die über viele Jahre in Sozialsystem kleben... die sind natürlich egal.


Vielleicht solltest du mal aufhören Eines mit dem Anderen aufzurechnen, das aber überhaupt nichts miteinader zu tun hat.
Dann könnte man dich ein wening erster nehmen, was mit zumindest nicht mehr gelingt 
Den Rest deiner Äußerungen lasse ich mal unkommentiert, die sind schon durch die die o.g. Verschwurbelungen eines Lensens nicht  Wert.

Auch so, du hast vergessen: "In China fiel gestern ein Sack Reis um ....!"


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Da stellt sich dann die Frage: Wie sieht der perfekte Mensch aus?
> Wenn wir es schon nicht schaffen, eine perfekte Maschine zu bauen oder ein perfektes Programm zu schreiben, wer käme da auf die Idee, dass es perfekte Menschen gehen könnte?



Ich denke wir beide wissen dass es völlig sinnlos ist das zu diskutieren. Mann kann es feststellen und man kann sich mit so einem Thema und nem Dübel einen schönen Abend machen. 

Unser Bildungssystem bringt jedes Jahr massenhaft Idiot:innen hervor die irgendeinen sinnlosen Dreck im Bereich der sogenannten Geisteswissenschaften "studiert" haben. Überlassen wir es denen sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Für die reichen dann ein paar bekiffte Sätze darüber aus um zu promovieren. Mit dem Titel haben sie dann optimale Voraussetzungen für eine politische Karriere in diesem Land.
Läuft!


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> o.a. Beitrag bezog sich drauf, dass verscheidene Firmen Corona-Nothilfen beantragt haben, obwohl sie eigentlich keinen Anspruch darauf hatten und nun jammern, dass sie zurückzahlen müssen. Nur weil die Hilfen ausbezahlt wurden, lässt nicht darauf schließen, dass man ein Anrecht darauf hat. Dies ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass, um möglichst rasch helfen zu können, die Hilfen erst einmal ohne ausreichende Prüfung ausbezahlt worden sind, nun aber im Nachhinein genauer geprüft wird. Alles andere kann uns allen nicht recht sein, es ist das Geld von uns allen, welches da ausgegeben wird.



Ja OK - und was willst du damit jetzt sagen? 

Das Unternehmer-B ein Subventuonsbetrüger ist? 

Das Unternehmer-A dringend Hilfe benötigt hat? 

Das der Staat alles absolut richtig gemacht hat? 

Das der Staat mit seiner unglaublich geschickte Art Mittel zu verteilen immer wieder die richtigen Anreize für die richtigen Menschen setzt? 

Oder willst du einfach zugeben das Unternehmer-A mindestens ein Idiot ist und vermutlich sogar ein Arschloch, und das die Politik in ihrer Dummheit so etwas auch immer weiter fördert?

Das Beispiel mit Unternehmer-B ist übrigens kein grenzwertiger Einzelfall. In meinem Umfeld ist das die absolute Regel.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal aufhören Eines mit dem Anderen aufzurechnen, das aber überhaupt nichts miteinader zu tun hat.
> Dann könnte man dich ein wening erster nehmen, was mit zumindest nicht mehr gelingt
> Den Rest deiner Äußerungen lasse ich mal unkommentiert, die sind schon durch die die o.g. Verschwurbelungen eines Lensens nicht  Wert.
> 
> Auch so, du hast vergessen: "In China fiel gestern ein Sack Reis um ....!"


Ja du machst Dir das schon sehr einfach..... ist aber auch egal Ralle bist halt noch was angepisst.
Du hast deine Meinung ich hab meine Meinung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

🍿🍺


----------



## kafiphai (27 Dezember 2021)




----------



## s_kraut (28 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> genau: Du holst Dir beim mRNA-Impfstoff nur die Bausteine, die für die Antikörper-Bildung relevant sind... bei einem Impfstoff mit abgetöteten Viren dagegen holst Du den ganzen Gen-Müll mit in den Körper, der völlig unnütz für die Immunisierung ist...


Ja so ist das ...
Aber immerhin sind alle Spike-Proteine mit dabei, so dass die Antikörper nicht nur auf ein Einzelnes hin trainiert werden.


----------



## Mirko123 (28 Dezember 2021)

... so jetzt haut  Euch mal das Zeugs rein oder infiziert Euch einfach, aber sorgt doch mal alle für eine Grundimunisierung. 
Wer positiv ist, einfach mal auf die Querdenkerdemo's gehen 😜


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... so jetzt haut  Euch mal das Zeugs rein oder infiziert Euch einfach, aber sorgt doch mal alle für eine Grundimunisierung.
> Wer positiv ist, einfach mal auf die Querdenkerdemo's gehen 😜



Jepp - und seid den Impfskeptikern vor allem dankbar!
Es ist so schon nicht genügend Impfstoff vorhanden.

Wenn ich mir das Gift noch nicht spritzen lassen hätte, dann wäre ein Omicronhotspot jetzt definitiv meine erst Wahl.
Ich würde mich dazu sogar überwinden und einigen Stunden in einer Großraumdisko über mich ergehen lassen.
Bei meinem normalen Lebenswandel ist es ja technisch nahezu unmöglich mich anzustecken.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Dezember 2021)

> Kannst du das beurteilen mit deinem unendlichen Wissen ?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich unendliches Wissen habe. Ich glaube einfach das, was die meisten Virologen sagen, eher als das, was eine handvoll Virologen oder ein paar hundert Allgemeinmedizinier meinen zu wissen.



> Ok mittlerweile weiß ich schlechte Programmierer sind immer noch super Mediziner.



Ich weiß nicht wen du damit meinst, falls du mich meinen solltest: auf dein dermaßen niedriges Niveau werde ich mich ganz sicher nicht herablassen



> Aber ein paar Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen die über viele Jahre in Sozialsystem kleben... die sind natürlich egal.
> Nach dem Motto "Koste es was es wolle"



und spätestens jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen wo du wohnst.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Dezember 2021)

> Aber Ungeimpfte müssen die Kosten der Test selber tragen, weil man das der Allgemeinheit, also dem Steuerzahler
> nicht zumuten kann das ist wieder ok.



Wieso bitteschön soll die Allgemeinheit den Impfverweigerern die Tests bezahlen, die schon nach einer geringen Anzahl mehr kosten als die Impfung?
Wo bleibt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit?



> Es ist so schon nicht genügend Impfstoff vorhanden.



Die Impfgegner hätten sich im Herbst problemlos impfen lassen können, da wurden die Impzentren mangels Nachfrage geschlossen. Dass jetzt zu wenig Impfstoff da ist, liegt wohl daran, dass Herr Spahn nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass geboostert werden muss.


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und spätestens jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen wo du wohnst.



Sehr gut! 
Zeig dem Scheiss Nazi wo der Hammer hängt... Wir dürfen hier keinen Rasissmuss dulden!


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und spätestens jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen wo du wohnst.



So manches Mal täuscht man sich da aber auch


----------



## ducati (29 Dezember 2021)

hier mal wieder ein par Zahlen:


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Ja lesen und verstehen sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Das der größte Teil der Steuerzahler einen Dachschaden hat ist mir klar. Sonst wären wir ja nicht da wo wir sind.

Der Vergleich mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen bezieht sich auf die wahnsinnige Steuerverschwendung.
Für die nicht geimpften Steuerzahler ist von ihrem eigenen Geld nichts da aber für jedes andere Arschloch auf der Welt
was noch keinen bzw. nie einen Euro Steuern in Deutschland gezahlt hat.

Die Politik wie auch Du kleine Wurst macht sich Sorgen um das verschleudern von Steuergeldern für Menschen die hier Steuern zahlen
aber wenn es um all die anderen Schnorrer geht spiel das Geld keine Rolle. 
Jetzt verstanden mein kleiner Grünling oder ist das immer noch nicht angekommen.

Und zu meinem Wohnort….. tief im Westen und nicht im Osten.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

@Markus 
Stell dir mal vor du hättest alles von Dir unter meinem Namen gepostet….
Dann die Reaktionen …


----------



## Mrtain (29 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wieso bitteschön soll die Allgemeinheit den Impfverweigerern die Tests bezahlen, die schon nach einer geringen Anzahl mehr kosten als die Impfung?
> Wo bleibt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit?



Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, warum nicht? Dieses 2G, 2G+, etc. ist im Grunde doch nur Augenwischerei. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn sich jeder zum Beispiel 2 mal die Woche testen lassen müsste. Ich glaube, dass wäre effektiver als das, was wir derzeit veranstalten. Vor allem wäre es für alle gleich beschwerlich.



> spätestens jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen wo du wohns



Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Freund vom Captain, und bei all den Reibungspunkten die wir haben, aber in der Ecke würde ich ihn nicht einordnen.

So, mal sehen welchen Spitznamen ich jetzt bekomme...


----------



## Heinileini (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und zu meinem Wohnort….. tief im Westen ...


Wie tief? Unterirdisch? 
Laut Gröhlemonster liegt Bochum "tief im Westen". Also gar nicht mal so weit von waldy entfernt.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Freund vom Captain, und bei all den Reibungspunkten die wir haben, aber in der Ecke würde ich ihn nicht einordnen.
> 
> So, mal sehen welchen Spitznamen ich jetzt bekomme...


Keinen … wir haben eine unterschiedliche Meinungen und das ist auch gut so.




Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, warum nicht? Dieses 2G, 2G+, etc. ist im Grunde doch nur Augenwischerei. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn sich jeder zum Beispiel 2 mal die Woche testen lassen müsste. Ich glaube, dass wäre effektiver als das, was wir derzeit veranstalten. Vor allem wäre es für alle gleich beschwerlich.


Das sehe ich ähnlich wie Du.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wie tief? Unterirdisch?
> Laut Gröhlemonster liegt Bochum "tief im Westen". Also gar nicht mal so weit von waldy entfernt.


So tief das Eigentumswohnungen von 120m2 oder kleine Einfamilienhäuser bei 650.000€ anfangen
Also nicht wie einige schlauen Quatscher schön ländlich am Feldweg wo die Bretterbuden oder ein kleines Freilichtmuseum 
nichts kostet im Verhältnis zu einem Ballungsgebiet.

Am Feldweg mit Kühen und Ziegen hat man auch so einige andere Problem nicht. Leider ist dort mein Job nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Dezember 2021)

Also doch irgendwo zwischen der KönigsAllee (der Düsseldorfer - nicht der Bochumer) und dem Feldweg.

Zum Trost: Prost!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)

Zum Wohl Heinrich 🍻


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> So tief das Eigentumswohnungen von 120m2 oder kleine Einfamilienhäuser bei 650.000€ anfangen
> Also nicht wie einige schlauen Quatscher schön ländlich am Feldweg wo die Bretterbuden oder ein kleines Freilichtmuseum
> nichts kostet im Verhältnis zu einem Ballungsgebiet.
> 
> Am Feldweg mit Kühen und Ziegen hat man auch so einige andere Problem nicht. Leider ist dort mein Job nicht.



120m² EFH für 650.000€  
Das zahlst du mittlerweile auch am "Feldweg" bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 120m² EFH für 650.000€
> Das zahlst du mittlerweile auch am "Feldweg" bei uns in der Gegend.


Dito, bei mir auch. 
650k in der Stadt, das klingt ja nach einem Schnäppchen. Ok, kommt auf die Stadt an.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Na wenn solche Preis ok sind… für mich nicht.
und außer die Feinde aus D-Dorf gibt es auch das nette Köln zum Beispiel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> So tief das Eigentumswohnungen von 120m2 oder kleine Einfamilienhäuser bei 650.000€ anfangen
> Also nicht wie einige schlauen Quatscher schön ländlich am Feldweg wo die Bretterbuden oder ein kleines Freilichtmuseum
> nichts kostet im Verhältnis zu einem Ballungsgebiet.
> 
> Am Feldweg mit Kühen und Ziegen hat man auch so einige andere Problem nicht. Leider ist dort mein Job nicht.


Dann gehe etwas weiter zum westen. NL.. 😄


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dito, bei mir auch.
> 650k in der Stadt, das klingt ja nach einem Schnäppchen. Ok, kommt auf die Stadt an.


Stimmt.
Aber der "tiefe Westen" steckt ja immer noch im Strukturwandel fest und wird nur sehr langsam wieder attraktiv.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dann gehe etwas weiter zum westen. NL.. 😄


War ich schon fast 3 Jahre in Rotterdam für Van Leeuwen Pipe and Tube Group ….. war eine sehr schöne Zeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber der "tiefe Westen" steckt ja immer noch im Strukturwandel fest und wird nur sehr langsam wieder attraktiv.


Na das wird schon.


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> hier mal wieder ein par Zahlen:
> Anhang anzeigen 58262



Wieso gehen die runter?
Wieso gehen die in Ganz DE runter?
Sollten laut dem ganzen Expertengeschwätz doch bereits seit Weihnachten über 6000 sein, sind aber irgendwo bei 4k und sinken.

Warum ist das so?
Greifen die ganzen schlauen Maßnahmen jetzt schon rückwirkend?

Wenn das so weitergeht haben wir das Virus zum 1.1.besiegt. Da schlägt ja pünktlich um 00:00 die Geheimwaffe zu! Das Virus wird schön doof gucken wenn es kein Feuerwerk geben wird.

Memo an mich:
Das mit dem Feuerwerksverbot muss noch auf meine "wir werden von Vollidioten regiert" Liste.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Kann sein Heute vielleicht mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden….. naja kommen wieder bessere Tage….


Wann stehst du mal mit den richtigen Fuß auf?
Heute schon wieder nicht, steig doch mal Links aus
dem Bett anstatt immer Rechts.


Captain Future schrieb:


> Das der größte Teil der Steuerzahler einen Dachschaden hat ist mir
> Der Vergleich mit den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen bezieht sich auf die wahnsinnige Steuerverschwendung.





Captain Future schrieb:


> @Markus 100%
> Wenn das vor 15 Jahren so gekommen wäre dann wäre die USA auch mein Land.
> Jetzt ist das leider meiner Meinung nach etwas zu spät für mich.


Wenn du nach den USA auswanderst, weil dir das System
in Deutschland nicht gefällt, bist du dann nicht auch eine Art
von Flüchtling?



Captain Future schrieb:


> So tief das Eigentumswohnungen von 120m2 oder kleine Einfamilienhäuser bei 650.000€ anfangen
> Also nicht wie einige schlauen Quatscher schön ländlich am Feldweg wo die Bretterbuden oder ein kleines Freilichtmuseum
> nichts kostet im Verhältnis zu einem Ballungsgebiet.
> 
> Am Feldweg mit Kühen und Ziegen hat man auch so einige andere Problem nicht. Leider ist dort mein Job nicht.


Anscheinend bist du noch nie aus deinen Ruhrpott-Getto
rausgekommen und hast noch weniger Ahnung von Immobilien.

Na wenigstens hast du mich als schlau bezeichnet, auch eine
Erkenntnis.


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du nach den USA auswanderst, weil dir das System
> in Deutschland nicht gefällt, bist du dann nicht auch eine Art
> von Flüchtling?



Das ist jetzt aber ein recht dämlicher Vergleich, oder?
In dem Konsens wo das gesagt wurde ging es darum das Leute (in der Regel mit etwas Geld in der Tasche) in ein anderes Land gehen um dort ein Leistungsfähiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft zu werden. Kurz: Sie bringen mehr mit als sie brauchen.

Das ist etwas völlig anderes als wenn Leute (berechtigt oder nicht) in das Sozialsystem eines anderen Landes strömen.
Natürlich schließt auch das nicht aus, dass sie in der Gesellschaft Leistung bringen - ist aber nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht immer die Regel.
Kurz: Sie kommen (teilweise aus dramatischen Gründen) mit nix.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hast du mich als schlau bezeichnet, auch eine
> Erkenntnis.



Naja, wenn man deine Wohnlage anschaut, dann übertriffst du ja an Schlauheit mind. 99% aller User hier.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> @Markus
> Stell dir mal vor du hättest alles von Dir unter meinem Namen gepostet….
> Dann die Reaktionen …


Stell dir mal vor, du hättest alles von dir unter deinen Namen gepostet.....
Aber so einer wie du hat in der Regel genügend Pseudonyme.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ein recht dämlicher Vergleich, oder?


Das stimmt, ich bleibe ja nur auf den Niveau der ganzen Diskussion hier


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

@Markus, du weißt das ich den SwingerCubSmily  als
Provokation auffasse.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wann stehst du mal mit den richtigen Fuß auf?
> Heute schon wieder nicht, steig doch mal Links aus
> dem Bett anstatt immer Rechts.
> 
> ...


Ähhhhhhhh…. Was hast du denn für ein Problem ? keine Ahnung warum du dich jetzt angegriffen fühlst.
Und Menschen aus dem Ruhrpott den falls du das schon bemerkt hast es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt
sind also Getto für Dich.


Da ist nichts mehr mit Stahl oder Kohle wo früher der Ruhrpott war.
Öfters mal das Dorfblättchen lesen.
Und du geographisches Genie was gehört denn alles deiner Meinung zum Ruhrpott… geht der bei dir bis Bonn oder noch weiter


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du hättest alles von dir unter deinen Namen gepostet.....
> Aber so einer wie du hat in der Regel genügend Pseudonyme.


Ne unter Dagobert schreib ich nicht… ein Namen muß sauber bleiben


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Markus, du weißt das ich den SwingerCubSmily  als
> Provokation auffasse.


SwingerClub, nicht die schlechteste Art der Freizeitgestaltung, ist immer noch besser als Großraumdisco. Wenigstens ist es dort in der Regel nicht ganz so laut. Nebenbei kann man sich dort gleich noch gegen viele andere Unbekannte immunisieren .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ne unter Dagobert schreib ich nicht…


Neenee du, ich meinte "unter *d*einen Namen". Wer lesen kann ...


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Wieso gehen die runter?
> Wieso gehen die in Ganz DE runter?
> Sollten laut dem ganzen Expertengeschwätz doch bereits seit Weihnachten über 6000 sein, sind aber irgendwo bei 4k und sinken.
> 
> ...


Na warten wir mal ab, ich halte das im Moment für eine Test- und Meldelücke. Die Gesundheitsämter haben offensichtlich schon reihenweise das Handtuch geschmissen. Geh mal davon aus, dass es wieder hochgeht, siehe unsere Nachbarländer.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ne unter Dagobert schreib ich nicht… ein Namen muß sauber bleiben


Du hast keinen wirklich sauberen Namen mehr!
Vieleicht im Disney-Club, aber selbst da trau ich dir zu, dich mit irgendwelchem Dumfug unbeliebt zu machen! 😂


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ein recht dämlicher Vergleich, oder?
> In dem Konsens wo das gesagt wurde ging es darum das Leute (in der Regel mit etwas Geld in der Tasche) in ein anderes Land gehen um dort ein Leistungsfähiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft zu werden. Kurz: Sie bringen mehr mit als sie brauchen.
> 
> Das ist etwas völlig anderes als wenn Leute (berechtigt oder nicht) in das Sozialsystem eines anderen Landes strömen.
> ...


Dein Mod weiß nicht wie schwer es ist in die USA zu kommen. Der glaubt man fährt dahin und kann dort bleiben…. Geil


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Neenee du, ich meinte "unter *d*einen Namen". Wer lesen kann ...


das war ein Joke….



Ralle schrieb:


> Du hast keinen wirklich sauberen Namen mehr!


Für dich gilt das Gleiche… war ein Joke


----------



## ducati (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na warten wir mal ab, ich halte das im Moment für eine Test- und Meldelücke. Die Gesundheitsämter haben offensichtlich schon reihenweise das Handtuch geschmissen. Geh mal davon aus, dass es wieder hochgeht, siehe unsere Nachbarländer.


hmm, nee... wenn die vor 4 Wochen geschafft haben, 1000 belegte Intensivbetten zu zählen, werden die das heute auch noch schaffen, und die Belegungszahlen gehen ja extrem runter, also muss jetzt jeder Mitarbeiter sogar weniger zählen als vor 4 Wochen...

ich hab mit Absicht diese 2 Diagramme mit den Einlieferungen ins Krankenhaus sowie die belegten Intensivbetten hier reinkopiert...
Bei den Infiziertenzahlen usw. stimme ich Dir ja evtl. sogar zu. Aber genau diese 2 Diagramme sagen eigentlich das meiste aus, nämlich wie gefährlich die aktuelle Lage wirklich ist...


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Für dich gilt das Gleiche… war ein Joke


Stimmt, leider ist mein GIF-Bildchen links im neuen Forum nicht mit rübergekommen, sonst könntest du sehen, das das Kerlchen sich am Hintern kratzt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Dein Mod weiß nicht wie schwer es ist in die USA zu kommen. Der glaubt man fährt dahin und kann dort bleiben…. Geil


Das ist Deutschland genauso schwer, wenn du dich
mal mit den Ausländerrecht beschäftigt hast.

Zum anderen bin ich nicht der Mod von Markus sondern
vom SPS-Forum, falls du das verstehst.  



Captain Future schrieb:


> das war ein Joke….
> 
> 
> Für dich gilt das Gleiche… war ein Joke


Wenn du Witze machst, versehe diese doch bitte mit einen Smiley.
Wie soll man dich sonst verstehen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Geh mal davon aus, dass es wieder hochgeht, siehe unsere Nachbarländer.


Ich wäre enttäuscht, wenn es nicht so wäre. Irgend wie müssen wir ja schnell durch die Immunisierung durch. Tut mir echt leid für das medizinische Personal, nicht nur auf den Intensivstationen.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Stimmt, leider ist mein GIF-Bildchen links im neuen Forum nicht mit rübergekommen, sonst könntest du sehen, das das Kerlchen sich am Hintern kratzt!


Oh Mann... Jungs jetzt haben sich aber alle Rot-Links-Grünen gegen einen vereinigt.
Kommt ihr euch nicht etwas Doof vor. Ist das nicht etwas Übertreibung jetzt ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Jungs jetzt haben sich aber alle Rot-Links-Grünen gegen einen vereinigt...


Das ist eine Verschwörungstheorie! Ich hab's mit Rot und Grün nicht so. Links und Rechts kann ich aber noch ganz gut unterscheiden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Jungs jetzt haben sich aber alle Rot-Links-Grünen gegen einen vereinigt.
> Kommt ihr euch nicht etwas Doof vor. Ist das nicht etwas Übertreibung jetzt ?


Entspricht nicht meiner politischen gesingung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Noch einmal zu den Intensiv Betten, das ist schon schwierig,
das es stellenweise zu wenig waren, konnte man ja sehen das
Patienten ausgeflogen werden mussten.
Das führt auch zu einer zur einer stille Triage durch das
Verschieben von Operationen zb. bei Krebs.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Jungs jetzt haben sich aber alle Rot-Links-Grünen gegen einen vereinigt.
> Kommt ihr euch nicht etwas Doof vor. Ist das nicht etwas Übertreibung jetzt ?


Ich sag mal so, links und grün ist nicht mein Ding, aber gegen dumm und ignorant geh ich immer in den Ring und  das scheint hier im Forum noch anderen so zu gehen. Findest du nicht genug Verbündete? Wurmmt sich das? Will in deinem Umfeld keiner mit dir reden? Unser Stammtisch hat es dir wohl angetan 🤣, denn da bist du zu Hause, mit technischen Dingen scheinst du es nicht so zu haben! Und das in einem SPS-Forum.😂


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Noch einmal zu den Intensiv Betten, das ist schon schwierig,
> das es stellenweise zu wenig waren, konnte man ja sehen das
> Patienten ausgeflogen werden mussten.
> Das führt auch zu einer zur einer stille Triage durch das
> Verschieben von Operationen zb. bei Krebs.


/Ironie Ein
Die wurden nur ausgeflogen, um das Märchen über zu wenige Intensivbetten zu stützen! 
/Ironie Aus


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, links und grün ist nicht mein Ding, aber gegen dumm und ignorant geh ich immer in den Ring und  das scheint hier im Forum noch anderen so zu gehen. Findest du nicht genug Verbündete? Wurmmt sich das? Will in deinem Umfeld keiner mit dir reden? Unser Stammtisch hat es dir wohl angetan 🤣, denn da bist du zu Hause, mit technischen Dingen scheinst du es nicht so zu haben! Und das in einem SPS-Forum.😂


Ja da bist Du in deinem Element. 
Auf alle Fälle hab ich nicht so viele Probleme beim TIA gehabt wie der schlaue Dipl.-Ing. 
mit dem netten Stefan Raab lächeln


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Dein Mod weiß nicht wie schwer es ist in die USA zu kommen. Der glaubt man fährt dahin und kann dort bleiben…. Geil


Schwer in die USA zu kommen?
Mit einem Facharbeiterbrief, Techniker oder Ing. in einem Bereich rund um Maschinen- oder Anlagenbau?
Dein Ernst?


----------



## codemonkey (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Jungs jetzt haben sich aber alle Rot-Links-Grünen gegen einen vereinigt.
> Kommt ihr euch nicht etwas Doof vor. Ist das nicht etwas Übertreibung jetzt ?


Gegenfrage, kommst du dir nicht etwas albern vor? Eine sachliche Argumentation hast Du weit hinter dir gelassen, und mehrere Leute hier offen angegangen. Selbst Markus der Dir in einigen Punkten Rückendeckung gegeben hat, hat Dir bereits den Hinweis gegeben, dass Du für das Maß in dem Du austeilst, sehr wenig einstecken kannst.

Es ist eben ein bekanntes Schema zuerst gegen andere zu stänkern und dann sich selbst in die Opferrolle zu flüchten.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, kommst du dir nicht etwas albern vor? Eine sachliche Argumentation hast Du weit hinter dir gelassen, und mehrere Leute hier offen angegangen und selbst Markus, der Dir in einigen Punkten Rückendeckung gegeben hat, hat Dir den Hinweis gegeben, dass Du für das Maß in dem Du austeilst, sehr wenig einstecken kannst.
> 
> Es ist eben ein bekanntes Schema zuerst gegen andere zu stänkern und dann sich selbst in die Opferrolle zu flüchten.


Markus ?? Was soll ich denn schlechtes über Markus gesagt haben ?? Den Teil mußt du mir mal zeigen.
Im Gegenteil das ist für mich jemand nach meinem Geschmack bei vielen Antworten.

Und ich in eine Opferrolle... sicher denke da liegst du völlig neben der Spur.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja da bist Du in deinem Element.
> Auf alle Fälle hab ich nicht so viele Probleme beim TIA gehabt wie der schlaue Dipl.-Ing.
> mit dem netten Stefan Raab lächeln


Ach Gott, jetzt wird er wieder persönlich. 🤣 
Ich glaube dir sogar vollkommen, dass du kaum Probleme mit TIA hast, denn das Fachwissen, das du hier bisher unter Beweis gestellt hast (außerhalb des Stammtisches), kann nicht so tief sein, ansonsten hätte ich in meiner Einfachheit sicherlich schonn einmal davon profitiert! Aber Fehlanzeige, nichts Substantielles von dir im Fachforum zu finden, Zufall?  Oder du bist in deiner Genialität weit oberhalb von uns einfachen Programmieren angesiedelt und kannst auf die profanen Fragen hier gar nicht antworten. Kenn ich, volles Verständnis, mein Vater ist Mathematiker, der konnte mir auch nie wirklich was erklären, der hat das im Kopf gemacht, was wir schriftlich bringen sollten und konnte das gar nciht mehr mit dem Stift 😂. Wer hätte das gedacht, eien Genie unter uns ...


----------



## codemonkey (29 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Du bist da schon sehr empfindlich - also dafür dass du auch ordentlich austeilst.
> Ich sehe darin was MrKorrekt von sich gibt zwar keinen Sinn, aber ein Drohung ist es nun auch nicht.


@Captain Future: Mit dem "Du" in dem Beitrag warst Du gemeint.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

codemonkey schrieb:


> @Captain Future: Mit dem "Du" in dem Beitrag warst Du gemeint.


Ja das ist schon klar und was soll ich dann schlechtes über Markus geschrieben haben ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)

Gehts hier eigentlich noch um Corona oder um Grundstückspreise und persönliche Differenzen??

Mach doch einen eigenes Thema auf

Hetzer


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach Gott, jetzt wird er wieder persönlich. 🤣


Ralf nur dein Niveau..... oder sind deine Beiträge anders...


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gehts hier eigentlich noch um Corona oder um Grundstückspreise und persönliche Differenzen??
> 
> Mach doch einen eigenes Thema auf
> 
> Hetzer


Ich soll ein Hetzer sein ?? Wo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich soll ein Hetzer sein ?? Wo


Wo steht dein Name in meinem Beitrag? Warum schließt du darauf das ich dich meine??


----------



## Captain Future (29 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wo steht dein Name in meinem Beitrag? Warum schließt du darauf das ich dich meine??


Der steht da nicht aber es liest sich für mich so als wenn ich gemeint bin


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Noch einmal zu den Intensiv Betten, das ist schon schwierig,
> das es stellenweise zu wenig waren, konnte man ja sehen das
> Patienten ausgeflogen werden mussten.
> Das führt auch zu einer zur einer stille Triage durch das
> Verschieben von Operationen zb. bei Krebs.



Meine Schwägerin ist in der Leitung der Intensivpflege in einer der größten bayrischen Klinken.
Mittlerweile wurden zig Operationen bei ihr in der Klinik verschoben, weil sie nicht ausreichend Personal mehr für die Intensivversorgung nach Operationen haben. Der Pflegeaufwand eines beatmeten Patienten an einer Ecmo (Lungenmaschine) ist extrem. Eben deutlich höher als der typische Herz- oder Krebspatient. Dazu kommt, dass nicht nur die Lunge betroffen ist, sondern auch das restliche Organsystem. Sei es durch die Folgen der Beatmung oder die heftigen Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente. Das kostet zusätzliche Kapazitäten in den Laboren und bei den Ärzten.
Und ist dann einer dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen, dann geht es los mit der Reha. Nach 8 Wochen Intensivstation stehst du nicht auf, packst deine Klamotten und verlässt die Klinik. Atem- und Gehirntraining, Wiederherstellen der Beweglichkeit.
Diejenigen mit einfachen Knie- oder Hüft-OPs bleiben auf der Strecke.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ralf nur dein Niveau..... oder sind deine Beiträge anders...


Nein, du bist ganz sicher nicht mein Niveau, tut mit leid, aber das kann ich dir nicht attestieren!


----------



## Mirko123 (29 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nein, du bist ganz sicher nicht mein Niveau, tut mit leid, aber das kann ich dir nicht attestieren!



Ich hoffe Ihr könnt zwischen einer Diskussion im Stammtisch-  und im "Fachforum"- bereich unterscheiden. Falls nein, wäre es schade ...


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt zwischen einer Diskussion im Stammtisch-  und im "Fachforum"- bereich unterscheiden. Falls nein, wäre es schade ...


Aber natürlich, ich schon!
Schau einfach mal nach wieviel und was der werte Kollege so im Fachforum postet.
Man soll ja Trolle eigentlich nicht füttern, aber man kann soviel Mist nicht immer unkommentiert stehenlassen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2021)

Mein Freund Lauterbach (MFL) hat modelliert, dass zur Jahreswende der Mutant "Omikron" hart zuschlagen wird. Ok, zwei Wochen Karenzzeit gestehe ich ihm zu. Wie seht ihr das denn? Und ich möchte eure heutige Meinung hören, nicht die von übermorgen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

Feiertage, natürlich gehen die Zahlen wieder hoch.


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Viel zuviel " hätte würde könnte vielleicht erwarten eventuell..." also nichts genaues weiss niemand.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mein Freund Lauterbach (MFL) hat modelliert, dass zur Jahreswende der Mutant "Omikron" hart zuschlagen wird. Ok, zwei Wochen Karenzzeit gestehe ich ihm zu. Wie seht ihr das denn? Und ich möchte eure heutige Meinung hören, nicht die von übermorgen!



Lauterbach macht das schon ganz geschickt. Er macht Panik und wenn es eintritt : "Hab ich euch doch gesagt", tritt es nicht ein : "dank meiner Vorhersage wurde Maßnahmen getroffen bla bla bla" 
Ich finde es schlimm das wir nach 2 Jahren Pandemie immer noch keine verlässlichen Zahlen auch über das Wochenende und Feiertage haben. Jetzt war Weihnachten über das Wochenende. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn die Feiertage auf Mo und Di fielen. Herje.....


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Feiertage, natürlich gehen die Zahlen wieder hoch.


 wenn ich von mir persönlich ausgehe, hab ich über Feiertage deutlich weniger Kontakt zu Menschen als auf der Arbeit...


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Dezember 2021)

Da in den Gesundheitsämtern und Behörden zwischen den Feiertagen deutlich weniger Personal da ist (und jemand die Daten von den Faxen von Hand ins System eingeben muss ;-) ) muss man im Moment davon ausgehen, dass die aktuellen Zahlen höher als offiziell gemeldet sind.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Dezember 2021)

Die Anzahl der Impfgegner nimmt übrigens ab:


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm das wir nach 2 Jahren Pandemie immer noch keine verlässlichen Zahlen auch über das Wochenende und Feiertage haben.



Will die jemand? 
Es geht doch nur noch darum wichtig daherzuqautschen und unter dem Deckmantel Corona andere Dinge durchzuboxen. 

Die aktuellen Zahlen liegen mehr als ein Drittel unter den düsteren Prognosen Und selbst die sind noch zu hoch weil manche Länder es besonders dramatisch darstellen und immer noch "wegen und mit" gemeldet wird. 

Wie gesagt - ich glaube den Affen kein Wort mehr. 

@Blockmove 
Das ist vermutlich auch so wie du berichtest. 
Die Wahrheit liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch hier irgendwo dazwischen.

1.Sind die Krankenhäuser alles reine Profitcenter. In dieser Pandemie wurde auch hier schon genug beschissen mit Bettenzahlen und Zuschüssen. Mich beschleicht auch der leise Verdacht, dass die KKH Betreiber ein recht geringes Interesse am Ende der Pandemie haben, die Präsenz des Themas verschafft den Beteiligten eine einmalige Verhandlungsposition. Ich möchte mit dieser Aussage aber sehr vorsichtig sein in erster Linie basiert sie darauf dass ich inzwischen niemandem mehr irgendwas glauben kann. 

2. Ich weiß nicht wie das ist Intensivpfleger zu sein. Ich hatte eine persönliche Erfahrung wo mein Opa an seinem eigenen Gebiss erstickt wäre, wenn ich nicht vorbeigekommen wäre. Die "völlig überlasteten" Pfleger saßen alle in einem anderen Raum und waren am schwatzen. Als ich dort vorstellig wurde empfand man mich als störend. Irgendwie hat mich die Situation an 80% meiner Kunden erinnert. Da sitzen immer 8 Instandhalter den ganzen Tag am Kaffeeautomat und jammern wie stressig sie es doch haben wärend 2 andere sich den Arsch aufreissen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv und liegt auch daran dass ich jedem erst mal grundsätzlich kein Wort glaube.

Ich möchte die obigen Aussagen keinesfalls pauschalisieren und solche Behauptungen gegen das gesamte medizinische Personal richten. Es gibt vermutlich viele die still und unbemerkt ihren Job erledigen während andere vor den Kameras eine große Fresse haben...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Impfgegner nimmt übrigens ab:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58304


Ich kenn den Typ nicht. Laut Staatsmedien tatsächlich nur Covid. Kann imm nichts anderes finden


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Das ist vermutlich auch so wie du berichtest.
> Die Wahrheit liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch hier irgendwo dazwischen.
> 
> ...


Markus
Krankenhäuser verdienen am Durchschleusen von möglichst vielen Patienten in kurzer Zeit.
Die Abrechnung erfolgt über eine Art Pauschalsystem.
Deshalb ist Deutschland auch Spitzenreiter bei bestimmten Operationen in der Welt.
Nirgendwo gibt es mehr Hüft- und Knieoperationen, nirgendwo mehr Bandscheibenvorfälle oder Herzkathederuntersuchungen.
Darauf haben sich die meisten Krankenhäuser in den letzten Jahrzehnten ausgerichtet.
Deshalb hat aber auch Deutschland viele Intensivbetten und ein recht leistungsfähiges Medizinsystem.
Lange Aufenthalte auf Intensivstationen sind bei den meisten Kliniken die Ausnahme.
Ein paar Tage intensivmedizinsche Betreuung nach einer OP eben.
So nun belegt ein Covid19-Patient wochenlang ein Intensivbett. In der Zeit wären wahrscheinlich 5 normale Patienten durchgeschleust worden.
Dazu dann eben der heftige Mehraufwand durch Beatmung mit der Lungenmaschine und künstliches Koma.

Laut meiner Schwägerin war die Arbeit vor Corona auf den Intensivstationen vergleichsweise angenehm. Da hier bislang der Kosten- und Zeitdruck nicht extrem war. Fachlich anspruchsvolle Arbeit mit doch noch Zeit für den Patienten. Deutlich anders als auf den normalen Stationen.
Aber das hat sich nun ganz und gar geändert. 

So wie ich es sehe, jammern die Kliniken nicht zu unrecht und wären über ein Ende froh.
Die großen Gewinner sind die Betreiber von Teststationen, Labore, Impfzentren und Dienstleistungen im Umfeld (Reinigung, Security, Logistik, ...)
Und hier sind auch genügend schwarze Schafe unterwegs.


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da in den Gesundheitsämtern und Behörden zwischen den Feiertagen deutlich weniger Personal da ist (und jemand die Daten von den Faxen von Hand ins System eingeben muss ;-) ) muss man im Moment davon ausgehen, dass die aktuellen Zahlen höher als offiziell gemeldet sind.





naja, bei den Infiziertenzahlen wo die Daten von den vielen Testzentren eingehen vielleicht.
Aber die Einlieferungen in Krankenhäuser bzw. Belegung der Intensivbetten sollte doch durch einen Mitarbeiter am Tag ausrechenbar sein...
Da kommen ja auch jeden Tag neue Diagramme raus, also muss ja jemand da sein...

Und nebenbei, wenn das so sein sollte das die Zahlen nicht stimmen, aber darauf sich wirklich einschneidende Maßnahmen berufen, dann wär das ja eigentlich überhaupt der Skandal. Also der Staat beschließt, alles mögliche zu schließen und einzuschränken auf Basis der Belegung der Intensivbetten und in Wirklichkeit weiss niemand, wie die Betten überhaupt belegt sind. Glaub dann gehe ich auch bald demonstrieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

Schuld ist unser Dezentrales System, jeder Bürgermeister,
Landrad, Regierungspräsident und Ministerpräsident will
doch sein eigener König bleiben. Somit macht jeder seine
eigene Statistik, wie er Sie gerade zum glänzen braucht.
Dann werden eben die Gesundheitsämter über die Feiertage
dicht gemacht, in einer Zeit wo die Bevölkerung auf die Barrikaden
und die Wirtschaft an Stock geht. Den Beamten kann es doch egal sein.
Die haben auch nach Corona noch ihr auskommen und schauen dann
wieder mehr in die Küchen der Gastwirte, die übrig geblieben sind.

PS. das in zwei Jahren nicht geschafft ist, bei einer solchen Ausnahme
Situation ein einheitliches Digitales Meldesystem hinzubekommen, wo
zu einen Stichtag bzw. Zeitpunkt die Daten im System sein müssen sagt
doch schon alles.
Aber wehe du hast als Unternehmer Ungereimtheiten bei deiner Inventur
oder hast zum Stichpunkt deine Vorsteuer nicht bezahlt.


----------



## JSEngineering (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Schuld ist unser Dezentrales System, jeder Bürgermeister,
> Landrad, Regierungspräsident und Ministerpräsident will
> doch sein eigener König bleiben. Somit macht jeder seine
> eigene Statistik, wie er Sie gerade zum glänzen braucht.
> ...


der Unterschied ist: bei den Steuern gibt Dir der Staat die Schnittstellen für die Datenübertragung vor, bei den kommunalen Systemen hat jeder ein anderes und so jeder eine andere Schnittstelle, weil jeder Wert auf andere Daten legt... OPC UA gibt's da nicht 😉 wäre vielleicht mal ein Vorschlag wert...


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> der Unterschied ist: bei den Steuern gibt Dir der Staat die Schnittstellen für die Datenübertragung vor, bei den kommunalen Systemen hat jeder ein anderes und so jeder eine andere Schnittstelle, weil jeder Wert auf andere Daten legt... OPC UA gibt's da nicht 😉 wäre vielleicht mal ein Vorschlag wert...



Du redest jetzt von diesen - wie hießen die noch gleich? Faxgeräte?
Allein die Existenz eines solchen Gerätes in einem Büro wäre für mich Grund genug es zu schließen und alle die drin sitzen zu entlassen.
(Rückwirkend 10 Jahre)

PS:
Habe ich euch schon gesagt dass man in USA sogar notarielle Beglaubigungen nicht nur online machen kann, sondern das dass die Regel ist.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> PS. das in zwei Jahren nicht geschafft ist, bei einer solchen Ausnahme
> Situation ein einheitliches Digitales Meldesystem hinzubekommen, wo
> zu einen Stichtag bzw. Zeitpunkt die Daten im System sein müssen sagt
> doch schon alles.


Das für mich unverständliche Problem scheint doch zu sein, dass
- die Meldungen entweder ohne "Zeitstempel" erfasst werden oder
- die "Zeitstempel" sich auf den Zeitpunkt der (ggfs nachträglichen) Erfassung beziehen, statt auf den Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Anlass zur Meldung festgestellt wurde.
Was wird denn mit den Daten gemacht, die mit einer Verzögerung von > n Stunden erfasst werden? Werden sie auf die Summe des falschen Tages addiert oder vorsichtshalber in die Tonne getreten, damit sich nicht beim falschen Tag aufsummiert werden?

Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann: uns wird immer erzählt, dass die Zahl der Geimpften nicht die Zahl der durch HausÄrzte Geimpften enthält.
Warum eigentlich nicht? Liegt hier dasselbe Problem vor, dass man beschlossen hat, die Daten, die etwas zu langsam bzw. zu spät durchgesickert sind, lieber zu ignorieren als mit ihnen die zurückliegenden Werte zu korrigieren?

Das Thema "Stichtag" sollte doch eigentlich gar kein Thema sein, wenn die Daten noch rückwirkend berücksichtigt werden.



Markus schrieb:


> PS:
> Habe ich euch schon gesagt dass man in USA sogar notarielle Beglaubigungen nicht nur machen kann, sondern das dass die Regel ist.


 Häää? Du meinst "papierlos"?


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das für mich unverständliche Problem scheint doch zu sein, dass
> - die Meldungen entweder ohne "Zeitstempel" erfasst werden oder
> - die "Zeitstempel" sich auf den Zeitpunkt der (ggfs nachträglichen) Erfassung beziehen, statt auf den Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Anlass zur Meldung festgestellt wurde.
> Was wird denn mit den Daten gemacht, die mit einer Verzögerung von > n Stunden erfasst werden? Werden sie auf die Summe des falschen Tages addiert oder vorsichtshalber in die Tonne getreten, damit sich nicht beim falschen Tag aufsummiert werden?
> ...


Und auf Grund solcher Daten werden dann so Dinge wie Ausgangssperren beschlossen... Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Demonstrieren


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Häää? Du meinst "papierlos"?



sorry - korrigiert.
ich meinten "online"


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Und auf Grund solcher Daten werden dann so Dinge wie Ausgangssperren beschlossen... Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Demonstrieren



Ja und Verkaufsverbot für Feuerwerk.
Ist für mich persönlich nicht schlimm - ich brauche kein Feuerwerk.
Aber als freiheitsliebender Mensch kotzt mich so etwas fadenscheinig an den Haare herbeigezogenes einfach nur an - es geht hier um Prinzipien!
Für mich ist das ausreichend um mich nicht länger differenzierend und objektiv mit den Vollidioten die uns regieren beschäftigen zu müssen.
Es gibt Schrauben an denen dreht man nicht weil das für mich ganz klare Indikatoren sind wo die Reise hin geht und vor allem wie man da hin will.

Bin gespannt wie die nächste Änderung in unserem vermurksten Waffengesetz durchgedrückt wird.
Da dieses peinliche Antiterrorgeschwätz ja schon recht abgedroschen ist werden bei der nächsten Revision frei verkäufliche Sportarmbrüste vermutlich auch wegen irgendeinem herbeifantasierten Corona Blödsinn kassiert werden...


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie die nächste Änderung in unserem vermurksten Waffengesetz durchgedrückt wird.
> Da dieses peinliche Antiterrorgeschwätz ja schon recht abgedroschen ist werden bei der nächsten Revision frei verkäufliche Sportarmbrüste vermutlich auch wegen irgendeinem herbeifantasierten Corona Blödsinn kassiert werden...


Zum Glück nicht nur wegen Corona, sondern zusätzlich noch wegen des Vorfalls bei der Queenigin EIIR.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht nur wegen Corona, sondern zusätzlich noch wegen des Vorfalls bei der Queenigin EIIR.



Ja... und Küchenmesser und spitze Kugelschreiber und Äxte und Schraubendreher die länger als 12,5cm sind.
Alles verbieten, alles dichtmachen! Du merkst auch nix mehr, oder?


----------



## JSEngineering (30 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie die nächste Änderung in unserem vermurksten Waffengesetz durchgedrückt wird.


Wieso Waffengesetz? Die Grünen wollten doch schon vor Jahren wegn "Feinstaub" das Böllern verbieten...
Endlich ein legitimer Anlaß...
Apropos Feinstaub? Hat jemand mal Silvester im außereuropäischen Ausland erlebt? Da sieht man nach 5 Minuten die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr... DAS nenne ich Feinstaub...


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Ein Waffelverbot wäre für mich schlimmer.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ein Waffelverbot wäre für mich schlimmer.



Das geht vermutlich vielen so. 
Aber man kann anderen Menschen auch einfach mal was gönnen!

Beim quer lesen kommt schon ein wenig der Eindruck durch, das alles was einen selbst nicht betrifft egal ist bzw. die Leute nicht verstehen warum man sich dann darüber aufregt. Ich finde so ein Denken erbärmlich egoistisch.


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Was willst Du den Menschen gönnen? Waffen?


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was willst Du den Menschen gönnen? Waffen?



Klar warum nicht?


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube wir sollten auf einen Telegram-Kanal wechseln. Du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass es für Dich ok wäre, wenn irgendein Teen, der mit seinem Leben nicht klarkommt, seine Schule stürmt und die halbe Klasse und die Lehrer killt? Angesicht des Hasses, der einem in den "asozialen Medien" entgegenschlägt, wäre das nämlich die Folge.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten auf einen Telegram-Kanal wechseln. Du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass es für Dich ok wäre, wenn irgendein Teen, der mit seinem Leben nicht klarkommt, seine Schule stürmt und die halbe Klasse und die Lehrer killt? Angesicht des Hasses, der einem in den "asozialen Medien" entgegenschlägt, wäre das nämlich die Folge.



Sicher...  Wird vermutlich wie in USA, da stürmen auch jeden Tag 300.000.000 Leute mit Waffen in irgendwelche Schulen. Aber für den Fall dass ich dich Missverstanden habe, ja - eine gewisse geistige Reife muss natürlich Voraussetzung zum Besitz sein.
Ich hatte aber auch nicht die Absicht hier über das Waffengesetz zu diskutieren.

Mir geht es darum das die Politik ständig irgendwas an den Haaren herbeitzieht um irgendwas durchzubringen. Und wenn wegen Corona der Verkauf von Feuerwerk verboten wird, dann muss ich nicht mehr mehr wissen. Wir werden von Vollidioten regiert.


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Na gut, in gewissem Sinne hast Du Recht, aber da es mit der geistigen Reife oder der Zurechnungsfähigkeit der Feuerwerksbenutzer nicht mehr weit her ist, kann ich das Verbot zwar nicht verstehen, aber nachvollziehen. Die Mitarbeiter in den Kliniken arbeiten eh schon am Anschlag und die Klatschorgien haben auch nicht zur Besserung beigetragen. Ich tröste mich als alter Ossi damit, dass es eigentlich nur noch aufwärts gehen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

@Markus,
was willst du mit einer Waffe, Jäger oder
in den Schützenverein, Polizist oder Soldat werden.
Ansonsten sehe ich da keinen Sinn drin.
Das Waffengesetz ist schon gut in Deutschland, 
auch hier laufen Zuviel Idioten rum, die nicht mal
ein scharfen Wattebausch besitzen sollten.


----------



## JSEngineering (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Na gut, in gewissem Sinne hast Du Recht, aber da es mit der geistigen Reife oder der Zurechnungsfähigkeit der Feuerwerksbenutzer nicht mehr weit her ist, kann ich das Verbot zwar nicht verstehen, aber nachvollziehen. Die Mitarbeiter in den Kliniken arbeiten eh schon am Anschlag und die Klatschorgien haben auch nicht zur Besserung beigetragen. Ich tröste mich als alter Ossi damit, dass es eigentlich nur noch aufwärts gehen kann.


Also ich hab auch so meine Schwierigkeiten damit, das Feuerwerksverbot mit der Krankenhausbelegung zu argumentieren... illegale Böller sind ein höheres Risiko. Vor allem da - steht heute vom Krankenhaus ein Statement in der Zeitung - an normalen Silvestern nur 5% aller Krankenhauseinlieferungen an Silvester mit Feuerwerk in Verbindung steht... damit sollte sich kein Verbot argumentieren lassen.


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Am Ende gehts doch darum, jedem Menschen jegliche Eigenverantwortung abzusprechen und jegliche Eventualität durchzuregulieren. Achtung, der Kaffee im Becher könnte heiß sein.
Auf der Arbeit das selbe, es gibt so viele Regeln, dass man nix mehr arbeiten könnte, wenn man alle einhalten würde.
Schöne neue Welt 🙄


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Markus,
> was willst du mit einer Waffe, Jäger oder
> in den Schützenverein, Polizist oder Soldat werden.
> Ansonsten sehe ich da keinen Sinn drin.
> ...



Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung von dem Thema. Die Kurzversion:
Weil Politiker so unfassbar scheissedumm sind dass sie glauben, dass irgendwelche Terroristen sich für ihr Waffengesetz geschweige denn legale offizielle Beschaffungswege interessieren, werden die von dir genannten Sportschützen und Jäger jedes Jahr noch mehr gefickt!

Und das mit den Armbrüsten war kein Witz. Was glaubst du wie lange es dann noch geht bis die Bögen und die ohnehin schon bis zur 7,5joule witzlosikgeit gedrosselten Luftgewehre dran sind?

Dann wird die Jugendmanschaft in deinem Verein in der Tat mit Wattebällchen auf (recycelte) Dosen werfen.

Aber ja ich stimme dir zu.
Es gibt in diesem Land zu viele Vollidioten. Und weil es immer mehr werden werden die Vollidioten in der Regierung auch immer mehr und es wird immer mehr reguliert und verboten weil die Gesellschaft immer dümmer wird und man ihr kein eigenverantwortliches Denken und Handeln mehr zutrauen kann.

Aber wer weiß vielleicht überleben die Armbrüste ja noch die nächste Revision, ich vermute das die Anpassung der Texte an den Genderscheiss erst mal wichtiger sind.

Aber wenn wir an dem Punkt angekommen sind ist eigentlich eh alles scheißegal.


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch so meine Schwierigkeiten damit, das Feuerwerksverbot mit der Krankenhausbelegung zu argumentieren... illegale Böller sind ein höheres Risiko. Vor allem da - steht heute vom Krankenhaus ein Statement in der Zeitung - an normalen Silvestern nur 5% aller Krankenhauseinlieferungen an Silvester mit Feuerwerk in Verbindung steht... damit sollte sich kein Verbot argumentieren lassen.


Im ersten Lockdown war Motorradfahren mit der gleichen Begründung verboten.
Ich hab dazu nur gesagt, sie hätten dann lieber Fensterputzen verbieten sollen 🙄


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> .. Du merkst auch nix mehr, oder?


Heinileini, wo sind wir hier nur hin geraten? 
Mutanten aus den USA eingeschleust oder aus einem UFO gefallen?


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heinileini, wo sind wir hier nur hin geraten?
> Mutanten aus den USA eingeschleust oder aus einem UFO gefallen?


Da war doch noch was: Was macht eigentlich Waldy?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe das jetzt noch so garnicht richtig mitbekommen,
da wollte sich ein 19 Jähriger in England an der Quinn rächen,
weil es in Indien 1919 ein Masakar  gegeben hat und deshalb
wollen die bei uns das Waffengesetz ändern … oder worüber
Diskutiert ihr gerade?
Oder geht es nur um Waldys Ufo Beobachtungen?


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt noch so garnicht richtig mitbekommen,
> da wollte sich ein 19 Jähriger in England an der Quinn rächen,
> weil es in Indien 1919 ein Masakar  gegeben hat und deshalb
> wollen die bei uns das Waffengesetz ändern … oder worüber
> Diskutiert ihr gerade?


Über sinnlose Coronagesetze. Ich fürchte wir müssen den Speicher erweitern.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> .. Was macht eigentlich Waldy?


Ich schätze, der lehnt sich entspannt zurück, schlürft an irgend etwas und lacht sich gerade über die deutschen Vollpfosten kaputt, die vor lauter exakter Zahlen nicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

Ja auf jeden Fall Stammtisch, wer gibt den jetzt mal ne Runde.
Markus ist dran!


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert, tragen Deine Panzerknacker eigentlich noch Waffen und Sprengstoff mit sich herum?


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall Stammtisch, wer gibt den jetzt mal ne Runde.
> Markus ist dran!



Gerne


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Umsomehr von diesen sinnlosen und nicht nachvollziehbaren und nicht verhältnismäßigen Regeln eingeführt werden führt am Ende nur dazu, dass sich niemand überhaupt mehr an irgendwas hält.
Und das im allgemeinen ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Corona, Waffen, Feuerwerk, heißer Kaffee, Tempolimit und Arbeit.

PS, wenn Du als Coronaleugner mit 180 in nem Diesel über die Autobahn fährst und noch nen Luftgewehr im Kofferraum hast und nebenbei ohne Arbeitsschutzschuhe nen Kaffe aus nem Plastebecher trinkst und den Bullen dann nicht mit Polizist|inn betitelst, kommst 100 Jahre in den Knast.😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Dezember 2021)

Dank des Silvesterraketen-Verbot hierzulande floriert der Handel mit Raketen und Böllern aus Polen und Tschechien. Mal schauen ob das für die Krankenhäuser wirklich eine Entlastung wird....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Onkel Dagobert, tragen Deine Panzerknacker eigentlich noch Waffen und Sprengstoff mit sich herum?


Ähm, jetzt müsste ich meine Memoiren mal lesen.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Umsomehr von diesen sinnlosen und nicht nachvollziehbaren und nicht verhältnismäßigen Regeln eingeführt werden führ am Ende nur dazu, dass sich niemand überhaupt mehr an irgendwas hält.
> Und das im allgemeinen ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Corona, Waffen, Feuerwerk, heißer Kaffee und Arbeit.



Absolut!
Mir fehlt einfach jeglicher Zugang noch irgendwas nachvollziehen zu können. 

Womöglich bin ich auch einfach zu blöd oder Typen wie mich braucht man in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr. Kann auch sein...


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Absolut!
> Mir fehlt einfach jeglicher Zugang noch irgendwas nachvollziehen zu können.
> 
> Womöglich bin ich auch einfach zu blöd oder Typen wie mich braucht man in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr. Kann auch sein...


Ja, gesunder Menschenverstand ist nicht so hipp grad😉


----------



## kafiphai (30 Dezember 2021)

Neue Normalität
					

https://www.neue-n.com




					t.me


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Markus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du merkst auch nix mehr, oder?
> ...


@Onkel Dagobert: Tatsächlich! Es ist so weit. Ich habe nix gemerkt davon, dass Markus mich damit angesprochen hat ... 🤭

Aber, ich bin wohl schon bekannt dafür, dass ich Beiträge hier im Forum entweder nicht oder (wenn überhaupt, dann) falsch verstehe. 😳

Mit Mutanten meinst Du aber nicht die COVID19-Mutanten, sondern eher die richtigen, entlaufen aus den Hollywood FilmStudios mit ihren UFOs und bei uns eingeschleust?
Habe ich auch nix von gemerkt.  Ergo: Markus hat Recht! 🙃


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Dezember 2021)

Es sterben in USA rechnerisch täglich 41 Menschen wegen den liberalen Waffengesetzen:








						USA: Fünfjährige schießt auf Schwester (4), Dreijähriger erschießt acht Monate alten Bruder
					

Erneut erschüttern zwei schreckliche Unglücksfälle mit Schusswaffen die Menschen in den USA. Schockierende Parallele: Täter und Opfer waren jeweils Kleinkinder




					www.rtl.de
				




Ehrlich gesagt: es mag zwar cool sein, wenn man in den nächsten Wal-Mart geht und da Waffen samt Munition in den Einkaufswagen packt, anderereits ist es kein beruhigendes Gefühl, wenn Nachbars 4-Jähriger die Knarre in der Hand hat weil der Nachbar zu dämlich ist, darauf entsprechend aufzupassen.
Da habe ich in Deutschland ein besseres Gefühl, wenn zumindest entsprechend krininelle Energie nötig ist, das es so weit kommt.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Es sterben in USA rechnerisch täglich 41 Menschen wegen den liberalen Waffengesetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist absolut richtig. 
USA ist da schon sehr locker.
Wobei die da bei Missbrauch auch keinen Spass verstehen und sich das Thema dann für dich erledigt hat. 

Aber bei uns ist es halt schon sehr krass und es wird immer krasser. Ich frage mich halt wen die dabei gängeln wollen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Wobei die da bei Missbrauch auch keinen Spass verstehen und sich das Thema dann für dich erledigt hat.


Das wäre dann wohl etwas zu spät.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Das ist absolut richtig.
> USA ist da schon sehr locker.
> Wobei die da bei Missbrauch auch keinen Spass verstehen und sich das Thema dann für dich erledigt hat.
> 
> Aber bei uns ist es halt schon sehr krass und es wird immer krasser. Ich frage mich halt wen die dabei gängeln wollen.



USA ist ein schwieriges Beispiel und auch immer weniger mit Europa zu vergleichen.
Klar, deutlich weniger Einflußnahme des Staates. Dies im positiven als auch stark zunehmend im negativen Sinne.
Infrastruktur wird immer maroder (und zwar deutlich mehr als bei uns), die soziale Schere geht immer weiter auf und die Gesellschaft spaltet sich immer mehr.
"Schönes" Beispiel aus dem amerikanischen Freundeskreis meines Bruders:
Abteilungsleiter in den USA.
Seine 3 Kinder studieren an vernünftigen Uni's.
Für die Studiengebühren sind nach Abzug von Stipendien etwa 40.000$ im Jahr fällig.
Dazu kommen noch die Lebenshaltungskosten für die Kids.
Seine Frau ist vor einigen Jahren an Krebs erkrankt. Die Krankenversicherung übernimmt nicht alle Kosten.
Ist in den USA völlig normal.
Mittlerweile sind alle Ersparnisse und das Haus weg. -> Trailerpark

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Ich lass mich da lieber gängeln


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Wobei Ähnliches kann dir in Deutschland auch
passieren, wenn du Alt wirst und gepflegt 
werden muss. Dann ist dein Erspartes bzw. 
Haus so schnell bei der Caritas …


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Kollegen,
es passt zwar nicht hierher(oder vielleicht doch) aber ich wünsche Euch allen einen, wenn auch Waffen und Sprengstofffreien, guten Rutsch in ein GESUNDES, erfolgreiches und hoffentlich stressärmeres Jahr 2022.🍸
Danke für die Tipps, die ich mir hier, in diesem super Forum, abholen durfte.
Dirk.


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2021)

@Markus
Warst du beim Bund?

Also ich war! Ich hab gelernt mit Pistolen, automatischen Schnellfeuerwaffen, 12mm Maschinengewehr, 122mm Kanonen zu schießen.
Ich hatte danach die Schnauze voll von der Scheiße und kann ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen, wie man daran Spaß haben kann, auf andere Menschen zu schießem, egal ob das nur eine Scheibe ist oder sonstwas. Soldaten, Polizei und Jäger nehme ich explizit aus, die haben eine wichtige Aufgabe, bei Jägern das mußte ich das auch erst lernen.
Vielleicht muß ein Begeisterter erst mal einen blutenden halb zerissenen Menschen neben sich liegen haben, eh er das kapiert.
Meine Nachbarin hat eine Sniper-Gewehr und eine Remmington zu Hause. Mit ersterem geht sie jede Woche auf den Schießstand. Ok, wenn der das Spaß macht und die Zugangsregeln inkl. Registrierung und Verwahrung entsprechend sind, soll sie doch.
Aber dass jeder Volldepp, so wie in den USA, ein halbautomatisches, mit 5 Handgriffen zum vollautomatischen umzurüstendes Teil kaufen darf, finde ich grenzwertig. Ich weiß, in Kanada gibt es genauso viele Waffen, aber kaum Shootings, das ist ein gesellschaftliches Thema. aber Gelegenheit macht Diebe und wenn der Besitz von Waffen illegal ist, dann muß sich auch ein depperter Räuber überlegen, ob er sowas mit sich führt und u.U. einbuchten läßt, wiel er mit so etwas angetroffen wird. Keine Privatperson braucht wirkliche eine Waffe. Terroristen hältst du ohnehin nicht mit verboten auf, aber schwieriger Zugang macht es komplizierter.

Ansonsten: Gesundes Neues und Friedliches Jahr Euch allen! Kommt gut rein.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wobei Ähnliches kann dir in Deutschland auch
> passieren, wenn du Alt wirst und gepflegt
> werden muss. Dann ist dein Erspartes bzw.
> Haus so schnell bei der Caritas …


Ja, das stimmt. Das kann dir in Deutschland passieren.

In den USA ist das Pflegesystem deutlich komplexer und vielen Bereichen auch deutlich besser als hier.
Es wird vielmehr auf häusliche Versorgung gesetzt.
Wenn du aber wirklich in ein Pflegeheim musst, dann ist es ganz normal, sowas über "Reverse Mortage" oder "home equity conversation" zu machen. Du tauscht dein Haus für ein lebenslanges Wohnrecht in einer Pflegeeinrichtung ein.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... "Reverse Mortage" oder "home equity conversation" ...


Verzeih mir bitte meine Pingeligkeit, Dieter, aber ehe jetzt jemand auf's falsche Pferd setzt, es heisst "reverse mortgage" und "home equity conversion".
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Ich hab Rückwärts Montage gelesen und gemeint die bauen das Haus ab.
Grundsätzlich habe ich beide Begriffe nicht verstanden, aber Heini der ist 
ja schließlich Rentner


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab Rückwärts Montage gelesen und gemeint die bauen das Haus ab.
> Grundsätzlich habe ich beide Begriffe nicht verstanden, aber Heini der ist
> ja schließlich Rentner


"reverse mortgage" ist - soweit ich es weiß  - ein Auszahlungsplan.
Die Bank oder eine Immobiliengesellschaft bekommt dein Haus und du jeden Monat einen festen Betrag über einen Zeitraum.
"home equity conversion" ist - auch soweit ich es weiß - mehr mit einer Versicherung vergleichbar. Du übergibst dein Haus und hast eine Art Wohnrecht in einem Pflegeheim.

Das Haus ist neben Aktien ein wichtiger Posten in der Finanzplanung vieler Amerikaner.
Dumm nur wenn im Zuge einer Finanzkrise beides nix mehr wert ist.

Einer meiner amerikanischen Kollegen beneidet mich da immer.
In Deutschland läuft es meist gegenläufig: Aktien runter -> Immobilenpreise rauf.
In den USA waren die letzten Krisen gleichläufig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> "reverse mortgage" ist - soweit ich es weiß - ein Auszahlungsplan.
> Die Bank oder eine Immobiliengesellschaft bekommt dein Haus und du jeden Monat einen festen Betrag über einen Zeitraum.
> "home equity conversion" ist - auch soweit ich es weiß - mehr mit einer Versicherung vergleichbar. Du übergibst dein Haus und hast eine Art Wohnrecht in einem Pflegeheim.


Dieses Geschäftsmodell gibt es bei uns übrigens auch. Das habe ich vor 10 Jahren bei einer meiner Verwandten erlebt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dieses Geschäftsmodell gibt es bei uns übrigens auch. Das habe ich vor 10 Jahren bei einer meiner Verwandten erlebt.


Gehört sogar zum Angebot ganz vieler Banken.
Mein Bankberater hat mich da auch schon darauf angesprochen. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sogar nicht uninteressant.
Aber ohne fähigen Steuerberater und Fachmann für Erbrecht kann es bös nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gehört sogar zum Angebot ganz vieler Banken.
> Mein Bankberater hat mich da auch schon darauf angesprochen. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sogar nicht uninteressant.
> Aber ohne fähigen Steuerberater und Fachmann für Erbrecht kann es bös nach hinten losgehen.


So alt bist du schon?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sogar nicht uninteressant.


Kommt eben auf die Immobilie und den Gesundheitszustand an. Bei meiner Verwandten war es tatsächlich eine finanziell gute Lösung.


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du keine Nachkommen hast, oder sich niemand um Dich kümmert, ist es bestimmt eine gute Lösung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Nachkommen hast, oder sich niemand um Dich kümmert, ist es bestimmt eine gute Lösung.


Wie gesagt, es kommt halt auf die Immobilie und den Gesundheitszustand an.


----------



## Markus (31 Dezember 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus
> Warst du beim Bund?
> 
> Also ich war! Ich hab gelernt mit Pistolen, automatischen Schnellfeuerwaffen, 12mm Maschinengewehr, 122mm Kanonen zu schießen.
> ...



1. Wann ging es darum auf Menschen zu schießen?
2. Wenn Leute Spaß haben auf (nicht lebendige Ziele) zu schießen, dann lass sie doch.
3. Habe ich an keiner Stelle erwähnt dass wir alles so machen müssen wie in USA - es ging lediglich darum zu zeigen wie Krass wir uns in die (andere) falsche Richtung entwickeln.

Fast jeder von euch hat doch so ein tolles Cuttermesser zum rausschieben.
Das ist ein Messer, das mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann.
Wenn dich die Bullen damit ohne berechtigtes Interesse (z.B. Weg zur Arbeit oder Zurück) erwischen können sie dir einen Verstoß gegen den §42a des Waffengesetz anhängen.
Das wird meines Wissens in der Praxis zum Glück ignoriert, aber es zeigt mir wie weit (in der anderen falschen Richtung) unser Waffengesetz von dem in USA weg ist.


Aber ich will beim besten Willen nicht ausschließlich auf dem Waffengesetzt rumreiten - war nur ein Beispiel.
Das ist ein schwieriges Thema.
Die Lösung für "schwierige Themen" ist aber nicht immer ALLES VERBIETEN!
Das ist die einfachste Lösung und spricht somit ganz klar für die Leistungsfähigkeit der Vollidioten.


Und nein! Ich lasse mich sehr ungern gängeln.
Ich habe diese Typen gewählt dass sich sich um dieses Land kümmern.
Und nicht dass irgend ein Pisser sich anmaßt mir vorzuschreiben wie ich zu Leben habe.

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So alt bist du schon?


Manchmal fühl ich mich so


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Manchmal fühl ich mich so


Man sagt ja immer "man ist so alt wie man sich (an-)fühlt", aber damit war ich noch nie einverstanden.
Ich weiss doch gar nicht, ob ich jemals so alt werde, wie ich mich fühle!


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe als Betriebselektriker auch immer ein sehr scharfes Klappmesser einstecken. Cuttermesser nicht, da ich mich mit so einem Teil mal ziemlich tief in den rechten Daumen geschnitten habe. Beim Abisolieren durch den Leiter geschnitten. Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, eine Waffe auf einen Menschen zu richten. Es sei denn zur Selbstverteidigung. Aber da liegt die Hemmschwelle auch ziemlich hoch. Ich habe aber schon Videos gesehen, bei denen jüngere Zeitgenossen, nachdem sie erschreckt wurden, innerhalb einer Sekunde mit voller Kraft (Reflex) zugeschlagen haben. Und solchen Typen würde ich niemals das tragen einer Waffe (Messer) zugestehen.Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es Euch da ähnlich geht, da hier größtenteils hochintelligente Leute unterwegs sind. Bitte bringt mein Weltbild jetzt nicht durcheinander. Trotzdem sind die Gesetze, die zur Zeit verabschiedet werden, nur sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen. In Amerika muss Du aufpassen, dass, wenn Du eine 22er ziehst, Dein Gegenüber mit einem Raketenwerfer kontert. Auch eine Art Sicherheit. Aber nicht mein Traum. Da bin ich lieber in Deutschland.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> wenn Du eine 22er ziehst, Dein Gegenüber mit einem Raketenwerfer kontert.


Vielleicht nicht gerade mit einer RPG aber mit einer 44 Magnum. Die macht schon etwas größere Löcher, vor allem an der Austrittsstelle. 😬😳


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

In der Zone durften die Jäger früher nur mit Flinten schießen. Die Austrittslöcher von einem 3/4" Flintenlaufgeschoss kenne ich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

@Markus,
hat der jenige einen Blaumann an und kommt gerade
vom Bau wird kein Mensch etwas gegen ein Cuter-Messer haben.
Ist er am WE zum Saufen in der Düsseldorfer Altstadt
ist es nicht das richtige Equipment.


----------



## Markus (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Markus,
> hat der jenige einen Blaumann an und kommt gerade
> vom Bau wird kein Mensch etwas gegen ein Cuter-Messer haben.


Dann Darf auch niemand was sagen weil er ein berechtigtes Interesse nachweisen kann.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist er am WE zum Saufen in der Düsseldorfer Altstadt
> ist es nicht das richtige Equipment.


Grundsätzlich richtig.
Wobei ich IMMER ein Messer dabei habe und es fast jeden Tag nutze.
Für mich ist das mindestens so wichtig wie das Handy und die Geldbörse.
Aber selbst in einer Notsituation würde ich lieber versuchen trotz meines dicken Bauchs schnell wegzulaufen als auch nur an das Messer zu denken - ich stelle mir das sehr ekelhaft vor wenn Leute mit kleinen Taschenmessern aufeinander losgehen...

Für mich ist das das wichtigste Werkzeug das ich immer dabei habe.
Seit 2 Jahren nutze ich z.B. das böse verbotene (lässt sich mit einer Hand öffnen) neue BW Messer.
Nein nicht das KM2000  - einfach nur das Taschenmesser.

Weil es halt eines der wenigen ist, dass anstelle dieses nutzlosen obligatorischen Korkenziehers ein Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher dran hat.
Wenn sie mich damit erwischen kann ich mich hoffentlich rausreden dass jeder andere stattdessen ein Cuttermesser hat und zum saufen in die Altstadt gehe ich eigentlich nicht.



			Amazon.de


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

31. Januar 2020, 12:42 Uhr

2.986× gelesen

KNAPP 2 PROMILLE
Betrunken auf dem Aufsitzrasenmäher zum Bierklauen: Ladendieb in Kirchheim erwischt​





Autor: Original Polizeimeldung
aus Kempten







Alkoholtest (Symbolbild)
Foto: Bundespolizei
hochgeladen von Holger Mock
Am Donnerstag bemerkten die aufmerksamen Angestellten eines Lebensmittelmarktes einen Mann, der an der Kasse eine ganze Kiste Bier bezahlte, zwei weitere Flaschen jedoch in seiner Hosentasche an dieser vorbeischmuggelte. Das Personal sprach den 40-jährigen Mann an und verständigte die Polizei. Bei der Sichtung der Überwachungskameras durch die Polizei wurde zudem festgestellt, dass der Ladendieb vor der Tat mit einem Aufsitzrasenmäher an den Supermarkt gefahren war.

Da ein vor Ort durchgeführter Atemalkoholtest einen Wert von fast zwei Promille ergab und der Mann bei seinem Vorhaben ein Taschenmesser dabei hatte, erwarten ihn nun Strafanzeigen wegen des Ladendiebstahls mit Waffen und Trunkenheit im Verkehr. Die zwei Flaschen Bier hatten einen Wert von gut einem Euro und wurden vom Ladendieb nachträglich bezahlt.

So kann es auch ausgehen.


----------



## Markus (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ladendiebstahls mit Waffen



Wie bei Corona... tut der Statistik gut.
Idealerweise hatte er auch keinen Migrationshintergrund, dann tut es der Statistik doppelt gut...


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Das war das Nachspiel.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Dann Darf auch niemand was sagen weil er ein berechtigtes Interesse nachweisen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist ja auch ein Abenteurer, Überlebenkünstler quasi Indiana Jones
und Mc Geyver in Personal Union, dadurch hast du automatisch eine Art
Waffenschein.
Ich hab’s mir mal gerade angeschaut, für mich ist das ein Werkzeug, wie
eine Kuchengabel, da gibt es doch nichts gegen zu sagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das war das Nachspiel.


Bei so manchen Richtern, frage ich mich ob die noch
so voll im Leben stehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei so manchen Richtern, frage ich mich ob die noch
> so voll im Leben stehen.


was sollen die denn machen? 


> doch gegen ihn stünden die einschlägigen Vorstrafen, eine offene Bewährung, und eine
> schnelle Rückfallgeschwindigkeit


irgendwann sind auch Ermessensspielräume ausgereizt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Wenn du voll besoffen ein Kind umfährst nehmen Sie dir den
Führerschein weg und man bekommt vielleicht eine Geldstrafe,
weil unzurechnungsfähig.
Das gleiche könnte man bei den Typen auch behaupten.


----------



## JSEngineering (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du voll besoffen ein Kind umfährst nehmen Sie dir den
> Führerschein weg und vielleicht eine Geldstrafe, weil unzurechnungsfähig.
> Das gleiche könnte man bei den Typen auch behaupten.


über Verhältnismäßigkeit brauchen wir nicht diskutieren... Du kommst eher mit einem Mord davon, als mit Steuerhinterziehung...
Nur: Das kann ich ja nicht dem einzelnen Richter anlasten, sondern das muß ich der Gesetzgebung anlasten, wobei wir wieder X Beiträge nach vorne springen können und bei unseren gewählten Vertretern sind...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Dezember 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> ... Seit 2 Jahren nutze ich z.B. das böse verbotene (lässt sich mit einer Hand öffnen) neue BW Messer...


Ich hätte nicht einmal gewusst, dass man durch solch einen Zahnstocher in Schwierigkeiten geraten kann. Man lebt viel ruhiger, wenn man sich um so einen Scheiß gar nicht erst kümmert. Ich habe hin und wieder auch mal eine Kettensäge im Kofferraum. Andererseits, ich hätte heute aus Versehen fast einen Kasten Bier im Einkaufswagen unterschlagen. Habe es aber selber noch bemerkt, wohl gerade noch mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht einmal gewusst, dass man durch solch einen Zahnstocher in Schwierigkeiten geraten kann. Man lebt viel ruhiger, wenn man sich um so einen Scheiß gar nicht erst kümmert. Ich habe hin und wieder auch mal eine Kettensäge im Kofferraum. Andererseits, ich hätte heute aus Versehen fast einen Kasten Bier im Einkaufswagen unterschlagen. Habe es aber selber noch bemerkt, wohl gerade noch mal Glück gehabt


Ja wenn du deine Kettensäge beim Einkaufen dabei gehabt hättest …


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

Also irgendwo ist das so langsam typisch deutsches Gejammer hier und nervt mich langsam.
Hier sind doch zig Leute weltweit unterwegs.
In welchen Ländern auf dem Planeten ist so viel besser und warum seit ihr noch nicht ausgewandert?
Oder wartet ihr auf die Besiedlung des Mars?
Da gäbe es bestimmt auch tolle Jobs für SPSler.
Besonders wahrscheinlich für Lüftungstechniker 😁


----------



## ducati (31 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Man lebt viel ruhiger, wenn man sich um so einen Scheiß gar nicht erst kümmert.


Jaa...
Aber wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, irgendwann interessieren die ganzen Regeln niemanden mehr wie eh fast überall auf der Welt. Nur ob das so gut ist? Deutschland ist nicht mit einer Scheißegalmentalität wirtschaftlich vorangekommen...


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Andererseits, ich hätte heute aus Versehen fast einen Kasten Bier im Einkaufswagen unterschlagen. Habe es aber selber noch bemerkt, wohl gerade noch mal Glück gehabt.



Ist mir auch schon bei meinem Getränkehändler passiert. Bin zurück, hab's der Chefin gesagt und hab die Kiste geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Markus (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab’s mir mal gerade angeschaut, für mich ist das ein Werkzeug, wie
> eine Kuchengabel, da gibt es doch nichts gegen zu sagen.



Das Waffengesetz sieht das aber anders... 

Nochmal: ich plädiere nicht dafür das jeder sich ein Sturmgewehr kaufen darf. Aber in so sensiblen Bereichen wie z. B. dem Waffengesetz zeigt sie die deutsche Regulierungsidioti.

Anderes Beispiel:
Jäger dürfen Termalsichtvorsätze für normale Zielfernrohre haben. Ein Nachtsichtzielfernrohr ist aber ein verbotener Gegenstand. Wenn du damit erwischt wirst kommst du in das riefste Loch das sie finden können. Du musst noch nichtmal eine Waffe haben, es reicht wenn bei dir im Schrank ein Nachtsicht ZF liegt...

Momentan haben die Sportschützen große Angst dass Armbrüste verboten werden. Grundsätzlich kein Spielzeug und definitiv eine gefährliche Waffe. Aber zum Amokläufer nicht brauchbar, jeder selbst gebaute Bogen läd schneller nach....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Ehemaliger Arbeitskollege ist Jäger, seine Jungs
durften mit seinen Luftgewehr „spielen“.
Irgendwann hatte er die Kripo vor der Tür weil die
Kids stärkere Federn für das Luftgewehr im Internet 
bestellt hatten.
So kann es gehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> .. Deutschland ist nicht mit einer Scheißegalmentalität wirtschaftlich vorangekommen...


Das stimmt schon, aber alles hat auch seinen Preis. Da denke ich wieder an den Bau eines bekannten deutschen Flughafens, auf den ich nicht näher eingehen möchte, und im Gegensatz dazu an die Geschichte der Boing 747. Vom ersten Strich am Reißbrett bis zu den ersten Testflügen vergingen 27 Monate, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Einschließlich dem Bau der noch heute größten Montagehalle der Welt. Der erste gewagte Flug über den großen Teich mit bekannten Triebwerksproblemen, heute undenkbar, und unter deutscher Hand schon gar nicht. Keiner wusste ob man in Paris ankommt. In den Sechzigern ist so viel Sensationelles entstanden, was heute, ein halbes Jahrhundert später, mit hochmodernen Mitteln gar nicht mehr denkbar ist. Ach so ja doch, die Entwicklung von Impfstoffen, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.

Ja isses denn die Möglichkeit, bei mir böllert einer auf der Nachbarschaft .


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja isses denn die Möglichkeit, bei mir böllert einer auf der Nachbarschaft .



Kann das ein Panzerknacker sein?


----------



## vollmi (1 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Fast jeder von euch hat doch so ein tolles Cuttermesser zum rausschieben.
> Das ist ein Messer, das mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann.
> Wenn dich die Bullen damit ohne berechtigtes Interesse (z.B. Weg zur Arbeit oder Zurück) erwischen können sie dir einen Verstoß gegen den §42a des Waffengesetz anhängen.
> *Das wird meines Wissens in der Praxis zum Glück ignoriert, *aber es zeigt mir wie weit (in der anderen falschen Richtung) unser Waffengesetz von dem in USA weg ist.



Das ist IMHO das schlimmste was man als Staat machen kann. Ein Gesetz erlassen es aber nicht durchzusetzen. Gesetzt sollten wichtige Dinge regeln. Dann muss man sie aber auch durchsetzen. Wenn es so unwichtig ist, dass man es nicht durchsetzen muss, gehört es in kein Gesetz

So ein Vorgehen zerstört das vertrauen in einen Rechtsstaat. 
Das ist so wie wenn sich einer mit 180km/h um einen Baum wickelt und als Ergebnis, die Geschwindigkeitslimite auf der Strecke von 100km/h auf 60km/h beschränkt wird. Das verbessert überhaupt nichts. Und wenn man 100km/h nicht durchgesetzt hat, wieso sollte das bei 60 km/h anders sein?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2022)

@vollmi 
Mittlerweile testen immer mehr Idioten irgendwelche Grenzen aus und der Respekt vor Polizisten und auch z.B. Feuerwehrleuten wird immer geringer. Schönes Beispiel:
Gaffer bei Unfällen oder Rettungseinsätzen. 
Ich wäre noch nie auf die Idee gekommen da Videos mit dem Handy zu machen.
Sowas gehört sich für mich und die meisten anderen eben nicht.
Tja nur gibt es eben immer mehr Idioten und nun brauchen wir eben ein Gesetz.

Es ist leider eben oft so, dass die Mehrheit unter der Dummheit einer Minderheit leiden muss.


----------



## dekuika (1 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Jäger dürfen Termalsichtvorsätze für normale Zielfernrohre haben. Ein Nachtsichtzielfernrohr ist aber ein verbotener Gegenstand. Wenn du damit erwischt wirst kommst du in das riefste Loch das sie finden können. Du musst noch nichtmal eine Waffe haben, es reicht wenn bei dir im Schrank ein Nachtsicht ZF liegt...


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Zur Jagd auf Wildschweine sind seit Januar 2021 sowohl Nachtsichtgeräte als auch Scheinwerfer erlaubt.


----------



## dekuika (1 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @vollmi
> Mittlerweile testen immer mehr Idioten irgendwelche Grenzen aus und der Respekt vor Polizisten und auch z.B. Feuerwehrleuten wird immer geringer. Schönes Beispiel:
> Gaffer bei Unfällen oder Rettungseinsätzen.
> Ich wäre noch nie auf die Idee gekommen da Videos mit dem Handy zu machen.
> ...


Da gebe ich Dir gerne Recht. Was wir früher im TV abgeschaltet haben, da es unter unserem Niveau lag, ist heute Bildungsfernsehen für die angebliche Intelligenz. Irgendwie produziert unser ganzheitliches Bildungssystem haufenweise Idioten. Wie geht das sonst, dass Realschulabgänger nicht mehr fließend lesen können? Von rechnen oder Zusammenhänge erfassen mag ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> PS. das in zwei Jahren nicht geschafft ist, bei einer solchen Ausnahme
> Situation ein einheitliches Digitales Meldesystem hinzubekommen, wo
> zu einen Stichtag bzw. Zeitpunkt die Daten im System sein müssen sagt
> doch schon alles.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Januar 2022)

Das Traurige dabei ist, dass es eine solche Software schon seit 2014 gibt. Problem dabei ist wahrscheinlich, dass sie nicht auf den Faxgeräten läuft.









						SORMAS – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Zur Jagd auf Wildschweine sind seit Januar 2021 sowohl Nachtsichtgeräte als auch Scheinwerfer erlaubt.



Lies meinen Beitrag nochmal durch...

Ja - Jäger dürfen NachtsichtVORSÄTZE vor "normale" ZF bauen.
Ein "fertiges" Nachsicht-ZF ist aber ein verbotener Gegenstand!
Wenn du so ein Stück Plastik mit ein paar Glasscheiben und Batterien drin im Schrank hast ist da in etwa gleich wie wenn du eine schussbereite 8,8 Flak im Vorgarten hast.

Es ging mir auch nicht um pro/contra Nachtsicht-ZF oder andere Dinge.
Es ging darum zu zeigen wie dumm die Menschen sind die diese Gesetze machen.
Die selben Idioten fummeln auch jetzt dank der "Coronalegitimierung für alles" an Gesetzen...

Aber lassen wir das mit den Jägern und den Waffen - sollen wir noch über Landwirtschaft reden?
Besser nicht...


----------



## kafiphai (3 Januar 2022)

Zweck der Impfung: Einführung von Impfpass und digitaler Identität
					

Seit Ende 2020 werden weltweit die Menschen darauf trainiert sich permanent auszuweisen. Die Impforganisationen wie die Gates und Rockefeller Foundation, die Fondation Botnar und […]




					tkp.at


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber alles hat auch seinen Preis. Da denke ich wieder an den Bau eines bekannten deutschen Flughafens, auf den ich nicht näher eingehen möchte, und im Gegensatz dazu an die Geschichte der Boing 747. Vom ersten Strich am Reißbrett bis zu den ersten Testflügen vergingen 27 Monate, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Einschließlich dem Bau der noch heute größten Montagehalle der Welt. Der erste gewagte Flug über den großen Teich mit bekannten Triebwerksproblemen, heute undenkbar, und unter deutscher Hand schon gar nicht. Keiner wusste ob man in Paris ankommt. In den Sechzigern ist so viel Sensationelles entstanden, was heute, ein halbes Jahrhundert später, mit hochmodernen Mitteln gar nicht mehr denkbar ist. Ach so ja doch, die Entwicklung von Impfstoffen, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Ja isses denn die Möglichkeit, bei mir böllert einer auf der Nachbarschaft .



Ja, ich ziehe auch immer wieder den Hut davor was die ersten Nachkriegsgenerationen geleistet haben.
Wenn ich dann meinen Blick auf den degenerierten Haufen schwenke der heute unsere Gesellschaft spiegelt kommt mir das kotzen.

Die Leute die zu sowas fähig waren, die sind fast alles ausgestorben.
Leute die anpacken, riskieren, entscheiden und machen.

Heute gibt es nur diese ganze Brut die weis wie etwas nicht geht und warum es verboten ist.
Stimmt nicht... heute kommen wir gar nicht mehr bis an den Punkt - das war vor 10 Jahren.
Jetzt sind alle schon so gebrainwashed dass sie noch nicht mal mehr eine Idee aussprechen wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind ob sie auch woke ist.

Den ALLES DICHTMACHEN und ALLES VERBIETEN Kurs müssen wir beibehalten, dann wird das schon noch was mit dem großen Nationalpark Deutschland.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja, ich ziehe auch immer wieder den Hut davor was die ersten Nachkriegsgenerationen geleistet haben.
> Wenn ich dann meinen Blick auf den degenerierten Haufen schwenke der heute unsere Gesellschaft spiegelt kommt mir das kotzen.
> 
> Die Leute die zu sowas fähig waren, die sind fast alles ausgestorben.
> ...



Achso früher war alles besser ... Da waren Politiker wie Franz Josef Strauß vorne dran.
Ja er hat entschieden und angepackt ... was zu seinem und zum Vorteil seiner Freunde war.
Und in Köln, Hamburg und Berlin war es keinen Pfennig anders.

Sorry aber das dumme Geschwätz von "Früher war alles besser" kann ich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry aber das dumme Geschwätz von "Früher war alles besser" kann ich nicht mehr hören.


Da fällt mir nur folgender Spruch ein:

Heute sind die guten alten Zeiten von übermorgen


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

Habe ich das gesagt?
Ich kann mit den Werten von damals mehr anfangen als mit denen von heute.
Mit dem was die Gesellschaft heute so ausmacht kann ich mich kein bisschen identifizieren.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur folgender Spruch ein:
> 
> Heute sind die guten alten Zeiten von übermorgen



Wenn der war ist, dann wäre das alarmierend.
Dann entwickeln wir uns wirklich zurück.


----------



## vollmi (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe ich das gesagt?
> Ich kann mit den Werten von damals mehr anfangen als mit denen von heute.
> Mit dem was die Gesellschaft heute so ausmacht kann ich mich kein bisschen identifizieren.


Welche Werte meinst du jetzt genau? 
Als es noch völlig okay war, dass man im Wohnzimmer geraucht hat während die Kinder da waren?
Das es auch völlig in Ordnung war, das Mutti daheim den Haushalt macht und der Mann gefälligst die Kohle ranschafft?
Man legte auch grossen Wert darauf dass man Kinder von armen Menschen zu Verdingkindern machen konnte (war glaub ich nur in der Schweiz so)

Joa das Wertesystem war wirklich viel erhabener als heute...


----------



## dekuika (3 Januar 2022)

Dass die Kinder(wir) gezittert haben, wenn der Lehrer bei den Eltern war. Dass älteren Menschen in Bus und Bahn freiwillig ein Sitzplatz angeboten wurde. Dass Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute und Sanis Respekspersonen waren. Doch, manche Werte vermisse ich heute auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2022)

Meinst du/ihr dass es die Trümmerfrauen bzw. diejenigen die das Land wieder aus den Trümmern aufgebaut haben auch
als die Gute Zeit empfunden haben. Oder hätten Sie vielleicht auch lieber ein beheiztes trockenes Haus und einen vernünftigen
Arbeitsplatz gehabt. Und was zum essen im Kühlschrank.


dekuika schrieb:


> Dass älteren Menschen in Bus und Bahn freiwillig ein Sitzplatz angeboten wurde.


Es gibt schon noch viele die das machen und es gab aber auch "damals" schon genug die das nicht gemacht haben.



dekuika schrieb:


> Dass Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute und Sanis Respekspersonen waren.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

Nö... ich meine das:




Die Grafik gibt es in vielen Varianten mit Beispielen aus vielen Epochen.
Aber in erster Linie sagt sie aus wie sinnlos es es was ich versuche zu sagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Nö... ich meine das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58359
> 
> ...


Und wo siehst du dich in dem Kreis?

PS:
Meinst du das es damals keine faulen Typen gab die die anderen die Arbeit haben machen lassen?
Glaubst du das heute alle verweichtlich sind?


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wo siehst du dich in dem Kreis?


In den guten Zeiten.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meinst du das es damals keine faulen Typen gab die die anderen die Arbeit haben machen lassen?


Nein - aber tendenziell weniger



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Glaubst du das heute alle verweichtlich sind?


Nein - aber tendenziell mehr


Mit der heutigen Gesellschaft und ihren Ideologien würden wir dieses Land nicht wieder aufgebaut bekommen nachdem es in Schutt und Asche liegt. Da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Man legte auch grossen Wert darauf dass man Kinder von armen Menschen zu Verdingkindern machen konnte (war glaub ich nur in der Schweiz so)


Sowas in der Art gab es nicht nur in der Schweiz.
War im Schwarzwald, im Allgäu oder auch auf der Schwäbischen Alb so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Mit der heutigen Gesellschaft und ihren Ideologien würden wir dieses Land nicht wieder aufgebaut bekommen nachdem es in Schutt und Asche liegt. Da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.


Das würde sich aber schnell erledigen


Haus zerbommt
Frieren und nass werden
oder
Haus wieder aufbauen

Kein Essen
Kartoffeln anbauen
oder
Hungern


----------



## dingo (3 Januar 2022)

@Markus
Theodor Körner "Lützows wilde Jagd" ?


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das würde sich aber schnell erledigen
> 
> 
> Haus zerbommt
> ...



Du hast du zahlreichen Zwischenschritte vergessen...
Grundsätzlich wird ohnehin erst mal geprüft ob das überhaupt sein darf weil bereits in den vorgelagerten Prozessen schwere Abweichungen festgestellt werden. Da in der Kriegserklärung von XY nicht vorschriftsmäßig gegendert wurde muss erst mal das aufgearbeitet werden bevor hier irgendjemand einen Stein oder eine Kartoffel anfasst.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> @Markus
> Theodor Körner "Lützows wilde Jagd" ?



Kenne ich nicht - um was geht's da?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ...bevor hier irgendjemand einen Stein oder eine Kartoffel anfasst.


kann Natürlich sein das die Leute mittelerweile so dumm sind
und Steine als Kartoffeln anpflanzen.


----------



## dekuika (3 Januar 2022)

Warum dumm? "Blaugelbe Stein" ist eine Kartoffelsorte.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Mit der heutigen Gesellschaft und ihren Ideologien würden wir dieses Land nicht wieder aufgebaut bekommen nachdem es in Schutt und Asche liegt. Da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.



Vor einigen Wochen mit meinem 80 jährigen Vater über den Aufbau im Ahrtal gesprochen.
Seine Aussage: "So eine Hilfsbereitschaft und so einen Zusammenhalt gab's nach dem Krieg nicht".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen mit meinem 80 jährigen Vater über den Aufbau im Ahrtal gesprochen.
> Seine Aussage: "So eine Hilfsbereitschaft und so einen Zusammenhalt gab's nach dem Krieg nicht".


Da bin ich auch ganz erstaunt und lässt hoffen.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch ganz erstaunt und lässt hoffen.


Die Hilfsbereitschaft ist das Eine, aber auch die Organisation und das Management sind erstaunlich.
Bring mal da mal alle unter einen Hut (Wasser, Abwasser, Strom, Telekom, Gas ...)


----------



## kafiphai (3 Januar 2022)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Januar 2022)

Damals waren wertschaffende Arbeiter und Bauern angesehende Leute. Heute sind es gelddruckende Banker, Finanzexperten, und andere legalisierte Kriminelle.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> und andere legalisierte Kriminelle.


Erinnert mich an ( zumindest vom Titel her ):


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Hilfsbereitschaft ist das Eine, aber auch die Organisation und das Management sind erstaunlich.
> Bring mal da mal alle unter einen Hut (Wasser, Abwasser, Strom, Telekom, Gas ...)



Ein paar Bekannte von mir waren da mit schwerem Gerät. Das letzte was da funktioniert hat war das sogananmte Mangment... 
Auf der unteren Ebene ja. Da waren Leute vom Fach die wussten was sie tun. Viele von denen sind wieder abgezogen als dann so richtig "gemanagt" wurde. Von offizieller Seite hat es auch immer wieder geheißen man bräuchte keine Helfer mehr vor Ort - das war aber nicht so.

Ja es gab da Hilfsbereitschaft. Da rückte ein ganz besonderer Schlag Menschen an. Die passen aber eigentlich alle nicht mehr in das heutige Gesellschaftsbild, und wenn man sieht mit was die angerückt sind bekommen unsere grünen Ideologen Schaum vor den Mund und fallen zappelnd in Ohnmacht. 

Von offizieller Seite her hat da aber rein garnichts funktioniert und das tut es bis heute nicht. Viel holes Geschwätz und Unfähigkeit.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Damals waren wertschaffende Arbeiter und Bauern angesehende Leute.


Wann in der Geschichte waren Bauern und Arbeiter angesehene Leute?
Egal ob Ost oder West / Sozialismus oder Kapitalismus, Bauern und Arbeiter waren noch nie angesehen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heute sind es gelddruckende Banker, Finanzexperten, und andere legalisierte Kriminelle.



Und damals waren es Adelige, Gutsherren, Fabrikbesitzer oder Parteifunktionäre.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2022)

Oh erwischt. Ok, ich dachte eigentlich an Handwerker jeglicher Art und hatte es dann verallgemeinert. Adlige und Gutsherren waren natürlich auch angesehen, je nach Betrachtungsweise.


----------



## Mirko123 (4 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wann in der Geschichte waren Bauern und Arbeiter angesehene Leute?


Also das Ansehen der Bauern bei uns auf dem Land / im Dorf / war vor 40 Jahren schon besser. Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch einen Vollerwerbsbetrieb und das Dorf wurde durch eine Siedlung erweitert  - die eher weniger zu einer Dorfgemeinschaft beitragen. Verständnis für Lärm in der Erntezeit, Geruchsbelastung nimmt ab. Stattdessen kann sich der Landwirt erzählen lassen, dass er eine Massentierhaltung hat - dass früher die meisten Kühe angebunden waren und das Hausschwein typischerweise im stickigen, dunklen Stallbereich gehalten wurde interressiert doch keinen.
Da wird dann nachgemessen ob auch ein Mindestabstand zu fließende  Gewässern eingehalten wurde. Auch wenn ich dieses "ich habe die  Schnauze voll"- Geheule in unserer Gesellschaft ein nervig finde -  da habe ich dann schon Verständnis dass viele junge Hoferben lieber zusperren.


----------



## Markus (4 Januar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also das Ansehen der Bauern bei uns auf dem Land / im Dorf / war vor 40 Jahren schon besser. Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch einen Vollerwerbsbetrieb und das Dorf wurde durch eine Siedlung erweitert  - die eher weniger zu einer Dorfgemeinschaft beitragen. Verständnis für Lärm in der Erntezeit, Geruchsbelastung nimmt ab. Stattdessen kann sich der Landwirt erzählen lassen, dass er eine Massentierhaltung hat - dass früher die meisten Kühe angebunden waren und das Hausschwein typischerweise im stickigen, dunklen Stallbereich gehalten wurde interressiert doch keinen.
> Da wird dann nachgemessen ob auch ein Mindestabstand zu fließende  Gewässern eingehalten wurde. Auch wenn ich dieses "ich habe die  Schnauze voll"- Geheule in unserer Gesellschaft ein nervig finde -  da habe ich dann schon Verständnis dass viele junge Hoferben lieber zusperren.



Das wird noch hefitg werden in nächster Zeit.
Momentan machen sehr viele dicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also das Ansehen der Bauern bei uns auf dem Land / im Dorf / war vor 40 Jahren schon besser. Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch einen Vollerwerbsbetrieb und das Dorf wurde durch eine Siedlung erweitert - die eher weniger zu einer Dorfgemeinschaft beitragen. Verständnis für Lärm in der Erntezeit, Geruchsbelastung nimmt ab. Stattdessen kann sich der Landwirt erzählen lassen, dass er eine Massentierhaltung hat - dass früher die meisten Kühe angebunden waren und das Hausschwein typischerweise im stickigen, dunklen Stallbereich gehalten wurde interressiert doch keinen.


Bei mir auf dem Land ist es auch so. Von 40 Bauern gibt es vielleicht noch 10 ( alte ) Landwirte, die sagen dann selber das sie wollen das ihre Kinder etwas anderes machen.

Ich habe Respekt vor dem Beruf und finde es schade das es so ist wie es ist. Ich möchte meine Milch nicht aus Polen oder Bulgarien importiert haben.

Imker gibt es auch immer weniger.......


----------



## Heinileini (4 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Imker gibt es auch immer weniger.......


Du kleiner Scherzbold, Michaël! Was sollen die Imker denn machen, wo's doch keine Bienen mehr gibt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2022)

Ich lebe selbst auf den Land und habe als Jugendlicher
auch auf einen Hof gearbeitet. Vor 40 Jahren fing das an,
da hatte noch jeder ein paar Kühe wenn es 50 Bauern waren,
wenn jetzt noch einer Kühe hat ist er ein Exot. 
Die Molkereien haben auch alle dicht gemacht, es gibt nur
eine Großmolkerei 70 KM weg. 
Der aktuelle Schrei ist Biogas und endlose Maisfelder.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du kleiner Scherzbold, Michaël! Was sollen die Imker den machen, wo's doch keine Bienen mehr gibt?


Neue Völker halten und wir sollten mehr Blumen/Obstbäume usw. anpflanzen.

Ich pflanze jeden Frühling 250qm Schmetterlingswiese an. Mehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Schrei ist Biogas und endlose Maisfelder.


Genau, Maisfelder oder dieses schnellwachsende Zuckerrohr/Bambus oder was das ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Neue Völker halten und wir sollten mehr Blumen/Obstbäume usw. anpflanzen.
> 
> Ich pflanze jeden Frühling 250mq Schmetterlingswiese an. Mehr geht leider nicht.


250 mq = mg?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 250 mq = mg?


Quadratmeter, sorry


----------



## hucki (4 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, Maisfelder oder dieses schnellwachsende Zuckerrohr/Bambus oder was das ist...


🤔
Schnellwachsend? 
Photovoltaik, oder?!


----------



## Heinileini (4 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> 🤔
> Schnellwachsend?
> Photovoltaik, oder?!


Bei Zuckerrohr/Bambus dürfte es sich noch um den altmodischen Vorgänger von Photovoltaik, also um Chlorophyllaik handeln.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> 🤔
> Schnellwachsend?
> Photovoltaik, oder?!


Ich meine das Zeug:
Sieht man bei mir mittlerweile auf vielen Feldern
https://www.energiezukunft.eu/erneuerbare-energien/biomasse/aufkeimende-hoffnung/


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2022)

Stichwort Imker:
Es ist falsch, dass es immer weniger Imker gibt.
Die Zahlen steigen.
Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen Händler für Imkereibedarf.
Der sieht die Entwicklung positiv.
Neuer Trend: Imkerei in der Stadt.
Der Honig aus der Stadt ist besser als der meiste Honig von Land.
Weniger Pestizide und mehr Artenreichtum bei den Pflanzen.

Stichwort Bauern:
Hier jammern wir wieder, dass die Kleinen sterben.
Dabei ist eigentlich recht einfach hier was zu tun.
Einfach im Hofladen einkaufen. In unserer Ecke gibt es immer mehr davon.
Aber:
Es ist eben viel bequemer alles im Supermarkt zu bekommen als 3 bis 4 Hofläden anzuklappern bis man den Einkauf durch hat.
Meine Frau und ich versuchen es immer öfter zu machen, aber es ist schon nervig und da sind schon schnell mal 2-3 Stunden Zeit und 50km Strecke weg. Von manchen Preisen will ich auch nicht reden. Nicht mal beim Fleich aber z.B. bei Nudeln oder Müsli.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es ist falsch, dass es immer weniger Imker gibt.
> Die Zahlen steigen.
> Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen Händler für Imkereibedarf.
> Der sieht die Entwicklung positiv.


Das ist mir neu, wenn es so ist dann freut es mich sehr.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Einfach im Hofladen einkaufen.


Mache ich schon ( Anreise zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Von manchen Preisen will ich auch nicht reden.


Situation bei mir:
Eier vom Hof sind günstiger als bei Aldi, Honig vom Imker ist günstiger als Honig bei Aldi, Fleisch und Käse ist deutlich teurer beim Hof/Metzger wobei man sagen muss, man bekommt da wirklich echtes Fleisch und echten Käse und nix gepanschtes "Artiges".

PS: 
Ich habe einen guten Biohof nicht weit weg von mir. Da kommen auch gerne die Hausfrauen aus Augsburg hin mit ihren Q7, X5 und ML's mit einem Kindersitz drin hin um ökologisch einzukaufen 😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber:
> Es ist eben viel bequemer alles im Supermarkt zu bekommen als 3 bis 4 Hofläden anzuklappern bis man den Einkauf durch hat.
> Meine Frau und ich versuchen es immer öfter zu machen, aber es ist schon nervig und da sind schon schnell mal 2-3 Stunden Zeit und 50km Strecke weg. Von manchen Preisen will ich auch nicht reden. Nicht mal beim Fleich aber z.B. bei Nudeln oder Müsli.


das ist aber auch nicht mehr so die großen Handelsketten
bieten mittlerweile auch Regionales an.
Bei uns ist zb ein großer Edeka, da bekomme ich Regionale
Eier und Honig, es stehen da die Bauern oder Imker drauf, die
man sogar kennt. Geflügel Produkte kommen von einer großen
Schlachterei 500m von mir. Die Hühner züchtet unter anderen ein
Arbeitskollegen, seit über 20 Jahren. Der erzählt mir das die Schlachterei
strengste Auflagen an das Futter hat, wann eingestallt wird, was an
Medikamenten verabreicht werden darf. Das Gefügel zählt als 1A
Qualität und mein Kollege ist auch nicht unzufrieden.
Das Fleisch im Edeka kommt von kleinen Lokalen Schlachthof, damit
meine ich nicht Tönnies der auch Lokal ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das ist aber auch nicht mehr so die großen Handelsketten
> bieten mittlerweile auch Regionales an.


Das ist gut, allerdings ist hier immer die Frage was kommt finanziell beim Regionalen an. Daher kaufe ich insofern möglich direkt am Hof. Natürlich geht nicht alles.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2022)

Bei den Hofläden ist auch einiges Passiert,
im Nachbarort gibt es einen, da ist Selbstbedienung,
allerdings auch an der Kasse. Das heißt es ist keiner
im Laden, die Kasse steht mit einen Taschenrechner 
auf den Tisch. Mann rechnet selber aus was man gekauft
hat, legt das Geld in die Kasse und nimmt sich das Wechselgeld
raus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei den Hofläden ist auch einiges Passiert,
> im Nachbarort gibt es einen, da ist Selbstbedienung,
> allerdings auch an der Kasse. Das heißt es ist keiner
> im Laden, die Kasse steht mit einen Taschenrechner
> ...


Bei mir auch so, auf dem Hof wo ich Eier oder Suppenhühner hole ist meistens niemand da, es liegen aber oft um die 100€ offen in einem Schälchen.

Das klappt aber wohl nur auf dem Land so


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2022)

Die Spannbreite der Hofläden bei uns ist auch groß.
Von der einfachen Verkaufhütte mit offener Kasse bis zum „Supermarkt“.
Nett ist es immer vor dem Demeter Bioladen. Lastenrad bis hin zur S-Klasse 
OK war ne Hybrid S-Klasse .


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau, Maisfelder oder dieses schnellwachsende Zuckerrohr/Bambus oder was das ist...


Als Alternative wird noch Silfi angebaut. Ist energiereicher und mehrjährig.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> [..]  damit meine ich nicht Tönnies der auch Lokal ist.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

Moin,

einmal zum Thema Schweine:
Ein befreundeter Schweinebauer (macht nebenbei auch Biogas...) moniert immer wieder die zu günstigen Schweinepreise. Er kämpft u.a. mit den "Tierwohl"-Siegeln. Derzeit hält er die Tiere nach dem Tierwohlstandard 2 und überlegt auf 3 umzustellen/aufzurüsten. Allerdings sorgt er sich um die Wirtschaftlichkeit. Da muss die Politik noch mit klareren Regeln nachsteuern.

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob es bei den günstigen Schweinepreisen auch daran liegen kann, dass wir einfach weniger Schweinefleisch konsumieren? Ich kenne viele Leute, die mehr auf ihre Ernährung achten und deswegen ihren Fleischkonsum reduziert haben. Manche sind Vegetarier oder Veganer geworden. Manche essen eher Rind oder Fisch. Sicher haben auch viele Leute nichts geändert. Aber die essen ja nicht auf einmal mehr Fleisch um den Verlust durch Diejenigen zu kompensieren, die es nicht mehr oder weniger essen.
Auch vor Jahren wurde schon zu viel Schweinefleisch produziert. Wenn jetzt der Konsum zurückgeht, ist es eine logische, marktwirtschaftliche Konsequenz, dass die Preise fallen. Ich hoffe, es wird nicht wieder mehr subventioniert. Andernfalls würde trotz geringer Nachfrage weiterhin zu viel Schweinefleisch produziert. Das kann auch nicht im Sinne von Tierschutzverbänden sein.
Denn hohe Produktionszahlen bedingen eine geringere (Tierlebens-)qualität zugunsten der Quantität. Je höher der Tierwohlstandard, desto mehr Fläche/Schwein muss zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Das geht nicht unendlich. Wenn man weniger Schweine halten kann, muss der Preis/Schwein höher werden. Insofern müssten die (Über-)Produktionen verringert werden, damit der Preis steigen kann. Damit geht es aber wieder den (in der Vergangenheit bewusst herangezogenen) großen oder sehr großen Mastbetrieben an den Kragen. Auch da hängen Existenzen dran. Ggf. sogar mehr, da nicht nur die "Bauern"-Familie, sondern deren ganzer Betrieb mit den Angestellten gefährdet wird.

Also, egal, was man wie macht. Irgendwer bleibt immer auf der Strecke. Aber das war doch schon immer so?! Auch in der "guten", alten Zeit. Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, dass mehr (Bio)HofLäden entstehen und man vermehrt die Möglichkeit hat, bewusst (Was soll das denn heißen?!) bzw. ökologisch einzukaufen. Ob das auch immer ökonomisch ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da, wie meine Vorredner schon schrieben, mehrere Läden über größere Entfernungen angesteuert werden müssen. Wenn man da umweltbewusst mit dem Fahrrad (mit Anhänger) unterwegs sein will, muss man schon fast einen halben Tag dafür einplanen. Mit dem Auto geht das natürlich einfacher (Umweltbelastung?). Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob ein gesundes, ökologisches (Land-)Leben nur den reichen Mitbürgern zur Verfügung steht. Auch schon wieder das "nächste Faß".

Zurück zum Thema: Was macht eigentlich Omikron?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Situation bei mir:
> Eier vom Hof sind günstiger als bei Aldi, Honig vom Imker ist günstiger als Honig bei Aldi, Fleisch und Käse ist deutlich teurer beim Hof/Metzger wobei man sagen muss, man bekommt da wirklich echtes Fleisch und echten Käse und nix gepanschtes "Artiges".
> 
> PS:
> Ich habe einen guten Biohof nicht weit weg von mir. Da kommen auch gerne die Hausfrauen aus Augsburg hin mit ihren Q7, X5 und ML's mit einem Kindersitz drin hin um ökologisch einzukaufen 😂


In Augsburg oder München befindest Du Dich ja auch mit einem X5 oder Q7 auf der untersten Stufe der Zoologie.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> In Augsburg oder München befindest Du Dich ja auch mit einem X5 oder Q7 auf der untersten Stufe der Zoologie.


Das stimmt, deshalb fahren die auch raus aufs Land zum einkaufen. Im Bioladen vor Ort schämen sie sich vielleicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, dass mehr (Bio)HofLäden entstehen und man vermehrt die Möglichkeit hat, bewusst (Was soll das denn heißen?!) bzw. ökologisch einzukaufen.


Leider ist es so, das man es sich leisten können muss, sich gesund und bewusst zu ernähren. Daher greifen wohl auch (zu) viele zum günstigsten Schweinefleisch.


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Gut, günstig ist etwas anderes. Aber ich habe ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich die Tiere auf der Weide oder im Gehege herumspringen sehe und weiß, dass es ihnen im Leben gutgegangen ist. Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne mehr und esse lieber seltener Fleisch. Und der Unterschied beim Geschmack ist es allemal Wert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne mehr und esse lieber seltener Fleisch. Und der Unterschied beim Geschmack ist es allemal Wert.


Das sehe ich zu 100% auch so.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... Das mit den Hofläden finde ich eine gute Sache, wenn da wirklich nur selbst produzierte, unverarbeitete, verträglich produzierte Dinge verkauft werden. Keine Ahnung, ob der Begriff "Hofladen" irgendwie geschützt ist. Wie immer trau ich dem Frieden auch nicht so ganz, da gibts bestimmt auch schwarze Schafe.

Zum Thema vegan/vegetarisch, was dort so in den Läden als "gesund" verkauft wird, sind hochindustriell zusammengebaute Produkte, mag vielleicht sein, dass da kein tierischer Grundstoff dabei ist, aber gesund und ökologisch ist das auf keinen Fall, und natürlich schon gleich garnicht.

Jedenfalls wirds den Verbrauchern aber auch nicht leicht gemacht, und ich kann mir des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass da auch viel Verarsche dabei ist...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie immer trau ich dem Frieden auch nicht so ganz, da gibts bestimmt auch schwarze Schafe.


Biohof heißt in meinem Fall: Ich kaufe Obst oder Gemüse entweder im Laden am Bauernhof oder ich gehe nach hinten in die
Gewächshäuser und schneide mir selber was ich will.

Natürlich muss einem klar sein das es nur saisonale Produkte gibt. So manchem ist das nicht klar, warum man im Winter am Bauernladen keine
Erdbeeren kaufen kann. Das sind dann halt die Fälle die besser in einen Bioverarscheladen gehen.

Bei "meinem" Biohof gibt es auch etwas abseits Erdbeerfelder die nicht gespritzt werden. Hier muss man im Vergleich zu einem gespritzen Feld mehr Zeit mitbringen da nicht so extrem viele Erdbeeren ranwachsen..... Wem das nicht gefällt => ab in den Bioverarscheladen...

Gesunder Menschenverstand gehört halt dazu.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Achso, was halt in dem Zusammenhang ein riesen Thema ist: Verschwendung bzw. Vernichtung von Lebensmitteln. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass nur ca. 30% von dem, was auf dem Feld wächst auch wirklich verzehrt wird. Der Rest wird irgendwo in der Kette weggeworfen.

Und nebenbei, bei der explodierenden Weltbevölkerung wird es immer schwieriger, alle ökologisch verträglich zu ernähren... Wie soll das gehn? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Der Rest wird irgendwo in der Kette weggeworfen.


Nix weggeworfen => Biogasanlage ( das soll nicht heißen das ich das gut finde ).
Aber du hast recht, wir sind eine Konsumgesellschaft, teilweise im Überfluss und wir schmeißen zu viel weg.


ducati schrieb:


> Und nebenbei, bei der explodierenden Weltbevölkerung wird es immer schwieriger, alle ökologisch verträglich zu ernähren... Wie soll das gehn?


Natürlich geht das nicht, der Großteil wird es sich auch nicht leisten können. Da sind wir wieder beim günstigen Schweinefleisch.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nix weggeworfen => Biogasanlage ( das soll nicht heißen das ich das gut finde ).
> Aber du hast recht, wir sind eine Konsumgesellschaft, teilweise im Überfluss und wir schmeißen zu viel weg.


Ich weiss nicht... Ist trotzdem ärgerlich, wenn nur 30% der Äpfel die auf dem Baum wachsen auch tatsächlich gegessen werden.
Noch schlimmer, ne Avokado aus Chile aus wasserknappen Regionen per Flieger nach deutschland und dann aus dem Kühlschrank in die Biotonne -> Biogasanlage... Das ist doch Irrsinn...



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das nicht, der Großteil wird es sich auch nicht leisten können. Da sind wir wieder beim günstigen Schweinefleisch.


Aber wir wollen doch die Welt retten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ne Avokado aus Chile aus wasserknappen Regionen per Flieger nach deutschland und dann aus dem Kühlschrank in die Biotonne -> Biogasanlage... Das ist doch Irrsinn...


Solange die Menschen das so kaufen wird sich wohl nichts ändern. Außer es kommen gesetzliche Regulationen und da sind wir wieder beim Thema "Der Staat gängelt uns"....



ducati schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht... Ist trotzdem ärgerlich, wenn nur 30% der Äpfel die auf dem Baum wachsen auch tatsächlich gegessen werden.


Bei meinen zwei Apfelbäumen esse ich vielleicht 5 von 100 Äpfeln. Über den Rest dürfen sich diverse Kleintiere freuen


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Der Biobauer, bei dem wir Eier kaufen, macht seit 2 Jahren aus angeknacksten Eiern Nudeln (Spirelli). Die sind dermaßen gut, dass wir eigentlich nur noch Spaghetti im Supermarkt kaufen. So lohnt es sich für Kunden und Bauern. Ich kenne aber auch einen Bauern bei Ulm, der hat einen Vertrag mit A**i abgeschlossen, daraufhin einen Putenstall für 12000 Einheiten gebaut und musste sich dann gefallen lassen, dass der Erzeugerpreis seitens Discounter 1 Jahr später um die Hälfte reduziert wurde. Dass der jetzt kein Qualitätsfleisch produzieren kann, ist auch klar. Aber im Unterschied zu den Discountern, hat er in Brüssel/Berlin keine Lobbyisten laufen.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Solange die Menschen das so kaufen wird sich wohl nichts ändern. Außer es kommen gesetzliche Regulationen und da sind wir wieder beim Thema "Der Staat gängelt uns"....


Glaub Markus und ich sind nicht per se gegen Gesetze sondern FÜR vernüftige Gesetze 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinen zwei Apfelbäumen esse ich vielleicht 5 von 100 Äpfeln. Über den Rest dürfen sich diverse Kleintiere freuen


Ja, ich glaub, Du weisst schon, was ich meine:
Am Bodensee gibt es anstatt Urwald nur Apfelplantagen mit hochgezüchteten Sorten als Monokultur. Diese werden mit viel Einsatz, u.U. Chemie, Wasser, Arbeitskraft, Technik usw. angebaut und geerntet. Danach werden die ersten schon entsorgt, weil z.B. zu klein. Dann bei der Lagerung wieder welche. Dann im Supermarkt. Und zu Hause beim Kunden nochmal...
Und so läuft das bei so gut wie allen Lebensmitteln.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinen zwei Apfelbäumen esse ich vielleicht 5 von 100 Äpfeln. Über den Rest dürfen sich diverse Kleintiere freuen


ist bei mir auch so. Die Natur ist verschwenderisch. Der Mensch will aber auf der einen Seite "effizient" (Plantagen) sein und auf der anderen Seite auf nichts verzichten (Plantagen in Gewächshäusern).


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinen zwei Apfelbäumen esse ich vielleicht 5 von 100 Äpfeln. Über den Rest dürfen sich diverse Kleintiere freuen


Dafür gibt es doch die Mostereien der Obst- und Gartenbauvereine.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so. Die Natur ist verschwenderisch. Der Mensch will aber auf der einen Seite "effizient" (Plantagen) sein und auf der anderen Seite auf nichts verzichten (Plantagen in Gewächshäusern).


ok, dann noch ein anderes Beispiel, die Meere werden mit industrieellen Fangflotten leergefischt, und davon wird dann aber auch nur 30% wirklich gegessen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch die Mostereien der Obst- und Gartenbauvereine.


Dann haben meine Kleintierchen aber nichts mehr und die sollen wegen mir auch satt werden


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ok, dann noch ein anderes Beispiel, die Meere werden mit industrieellen Fangflotten leergefischt, und davon wird dann aber auch nur 30% wirklich gegessen...


Auch so eine Mafia.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ok, dann noch ein anderes Beispiel, die Meere werden mit industrieellen Fangflotten leergefischt, und davon wird dann aber auch nur 30% wirklich gegessen...


Tja, so ist das halt wenn man für 80 Millionen Einwohner ein stetig gefülltes Supermarktregal zur Verfügung stellen will. Das Problem sind doch wir selbst, da wir es so wollen ( genauso wie die viele andere Bequemlichkeiten. Stichwort "SameDay Lieferung" ). Wir wollen alles jetzt, sofort, gleich und frisch....

Bei uns im Dorf gibt es noch eine "echte" Bäckerei. Wenn ich da 10 Minuten vor Feierabend hingehe, dann gibt es nur noch 2 verschiedene Sachen zur Auswahl. Für mich ist das OK. Ich kaufe eines davon und bin froh das es nicht in der Tonne landet. Aber vielen anderen stoßt das auf und sie fahren lieber zu Bäckereiketten wo es bis 2 Minuten vor Feierabend das komplette Sortiment gibt ( frisch aufgetaut und gebacken 🤮 )


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das halt wenn man für 80 Millionen Einwohner ein stetig gefülltes Supermarktregal zur Verfügung stellen will. Das Problem sind doch wir selbst, da wir es so wollen ( genauso wie die viele andere Bequemlichkeiten. Stichwort "SameDay Lieferung" ). Wir wollen alles jetzt, sofort, gleich und frisch....
> 
> Bei uns im Dorf gibt es noch eine "echte" Bäckerei. Wenn ich da 10 Minuten vor Feierabend hingehe, dann gibt es nur noch 2 verschiedene Sachen zur Auswahl. Für mich ist das OK. Ich kaufe eines davon und bin froh das es nicht in der Tonne landet. Aber vielen anderen stoßt das auf und sie fahren lieber zu Bäckereiketten wo es bis 2 Minuten vor Feierabend das komplette Sortiment gibt ( frisch aufgetaut und gebacken 🤮 )


Ähm ja vielleicht hast Du recht, aber ich sehe es als zu einfach an, immer dem kleinen einzelnen Menschen die Schuld zuzuschieben... Er ist auch nur ein kleines Rädchen im System. Nur wenn das System es dem Menschen auch einfach ermöglicht, sich ökologisch zu bewegen, ist das System ein gutes...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Nur wenn das System es dem Menschen auch einfach ermöglicht, sich ökologisch zu bewegen, ist das System ein gutes


Naja, wie gesagt, Möglichkeiten gibt es meiner Meinung nach. Nur kann sich die nicht jeder leisten. Gut und gesund ist leider teuer.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, Möglichkeiten gibt es meiner Meinung nach. Nur kann sich die nicht jeder leisten. Gut und gesund ist leider teuer.


Ja, Möglichkeiten gibt es. Es ist aber auch teilweise anstrengend/unbequem...
Die Gesellschaft bleibt aber trotzdem erstmal eine Konsum-/Wegwerf-/Wachstumsgesellschaft... Da stellt man sich halt auch gegen das System, wenn man anders leben will... Auf vielen Ebenen sollte sich auch etwas ändern in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit.
Geplante Obsoleszenz ist auch son ein Thema... Das gehört erstmal verboten. Aber da werden lieber Glühlampen verboten. Und oft durch billigen kurzlebigen LED-Elektroschrott-Kram ersetzt...
Die Welt ist schlecht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Hier auch mal was interessantes zum lesen:
https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...t-.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE

Ausschnitte:


> Sommerreifen verraten Fake​
> Das Foto wurde ihr zum Verhängnis. Lange hatte den Tweet schon abgeschickt, Menschen regten sich schon auf über die neue Eskalation durch Impfgegner, der Tweet hatte Tausende Likes. Da erkannte Lange das Reifenmodell auf dem Foto in der Nachricht. Vredestein, Sommerreifen, und das Foto sehr professionell. Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich: Es stammt von der Fotoagentur Imago und ist auf zahlreichen Seiten zu finden. Mara Schmidt hat das Foto nicht gemacht.





> Doch nicht nur das: Auch ihre Profilbilder stammen aus Fotodatenbanken für Werbefotografie. Die vermeintliche Würzburger Krankenschwester auf einem Foto ist eine in den USA fotografierte Frau für Bilder zum Thema Ärzte. Fotos, auf denen in zwei verschiedenen Mercedes und einem Audi Händchen gehalten werden – auch sie sind im Netz zu finden.


Da sieht man mal, wem manche da so auf Instagram folgen und glauben schenken...


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier auch mal was interessantes zum lesen:


ich sag doch, die Welt ist schlecht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich sag doch, die Welt ist schlecht


Nö, es gibt nur zu viele die alles mitmachen und alles glauben.


----------



## jensemann (5 Januar 2022)

Bei uns in der Region stehen bei den Bauern, im Nachbarort sogar beim Metzger, Automaten mit den verschiedensten Leckereien. Da bekommt man auch spontan am Samstag Abend noch ein Nackensteak für den Grill was am Freitag noch grunzte. Die SB-Läden für Kartoffeln und Eier mit Kasse des Vertrauens sind auch Standard. Leere Eierkartons bringt man wieder mit und stellt sie für andere ab wenn man sie nicht selbst voll wieder mitnehmen will/muss.
25ct für ein Ei was noch "Arschwarm" ist, finde ich auch nicht zu teuer, dafür sind sie unsortiert in der Größe.
Die unterschiedlichen Bauern haben meist Schilder aushängen mit den Schlachtdaten für Rinder, Schweine, Hühner. Da kann man sich drauf einstellen und entspechend bestellen. Wir füllen dann 2 - 3 Mal im Jahr den Froster auf und müssen dadurch kaum noch an die Fleischtheke. Ja, es ist teurer aber die Qualität überzeugt und ist es Wert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> "Arschwarm"


Der ist gut 🤣


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Vermutlich wird gleich ein Korinthenkacker wegen eines Verstoßes gegen die Kühlkette Protest einlegen. Und die Eierkartons sind auch nicht desinfiziert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird gleich ein Korinthenkacker wegen eines Verstoßes gegen die Kühlkette Protest einlegen.


Und eine Anzeige wegen eines fehlenden Hygienekonzept, fehlendes Kassensystem bei Mitnahmeeiern,
vernachlässigte Aufsichtspflicht ( könnte ja jemand ein faules Ei in den Schrank legen... )


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Bei den Amis wäre der Bauer schon Bankrott.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bei den Amis wäre der Bauer schon Bankrott.


Und lebenslang im Gefängnis


----------



## jensemann (5 Januar 2022)

Weil die Amis die Eier "desinfizieren" und damit die natürliche Schutzschicht entfernen. Dadurch MUSS das Ei anschliessend gekühlt werden. In EU ist das nicht der Fall und Eier gehören in D nicht zwingend in die Kühlkette. Zwischen 8° - 25° C sind Eier durchaus 6 - 8 Wochen haltbar.


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> einmal zum Thema Schweine:
> Ein befreundeter Schweinebauer (macht nebenbei auch Biogas...) moniert immer wieder die zu günstigen Schweinepreise. Er kämpft u.a. mit den "Tierwohl"-Siegeln. Derzeit hält er die Tiere nach dem Tierwohlstandard 2 und überlegt auf 3 umzustellen/aufzurüsten. Allerdings sorgt er sich um die Wirtschaftlichkeit. Da muss die Politik noch mit klareren Regeln nachsteuern.
> ...



Wenn der Preis für ein Ferkel von >60€ auf <20€ fällt, dann liegt das nicht daran weil sich in Deutschland ein paar Leute bewusster ernähren. 

Sicher spielen auch geschlossene Gaststätten und vor allem Kantinen eine Rolle.

Den Löwenanteil macht - oh großes Wunder - China aus... 

Die importieren nix mehr aus DE weil wir hier die ASP haben. Während hier alles vor die Hunde ging haben die spanischen Bauern kräftig investiert um die angestiegen Nachfrage aus China beliefern zu können.  Ich kenne die aktuellen Zahlen aus Spanien nicht. Aber mittelfristig dürften auch die Bauern ein Probleme haben ihre Kredite zu zaen weil der Chines im eigenen Land gigantische Schweineställe (Hochhäuser) baut. 

Vielleicht alles nur Zufall, vielleicht auch eine weiteres Puzzlestück in der destabisierung Europas.

Auch in Handelsketten wie Edeka gibt's teilweise hochwertig produziertes Fleisch aus dem Tierwohlstandard 3 oder 4.

Für so einen Bauer ist so eine Umstellung aber nicht mit einem Sack Stroh getan. Die Investitionen gehen schnell in die Millionen. Die meisten von den armen Kerlen gehören ohnehin schon irgendeiner Bank.

Wenn in Brüssel jemand meint, dass die Spaltenbreite statt 20mm nur noch 18mm sein darf, dann kostet das hier sehr viele Leute sehr viele hunderttausendeuro...


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Glaub Markus und ich sind nicht per se gegen Gesetze sondern FÜR vernüftige Gesetze



Ich bin an der Stelle grundsätzlich gegen Gesetze die den Erzeuger ficken weil der Markt so ist wie er ist.

Wenn die Ideologen es nicht schaffen zu überzeugen, dann muss man halt wieder verbieten. Erbärmlich... Ich kann eine solche Politik nicht respektieren - ich bleibe dabei: Es sind Idioten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Stelle grundsätzlich gegen Gesetze .... weil der Markt so ist wie er ist.


Ich bin auch dagegen. Wo fängt so was an und wo hört es auf. Muss ich mir per Gesetz verbieten lassen eine importierte
Mango zu essen?

Wenn dann muss man anfangen umzudenken ( und halt die Leute die sie trotzdem essen wollen lassen ).

PS:
Es gibt auch Alternativen ( ok, in minimalster Stückzahl aber ein schöner Ansatz. Kam erst ein Fernsehbericht drüber ):
https://www.tropenhaus-am-rennsteig.de/

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/stil/mo...te-aus-der-oberfraenkischen-provinz-1.3994757

https://forschung.hswt.de/forschungsprojekt/1703-klein-eden-caramba


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Januar 2022)

> Ich bin an der Stelle grundsätzlich gegen Gesetze die den Erzeuger ficken weil der Markt so ist wie er ist.



Die Frau Klöckner war auch immer der Meinung, dass der Markt alles regeln würde. Ob ihr die Meinung von Nestlé beigebracht wurde, frägt man sich allerdings auch. Der Markt regelt hier definitiv nichts. Nestlé und Co sind interressiert an billigem Fleisch, welches sie billig in alle Herren Länder exportieren können. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass hier Fleisch für die ganze Welt produziert wird, gefüttert mit importiertem Soja, welches da angebaut wird, wo zuvor Urwälder standen und die Gülle dann auf den Feldern in Deutschland landet wo es in der Menge entsprechend belastend für das Grundwasser ist.

Es muss erst mal anfangen mit einer ordentlichen Kennzeichnung (wogegen sich die Industrie wehrt). Darauf muss unter anderem klar ersichtlich, sein wo das Schwein unter welchen Bedingungen aufgewachsen ist (nicht nur in welchem Land es geschlachtet wurde). Dann kann der Verbraucher schon mal entscheiden, was es ihm Wert ist, ggf. mehr Geld auszugeben.

Die meisten können sich sehr wohl teureres Fleisch leisten, aber da ist halt die deutsche Mentalität beim Essen: Geiz ist geil.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> wo *das Schwein* unter welchen Bedingungen aufgewachsen ist


Dann müsste man ja angeben, dass das eine Stück Schweinefleisch von 5 oder mehr Schweinen stammt
( Stichwort Fleischreste per Enzym zu ganzen Stücken "verbinden" 🤢🤮 )



> Nach Analogkäse, Garnelen- und Schinken-Imitaten müssen Verbraucher jetzt auf eine weitere Mogelpackung in Kühltheken, Kantinen oder Gaststätten gefasst sein: auf Klebefleisch. Das natürliche Enzym Transglutaminase macht es möglich: Kleine Fleischreste und -fetzen werden zu einem ganzen Stück zusammengefügt, etwa zu einer täuschend echten Scheibe Rinderfilet oder zu einem Nußschinken. Der Kunde kann die Mogelei nicht erkennen. Selbst Lebensmittelkontrolleure könnten Geklebtes erst im Labor ausmachen, sagt Katrin Grimmer, Sprecherin des Bayerischen Landesamts für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit (LGL).


Quelle


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Januar 2022)

Falls ihr ein neues Stichwort braucht, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, ich regel das schon 😅😂🤣.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mein Freund Lauterbach (MFL) hat modelliert, dass zur Jahreswende der Mutant "Omikron" hart zuschlagen wird...


Na so langsam wird es doch! Auf MFL kann man sich verlassen, keine Frage.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Falls ihr ein neues Stichwort braucht, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, ich regel das schon 😅😂🤣.


Nicht fragen, einfach tun, Dagobert!



Oberchefe schrieb:


> ... aber da ist halt die deutsche Mentalität beim Essen: Geiz ist geil.


Bist nicht Du der wahre Erfinder der Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität, Uncle Scrooge?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Bist nicht Du der wahre Erfinder der Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität, Uncle Scrooge?


Nein, das ist doch @Onkel Dagobert


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, das ist doch @Onkel Dagobert


Sag ich doch.


> Dagobert Duck (häufig auch Onkel Dagobert, Kosename Bertel, im englischen Original *Scrooge McDuck* oder Uncle Scrooge bzw. $crooge McDuck, Uncle $crooge; Kosename Scroogey) ist eine ursprünglich amerikanische Comicfigur in Entengestalt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.


OkOk, ich habe nur gesehen das du @Oberchefe zitierst und war etwas verwirrt wen du nun meinst.
Alles ok


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Falls ihr ein neues Stichwort braucht, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, ich regel das schon 😅😂🤣.


Stichwort in Verbindung mit Schweine schlachten ist gut


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

Komisch,

Threadtitel:
"Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft?"

Antwort:


dekuika schrieb:


> Stichwort in Verbindung mit Schweine schlachten ist gut



Wo sich so eine Diskussion hinbewegen kann


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Komisch,
> 
> Threadtitel:
> "Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft?"
> ...


Was hast Du denn? Stichwort bei impfen ist doch ok.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Komisch,
> 
> Threadtitel:
> "Ist die Bevölkerung in Deutschland geimpft?"
> ...


Ja, wir drehen uns im Kreis, Mario.
'Stichwort' passt nämlich gut zu 'impfen'. Besser als zu 'schlachten', so weit ich weiss.
Oder bekommen die Schweine beim Geschlachtet-werden einem finalen BetäubungsStich?  
Schächten ist jedenfalls nicht erlaubt.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Muss ich mir per Gesetz verbieten lassen eine importierte Mango zu essen?


Hab ich ja nicht geschrieben, in meinem Zusammenhang ging es darum, wenn die Mangos schon um die halbe Welt geflogen sind, und dort auch unter schlechten Ökobedingungen angebaut werden, es doppelt verwerflich ist, 50% davon dann in Deutschland auchnoch wegzuwerfen...
Wenn man die produzierten Nachrungsmittel vielleicht schonmal zu 60 oder 80% auch wirklich essen würde, müsste man weniger produzieren und hätte bei der Produktion weniger Probleme...


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Ähnliches gilt natürlich auch für das Wegwerfen von rückgelieferten Waren bei Amazon oder generell wenn das chinesische Plastikspielzeug zu Hause nach einmal Benutzen in der Tonne landet...
Die Welt ist doch schlecht


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Frau Klöckner war auch immer der Meinung, dass der Markt alles regeln würde. Ob ihr die Meinung von Nestlé beigebracht wurde, frägt man sich allerdings auch. Der Markt regelt hier definitiv nichts. Nestlé und Co sind interressiert an billigem Fleisch, welches sie billig in alle Herren Länder exportieren können. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass hier Fleisch für die ganze Welt produziert wird, gefüttert mit importiertem Soja, welches da angebaut wird, wo zuvor Urwälder standen und die Gülle dann auf den Feldern in Deutschland landet wo es in der Menge entsprechend belastend für das Grundwasser ist.
> 
> Es muss erst mal anfangen mit einer ordentlichen Kennzeichnung (wogegen sich die Industrie wehrt). Darauf muss unter anderem klar ersichtlich, sein wo das Schwein unter welchen Bedingungen aufgewachsen ist (nicht nur in welchem Land es geschlachtet wurde). Dann kann der Verbraucher schon mal entscheiden, was es ihm Wert ist, ggf. mehr Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Die meisten können sich sehr wohl teureres Fleisch leisten, aber da ist halt die deutsche Mentalität beim Essen: Geiz ist geil.



Der "Markt" ist die Gesellschaft.
Und wenn die meint etwas ändern zu müssen - dann muss sie an sich selbst was ändern!
Wenn man dann zur Gewissenberuhigung irgendwelche Schwätzer in die Politik wählt die das Problem auf dem Rücken der Produzenten austragen ist das erbärmlich und heuchlerisch.
Erst recht wenn man bedenkt das es auf der einen Seite Druck durch EU-Weiten und Globalen Handel gibt, und auf der anderen Seite ein paar Träumer in diesem Land die Welt verändern wollen - auf kosten dieses Landes.

Sollen wir an der Stelle dann zum aktuellen Thema Atomkraft wechseln?
Es würde so schön passen weil hier die deutsche Politik auf genau die selbe Art und weise ihren tollen Humor beweisen hat...
...und wie der Rest der Welt gezeigt hat was er davon hält.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der "Markt" ist die Gesellschaft.
> Und wenn die meint etwas ändern zu müssen - dann muss sie an sich selbst was ändern!
> Wenn man dann zur Gewissenberuhigung irgendwelche Schwätzer in die Politik wählt die das Problem auf dem Rücken der Produzenten austragen ist das erbärmlich und heuchlerisch.


Die großen Konzerne haben doch so viel Macht, ihre eigenen finanziellen Vorteile zu erzielen, da hat der einzelne doch keine Chance. Selbst die Politik vielleicht nicht.
Eigentlich brauchts weltweite einheitliche langfristige Rahmenbedingungen, die die aktuellen Probleme (Überbevölkerung, Umweltzerstörung) angehen.
Oder so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Die großen Konzerne haben doch so viel Macht, ihre eigenen finanziellen Vorteile zu erzielen, da hat der einzelne doch keine Chance. Selbst die Politik vielleicht nicht.
> Eigentlich brauchts weltweite einheitliche langfristige Rahmenbedingungen, die die aktuellen Probleme (Überbevölkerung, Umweltzerstörung) angehen.
> Oder so 🤷‍♂️



Wenn man das abgepackte Zeug einfach im Regel liegen lässt, oder nochmal darüber nachdenkt ob es wirklich jeden Tag Fleisch geben muss, oder sich zum Mittagessen 30min mehr Zeit nimmt als in den DriveIn zu fahren, dann können diese bösen Konzerne GARNIX! Die stillen auch nur die Bedürfnisse des Martes.

Aber das mit der Eigenverantwortung ist in dieser Gesellschaft halt so eine Sache, wir wählen lieber irgendwelche Idioten die uns sagen was wir zu tun haben - das ist bequemer.

Ich will es nicht bequem - ich will Leben und nicht auf den Tod warten während sich jemand um alles "kümmert".


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn man das abgepackte Zeug einfach im Regel liegen lässt, oder nochmal darüber nachdenkt ob es wirklich jeden Tag Fleisch geben muss, oder sich zum Mittagessen 30min mehr Zeit nimmt als in den DriveIn zu fahren, dann können diese bösen Konzerne GARNIX! Die stillen auch nur die Bedürfnisse des Martes.


Das ist die Theorie, in der Praxis glaube ich nicht drann, dass das genügend Leute machen. Die kleinen Leute werden doch auch von allen Seiten beeinflusst, falls sie überhaupt drüber nachdenken, was sie tun.

Heut steht doch überall Öko drauf. Das kaufen dann die Leute und glauben, die Welt ist gerettet. Ist sie aber nicht, sondern das war nur Verarsche der kleinen Leute.

Gleiches Spiel, Datensammelwut der großen Konzerne. Das will auch niemand und trotzdem gibts das. Klar, überreden wir jetzt mal die Welt, keine Google oder Facebook mehr zu nutzen. Viel Erfolg 
Sowas gehört einfach sinnvoll verboten!


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn man das abgepackte Zeug einfach im Regel liegen lässt, oder nochmal darüber nachdenkt ob es wirklich jeden Tag Fleisch geben muss, oder sich zum Mittagessen 30min mehr Zeit nimmt als in den DriveIn zu fahren, dann können diese bösen Konzerne GARNIX! Die stillen auch nur die Bedürfnisse des Martes.


Genau deshalb gab es bei uns heute selbstgemachte Pizza.


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das ist die Theorie, in der Praxis glaube ich nicht drann, dass das genügend Leute machen. Die kleinen Leute werden doch auch von allen Seiten beeinflusst, falls sie überhaupt drüber nachdenken, was sie tun.
> 
> Heut steht doch überall Öko drauf. Das kaufen dann die Leute und glauben, die Welt ist gerettet. Ist sie aber nicht, sondern das war nur Verarsche der kleinen Leute.
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch... 80% Idioten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> in der Praxis glaube ich nicht drann, dass das genügend Leute machen.


Natürlich nicht, niemals.

Es ist doch ein Witz. So viele schimpfen über Amazon und Co aber 95% aller nutzen es.
Das meißte ist doch reine Bequemlichkeit / Faulheit / Gewohnheit / Dummheit.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Sag ich doch... 80% Idioten





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das meißte ist doch reine Bequemlichkeit / Faulheit / Gewohnheit / Dummheit.


ja. Nur warum ist das so? Zu wenig Bildung, ständige Beeinflussung, Suchtverhalten, falsche Wertvorstellungen... Am Ende ist der  einzelne Mensch auch nur das Produkt seiner Erziehung, Beeinflussung, Umwelt... Und von daher das Ergebnis des schlechten Systems. Vielleicht legts das System auch einfach drauf an, möglichst viele dumme Menschen auf der Welt zu haben, die dann das chinesische Plastikspielzeug kaufen.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Anstatt mal die Schuld den Großen, denen da oben, der Politik, dem System... zu geben. Wird immer versucht, den kleinen Leuten ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden...

Wenn die kleinen mal eben alles verändern könnten, dann hätte es auch den 2. Weltkrieg nicht gegeben. Oder warum haben da alle mitgemacht? Alles eine Frage der Beeinflussung und Propaganda.

Und zum Mauerfall: das war echt ne Verkettung von vielen glücklichen Zufällen gleichzeitig, dass das geklappt hat.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ... die dann das chinesische Plastikspielzeug kaufen.


Spätestens, wenn jemand feststellt, dass das vermeintlich "unchinesische" Spielzeug ebenfalls in China hergestellt wird, könnte schon der eine oder andere auf diese verwegene Idee kommen.


----------



## dekuika (5 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Spätestens, wenn jemand feststellt, dass das vermeintlich "unchinesische" Spielzeug ebenfalls in China hergestellt wird, könnte schon der eine oder andere auf diese verwegene Idee kommen.


Das ist das gleiche wie bei der "deutschen" Elektronik. Z.B. Simatic


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche wie bei der "deutschen" Elektronik. Z.B. Simatic


Sicher doch. Das PlastikSpielzeug ist nur exemplarisch.
In den Siebzigern des letzten Jahrhunderts fing es für mich sichtbar doch schon an:
- Blaupunkt CassettenRecorder: made in Japan.
- TaschenRechner hp25: made in Singapor.
Nun gut, China war es noch nicht, aber Outsourcing nach Asien sehr wohl.

Aber wir haben uns seitdem weiterentwickelt. Outsourcing nach Ungarn, Polen, ... , damit man guten Gewissens 'Made in EU' draufschreiben kann, wenn auch deren Zulieferer in China sitzen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> .. Heut steht doch überall Öko drauf. Das kaufen dann die Leute und glauben, die Welt ist gerettet. Ist sie aber nicht, sondern das war nur Verarsche der kleinen Leute..


Das ist doch eine gute Überleitung zum Thema "E-Auto" .


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine gute Überleitung zum Thema "E-Auto" .



Erst nach den Atomkraftwerken!
Ständig schweift du vom Thema ab und diskutiert abseits der Agenda! 🧐


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2022)

Hmm, wie will man denn die E-Autos laden, ohne Atomkraftwerke? 🤔😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wie will man denn die E-Autos laden, ohne Atomkraftwerke? 🤔😉


Mit Biogasanlagen, alle importierten Mangos rein und gut 😅


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wie will man denn die E-Autos laden, ohne Atomkraftwerke? 🤔😉


Wer spricht denn von laden/fahren?!
Die e-Autos müssen in erster Linie *gekauft* werden!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2022)

Jetzt mal wieder zurück zu Corona,
Humor hat er ….


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder zurück zu Corona,
> Humor hat er ….
> Anhang anzeigen 58407


Also bei uns ist Sylvester schon 5 Tage her


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist Sylvester schon 5 Tage her


Bist du den schon wieder nüchtern oder
liegst du noch unterm Weinachtsbaum?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wie will man denn die E-Autos laden, ohne Atomkraftwerke? 🤔😉


Interessant wird es, wenn es bidirektional bezahlbar wird und entsprechende Tarife gibt.
Schau mer mal, ob da was in Zukunft kommt.


----------



## hucki (5 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lipperlandstern schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also bei uns ist Sylvester schon 5 Tage her
> ...


Wenn Sylvester auch seine Töchter mit hatte, kann man(n) schon mal die Zeit vergessen:




😁


----------



## kafiphai (5 Januar 2022)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wie will man denn die E-Autos laden, ohne Atomkraftwerke? 🤔😉


Auf dem Autodach ein kleines Windrad montieren. Fahrtwind hat man doch so wie so. Einmal anschubsen .. läuft!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn Sylvester auch seine Töchter mit hatte, kann man(n) schon mal die Zeit vergessen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58408
> 
> ...


Was für ein Glück, dass die Mädels muttiert sind und nicht vatiert.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2022)

@kafiphai
Ja, das ist umständlich und eher unglücklich formuliert, aber mit ein wening Hirn, kann man das schon verstehen.
Wo ist das Kopfschüttelsmiley?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> .. Ja, das ist umständlich und eher unglücklich formuliert ..


Ich würde sagen, es ist ein typisches Beispiel von "von Schmutzfinken aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen" und "von Vollpfosten aufgeschnappt und verbreitet".


----------



## kafiphai (6 Januar 2022)

🤣🤣🤣








						Jetzt müssen wir alle sechs Monate zur Corona-Impfung
					

Am Donnerstag fand der große Omikron-Gipfel der Regierung statt. Ein Lockdown wurde nicht verhängt, es kommen aber harte Maßnahmen auf Österreich zu.




					www.heute.at
				




https://www.heute.at/s/das-sind-alle-neuen-corona-regeln-fuer-oesterreich-100182812#story_comments


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Januar 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist wie mein Browser, der liefert auch ständig unkommentiert irgendwelche Lesevorschläge die niemand interessieren. Ich sollte mal meinen Browser wechseln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir wissen jetzt das du ein Impfgegner bist, du brauchst
es nicht in Dauerschleife wiederholen.


----------



## Mirko123 (6 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir wissen jetzt das du ein Impfgegner bist, du brauchst
> es nicht in Dauerschleife wiederholen.


Also zurück zum Thema - wie alt sind  Sylvester Stallone's Töchter? 😉


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2022)

> Also zurück zum Thema - wie alt sind  Sylvester Stallone's Töchter?



Kein Problem, alle schon volljährig ;-)



> Aus der dritten Ehe mit dem Model Jennifer Flavin, die im Mai 1997 geschlossen wurde, gingen drei Töchter hervor (* 1996, 1998 und 2002).











						Sylvester Stallone – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also zurück zum Thema - wie alt sind  Sylvester Stallone's Töchter? 😉


Laut Google:
Sophia Rose geb. 27.08.1996, Sistine Rose  geb. 27.06.1998, Scarlet Rose geb. 25.05.2002


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kein Problem, alle schon volljährig ;-)


Egal wie alt sie sind, ich bin in jedem Fall zu alt 😥


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kein Problem, alle schon volljährig ;-)




In den USA die Jüngste noch nicht, oder?
(zumindest nicht für Alkoholkonsum, k.A was sonst noch so unter 21 eingeschränkt ist...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Egal wie alt sie sind, ich bin in jedem Fall zu alt 😥


Ich nicht, bin erst 55.


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin erst 55.


Genau:


> Anthony Quinn wurde mit 79 und 81 jeweils noch mal Vater...


😁


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Genau:
> Anthony Quinn wurde mit 79 und 81 jeweils noch mal Vater...
> 😁


Aber nicht mit Rambos Tochter, das wäre wohl sein Todesurteil gewesen 😅


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2022)

> Egal wie alt sie sind, ich bin in jedem Fall zu alt



Zu alt ist man nie, man hat höchstens zu wenig Geld als dass die Mädels sich für den tollen Charakter von einem interessieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Egal wie alt sie sind, ich bin in jedem Fall zu alt 😥





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin erst 55.



Ach kommt Leute, ihr die beiden rechten, ich die beiden  linken, und die Pussy in der Mitte boostert kafiphai .
An wen erinnert mich eigentlich die schicke Fliege?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin erst 55.


du verspielst grade dein Ausgangsticket für das nächste Forentreffen wenn deine Frau das hier lesen sollte


----------



## MFreiberger (7 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute, ihr die beiden rechten,* ich die beiden  linken*, und die Pussy in der Mitte boostert kafiphai .
> An wen erinnert mich eigentlich die schicke Fliege?


da ist dann mit der Mutter zuminest EINE ältere Dame dabei


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> du verspielst grade dein Ausgangsticket für das nächste Forentreffen wenn deine Frau das hier lesen sollte


Oh .... ja, ich werde heute Nachmittag diesen Thread löschen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2022)

Diese Corona Beschränkungen nehmen immer schlimmere Formen an,
jetzt darf sogar Jesus nicht mehr nach Australien einreisen, wo soll das
alles noch hinführen.









						Familie Djokovic provoziert live im TV mit Jesus-Vergleich
					

Die verweigerte Einreise von Novak Djokovic nach Australien entwickelt sich zur politischen Posse. Serbiens Präsident wittert eine Verschwörung, noch eins drauf setzt jetzt die Familie des Tennisstars. Da fehlt es nicht einmal an einem Vergleich mit Jesus Christus.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Heinileini (7 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> An wen erinnert mich eigentlich die schicke Fliege?


An den netten Herren aus Beitrag #1202 natürlich, Dagobert, der ward früher ausschliesslich in dieser Verkleidung zu sehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> da ist dann mit der Mutter zuminest EINE ältere Dame dabei


Naja, die steht aber noch ganz gut im Saft 😂.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Naja, die steht aber noch ganz gut im Saft 😂.


Ich glaube eher dass da schon der ein oder andere Chirurg etwas nachgeholfen hat 😫


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass da schon der ein oder andere Chirurg etwas nachgeholfen hat 😫


Mich wundert's überhaupt, dass diese natürliche und attraktive Frau gebärfähig ist.


----------



## Frohnius (24 Februar 2022)

gestern war im RTL ein interessanter beitrag zum thema impfnebenwirkungen zu sehen ....
im stern stand zu lesen - die impfung hilft nicht, *kann* aber vor schweren verläufen schützen ...
^^ naja hört sich für mich etwas nach haarwuchstmittelwerbung an 

ironiemodus :=true;
gibts hier noch viele mutige, die sich die impfe abholen ? 
srry, ich musste das thema einfach mal wieder aufwärmen 
ironiemodus:= false;


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ... die impfung hilft nicht, *kann* aber vor schweren verläufen schützen ...
> ^^ naja hört sich für mich etwas nach haarwuchstmittelwerbung an


Wo hast Du jemals solche WischiwaschiFormulierungen in der HaarwuchsmittelWerbung erlebt? Die lassen doch nie Raum für Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit.


----------



## Frohnius (24 Februar 2022)




----------



## vollmi (24 Februar 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> gestern war im RTL ein interessanter beitrag zum thema impfnebenwirkungen zu sehen ....
> im stern stand zu lesen - die impfung hilft nicht, *kann* aber vor schweren verläufen schützen ...
> ^^ naja hört sich für mich etwas nach haarwuchstmittelwerbung an
> 
> ...


Die impfung gehört vermutlich zu den sichersten medikamentenformen die es gibt. Die chance an nem potenzmittel oder aspirin draufzugehen, dürfte ungleich höher sein.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2022)

Es fehlt die "do not like" Button.
Ich sage nur, die Troll nicht füttern.


----------



## Frohnius (24 Februar 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die impfung gehört vermutlich zu den sichersten medikamentenformen die es gibt. Die chance an nem potenzmittel oder aspirin draufzugehen, dürfte ungleich höher sein.


neeee da liegst du komplett daneben .. im nordkurier stand dass ca. 2,5% aller impflinge nebenwirkungen haben ... also gemeldete impfschaden*behandlungen* lt. ein paar großer krankenkassen ... 

also DIESES impfung gehört nicht einmal vermutlich zu den sichersten medikamenten 
aber gut .. das hat sich ja schon länger angedeutet ....

was mich nur nachdenklich macht, ist die tatsache dass extrem viele aus meinem umfeld, 
die innerhalb der letzten 4 wochen geimpft wurden an corona erkranken ... 
eine freundin arbeitet im altenheim und berichtet das gleiche ....

ist irgendwie auch dumm zu impfen, wenn das virus schon da ist - 
früher musste die grippeimpfung bis herbst erledigt sein, sonst war es einfach zu spät ....


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Februar 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> neeee da liegst du komplett daneben .. im nordkurier stand dass ca. 2,5% aller impflinge nebenwirkungen haben ... also gemeldete impfschaden*behandlungen* lt. ein paar großer krankenkassen ...
> 
> also DIESES impfung gehört nicht einmal vermutlich zu den sichersten medikamenten
> aber gut .. das hat sich ja schon länger angedeutet ....
> ...


Junge, du musst endlich mal aufhören Lack zu saufen. Deine letzten beiden funktionsfähigen Hirnzellen werden es dir danken.

Glaube mir, wenn es bei den Impfungen schlimmere Nebenwirkungen als Kopfschmerzen, Schmerzen im Arm, etwas Fieber und Erkältungssymptome geben würde, hätten wir davon schon längst erfahren. Und bevor du jetzt damit kommst, das die Freimaurer und Echsenmenschen diese Informationen unterdrücken, erinnere dich daran das die Medien über nichts anderes berichtet hatten, als es 12? Thrombose-Fälle wegen AZ gab.

Das sich geimpfte Personen anstecken können ist auch weder ein Geheimnis noch etwas Neues. 1. reduziert die Impfung nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit und 2. wurde der verabreichte Impfstoff gegen Virusvarianten entwickelt, die jetzt nicht mehr vorkommen (warum wohl). Trotzdem hilft die Impfung auch gegen Omicron weil die T-Zellen den Verlauf der Krank stark abmildern können, auch wenn die Antikörper eine Infektion nicht unterbinden. Schon seltsam das der Anteil an ungeimpften Covidioten auf den Intensivstationen so viel höher ist. 
Aber ich fürchte fast, wenn du diese Fakten nicht mit Handpuppen oder einem Bilderbuch dargeboten bekommst, bleibt da nicht viel von hängen, sooft wie wir dir dass hier schon erklärt haben.

Ja, ist wirklich dumm, dass wir erst Impfstoffe erst gegen Krankheiten entwickeln können, wenn wir sie kennen. Hätte man damals bei Polio und den Pocken ja auch gleich sein lassen können. Immerhin hatten sich die Krankheiten ja auch schon verbreitet.
Sag Bescheid, wenn sich die Realität in deiner kleinen Blase so sehr verbogen hat, dass ein Raum-Zeit Tunnel entsteht, dann können wir die Impfstoffe vielleicht zurück ins Jahr 2019 schicken.

Echt jetzt.


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2022)

Das einzig gute an diesem traurigen Tag ist, dass es in nächster Zeit nicht mehr soviel Sendezeit für das Märchen vom Gürteltier geben wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> srry, ich musste das thema einfach mal wieder aufwärmen


In der Ukraine fallen seit heute Bomben und du kommst genau heute mit so einem Müll um die Ecke.

Du solltest dich schämen.


----------



## Frohnius (25 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In der Ukraine fallen seit heute Bomben und du kommst genau heute mit so einem Müll um die Ecke.
> 
> Du solltest dich schämen.


ist die bevölkerung in deutschland geimpft heist das thema hier ... sollten alle bemerkt haben ... 
wenns dich nicht interessiert, schau weg 
welche themen wären denn dann für dich angemessen ? probleme mit tia is ok, aber dieses nicht ?




> Junge, du musst endlich mal aufhören Lack zu saufen. Deine letzten beiden funktionsfähigen Hirnzellen werden es dir danken.
> 
> Glaube mir....
> ...bla bla bla....
> Echt jetzt.



ich finds so geil wie die agro impfer immer sofort ausrasten 
cool ist auch dein satz .. trotzdem hilft die impfung gegen omikron .... 
... das sieht die ganze welt anders 

warst du die letzten 2 jahre auf einem anderen planeten ? 
und was gab es da für dich zu saufen ? 

naja .. ich habe eigentlich gedacht, dass hier einige schreiben ....
ein weiteres mal boostern werd ich mich nicht lassen ... 
da es so etwa den aktuellen zahlen der impfbereitschaft entsprechen würde ...
und viele einfach verstanden haben, dass die impfung  nicht funktioniert ...
^^ so höre ich das in meinem umfeld immer häufiger ...

heute morgen habe ich gelesen, dass novavax ab märz verimpft werden soll - aber völlig unklar ist, ob er überhaupt gegen omikron hilft ...

mehr als 2/3 aller bundesstaaten der usa haben corona zur grippe erklärt und alles beendet .... ist das in europa für novavax vll die letzte möglichkeit noch impfstoff zu verkaufen ?

und heute steht das thema nebenwirkungen auch in der berliner zeitung ...








						Impffolgen: Krankenkasse BKK schreibt Brief an Paul-Ehrlich-Institut
					

Die Krankenkasse BKK hat Millionen Versicherten-Daten ausgewertet. Die angegebenen Fallzahlen des Paul-Ehrlich-Instituts zu Impffolgen sind demnach zu niedrig.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2022)

Es tut mir leid, da aber keine Sinnvollen Beiträge mehr
kommen werden wir das Thema erst einmal schließen.


----------

